# September Stars



## Poshie

Hello everyone. Thought I'd start a thread for ladies due September 2012. This is somewhere we can have a moan and groan and share in the ups and downs of pregnancy. Introduce yourself and settle in! :D

My name is Poshie and I am 35 years old. This is actually my 4th pregnancy, I had 2 mc 's before my son, so a nervous m2be. This will be our second child, who took us by surprise, as we weren't officially ttc. Pud is 5 weeks 2 days, due 4 September. I am married and have a gorgeous little boy of 17 months who keeps me very busy. Anxious about how I will cope with 2, especially as I work 4 days a week. I have booked a fetal viability scan for 28 Jan (8w4d).

So did anyone see One Born Every Minute? Brings it all back!


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya...i dont dare watch it yet!!! 

a bit about me..im 39(!!!) & currently 5w1d this is my 5th pregnancy i have 1DS (23) 1 DD (14) more about them in my journal
been with OH for about 7yrs.TTC 12mnths & after 2 losses last year im worried sick that we may not make it to september...
but for now im TRYING to keep positive....
BIG love :hugs: xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya, I'm Tinytabby, I'm 34 and this will be my first baby, all being well. I've been with my OH for 2 years but we're not married. I'm cautiously very excited and I've had to restrain myself from telling people. 

I'm really glad I've found the forum, as I am pretty clueless.

I've never seen One Born Every Minute. It sounds potentially terrifying!!


----------



## Poshie

Moonbeam, we are in a similar situation, so I really do empathise with you :hugs: I've had 2 mc's myself. (I've just updated my intro, as I should have put that in there). But like you, I am trying to be positive. DH is convinced everything will be fine with this one, as it was so hard first time around. I was third time lucky with my son, so there is hope x Have you asked for any early scan? I did with my 3rd pg (my son) and got it on the NHS. I will be asking again this time, but have booked a private one just in case they say no this time.

You have to watch OBEM :D People say the memory of childbirth disappears, well I disagree. I can honestly say I am not looking forward to the birth!


----------



## moonbeam38

i do want to watch it i think until im past the 6week mark im just too scared!!! ha ha xx


----------



## Poshie

Oh and another symptom I do actually have is my bowel slowing down already (gross I know). Suffered badly with it last time around and it seems to start very early with me. At the moment, I can still go but I expect this will change soon!


----------



## millybum

Can I join in?? :hugs:

I'm Milly (31) been with DH for 14 years, married 9 of them.
This is our first :baby:.
We are very excited, but trying to keep relaxed.

Telling family, which we are not planning to do until 12 week scan, will be a challenge. DH's parents are supportive (and sadly no longer with us), mine are "awkward". It's hard to explain, but I'm not looking forward to telling my parents.

I'm glad I have a very supportive DH who has been asking me every day since I look a test how I'm feeling, if I'm ok, etc.
He'll make a great daddy, and I just pray that after 2 years ttc that my pregnancy and our :baby: is healthy and happy! 

Good luck to us all xxx :kiss:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome millybum :D How are you feeling?

Feel free to post all your thoughts and feelings in here ladies and we can support each other through this amazing part of of our lives x

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months for our September Stars !


----------



## moonbeam38

after having a bit of a wobble yesterday i got a call from my dr's this afternoon to confirm my pregnancy & get my bloods done tomorrow FXD the levels are where they should be....
took another test today (lloyds pharmacy uk) just to check my lines are still ok (they were very faint at this stage both times when i had my previous losses) & i bought bloody blue dye tests aaargh!!!! never used them before but heard they are buugers for false results....anyway positive came up straight away & its a good colour so i will try & remain calm.......for now!!!! xx


----------



## Poshie

Yay, nice one mb :happydance: I know it can be hard to be positive, but we can do this together!

Are you asking for an early scan?


----------



## millybum

I'm feeling not too bad. 
Today for the first time the only thing I've noticed is if there's 2 hrs between eating I'm getting a rumble and a queasy feeling. I was quite queasy this morning and had to lie down. 
Tender breasts have subsided as has any twinges in lower abdomen. 
I'm hoping the little bean is just trying to grow and my body is having a wee rest. Lol. 

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## millybum

You are very positive Poshie! I like it, hopefully your positivity will rub off on me and others! xx


----------



## moonbeam38

yeah milly thats how ive been,boobs arnt half as sore as they were hence my wobble.....
ive asked dr for anything she can offer me early as she knows im stressing....
just gotta keep the faith & pray my little babybozzy is here for good xx


----------



## millybum

Fingers crossed for us both mb! :hugs:

My first appt with midwife is in 2 weeks, that's the first they could offer me.
Also think that they want to wait until I'm 8 weeks, just incase.

I know things can go wrong this early, so I'm trying not to stress.
Easier said than done.
DH come home tonight talking about us having to get a 2nd car, moving furniture , removing items from the house that we don't want broken, etc.

When he starts on, I wonder if I want the change that is yet to come!! :wacko::cry:

I try to let him have his rant, but in the end told him that right now this isn't the type of thing we need to be concerned about. That I need to try to remain calm and not stressed and get through the next 6+ weeks until scan. 

I'm sure everything will be ok.
Well, I'm off just now. In the bathroom more today than I have been all week, so think that might also be a good sign. Sorry tmi really! :haha:

Milly xxx :kiss:


----------



## frantastic20

Hello everyone, hope you're well this evening. I think I've seen you all on other threads but just in case, I'm Fran, I'm 33, and this is my first baby. I'm really excited but like all of you, worried to get through the first few weeks. I have my booking in appointment on Tuesday, which I'm excited for even though everyone says it's boring AND I know they'll be taking blood (which I'm scared of, but it's worth it, right!!). 

I started with morning sickness on Tuesday (not just because it was back to work, I'm sure! :haha:). Although I'm really happy to have it because it's a positive symptom, I am feeling quite pants...

Anyone else got it properly yet (and my goodness I am hoping I have it properly because if it gets worse...:growlmad:)


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :D Nice to see more of us here to share the journey.

Fran - I don't have MS (yet) and I didn't with my first pregnancy. I'm really hoping I don't get it this time at all either ,at any point! My sister suffered all through both her pregnancies to the point where she actually lost weight. 

Millybum - the idea of a new baby coming into your world is such a massive thing and can be s very daunting. Sounds like DH is thinking ahead and stressing out a bit as it dawns on him. You will both be fine though, you will find a way and it'll work out just fine. 

I did another test this morning and got very strong lines immediately. Hopefully it's all going on okay down there. Need to ring the docs today to get an appt. Going to ask for an early scan, it's worth a shot. x


----------



## juicyjen

hi everyone!
my name is jen and i found out on monday that i am due 14th september! :happydance: soo excited but so scared and nervous! this is my 4th pregnancy, miscarried my 1st and 3rd and had my beautiful daughter with my 2nd. can totally sympathise with you ladies who have also had loses. so glad to have found this thread as you ladies all sound so lovely and would love to go through the next 8 months with you all.
heres to a h+h 8 months for us all. x x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hello juicyjen and welcome :D Congrats on your :bfp: Same as me then, 4th pg, 1 child. Yes it is a scary and exciting time, so many different emotions to contend with eh. Do pop in with daily updates on symptoms, moans and groans, scans, appointments, in fact anything at all! x


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya....just back from hospital..hope to have an idea what my blood numbers are later...i too took another test this morning..nice dark lines :)
feel a tad qeasy also. FXD babybozzy is here to stay....

hope everbody is doing ok...:hugs: xxx


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies! 

Hope everyone is well today. 

Last night I felt terrible. Just felt really queasy and hot. It passed after a short sleep. 
Same thing happened this morning, queasy and hot. This time I didnt sleep and just rode it out. 

Not sure if this is a beginning experience of morning sickness, mothers might be able to tell me. 

Can't stop eating today. It's not that I'm even hungry, but I just can't stop eating. 
Must tie my hands together and staple my mouth shut! Lol. 

How is everyone else today? It's not all about me! Lol. 

Milly xx :kiss:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies, good to hear from you :D

Moonbeam - keep us posted on your numbers. A tad queasy sounds good ifykwnim!


Millybum - glad to hear you're feeling crap! lol I didn't get MS with my first pregnancy, but what I did get (around 8-10 weeks) was an aversion to some smells. I remember one day we had potota wedges in the oven and the smell made me heave. I also remember cooking meals made me gag! Normally it makes me hungry. I wonder if I'll get the same symptoms this time? Time will tell ;)

At the moment, my appetite is huge. As you say, even when I'm not hungry, you'd be surpirsed what I can wolf down! :sick:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

I'm feeling terrible. Got a bad hormonal headache yesterday that normally I'd take some ibuprofen for and it would be gone in a jiffy but it's still going on and on. Paracetamol doesn't touch it. 

Feeling really sick and I couldn't get to sleep last night to the extent that OH went to sleep in the spare bed. It's just as well I'm still on holiday or I would have probably passed out at work! Hope I feel a bit better by Monday!

Somehow I am also hungry all the time!

Hope everyone is doing OK today. xx


----------



## millybum

Oh tinytabby, sounds like we're the same. 
I'm back to work on Monday too and not looking forward to it if I'm gonna feel like crap. 

Thanks Poshie, for saying your glad I'm feeling sick! Lol. 
What are you like! Fingers crossed its a good sign anyways. xx


----------



## millybum

Oh and my tender breasts seem to be coming back again. Pffft!


----------



## Poshie

:D

I don't have sore breasts at all - only a little when I take my bra off before bed. Didn't get sore breasts til after I had my baby boy last time, so maybe the same this time? I am interested how this pg will compare to my last.

I have booked a doctor's appt for Monday 9th Jan at 5.00pm. This is the one where I tell him I'm preggers and please can I have an early scan...

In other news: haven't been for a no. 2 for 2 days (at least) and it's taking its toll! Particularly as I've been eating loads. Need to get my maternity exemption card so I can get some free Lactulose ;)


----------



## tinytabby

millybum said:


> Oh tinytabby, sounds like we're the same.
> I'm back to work on Monday too and not looking forward to it if I'm gonna feel like crap.
> 
> Thanks Poshie, for saying your glad I'm feeling sick! Lol.
> What are you like! Fingers crossed its a good sign anyways. xx

Yes, I keep saying to myself, you feel so terrible because everything's going well! Ugh!


----------



## shantehend

Hello everyone!!! I just turned 32 yrs old, stuck on 31 though LOL. I am expecting my 7th child. I have had 2 mc, one about 7 yrs ago and the last one in Oct/Nov. 2011. I am due Sep. 9, 2012. I don't normally post how many children I have as not too many people share my same views. I've had a person say to me in my last pregnancy that I must be crazy to have 6 kids. Needless to say I had to set them straight. I don't take for granted the children that I have naturally been blessed with. So many couples try so hard to have children and it doesn't work out for them sometimes, so I consider us lucky. I consider us fortunate. Sorry about the ranting!! Anyway, happy and healthy 9 months to all of us!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Can I join in here? I got my BFP on 12/29 and I'm due September 8th. 

I have two sons who are 8 and nearly 11, and had one chemical pg in May 2010, so this is pregnancy #4 for me. I'm feeling pretty positive about this one. :thumbup: I've had nausea, sore bbs, and major fatigue already. I never got a BFP this early with any of my other pregnancies....it was a week after AF was late every time. This time it was a week before! 

My pants already don't fit, and I'm only about 5 weeks along. :blush: Has anyone else experienced this? I don't have a "bump" yet, but don't want to get maternity clothes yet because I don't want to jinx anything, kwim?


----------



## babydreams85

Just thought I'd jump in over here too! 

babydreams85, 26 yo. DH and I have been together 4.5 years, but have only been married for 6 months. I am due Sept 2nd, this is our first, and we are both SUPER excited!


----------



## babydreams85

Shadowcat said:


> Can I join in here? I got my BFP on 12/29 and I'm due September 8th.
> 
> I have two sons who are 8 and nearly 11, and had one chemical pg in May 2010, so this is pregnancy #4 for me. I'm feeling pretty positive about this one. :thumbup: I've had nausea, sore bbs, and major fatigue already. I never got a BFP this early with any of my other pregnancies....it was a week after AF was late every time. This time it was a week before!
> 
> My pants already don't fit, and I'm only about 5 weeks along. :blush: Has anyone else experienced this? I don't have a "bump" yet, but don't want to get maternity clothes yet because I don't want to jinx anything, kwim?

Mine fit but they are definitely tighter!! Confession here---I already have some maternity clothes...even though it may be awhile before I can wear them...:blush:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome ladies and congrats on your :bfp: ! :D Everyone welcome here to share your experiences, first timers, second timers or maybe seventh timers in some cases! ;)

Shadowcat - I am super bloated and my trousers only just do up! In my case it's to do with consiptation too :(


----------



## moonbeam38

my hcg levels are in the 1000's & with a range between 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml dr is happy that the number is right in line with my dates...going for follow up next week...xx


----------



## NicMar

Hello ladies! Congratulations to all of you on your wonderful news!! I just got a bfp this morning on 2 hpts and at my beta blood test (this was my first medicated iui due to mfi). 

I am so excited and no one but the dr. knows right now - I'm going crazy!! My husband is at work for another 2 hours and I want to wait and surprise him when he gets home. I just talked to my mom on the phone and it was killing me not to tell!

It took us 9 months to conceive and I am definitely very nervous but so excited. I'm 25 and this is our first baby. My due date is September 14th, 2012 :happydance:.

Congratulations again and happy and healthy 9 months to all!!!!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations NicMar!!


----------



## moonbeam38

welcome nicmar :hugs: xx


----------



## juicyjen

nicmar! we are due the same day! so exciting!! :) x x x


----------



## NicMar

@ juicyjen - that is so exciting!! I am still in shock I can't believe it! I just told my hubby and he is thrilled...we are going to tell close family tonight (they knew I had a beta test today).

Are any of you feeling anything yet?


----------



## juicyjen

NicMar said:


> @ juicyjen - that is so exciting!! I am still in shock I can't believe it! I just told my hubby and he is thrilled...we are going to tell close family tonight (they knew I had a beta test today).
> 
> Are any of you feeling anything yet?

that is great! :thumbup: we havent told anybody yet, as had m/c in july so this time we are keeping schtum til 12 weeks! 
have you got any symptoms yet? im thinking it might be a bit to early? :shrug:
but, i think my bbs are beginning hurt a bit, especially if i poke them (which ive been doing alot of, just to check!) and think ive been feeling a bit queasy throughout the day, but not not sure if its all in my mind!! :dohh:


----------



## NicMar

juicyjen said:


> NicMar said:
> 
> 
> @ juicyjen - that is so exciting!! I am still in shock I can't believe it! I just told my hubby and he is thrilled...we are going to tell close family tonight (they knew I had a beta test today).
> 
> Are any of you feeling anything yet?
> 
> that is great! :thumbup: we havent told anybody yet, as had m/c in july so this time we are keeping schtum til 12 weeks!
> have you got any symptoms yet? im thinking it might be a bit to early? :shrug:
> but, i think my bbs are beginning hurt a bit, especially if i poke them (which ive been doing alot of, just to check!) and think ive been feeling a bit queasy throughout the day, but not not sure if its all in my mind!! :dohh:Click to expand...


I am on endometrin (progesterone supplements) so I think that is partly why I am feeling symptoms already...definitely sore bbs, a little heartburn/indigestion, increased appetite and lots of burping (gross I know!!)...

It is all just so exciting though! I woke up at 4:30 am and haven't been able to get back to sleep lol!!


----------



## millybum

Hi Ladies! 

Welcome to anyone joining in recent days and congratulations too! 

I slept not bad last night, considering I was up 3 times to pee! Nightmare! 

Not feeling too bad today, just a few minutes ago I thought I felt a little bit of queasy coming on.

I'm in Scotland and got my first midwife appt in a week. 
Not sure what to expect, can anyone enlighten me?

I called my surgery to say it's my first pregnancy, not sure what to do, etc.
I was told just to see the midwife and they booked an appt. Concerned incase it's a 5 min "in-and-out" appt, and will have to go back again for a more lengthy appt.
DH is coming with me, and he's taking the afternoon off work. 

Anyone shed any light?? 

Hope everyone is well today.

Milly xx :kiss:


----------



## juicyjen

hi milly, from what i remember the first appointment takes about 20 mins, where she will ask you questions about your health and family history, take your bp, give you papers for your blood work and book your first scan! for extra brownie points take a urine sample with you! :winkwink:
Just out of interest, have you any symptoms yet? im only 4+1 weeks but dont really have anything yet! im praying for ms and sore boobs!! :blush:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all well. I'm sooo tired and feeling sick more often. Yuk.

Millybum, I'm in Scotland too, but I've been told by my GP I won't see anyone till 12-13 weeks. Everyone I've spoken to says this doesn't really sound right. I'm so confused!


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies....brief respite in between hecticness at poshies house!

My 1st mw appt (at 9 weeks) with my boy took about 45 mins and she took a brief medical history, blood (4 tubes worth) filled in some of the green pg forms, answered any questions, talked about prenatal care, leaflets, boomed scan. I think it was the longest appt of all the appts. 

Second pg, you don't get so many checks....think it's 7 appts instead of 10, unless you are a high risk pregnancy.

Gotta dash, catch you again later or tomorrow ;) x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, another September Star joining :winkwink:.

Quick bit about me, 37 and expecting number 2. This is my 5th pregnancy, 3MCs then my DS. I was a bit reluctant to post so early but I'm way too excited!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Due 12th September all being well. Am I mad? I was thinking of holding off 1-2 weeks before going to my GP. Psychological thing, I'm thinking if I leave it for 2 weeks it'll be another week on top of that for my booking in appointment which here (NI) normally includes a quick scan. That way bubs will be about 8 weeks and if all good I'll only have about 4-5 weeks on top of that until the first big scan. Silly lol?

Sending sticky bean dust to everybody, hope we all have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xoxo


----------



## NicMar

Congrats to the new ladies joining us! It's strange how much variation there is from place to place (and dr to dr) on when your first appointment is. My situation's a little different, because I am being monitored by a RE so I will have beta bloods done a few times a week until 6-7 wks when they can do a scan.

It's good to have the monitoring but also very nerve wracking....I go in tomorrow at 7:30 am for beta #2 and then have to wait until the afternoon (and somehow focus at work!) to find out the levels...just praying for strong doubling #s.....all I can think about right now is hcg levels! I even took another test yesterday morning to make sure it was as dark or darker, but I forced myself not to do it again today! I'm trying to figure out how to stay as calm and relaxed as possible (not my strong suit lol)!!

On a side note, we told parents and siblings but no extended family, and were at a grad party with all his aunts, uncles, and cousins last night - it was so hard not to slip! I kept feeling like people were looking at me funny and somehow knew lol!


----------



## moonbeam38

hey nicmar...im with you on the stressing about hcg!!! i had my levels checked Fri & number was fine, getting tested again Tues & just praying that my numbers have increased.....i took another test today to check it was still dark so you are not alone xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Congrats to everyone! :happydance:


I've been ridiculously exhausted for the past three or four days. I guess that's a good sign? It's making my job really difficult though (I'm a daycare provider). 

I don't have my first appointment until the 31st - this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life, lol!


----------



## millybum

Hi juicyjen,

At 4 weeks, my only symptoms were missed period and tender breasts. But I always get tender breasts leading to period, so this wasn't unusual.
The last 2 days I've been feeling quite off all day. Queasy and horrible. Been lying down when I can, hot cup of tea and a hug from DH sorts me out! 
Breasts on and off tender. They come and got. DH quite likes the fact they are getting heavier - dirty boi! ha ha! 

How are you today? Hope you're keeping ok.
Don't worry about lack of symptoms. If you end up feeling pretty pants like I have the last couple of days, you'll be wishing for less symptoms again! 

Milly xx



juicyjen said:


> hi milly, from what i remember the first appointment takes about 20 mins, where she will ask you questions about your health and family history, take your bp, give you papers for your blood work and book your first scan! for extra brownie points take a urine sample with you! :winkwink:
> Just out of interest, have you any symptoms yet? im only 4+1 weeks but dont really have anything yet! im praying for ms and sore boobs!! :blush:


----------



## squiligi

Hi everyone. I'm 25 and expecting my 1st. Also 1st month TTC so a bit shocked it happened so fast. 3 + on HPT waiting for my blood results tomorrow. EDD of Sep 18th 2012 :)


----------



## juicyjen

millybum said:


> Hi juicyjen,
> 
> At 4 weeks, my only symptoms were missed period and tender breasts. But I always get tender breasts leading to period, so this wasn't unusual.
> The last 2 days I've been feeling quite off all day. Queasy and horrible. Been lying down when I can, hot cup of tea and a hug from DH sorts me out!
> Breasts on and off tender. They come and got. DH quite likes the fact they are getting heavier - dirty boi! ha ha!
> 
> How are you today? Hope you're keeping ok.
> Don't worry about lack of symptoms. If you end up feeling pretty pants like I have the last couple of days, you'll be wishing for less symptoms again!
> 
> Milly xx
> 
> 
> 
> juicyjen said:
> 
> 
> hi milly, from what i remember the first appointment takes about 20 mins, where she will ask you questions about your health and family history, take your bp, give you papers for your blood work and book your first scan! for extra brownie points take a urine sample with you! :winkwink:
> Just out of interest, have you any symptoms yet? im only 4+1 weeks but dont really have anything yet! im praying for ms and sore boobs!! :blush:Click to expand...

thanx milly!
really trying to stay positive but finding it so hard! but been quite busy today so keeping my mind of stressing! i think its when im home alone i start to dwell on things!! sorry to hear your not feeling well, but thats a really good sign! ive read that 6 wks is when symptoms start kicking in so i have a couple of weeks yet, my bbs are feeling quite heavy too and also :blush: have a touch of thrush i think, which ive looked up and can also be an early symptom! lucky me eh?? 
thanx for helping keep me sane! hope you start to feel better soon (but not too much!)
jen. x x x


----------



## NikkiLisa

Hi Ladies, Mind if I join you all??

I'm Nikki, i am 26 and this is my second baby. I am due 6th september going by the online calculator. Only found out yesterday so need to book an app to see my gp. Was a huge shock as my little boy is only 3 months old!!!! But we are very happy and excited for them to be so close, even though it will be hard work!! 

xxx


----------



## Poshie

Welcome NikkiLisa and congratulations. Blimey, you didn't waste any time with no. 2! You really will have your work cut out won't you ;) 

Hello September Stars :) 

How are we all on this Monday morning? 

I had a lovely but busy weekend with visitors but all is quiet (ish) again now.

Pregnancy wise, there are times I forget I'm pg. Going to the gp at 5.00pm today to register my pregnancy. I will then expect to get a call from my midwife (I wonder if she'll be the same one as I had with my boy?) soon after. The first mw appt was at home with my boy, so I'm assuming the same this time.

I am eating like a pig atm...trouble is it's all backing up and I can't go to the loo! Lovely. Other than that (which was a big symptom for me my last pg) I feel ok. Having said that, I didn't get any other symptoms last time til past 7 weeks so it's early days.


----------



## juicyjen

hi poshie!
glad to see its not just me without any symptoms! starting to feel nervous but think it was after 6 wks with my DD that i started getting ms too (its been 10 years so can hardly remember anything!) 
good luck with your appointment this afternoon! x x


----------



## moonbeam38

morning...all good here for now...made the mistake of not wearing a bra after id had a bath last night & wont be making that mistake again....BLOODY HELL OUCH!!!! so i guess thats a symptom......
im approaching the time i usually MC so im a bag of nerves atm..getting 2nd bloods done tomorrow so hopefully they will have doubled & i can try to chill until scan....
hope everyone has a lovely day :flower: xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey mb. Yes I was thinking it must be a nervous time for you. Fx for a good blood result tomorrow for you :hugs:

Yes Jen, I know what you mean about it being hard to remember and my 1st was only 18 months ago!


----------



## NikkiLisa

Lol I will indeed but all will be worth it, they will be so close and grow up best friends. :)

I don't even feel pregnant, the only symptoms i have had is tiredness and extreme hunger.....dreading the ms to start again :( xxx


----------



## PeanutBrewing

Hi All! I'd like to join please. I'm 29, been married 2 yrs to my awesome husband. I'm on my 2nd preg but 1st child b/c of EMC W/ #1. As of approx 16 DPO, my HCG was at 127. Not great. Going for 2nd serum test this Weds & I can't wait to find out the results. I had much cramping the first week but now it's subsided. No spotting aside from what I know was the implant before AF was due. I have horribly sore bbs & they're HUGE. Otherwise, I have a terrible migraine going on 2 days now:(


----------



## London1

Hi all, may i join pls?

I'll turn 34 in a month and am 5 weeks 3 days pregnant. We've been married for two years and we had two chemical pregnancies last year. I've had hashimoto thyroiditis for years (very well under control) and have been diagnosed with mild pcos last year after the chemical pregnancies. We conceived this time on metformin so hoping this one is strong and will stick. My lines were much darker this time around and my beta test results were good. We had an early scan at 5 weeks showing the gs and the yolk sac. Dr says all looks great and i should come back in two weeks. I don't have any symptoms except the occasional sore boobs and tiredness. Because of our history we are cautious on celebrating too early but we also feel this time things look much better. Keeping positive! :)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

NikkiLisa said:


> Hi Ladies, Mind if I join you all??
> 
> I'm Nikki, i am 26 and this is my second baby. I am due 6th september going by the online calculator. Only found out yesterday so need to book an app to see my gp. Was a huge shock as my little boy is only 3 months old!!!! But we are very happy and excited for them to be so close, even though it will be hard work!!
> 
> xxx

Dylan's a September baby also, correct!!? :flow:

Yayyy ladies, I think September's a great month to be due as it's right before the holidays but not so close their bday will land on one!! My daughter was due between Sept. 25th and Oct. 1st, had her the 30th! I don't know if I was properly 5 days late or 1 day early... :dohh:

Congrats have h&h 9 months!


----------



## bessadoo

Hi! Mind if I join?
I'm due Sept 6th with my second. We had a very hard time conceiving #1 (almost 2 years), but #2 came with in 6 mo of going off BC. DH and I have been together 13 year and are pretty excited. Although now that my "all day" morning sickness has set in I'm not as excited. These days I either feel like I'm STARVING or nauseous! I also started eating anything sour, putting pickles on my pizza and dumping gallons of lemon juice on EVERYTHING!:wacko:

I have my first ultrasound Fri. Jan 13th....trying not to be superstitious about it! :winkwink:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome ladies :) there are quite a few of us now eh.

Having had no real symptoms, today has brought the queasy/off type feeling I remember from my pg with my son, so I'm taking it as a positive sign. Like you bessadoo, this hasnt made for a particularly exciting day :nope: 

But, I have some good news.....at my appt with my doc, he offered me a dating scan without me even having to ask! So fx I'll get an appt for a couple of weeks time. :happydance: he took my blood pressure, weight, asked about my history and filled in the early scan paperwork there and then. I have my first mw appt booked for 31 jan and I'll be 9 weeks :)


----------



## moonbeam38

pray for me ladies......
had a bleed last night(only when i wiped)....nothing since & nothin on the pad.
tested again this morning & test still dark,boobs still tender. but i fear the worst.....im off to the EPU so will know more later xxx


----------



## juicyjen

ladies, i think im going to be leaving. pink blood last night when wiping and mild cramps. got appointment at 10.15 but im not feeling very hopeful. good luck to you all on the rest of your pregnancies. x


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness :( Jen and MB, hope you come back with some good news very soon, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## London1

Dear mb, I'm so sorry you're going through this. My prayers are with you. I keep reading on forums that women can have some light bleeding during their first trimester. I hope it's just a one off like that. 

I pray you come back with good news. Xxx


----------



## frantastic20

Morning all... Moonbeam & Jen, am keeping my fingers crossed for you both!

I just wanted to ask all the ladies who've been through it before - did you have to buy a bigger size bra? I'm struggling a little at the moment but they seem to change size pretty much every hour...

I have my booking in appointment in one hour and am pretty excited!!


----------



## Poshie

Yes, waiting to hear from our friends mb and jen :hugs:

Hello fran :) Yes, I went from a 34D to a 38F during my first pregnancy! It was ridiculous. I'm now a 34F but am expecting to grow again later this pg. 

Best of luck for your appt, let us know how it goes won't you x


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck to Jen and MB. Thinking about you both xxx


----------



## squiligi

Good luck ladies!

First appointment is scheduled for Feb 13th


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Everyone, I hope I can still join! I'm Chloe, 20 years old and newly pregnant with baby #1 :flower:

OH and I are over the moon, we caught the egg on our first month of TTC but were still pretty shocked as we'd just assumed it would take us a lot longer!

H&H 9 months to you all :) xx

Edit: Good luck to MB and Jen! I have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## moonbeam38

thank you all....it means a lot...jen i will say a prayer for you & hope all is well :hugs:

just back from EPU & at the mo im none the wiser....scan (abdo & T.V) revealed nothing??? waiting on my blood results, if they have increased they offered me a re scan in a day or so if nothing bad has happened.
they did say that its either too tiny to see or that it hasnt formed correctly & i will miscarry again.......
endometrium was nice & thick this time though.....which was something i was concerned about after last time....

once again thank you all - i will keep you posted xxx


----------



## juicyjen

thanx mb, praying for you too. try to think positive. 5 weeks is v.early scan wise, maybe your bean is too small to be seen. x x x
im not holding out much hope. :cry: went to see my doc this morning. said it is too early for scan, booked in on 20th jan. a whole 10 days! but i know my baby wont be there. having cramps and although there is no bleeding since last night, i know my body and im not having any sickness and my bbs arent sore. just cant believe im going through a 3rd miscarriage.


----------



## moonbeam38

i feel the same...although im still in limbo atm i also know my own body & do believe this is the end of the road.....
just had a call off EPU & my hcg is just under 2000 so not quite doubled but have to go back on thurs to check again if nothing bad has happened 
xx:hugs:xx


----------



## juicyjen

i asked for hcg tests and dr wouldnt give me them. just feel so helpless. i know it will be bad news next week. dont know if ive got the strength to keep trying, maybe i should just be content with my daughter. i have one healthy, beautiful child. some people dont even get that. x x x


----------



## Poshie

Oh ladies, I am so sorry to hear you are going through this stressful time. I would like to say there is hope as its early days, but I know you know your own bodies, especially as you have gone through it before. :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

jen im surprised your gp is being so dismissive!!!!! 
its the sodding waiting that gets me......the lady who scanned me said early pregnancy is such a 'grey' area as results differ so much from woman to woman

anyway....hope all you other ladies are doing ok??? xxx


----------



## millybum

To mb & jen,
Thinking of you both and praying for good news. 
Hope you both try and stay calm and stress free. 
We are here if you need us! 
Milly xx


----------



## Lmerks03

I'd love to Join!

Lmerks - Im 26 and this is my 3rd pregnancy. 
I have a beautiful boy who will be 2 in March. 
I had a m/c in Oct so I am very nervous this time around.
EDD for my little bean is Sept 14th


----------



## shantehend

Welcome Lmerks and Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lmerks03

does anyone else know their hcg levels -
had mine tested yesterday @4wks 3days levels came back at 3,419... 
is this normal? so paranoid after m/c in oct!!


----------



## frantastic20

Hey all

Booking in appointment was boring at best... Midwife was nice but a bit scatty, and took about three personal calls about her new car being delivered (she kept losing signal and they kept calling back). She was surprised I turned up with a urine sample (even though the surgery had given me the bottle and I'd asked her about it on the phone) and after checking for protein (might as well since you brought it') gave me the full bottle back to use again next time - is that normal? lol

I'm being put under consultant care, because I have a high BMI, and because I sometimes suffer anxiety, and because I was born with a heart murmur (I think that was the third reason - she said there were three separate reasons that would each have justified this!).

She couldn't find my veins for the blood tests either, so I have to go back on Friday for those... 

Hope you've all had a good day!


----------



## moonbeam38

hey Lmerks....id say your numbers looked great!!!! FXD for you xx

glad all went well frantastic :hugs: xx


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies! 

How are we all today? 

I feel awful. Just not been able to shake the sicky feeling for longer than 1 hr today. 
My cheerios dry cereal has been by my side all the way. 

Hope this doesn't last long!! 

Milly xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi fran. Doesn't sound like a great appt you had there! Funnily enough my mw's trainee lady last time around gave me full pots of wee back.....don't think there's any need for that. Hope you manage to get those bloods done ok on Friday.

Hey milly. It's my day off today and I'm not feeling too bad. Felt pretty shite yesterday though which was really tough at work. 

Back again soon!


----------



## Smile181c

Is it weird I'm kind of looking forward to the sickness so that I can 'feel' a bit more pregnant? :haha:


----------



## Shadowcat

Just checking in....

MB and Jen, I really hope that things turn out well for you! How are you today?


I get to add a UTI to the nausea and total exhaustion...fun. However, the Dr. says that as long as we get it under control it shouldn't be harmful.
I haven't actually thrown up yet. Is anyone else?


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't thrown up either :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi all!

I remember wanting to feel sick last week. Now I do... Grooo...


----------



## Smile181c

For all those girls in the UK - the NHS website has just confused me! It says:



> The fifth week is the time of the first missed period, when most women are only just beginning to think they may be pregnant

Does this mean we're actually a week ahead of what we thought? Cause I thought on the day of your missed period you were 4 weeks?! 

So confused now! :haha:


----------



## millybum

I would say its kinda right and wrong. 
It would be you 4 weeks pregnant, but entering your 5th week of pregnancy. 
All the websites I visit say I'm 7 weeks, but I don't make it 7 weeks til Saturday. 
I suspect come Saturday, they will say I'm 8 weeks. 
Does that make sense?! Lol. 

Milly xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yep :) Thankyou!

I also posted a thread in 1st tri and got the same answer - I know to look at week 5 on websites now! :haha:


----------



## moonbeam38

hey....just poppng in,nothing to report...literally nothing :shrug: 
symptoms have gone so i guess tomorrows tests will reveal lower hcg levels....*sigh* xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, just popping in to say hi. welcome to our new BFPs!

Thinking of you Jen and MB, will say a wee prayer for you tonight. How are you both feeling?

Nothing new to report here really, proabably just like everybody else nervous and praying for a sticky bean. Feel a bit nauseous here and there and boobs bit tingly but today there's been very little so forcing myself to feel positive. It is still very early days and a lot of pregnancy symptoms don't really kick in until 6-8 weeks so that's now my mantra. Although I do think I'm starting to get constipated (sorry TMI), I was plagued with this last time lol.

Off to bed, 5.30am start tomorrow :-( 

xo


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all well. 
I'm off to bed - feel lousy! 
Will say a wee prayer for mb & Jen again tonight. 
Take care everyone. 
Milly xx


----------



## moonbeam38

morning ladies.....well its Dday....

im off for follow up bloods in a bit so i guess ill know one way or another later if this pregnancy is viable :shrug:

im not too hopeful but maybe there could be a miracle...who knows????

pray for me 
much love xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Praying for you MB (and Jen!) :dust:

I don't have many symptoms yet either, it's reassuring me though that I'm not the only one - usually sickness etc doesn't kick in til about 6 weeks (or so seems to be the case) so I reckon I've got about a week left of feeling okay :haha:

Boobs, on the other hand are very sore :( so sore that I'm already wearing a maternity bra (sports bra type one) because I just can't stand the underwire in my regular ones! Gonna go and get myself measured at the weekend so that I can buy a couple of pretty maternity ones :thumbup:


----------



## London1

Dear mb and jen, fingers crossed for both of you. Praying for good news.


----------



## Poshie

Thinking of your today MB......praying for good results and a sticky bean :dust:

I really started feeling more pregnant come 6 weeks to the day. Since Tuesday I have been feeling ill and generally off, exactly as I did in my last pregnancy. This has made me feel more positive of course but at the same time, it's not much fun feeling shite (but trying not to show it) when you are at work. No sore boobs at all for me.

Waiting for a phone call re my dating scan and then it'll be mw appt on 31 Jan.

How is everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## louloumenace

Hey Im Lou im 21 and expecting my 1st baby with my ovely OH! After being told by drs that my OH wont have kids.......Im pregnant 6 weeks 2 days :D Hope everyone is doing well!! Im due on the 4th Sep 2012  xx:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hello due date buddy! How are you feeling?


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone, thanks so much for all your kind words! :flower:
feeling a bit more positive today after 2 really down days. no bleeding since monday and i have a scan booked for next friday when i will be 6 weeks. also, today and yesterday i have noticed my boobs are quite painful and my nips are really sensitive!! i also did another hpt, my first since last week when i found out and the line is SOOO much darker! :happydance: im praying all these things are good signs and im growing a healthy sticky bean!!

how are you moonbeam? hope you have some good news today. x x x x


----------



## Shadowcat

Moonbeam, thinking of you today. I hope it goes well. Please update us!

Jen, that's good news! :)


I'm feeling siiiiiick today. Still not actually vomiting, but I'm wondering if I'm going to be one of those that it really kicks in on week 6. So thankful today that I work from home!


----------



## Poshie

Oh that is very encouraging news Jen :happydance: Fx that was a temporary blip and beanie is just snuggling in a bit deeper x

Shadowcat - welcome to the club! I have waves of feeling ill but unfortunately, I'm at work in an office ;)


----------



## moonbeam38

jen...thats great news...hang in there :hugs:

right so i went to EPAU this morning & they called me in for a chat first as they had written on my notes that i had a 'pregnancy in unknown location' they explained the possibility of ectopic which has been on my mind also.....

sent me for another (tv) scan & there was a small gestational sac!!!! so defo not ectopic (phew!!!!) 
there was no signs of any unusual bleeding or fluid so they seemed happy enough for now.
i am awaitng the results of my bloods this afternoon & they would like an increase of at least 50% but as long as nothing happens between now & next week they want to re scan me next Thurs......

hang in there little fighter xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Oh Jen and MB that's such good news :) Fingers crossed beanies hold on until September!! Xx


----------



## Poshie

Two bits of positive news today, fx for jen and mb that this continues :) How are you feeling now? More hopeful but still anxious no doubt :hugs:


----------



## moonbeam38

still worried sick obviously but ive got to hold on to the hope that maybe things will turn out ok.....i know we are far from out of the woods but for today i am smiling......

im ok in myself just the sore boobies & constant peeing....:rofl:
got my actual scan appointment through today aswell....1st Feb so FXD i make it xxxx

hope everyone else is good???? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Poshie

Feeling reassuring ill thanks mb! I don't have a peeing problem (didn't with my son's pregnancy) or sore boobs. Just feeling icky and tired. Fx for good blood results later today for you then x


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have the need to pee all the time either yet, which I'm grateful for. The sore boobs I have and the tiredness. Just waiting for sickness to join the game lol x


----------



## Poshie

The illness is such a joy Smile, you will be so pleased! (not) ;) I'm just hoping it doesn't last too long


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I keep saying I'm looking forward to having it but once it hits me I'm gonna be wishing it to go away I know it :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Oh yes, be careful what you wish for! ;)


----------



## Smile181c

:haha:


----------



## Poshie

I'm sat at my desk feeling crap and wanting to lie down, but I can't! 1 hour 40 mins til home time ;)


----------



## millybum

Oh I know how you feel Poshie! 
I was in tears this morning before work, I felt bloody awful. 
Sicky feeling took til 11am to pass - longest suffering so far. 
I'll be sooooo happy when 5pm comes. 
Just dying to go home today!
Milly xx


----------



## Poshie

Yay, you and me both suffering then milly ;) Nice to know I'm not alone! Roll on 5pm :happydance:
What doesn't help either s my son waking at 5am this morning and me not being able to go back to sleep (unlike him).


----------



## juicyjen

mb!!! great news! so pleased for you! fx we have both made it through the woods!! 
smile, the fact that we are EXACTLY the same (due date) and your not feeling sick yet either is giving me extra hope!!


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh so we are!! :D Yep I've barely felt nauseous either (just a couple of waves) :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

Really glad to hear things are ok, Fairy and MB, fingers crossed for you.

I'm ok. Just wish I could go on maternity leave now!! So tired and feel awful. Work is going to be 'fun' for the next 6 weeks or so...


----------



## Poshie

Exactly what I'm thinking tabby!


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone...

So glad to hear things are looking more positive for moonbeam and Jen - fingers crossed!!

I don't have anything to say except I've pulled muscles dry-heaving over the toilets at work... nice! And I got my dating scan date - Friday the 3rd of Feb!!! I'm really excited to have it so early but have a stupid question - there will be plenty to see then, won't there??

Sorry, I'm SUCH a first-timer!

I'm also curious, after tinytabby mentioned it - I know it's early but we ALL know we've thought about it - when do you think you'll go on mat leave?

Fran xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Fran, sorry you had the dry heaves. That's not nice. Hope it settles down a wee bit.

There was a good thread here the other day about mat leave. It's not too early to be thinking about it as we have to say when we'll take it soon after we inform work we're preggers.

In a nutshell, it said that taking a few weeks to a month off before the due date is a good idea. I reckon so, since we'll be mahoosive in August!


----------



## bessadoo

Hi everyone, I've been a bit MIA. I've been feeling like CRAP!!!:sick:
I'm one of those lucky ones who get the ALL day morning sickness. On top of it I told DH to go out with his friends tonight, leaving me home with our toddler. I really wish I would have told him to stay, but I feel bad going back on my word....looks like I'm in for a rough night :dohh:


----------



## frantastic20

I can't wait to be mahoosive... Except then we'll all be complaining about being too hot and itchy cos it'll be summer!

I'm thinking of going on mat leave two weeks before due date, but having four weeks' hols immediately before. We've also decided DH is having the last three months off... He wanted half and half but I couldn't bear the thought even though I earn a bit more... So I used BF as my counter-argument!:happydance:


----------



## frantastic20

Ooh, sending my sympathy Bessadoo! I also have it all day, some days just feeling nauseous and repelled by all food, other days less constant nausea, more actual puking... And to think I was wishing for this a fortnight ago! :dohh:


----------



## Baby Gaga

hi my names jenny,

i got my BFP on the 8/1/12 after TTC for about 18 months, more seriousely the last 5 months. going by last Af due date should be 14/09/12.

this is my second pregnancy, first resulted in a miscarriage at 16 weeks in 2010,

iv got a lot of bad memories about first pregnancy, had a lot of morning sickness.

since BFP, monday i felt really nausous and again on tuesday night, but nothing else since

other symptoms are sore bbs, constipation and very tired.

look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## NicMar

I haven't been on for a few days but am very glad to see that Jen and moonbeam had some positive news - thinking about you ladies!!

I had my third beta today and my levels reached 1600, so they called this afternoon to say I could come in tomorrow for the first ultrasound! I'm so excited but so nervous too...they say they're only looking for a sac, but I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow....just hoping everything looks good!! Does anyone know if you should definitely see a sac once your levels are over 1500 or if it varies more?


----------



## moonbeam38

its usually between 1000-2000 for them to see a sac hope that helps xx


----------



## juicyjen

ladies, im soooo jealous of your morning sickness!!! i havent had breakfast this morning in the hope that an empty stomach will give me nausea!!!
think im going mad!! :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't had any sickness either yet Jen :) 5 weeks today woo! I posted my bloat pic in my journal and everyone thinks I'm having twins :shock: lol x


----------



## juicyjen

haha! smile, had a look at your pic- my god! the change in just a week is amazing!! :) hope you dont mind me saying as well, i cant believe how young you look! lucky you!!
im too scared to take any photos yet, i really believe in tempting fate and im terrified of something going wrong! plus, after 1 child my belly is like jelly anyway! haha! x x:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I know it's quite scary really! I'm betting it's all bloat though and there's not 2 babies in there :haha: either way I'm enjoying it! I hate that I don't look my age lol look about 15 :dohh:

Even if you have a jelly belly (which I'm sure you don't), that doesn't matter :) Just think positive - you get to have a bump earlier with this one! 

I'd take some pics anyway hun, even if you keep them to yourself :hugs: x


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies, 
How are you today? 
I feel sick as a dog! Really tired, bloated and easily irritable. 
God - hormones are working well in me!! 
I had a bar of dairy milk today, supposed to be on a diet, but it soooooo helped curb the sicky feeling ....... For 30 mins. Was soooooooo worth it though! Lol. 
Milly xx


----------



## Smile181c

Not much point dieting now hun! Have some chocolate if it makes you feel better :) xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Well, I spoke too soon. :wacko:

I spent all last night vomiting. I've been feeling sickest at night, but I hope that's not going to become a trend. I joked to my husband that someone flipped my "six week switch" (I'll be six weeks tomorrow). 

Smile, I love your bump! Bloat or not, it's adorable. I've had two children already, and I'm a bit larger, so mine looks like bloat over fat, lol. I'm getting to the point where people probably just think I'm putting on some weight. :blush:

Hey all, here's a dumb question, but...what does "FX" mean?


----------



## Smile181c

I had a couple of days where I thought I looked like 'who ate all the pies' lol but its rounded out again! Still bloat though, I'm convinced of it!

I definitely think my 6 week switch is gonna flip soon lol I woke myself up at nearly 5am this morning debating on whether I was actually gonna be sick or not :haha:

FX means fingers crossed I think! x


----------



## millybum

I'm a stubborn bugger. 
When I wake during the night and need to pee, I'll wait until I'm gonna explode before I go. 
I hate this interrupted sleep already - imagine what I'll be like in a few months time!
Will bulk order the magix concealer eye sticks from the Avon now! Lol. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I'm the same - I don't like to be woken up by anything! 

I don't usually wear make up but I can already tell that I'm gonna have to during the next 9 months! I look so tired lol x


----------



## mirm

Hi, can I join too please? :)

I'm 35 and this will be my 1st (touch wood) and should be here mid-Sept, I think about the 16th. I only tested last night and got a pos - but I've known for about a week I think, achey boobs, crazy skin and SO tired! Also very gassy and I'm not at all normally so I knew something was up!! 

I've got an appt with my GP this afternoon. My partner and I aren't going to tell anyone until after the 12 week scan so I am so happy to have found this forum! :)


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. I am with you! I waited til the last possible moment to go for a pee last night. I also keep sleeping badly and it's nothing to do with my toddler. I just wake up for no reason and struggle to get back off to sleep before get up time. I can definitely vouch for the 6 week switch, it's exactly what I have experienced ;) I also get the same thing when I&#8217;ve eaten milly &#8211; I eat (or drink), feel ok for a short period then feel ill again.


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations mirm!!


----------



## moonbeam38

hello all.......

*quick update*

im at the hospital again at 1030am...the conultant rang me back yesterday afternoon after going over my notes & said that because my numbers were on the up & the rise WAS over 50%(i didnt think it was but hey what do i know??!!!) they would like to monitor things.

praying there is another little increase today....if so & its enough then i will still have my scan on thurs........ 

(6wk 3d) & im with you all on the holding my wee as long as poss....it happens most nights,what wakes me up usually though is my sore boobs....
had another :sex: dream last night :blush: must be gagging for it :rofl:

hope i get some good news later
happy saturday :flower: 
xxx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Moonbeam, that's great! Sounds positive. I'm crossing everything for you.

Re sore boobs. Why are they sorest at night (mine are)? Sometimes they don't hurt at all during the day.


----------



## moonbeam38

same.....thats when i worry that my symptoms have gone...then i do the 'no bra' test :rofl: soon as ive took my bra off for a bit they are killing!!!!! 

FXD all is well in there xx


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks, I think all is well. It's my first time so I don't really know what's good or bad but according to the books it's all pretty good. The thing that worries me most is waiting so long before I see a health professional on this. It'd be nice to have a bit of 'official' reassurance.

I'm going to buy a bigger bra today.


----------



## moonbeam38

36F !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i had to buy the other day.....i am normally a 34E anyway just hope they dont get much bigger!!!!

yeah i guess the waiting & not knowing is the worst....im only getting monitored so closely because of previous MC's & the low level hcg....
im clinging on to hope that im just a slow riser :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck MB,I'll be thinking of you today :hugs:

My boobs seem to just be constantly sore lol there's no rest from it!


----------



## juicyjen

morning everyone!
mb! that is great news! fingers crossed this is going to be your sticky bean at last!! :hugs:
im with you all on the sore bbs. mine are def worse at night, ive started taking my bra off as soon as i get home just so i can feel the ache to make sure its still there! DH gave me a hug this morning before leaving for wrk. . . OUCH!!! 
also, felt sick last night about 10pm, not sure if it was was ms or the big domino's i had for tea!! :blush:
wishing you all sores boobies and morning sickness!!! x x x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, sorry have to bow out, started cramping and bleeding last night and its like a normal AF so looks like another MC for me :-(. Not even bothering going to docs yet as no point, have an appointment booked for this Friday so instead of going with happiness it'll be to get examined to check all passed :cry:

Hopefully will be back sooner rather than later, good luck to everybody and sticky dust wishes to all xo


----------



## moonbeam38

oh Angel....i am so sorry :( are you definately sure???

look after yourself lovely :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shantehend

Fingers crossed for you Moonbeam!! Angel, I'm sorry you have to go through this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## moonbeam38

#2354 thurs
#2996 today..... not great
once again small increase but not doubling

just waiting for a call back off the dr as to what happens now but i think i should prepare myself for the ineveitable

i think its highly likely i have a blighted ovum *sigh* :(


----------



## juicyjen

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi all, sorry have to bow out, started cramping and bleeding last night and its like a normal AF so looks like another MC for me :-(. Not even bothering going to docs yet as no point, have an appointment booked for this Friday so instead of going with happiness it'll be to get examined to check all passed :cry:
> 
> Hopefully will be back sooner rather than later, good luck to everybody and sticky dust wishes to all xo

angel,
so sorry to hear this has happend to you. sending lots of love. you are very brave. x x x take care of yourself. x x x x:hugs:


----------



## juicyjen

moonbeam38 said:


> #2354 thurs
> #2996 today..... not great
> once again small increase but not doubling
> 
> just waiting for a call back off the dr as to what happens now but i think i should prepare myself for the ineveitable
> 
> i think its highly likely i have a blighted ovum *sigh* :(

stay positive moonbeam. its not over yet. try not to get to wound up over numbers, as hard as i know that is. how are your symptoms? sending you lots of :hugs: x x x x x x


----------



## moonbeam38

im clinging to the hope that i may just have low numbers....:shrug:
i still have symptoms & my numbers havnt dropped so who knows....im just worried that the dr will decide its a failing pregnancy & not offer me the scan on thurs.

i guess im just thinking worse case scenario to lessen the blow if it does go wrong.

*UPDATE*

dr has looked over everything & has requested me in again on monday for a scan as they are still concerned its tubal....

but the nurse has said that it doesnt seem to be progressing as it should & if not tubal then definately a failing pregnancy......

im trying to hope they are wrong but i think i know deep down.......
xx


----------



## juicyjen

i know how you feel. im waiting for my scan on friday after having some spotting monday night. feels like an eternity away. im preparing for the worst so it will lesson the blow.
life can be so unfair sometimes. x x x


----------



## mirm

Hi again all, so sorry to hear things not going so well for some of us. Thoughts and prayers with you AngelSerenity and Moonbeam xx

I had my GP appt yesterday and now have my first midwife appt booked in for 14th Feb. It feels like such a long way away. :(

I've had some really strong signs (sleeping badly, sore boobs, back ache, crazy skin, "pulling" feelings) but no morning sickness and my skin has miraculously cleared up in the last few days. I'm scared things aren't 100% right - is it crazy to do another test just to check??? This is my 1st, I don't know what to expect and I'm an "older mother" so maybe I'm just being paranoid? :wacko: x


----------



## NicMar

So sorry Angel...thinking of everyone going through some scary times...


----------



## AngelSerenity

moonbeam38 said:


> oh Angel....i am so sorry :( are you definately sure???
> 
> look after yourself lovely :hugs: xxxx

99%, sorry if tmi but some small clots spied as well :cry:. Hasn't eased off so it looks like it. Heartbroken again but just have to stay positive, I've one gorgeous boy out of 5+ pregnancies so know it can be done. Just have to relax, keep healthy and hopefully it'll happen again soon. Intution made me uncomfortable all week with this one, looks like I was right. Never lost one so early though so took me by surprise. I didnt even doubt when I was expecting Kyan, just knew it was right that time. Thanks for the wishes all. Keep positive and relax ;-)

xoxo


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies, 

So sorry to hear the news from some. Big hugs for you and prayers that you can recover and start again! 

Yesterday I felt terrible. I cried for about an hour for, what seemed like, no reason. I'm so frustrated feeling unwell. I hate feeling sick. Breasts are aching and havent slept well in days! 

DH keeps telling me it will get better! 
A friend had sickness feeling until 17 weeks. That's another 10 weeks away - I really don't think I could cope with that at all. Feeling really down in the dumps with it all. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Milly xx


----------



## moonbeam38

thanks milly.....but this is it for me & i dont think i will try again,ive told OH that i need some time to heal after everything is over & as im not getting any younger so i guess that will be that....:shrug:

ive had a really tough year with losing my dad & the losses so im going on the pill as soon as i can because mentally im not strong enough to continue with this journey.....we really thought it would be 3rd time lucky but unfortunately its not to be......

i will probably update in my journal only from now on as i dont want to hijack this thread with doom & gloom 

so i wish you all health & happiness in the coming months....
BIG LOVE :hugs: 
B
xxxxx


----------



## SusieQ30

Hi Ladies :flower:

I have just found out I'm pregnant, due 17th Sept. Its my first and I almost feel like curling up in bed or a few months incase I do anything wrong, having read some of the posts on here I'm so sorry for the ladies who have lost and are going through such a terrible time.

Hoping that this forum will offer some support as I have lots to give in return 

Sue x


----------



## Smile181c

Mb and Angel, I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Moonbeam, so sorry. Take care xxx

Hi SusieQ. Welcome. 

I had a really hard week at work but yesterday and today I'm not feeling so many strong pregnancy symptoms, apart from tiredness, weird food aversions and itchy nips. Also had crazy dreams last night.

I've got to go to London tomorrow for a meeting, so the 5am start and not coming home till 9.30pm will be interesting, given my current ability to stay awake.

Hope everyone is having a nice chilled out weekend.


----------



## Shadowcat

Moonbeam, I just wanted to give you some hope - when I was pg the 2nd time, I had low numbers that weren't doubling as they should. My OB told me that I would definitely have a MC, and pretty much the only thing to do was to go home and wait for it. However, that never happened, and he's a happy and healthy 8 year old boy now. It IS possible. I hope for the best for you. :hugs:

To everyone else, :hugs: as well. I'm sorry. 

Susie Q, welcome and congrats!




I'm still chugging along. No more vomiting since the other night, but definite nausea. I had to have my OH scramble eggs this morning for the kids because I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm also still SO tired. I spent the majority of yesterday on the couch, napped from 5-6, went to bed at 9, and slept until 8:30. Lol! This has seemed like the loooongest month in history - my first appointment and ultrasound is on the 31st. It seems like it'll never get here!


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Firstly, so sorry moonbeam :( I totally understand you needing some time out :hugs:

Millybum - I'm feeling the same. Fed up with feeling icky every day. 

Welcome Susie and congratulations! :happydance:

Tiny, I too am having very vivid dreams every night, this dreaming was a big factor in my pg with my son too. Your work day sounds like a nightmare to me! I hope you get through it ok.

Hello Mirm :) How far along are you?


----------



## frantastic20

Hey, just popping on using phone to say my Internet is broken, that's why I'm quiet. Should be back up by end of week. Hope everyone is well. I have been a mardy bum all weekend (lucky DH) and even sobbed for about half an hour today watching Never Let Me Go (and I read the book ages ago so I knew what was coming...). Speak soon! xx


----------



## Smile181c

I cried twice today lol once when the cat jumped on my head and then again when my maternity bra wouldn't hide the fact I was 'cold' :rofl:


----------



## juicyjen

ive been feeling a bit....icky today, not like i want to vom, but def a bit off. good sign i hope!! also, my nan told me i looked "peaky" never thought id be happy to be told that!!


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> Tiny, I too am having very vivid dreams every night, this dreaming was a big factor in my pg with my son too. Your work day sounds like a nightmare to me! I hope you get through it ok.

Thanks Poshie. I'm going to take snacks and sleep at every opportunity en route!

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one dreaming like this. It's quite exhausting in itself!


----------



## bessadoo

Hi ladies
Sorry about the bad news MB and Angel :hugs:

Luckily my morning sickness has been a bit better the last two days, I was in tears for a bit there when I was super sick :wacko:

I had an early scan on lucky Friday 13th and everything looked great. Heard and saw the heartbeat:happydance: so we have started telling family.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there and getting some relief from the sickness !


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies, 

MB and Angel, so sorry to hear this. Take care of yourselves xx

Poshie, I'm still getting my head around how weeks are calculated, but my LMP was 9th Dec so I'm 5.5 weeks. I think I'm worrying because I feel basically ok compared to how I did a week ago, and no morning sickness at all (yet). Boobs are nowhere near as achey as they were, skin's settled down, still feel tired but not exhausted... I suppose I just want to "feel" more pregnant!! 

When did morning sickness kick in for everyone else? 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Smile181c

I think MS usually kicks in at around 6 weeks x


----------



## mirm

Smile, that makes me feel so much better - thank you!! :)


----------



## Smile181c

It made me feel better too, seeing people the same as me not having any MS! The closer I'm approaching to 6 weeks, the more I'm feeling sick so I'm reassured lol x


----------



## mirm

LOL it's true, never thought I'd actually want to feel sick but I so do!!!! hehe :) x


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: as soon as it comes we'll be wanting to get rid of it! :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Smile181c said:


> :haha: as soon as it comes we'll be wanting to get rid of it! :dohh:

Agreed! Mirm - for me it was bang on 6 weeks and every day since then. It is reassuring but it's also not nice, especially at work. :rolleyes:


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know how I'm gonnna cope with being sick at work - the toilets here aren't always the cleanest :sick: and I don't sit by the office door, I'm almost the whole way across the room so I'll have to sprint :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Oh are you actually throwing up then? I haven't done so at all and I'm hoping it stays that way. It's hard enough just feeling crap and pretending you're fine.


----------



## Smile181c

No haven't actually been sick touch wood, just feel sick right now - hoping it stays that way!


----------



## mirm

Oh gosh yes I'm not sure how well I'm going to cope with morning sickness and work. I work from home around 50% of the time and the other 50% is travelling to meetings all over the place. I just hope it hits when I'm home-based!!! I somehow had loads of leave left over that I had to take before end March, so I'm doing quite a few 4day weeks from now until then. Yippee! :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Yep, six weeks is the key, I think, Mirm! Just before six weeks (a few days back)I started feeling really sick. I threw up last night for the third time. Is anyone else getting most of their illness at night? The smell of my son's dinner made me look like this. :sick: I ended up having toast for dinner at 10pm. 

We haven't told many people either so it's really hard when you feel like garbage!


----------



## Smile181c

I've felt sick all day today, which is unusual. Before now, I've felt sick before I got out of bed but it passed quite quickly. No running from it now!


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. Feeling particuarly shite today actually. Couldn't wait for 1pm so I could go and get some lunch. I stupidly didn't have any breakfast because I was running late, which doesn't help matters. Having eaten now though, I am disappointed to say I actually feel just as bad as I did earlier :( I tend to feel ill from morning til evening :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Poshie, this sounds exactly like my day today :hugs: xx


----------



## millybum

This is exactly me Poshie! 
No actual sickness, but feel terrible! 

Today was the worst, felt so awful this morning I went back to bed.
Then my left breast started to hurt like hell, so I got up and got ready for work.
Then the sicky feeling hung around until lunch! 

I was working customer facing today, so I was quite short with a few customers today. But they were bloody annoying me! :haha:

Hope everyone is well xx



Poshie said:


> Oh are you actually throwing up then? I haven't done so at all and I'm hoping it stays that way. It's hard enough just feeling crap and pretending you're fine.


----------



## Shadowcat

The only thing I've eaten today is crackers and mashed potatoes. It's not helping, I still feel horrible.

So glad I can come here and complain to you all...and that you completely understand how I'm feeling! So sorry that we're all feeling yucky, though.


----------



## millybum

Off for 1st midwife appt today. 
DH is very excited - more so than me. 
Think ms has something to do with my lack of enthusiasm right now!!


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh good luck Milly!! 

I managed to choke down some porridge for breakfast this morning, but it hasn't made a blind bit of difference - still feel sick lol


----------



## tinytabby

Good Milly! Let us know how you get on.

I survived my marathon work day yesterday! It was hard but actually I was a bit hyper and it got me through the long day. Luckily the flights were on time and that helps!

This morning tho, I'm exhausted and feeling really sick. However I invented a 'dental appointment' so I could have a lie-in. Mwahaha!

The crazy dreams seem to be here to stay. I rather enjoy them!

Spent a lot of time yesterday daydreaming about the baby. I like doing that. Makes it all seem more real.

Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## Smile181c

I have crazy dreams too :haha:

The other night, I dreamt that my little brother (Well, not so little, he's 19!) was back in the army, and his regiment had to put on a dance show :rofl: I text him when I woke up and he was like 'weirdo.' :saywhat:

Nice job with the dentist appt :ninja:!


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya ladies....just popping in to cheer you all on :hugs:

anyway....if any of you wanted an update click on my journal link.....

good luck today milly xxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) How are we today? Good luck at your appt Milly ! Let us know how it goes.

Well done tinytabby on getting through the day yesterday. I had my worst day so far yesterday. Felt terrible all afternoon and evening. Feeling ok this morning, but I can now feel the illness creeping up on me :( I seriously contemplated dropping my son off at childminder and just lieing in bed for the rest of the day, but I've made it into work.

My gp initially offered me an early scan but this has now been withdrawn! So I have had to book a private scan which I have on Sat 28 Jan and I will be 8w 4d.


----------



## Smile181c

How much was your private scan poshie? I want one! :haha:

I'm feeling worse each day :( Had to stop answering the phones yday afternoon cause I was on the verge of being sick the whole time! Very difficult to hide this pregnancy at the moment!!

Happy 7 weeks though :D xx


----------



## Poshie

Ooo yes, 7 weeks, so I am with a blueberry! 

The nausea is horrid isn't it. I must look really miserable at my desk! It is definitely getting worse so I can see myself having to be off work at this rate. I'm sure I wasn't this ill with my son. The thought of having to deal with at least another 4 weeks of this is really not nice.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I know I look miserable. Someone said to me yesterday 'are you awake Clo' and I was like 'not really -_-' :haha:

I haven't even hit 6 weeks yet :dohh: I really hope I don't throw up lol x


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, forgot to say, my private scan (with cd of pics) is £90 so not cheap. I need to have it though.

That's the thing isn't it, its still early and we are feeling so shite already. It's only going to get worse before it gets better! :shock:


----------



## Smile181c

Yep!

I just googled private scans and the one closest to me is babybond and is £99 lol may have a word with OH but doubt he'll agree! Damn :haha:


----------



## juicyjen

wish i was feeling sick ladies. :(


----------



## Smile181c

I was just sick in my mouth :(


----------



## tinytabby

juicyjen said:


> wish i was feeling sick ladies. :(

Some people don't ever feel sick but their babies are fine. Also, you are a bit early to be worrying. I started feeling sick at 6 weeks, but not that much.


----------



## sylvia29

Hi everyone, could I please join you?
I'm 29, got my BFP last week, have 2 stepsons and this is now my first baby. And probably only, as 3 kids is plenty! I'd love a little girl, but I'm just so excited to be going through this that I really don't mind. Been with my husband for 7.5 years, married for 1.5yrs. Am really busting to tell everyone, but both me and my husband think it's a bit early. Saying that, I suspect I'll crack sooner rather than later! :winkwink:


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, are you feeling other symptoms? Don't get down before there's a reason. :hugs: 

Welcome Sylvia! Congratulations!


----------



## Poshie

Welcome Sylvia and congrats! How are you feeling so far?

Juicyjen, it's true that not everyone gets sick and they have healthy babies. I know it is reassuring when you are worried. I wouldn't wish this on you, I really wouldn't! ;)

Having another ill day today. Made an excuse to get out the office for a bit earlier. Thanks goodness it's my day off tomorrow - need a break.


----------



## Smile181c

My friend who now has a healthy 2 year old never had any morning sickness, lucky cow! :haha:


----------



## sylvia29

Thanks Shadowcat & Poshie :)

I'm feeling not too bad, I have mainly just bouts of nausea, but no sickness. And occasionally I can smell sour metal, which doesn't help. So I kind of know what you mean Juicyjen, sometimes I wonder if the little pea is still in there, but I think that's just because I don't really know what to expect. I'm sure it will get worse quickly and then we'll relish these days :)


----------



## sylvia29

Poshie said:


> Having another ill day today. Made an excuse to get out the office for a bit earlier. Thanks goodness it's my day off tomorrow - need a break.

I hope it passes Poshie! Does anything help? Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

I'm a couple weeks behind you, i guess i have all this to come :) yeah... why did i do this again :dohh: ;)


----------



## Poshie

Haven't found a cure that works for me yet. I have tried various things so far, but need to try more. Thank goodness I'm going home in 10 minutes! Not all plain sailing though because I have a 17 month old to pick up and take home ;) 

I was chuffed because weeks 4-5 I felt fine, then week 6 it hit me for six!


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's doing ok today? 

Congratulations Sylvia! 

Still no ms here but I'll hit 6 weeks on Friday so it's still a bit early. Tbh after reading the above I'll be glad to escape it!! I was feeling so stressy about this a few days ago but you ladies are so reassuring. Ty! :) 

I'm almost the opposite of feeling sick just now, I cannot stop eating! My other half reckons that my body's building up reserves in case of ms, which is kind of him. Did anyone else have an insatiable appetite or am I just a greedy glutton?? LOL

Take care everyone xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Mirm,

I think I'm eating for 2 already... None of my jeans do up anymore! I just want to eat chips all the time... Argh!


----------



## Poshie

That's the weird thing....I can and do still eat alot, I just have a hard time sometimes, deciding what I fancy. Often the thought of food is worse than the actual eating it, for me. I can barely do my trousers up already!


----------



## mirm

Hehehe :) I've been home-working the last few days and have been popping into the kitchen at least every hour on the scrounge! I'm going to get so big :D


----------



## bessadoo

tinytabby said:


> Hi Mirm,
> 
> I think I'm eating for 2 already... None of my jeans do up anymore! I just want to eat chips all the time... Argh!

Thank god I'm not the only one whose pants won't button anymore :blush:
So far I've put on 4lbs because I have to keep snacking ALL day to keep the neausea at bay!

My Dr. recommened 1/2 tab of Unisome and B6 since I couldn't even sleep due to neausea. I felt pretty groggy the day after I took it, but have been feeling pretty wonderful since taking it. I think it reset my system, still get little bouts here and there, but not like before where I just wanted to die! 

Hope everyone is feeling better! Time to shop for new pants, stretchy ones :happydance:


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies! 

Hope everyone is well and welcome to the newbies who've joined! 

Well first midwife appt today. 
Midwife kept calling me pet - a little annoying! 
Other than that she was very pleasant, congratulated us both and went through the health questions. 
Height checked, weight checked, blood pressure perfect! 
4 bottles of blood taken! Had to pee on demand for the first time, which was strange but it worked! Lol. 
Got a huge book and numerous leaflets to read. 
Just now have to wait on my scan appt. 

Midwife reckons I'm around 8 weeks and baby will be due late August, to be confirmed by scan. 

Fairly uneventful, more of a fact finding mission as DH said. 
He had to look away when the blood was being taken as he'd faint! Lol. 

DH was very unimpressed as not having a seat to sit on. Lol. 
But I was told I was the star of the show and should sit. 
DH needs to grow tall anyways! Lol. 

Anyways, enough of my rambling! 

I'm suffering with ms like crazy! Wish it would just bugger off. 
Midwife says its a good sign. 
Maybe so, but makes me feel shite!! 

Milly xx


----------



## sylvia29

Hi Mirm, nice to (virtually) meet you :) you reminded me that I do have days where I'm eating like I haven't been fed for 3 days, DH thinks it's great, he says if we eat out we might get our money's worth now! :haha: trousers will be tight as this rate. 

Milly, that sounds really boring! I go to the docs tomorrow morning, I thought it would be exciting but if that's all that happens it'll dampen my excitement somewhat! It's lovely though that your DH went with you. But not much longer til you can have a scan and see your little one :)


----------



## sylvia29

Ps I figured out my signature, this is my first ever sig, way too smug with myself now! 

And I'm with you on the chips tinytabby!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone.

Milly - thanks for the report. Sounds reassuring, if not very interesting!

Silvia and Bessadoo - I'm glad I'm not the only one craving chips (or in fact anything to do with potatoes)! I've totally regressed to my teenage eating habits. I even had a chicken Kiev today for the first time in at least a decade!!


----------



## millybum

Booking in appt & scan to follow shortly and will be at the hospital. 
Didn't expect today to be too exciting. Think scan will be though. 
I get the feeling that a lot of midwifes and doctors don't put off much time with you due to the fact that this is fairly early on. 
Just gotta hope that baby hangs on in there and makes the next visit exciting!!


----------



## mirm

Thanks for that report, MillyBum, I was wondering what the first midwife appt would contain. My dr told me it would take an hour and I couldn't think what they'd do for that long without even any scans!! Mine's booked for 14th Feb so ages to wait yet. LOL @ being star of the show :D

Sylvia, same! :) Things are already feeling tight. This hunger has to stop soon, I'll have nothing to wear!!

I realise that most ladies here are battling with ms, but is anyone else trying to keep up with exercise atm? I'm feeling ok and have been doing what I normally do (jogging, pilates and yoga) but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be doing and what I should avoid. I don't want to stop while I'm still feeling ok but I keep reading conflicting advice online. Any ideas? :confused:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Mirm, I'm a cyclist and I've basically given it up. I have a tendency to fall off my bike. I've also been feeling so bad I've not really been up to exercise but I've been for some long walks.

I'm going to do preg yoga from 12 weeks. Have you told your teacher? There may be postures you should leave out now that you're pregnant. I'm also going to get a turbo trainer for my bike so I can do some indoor cycling.


----------



## juicyjen

hey guys! dont want to get toooooo excited but. . . think im getting a little ms! woke up this morning with a weird kind of lump in my throat! kept swallowing to get rid of it and it wouldnt go, made me dry heave into the loo, not actually sick but a lot of heaving!! now i just feel sicky.

is this it ladies?? have any of you had this??


----------



## Smile181c

Sounds like it to me! I haven't actually heaved yet, just felt sick and had the lump in my throat :thumbup:

My symptoms seem to be fading though :wacko: my boobs don't hurt as much and I don't feel as sick today...but I'm still mega tired and still getting some cramps/twinges!


----------



## juicyjen

smile, thanks for reassuring me! i LOVE this forum! :flower:
i wouldnt worry about your boobs not hurting so much, mine have been feeling a bit better this week, just my nipples feel like they are covered in paper cuts!! :blush: and im exhausted all the time too- fell asleep watching tv for 1/2 hr last night, then went to bed at 9.30 and slept straight through to 7.30!! 

so have you got your midwife appointment booked?


----------



## Smile181c

Mine are still tender, just don't hurt so much to touch them. The cat jumped on one last night though :shock: OUCH! and Matt elbowed me :dohh: lol

I haven't been sleeping anymore that usual but that's only cause I haven't allowed myself to nap lol I probably could if I lay down...:haha:

No I don't have my midwife appt booked yet. I have my first antenatal check up at the docs on Monday and she'll get me an appt then :) But I have to change doctors cause I moved town so I don't know how it's gonna work :wacko: x


----------



## juicyjen

its funny how things differ so much and we live in the same country! ive got my midwife appointment monday 30th and my 1st scan this friday. im sooo nervous. trying to stay positive but its scary. its all i can think about at the moment. so hard at work when my manager is asking me questions and my mind is blank! i feel like saying do you know what im going through at the moment? i really couldnt give a fuck where the notes are from that meeting!!!! arghhhh!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

Where abouts in the west mids are you hun?

I want an early scan, but have no reason for one and DF won't let me go private :haha:

I had my first docs appt like a week ago, where she confirmed my pregnancy, but she's made me wait 2 weeks to get started :wacko:

My mind isn't on work either right now - I have no memory, and I really don't care enough haha


----------



## sylvia29

Morning everyone!

*Mirm* I'm still going to the gym, mainly swimming, pilates, and a couple gym sessions of light cardio and weights if I don't have meetings/nausea. I did find though Monday I went swimming and I felt pretty awful after, but I hadn't ate much that day and once I was able to get something down I felt a lot better. I don't know how long I will be able to keep this up but I intend to keep trying while I don't feel too bad! I'm also still doing core exercises but will stop when the belly gets in the way :) I think the best advice I've seen is to stay at a level where you're keeping fit instead of pushing yourself to get fitter, if that makes sense?

*JuicyJen*, only a couple more days to go for your scan and it'll put your mind at rest :) 2 more sleeps! Hang in there!

I went to the docs this morning, like Milly said previously, pretty boring, they tell you stuff I'd already read a thousand times (but I guess not everyone is quite so over-excited like me so i guess they have to) ;) Booked in to see the midwife on the 2 Feb, that's only 2 weeks away, I'm so excited! I hope something actually happens there.


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, yay! Definitely sounds like ms to me!

Mirm, I've been trying to go to the gym as much as I'm able to fit in, usually about twice per week. I've just been walking or doing the elliptical - I have a HR monitor so I know what my limits are. 

Tinytabby, is there a prenatal yoga class that you go to, or do you have a DVD?


I feel awful today. Very nauseous, plus I think I'm getting a headcold and there is absolutely nothing that I can take for it. :dohh: I'm going to try the neti pot later and see if that helps.


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> Tinytabby, is there a prenatal yoga class that you go to, or do you have a DVD?

There's a studio near my house which does preg yoga, but they don't let you start till 12 weeks because of the risks. I'm going to go to classes so I can be sure I'm doing it right - but also meet some local mums to be.


----------



## Smile181c

Around here, they won't let me start until 14 or 16 weeks!


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all well today! 

Still suffering from ms today, on and off all day. 
Don't think I can put up with much more!
It's really taking it out of me. 

Working full time and ms don't mix! Lol!

Anyways I know it's short & sweet but I'm knackered! 

Milly xx


----------



## Poshie

Just wrote a post and then somehow deleted it! :grr:

Morning Stars :)

It was my day off yesterday which I really needed actually. I had a lovely day with my son and I am pleased to say, I actually didn&#8217;t feel as awful as I have done lately. I was even feeling ok this morning, but that is changing as I type this &#61516; I agree, that work and ms do not mix Milly. I am lucky to work 4 days, but even this is a struggle atm.

Shadowcat &#8211; I have a mw appt on 31 Jan, so same week as you ;) I know there is a lot of blood taking to do so I am not particularly looking forward to it!

I have to say ,the thought of exercise atm makes me feel quite ill! Hoping to do some when I feel better.


----------



## juicyjen

so hows everyone feeling today? any new symptoms appearing for anybody? x x


----------



## Smile181c

Not for me! Still the same! Though, I did heave twice in the shower last night!


----------



## juicyjen

urgh! horrible isnt it? but im happy about it! ive heaved a few times this morning too, and woke up at 1.00 am feeling sick!


----------



## Smile181c

They were only little heaves, more like a little bit of sick in the back of your throat rather 'I'm gonna be sick' lol x


----------



## sylvia29

I've still got nausea, but today I have been getting sharp pains coming from what feels like my right ovary every now and then. Which is a bit worrying, but I'm trying not to over think it. I'm sure it's nothing but fretting about it won't help. It figures that it happens the day _after_ I see the doctor. :wacko:

I still went to the gym anyway, but only managed half hour on the treadmill at a slower pace than normal, and nothing else. Today is the start of week 6 for me, I didn't think I would have to slow down so soon! (not that I was going that fast to begin with LOL!) :haha:

Still no actual morning sickness. What are you ladies doing with respect to hot drinks? The doctor told me no coffee or tea yesterday, but I've always had decaf anyway so figured it was ok, but he didn't seem to think it was a good idea. I was looking at rooibos tea instead.


----------



## Smile181c

I don't drink hot drinks, sorry!

I'm glad I'm not the only one here, at 6 weeks (well, 6 weeks tomorrow) with no actual vomiting x


----------



## Poshie

Shadow, I drink coffee not tea. My first cup of the morning is a caffeinated coffee. I will then have either another 1 or 2 (morning only, not in the pm) of decaff. I did the same when pg with my son and everything was A OK :D

Had lunch and feeling pretty crappy now. I haven't found any sort of food/drink or system which seems to help the nausea. As we know, it is supposed to be a good sign so! :sick:


----------



## Shadowcat

Ooooh, ladies. I am so, so, SO sick. I threw up everything that I ate or drank yesterday until there was nothing left, dreamed about vomiting all night, and resumed this morning.

I called my Dr. and they're discussing whether or not to prescribe me some Zofran. I hope they do if this is going to become a trend! Ugh!! I've lost three pounds in the last two days.

Those of you wishing for MS, be careful what you wish for. :nope:


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness, sorry to hear that Shadowcat, you have it bad. It is bad enough just feeling ill, let alone being sick on top of it! Hope they prescribe you something that works very soon x


----------



## shantehend

My thoughts exactly Shadowcat. Those wishing for MS will regret it if they felt the constant vomiting some of us go through. It's no joke. I'm praying for a healthy pregnancy with NO MS!! Hope the doctors are able to get it under control so you can feel better.


----------



## sylvia29

Shadowcat, I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope you do get some help, because that does sound awful! 

(Smile, maybe we'll be lucky and miss this!)

Poshie, I've found Nairn's Stem Ginger biscuits calm my tummy. Only 1 or 2 at a time though, and I can't stand them normally, but they definitely stop me feeling so green. Also just sucking them til they're soft, then swallowing them the only way to get them down. 

Yet in the evening, when my tummy has settled, I could eat a scabby horse! Crazy. :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Oh dear, Shadowcat! I hope it calms down a bit for you. My sister vomited daily till 17 weeks with both her babies but refused drugs to stop it! I think that's a bit mad, I don't know how she did it.

I just feel nauseous on and off all day. Seems to be worst in the middle of the night when I get up to pee.

I'm drinking a wee cup of caffeinated coffee in the morning (instant) and occasionally a cuppa tea in the avo. My doc didn't mention caffiene, but she did make pains to point out that I should have a glass of wine if I feel like it. Weirdly though (because I am ordinarily a party animal!!) I just don't want booze at all!

Hope everyone's ok today xx


----------



## juicyjen

poshie- are you just feeling nauseous then?

sylvia & smile- we are week 6 tomorrow, who knows, might all kick in then!!

re hot drinks, i havent touched coffee since getting my BFP and i only drink decaff tea anyway, but in the last couple of weeks i havent managed a full cup! just dont fancy it.


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well! 

Today, the nausea has hung around all day at work. 
Oh, I've been feeling like a sack of sh*t all day! 

I asked for tomorrow off, so I can feel like sh*t at home on my own.
Apparently as it's short notice - NO!

But if I'd tell them I'm pregnant, it'd be no hassle I bet! 
Not willing to share that info with work yet! 
One of the supervisors is a "touchy feely" kinda girl with pregnant women, and I hate her! 

I can see she'll get a few slaps from me over the next few months! lol! xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Ooh, I hate it when people think they can touch your belly - I remember that from both of my pregnancies with my sons. I had strangers come up to me in public and just grab away. What are people thinking? :dohh:

Well, the Dr. went ahead and called me in the Zofran. I'll go and get it in a bit, keep your fingers crossed for me that it helps!


----------



## mirm

Hi everyone :)

Sorry to read that some people have been really poorly. My thoughts are with you Shadowcat, Poshie, Millybum and Tinytabby :( Hope it doesn't stick around for 17 weeks, omg that sounds awful.

I'm just back home after a two day work trip - I was so worried about MS kicking in either while driving or in a meeting, but all went fine. No ms at all yet, still! Week 6 technically starts tomorrow for me I think, so I'm braced for next week lol :)

Thanks too for the replies about exercise; it's really helpful to know what everyone else's doing. I used the hotel gym y'day evening and felt exhausted after about 5 mins on the treadmill!


----------



## juicyjen

morning ladies, hope you are all well.
im off for my scan this morning and am petrified! so scared of what they might tell me, anyway, trying my best to be brave. will fill you in later.

pray for me please! x x x


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) Best of luck for your scan juicyjen, we will be thinking of you and looking forward to your update! :hugs:

Onto the lovely subjecty of MS. After feeling quite ok on Wednesday, yesterday I went back to feeling shite. :(

I actually threw up for the first time this morning. I was emptying scraps into the bin, when I got a woft of bin smell and started heaving. Thought I could keep it under control, but no, off I went! :sick: Just when we needed to leave the house for work. Not enjoying this at all :(

Glad you managed to survive your trip mirm. I am so worried about the MS and work thing I really am. I am supposed to be going to an interview for a new contract on 1 Feb and I am dreading it. 

How long does the Zofran take to work, do you know shadowcat? I will be interested to find out how you get on with it.

Tinytabby. I know what you mean, the thought of wine (which I normally enjoy) is enough to induce :sick: right tnow. In fact I am having a hard time finding anything I actually fancy to eat or drink.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw sorry about the MS poshie :( 

Good luck today Jen!


----------



## sylvia29

Good luck today Jen! :flower:

Oh Poshie!! :s I feel for you! 

Shadowcat, hope the zofran works!

6wks 1 day today, and my DH said to me this morning, are you going to stay home today (awful nights sleep, or rather no sleep) and I said no, I didn't have it so bad as other people (thinking about you ladies) and literally a minute later the dry heaves started.

Also, I was being a bit keen and made an enquiry into NCT antenatal and postnatal courses, I just got the info through and didn't realise how expensive they are!! £130 for the antenatal and £63 for the postnatal classes. Has anybody been before, is it worth it?


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck today Jen!

Poshie, I was sick properly this morning too. Ugh! I'm now at work sitting really still trying to keep my breakfast down. Ugh! So glad I can write here! It stinks not being able to explain to colleagues why I'm being so weird.

I have actually told a couple of friends at work, which is lucky because the other night we were out entertaining clients and my friend drank all my drinks for me! He had a bad headache in the morning!

Sylvia, I think NCT is definitely worth the money. I'll be joining later on in the summer. It's a good way to meet other mums and get support.

Happy Friday everyone! Here's to a lovely relaxing weekend!


----------



## tinytabby

PS my partner also suggested I take the day off today but if this is going to be the norm for the next month or so that'll be a lot of sick days!


----------



## Poshie

Yes, that's the thing isn't it. I could quite easily have had a day or two off work sick but I'm trying not to, at least not til I absolutely have to! Right now the thought of going home and lying in bed all day is very appealing ;)

I would most definitely recommend NCT classes . I did them when I was pg with my son and we still see each other now. :) I think it especially useful when it's your first baby, such a great source of support in those early days. Gor for it! I probably won't this time around, but mainly because I've done it before and I will have my work cut out looking after my boy as well this time.

I haven't told anyone at work yet. I expect they are all thinking "she's looking a bit rough these days"! But oh well, I shall wait til 12 weeks.


----------



## Poshie

Oh and think I have a problem with water now........as in I really don't fancy it whereas normally I love it :(


----------



## Smile181c

Oh boo - I've been forcing myself to drink it cause pre-preg I really didn't drink enough. The smell of it though!! I never noticed it before, but it's so strong everytime I take a sip I'm like :sick: :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Yes, you have to force yourself don't you. Urgh :(


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it's horrible! Looking forward to lunch though, gonna have a j20 to break the routine :haha: how exciting is life as a pregnant woman


----------



## Poshie

Yeah I kind of look forward to lunch but not long after I seem to feel quite ill again, for the rest of the day. When I actually eat or drink it's not as bad as the thought of it, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah once I start eating its ok - then when its down I feel ill again - the only solution, just eat 24/7 :haha:


----------



## juicyjen

hi everyone! scan was fantastic!! :happydance: could see my beautiful little bean and a heartbeat! so emotional! me and DH both shed a tear! they could find no reason for my spotting, but said probably implantation. obviously still a long way to go (6 whole weeks!!) but for now perfect!! 

happy friday everyone!! x x x


----------



## Smile181c

Yay!!! Aw Jen I'm so happy for you - did you manage to snag a pic?? xx


----------



## Poshie

Aww that's fantastic news Jen, congratulations! Must be a huge relief :D


----------



## mirm

Poshie, I read somewhere that snacking regularly helps with MS, does it make a difference for you? Or anyone else? I'm really scared about how MS might interfere with work too. We don't want to tell ANYONE until at least 12-14 weeks :/

Jen - How brilliant!!! That's fantastic news, you must be over the moon :D

Oooh Sylvia thanks for posting the NCT course costs, I was wondering about that. The ones in my area are taking bookings for mid-Sept births already but I guess there's no rush lol :)

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, fantastic news! I'm so glad to hear it! I'd love to see a pic too if you're willing. 

Sorry to hear that a few of you are starting to feel more sick. I can give you an update today, and tell you that without a doubt, Zofran is the BEST THING EVER.

I got it in the afternoon yesterday and took it immediately, and I felt better after about 30 minutes! I felt so good that I had a huge dinner last night. :thumbup: So far today I feel ok enough that I haven't taken any yet, but if it gets worse, I definitely will.

Smile, what's a j20?


----------



## Smile181c

a j20 is just a brand of juice :thumbup: I've just been to the pub for lunch and had an orange and passionfruit one. yum!


----------



## Poshie

I want some Zofran! ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Yes you do! I'm thinking about becoming the new spokesperson. :thumbup:


----------



## sylvia29

Afternoon ladies, well its 3pm on a Friday and here I am, working hard!! :coffee::haha:

Jen - fantastic news!! :cloud9: now the real excitement begins!

Tinytabby & Poshie, that's what I thought, I'm not doing too bad now but I could probably have loads of sick days between now and mid-Sept! Better not. :nope:

Mirm, initially that is why I put an enquiry in, because they were already taking bookings. The only other courses in my area were Aug/July ones, so I thought they must book up quickly! (I don't know that for certain though, like you say, it seems an age away!) If you do make an enquiry, my area has actually put my name down for the courses and then I have 2 weeks to confirm and pay before I get taken off the course list. I'm definitely going to do it, but I didn't think I would have to take advantage of their instalment plan ;) 

Of course, if I hadn't already been at the mothercare january sale perhaps I wouldn't have needed to... :blush: please tell me somebody else has done this? :D


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I've been to mother care like 3 times since I got my bfp :haha:


----------



## Marie000

Good morning,

I did not read the whole thread (it's getting long) but I thought I would join in, if you don't mind. 

My name is Marie, I'm 33 and just got positive results on two pregnancy tests yesterday. If the online due date calculators are correct, I would be due Sept 23. This will be my first. 

Right now I am feeling both excited and anxious. I had some PMS-type cramps earlier (no sharp pains, just a dull ache), but they seem to be gone now. Now I have heartburns and nausea (mostly in late afternoon and at night). 
I'll call today for my first appointment, either with a midwife (or doctor, if I need to see one before going to the midwife). I'm soooo nervous!


----------



## tinytabby

Yay Jen, that's great news. 

Hi Marie, congrats and welcome.

Everyone else, how do you stay awake on Friday afternoons? I need matchsticks for my eyes. This sucks!! Can't wait for the 2nd trimester!


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome Marie!

If it makes you feel better, I had AF like cramps from before I tested until last week. They seem to have eased up now. I'm told it's completely normal.

Will this be your first?


----------



## Poshie

Welcome Marie and many congrats! :happydance: Cramping was my first main symptom. 

Tinytabby - how do I stay awake? With great difficulty! Seriously I am sat at my desk struggling to keep my eyes open right now. I do occasionally shut them then realise and wake myself up. Really bad :( I finish at 4.30pm today so an hour to get through. I just spend the whole day clock watching :rolleyes:


----------



## mirm

LOL Sylvia and Smile, so glad it's not just me!!! :blush:

Welcome Marie and congratulations :D

Really pleased to read about other ppl having cramping. I've been a bit worried these last few days, feel as though I'm about to come on, but no spotting or anything thank goodness. 

Hope everyone's managing to stay awake. Nearly the weekend.... :D


----------



## tinytabby

I just ate a big pile of sweets! Sugar rush till 5pm. Clock watching is right!

Marie, I had cramping for a week or two and I had spotting for 4 days where my period should have been. There's lots of things that go on that are apparently normal or commonplace that no one tells you about, but this place is amazing if you have a question or a worry.


----------



## Marie000

thanks everyone!
It makes me feel better to know cramping is normal. I did know it, but it always helps to have more people repeat it to me. 

This is my first. 
I told my parents and my fiancé's parents, but no one else yet. I'll wait till 8 weeks at least to tell everyone. I don't know how I'll be able to hold my tongue until then. 
I did already start knitting baby stuff, however. I couldn't resist.


----------



## sylvia29

Hi Marie, welcome to the thread! :) I'm still getting cramps regularly too, and this is also my first. Depending on which site I got to I've got due dates of 12, 19, & 20 sep so due sometime near you :) I haven't told family yet either but will prob call my mom tomorrow. And I've been knitting too! I only learned how last year so am pretty amateur but I'm attempting a blanket to start.

Smile & Mirm, LOL and thank you!!!! :D I'm so glad it's not just me!!!


----------



## frantastic20

Hello all... Just been catching up on all the messages... Sorry to all the people feeling chronically sick!

So I've been pretty freaked out this week - my symptoms disappeared over the weekend and were totally gone on Monday and Tuesday... I called in sick on Tues, convinced something had gone wrong, and rang the midwife, who referred me to the EPU. They couldn't see me until yesterday morning, but when I went I had a scan and saw Beanie all safe and sound with a little heartbeat... DH said 'It's like that level in Call of Duty when it's black and white and the people have strobes attached'... luckily I'm also a gamer (for now!!!) so I knew exactly what he meant (and he was right!). 

Now on the downside he's stressing out a little as it's all become real for him... He reckons he just needs a couple of days to absorb it all, though I can't help worrying as he actually left me for a week in November when he freaked out about the whole TTC thing! And I should point out that we're not one of those dramatic couples who are always breaking up... we've been together over 5 years and never had a real argument (which I guess is not entirely healthy, I do feel we could communicate better!) so it was a complete shock to me! Obviously he came back and said what an idiot he'd been, so hopefully he'll handle this better!

Anyway, enough of my rambling! Here's a rubbish picture of Beanie! Hope I've attached it properly! Hope you all have a lovely weekend! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Beanie1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## juicyjen

frantastic- wot a lovely pic of your bean! :flower: so reassuring isnt it to hear a heartbeat! now you can relax! (woteva that means!!)


marie- dont worry about cramping, like tabby i had cramping and spotting and i felt sure i was miscarrying but saw a strong heartbeat yesterday!


smile, shadowcat, sylvia & poshie- no, i didnt get a pic! :nope: wish i had asked, but tbh. . . there wasnt a lot to see! could just see the sac, and tiny little beany inside, had to have an internal :blush: to see the heartbeat and it was just like a little flicker, dont think would see anything in a photo. but hopefully will be having another in 3 weeks so will get my pic then!!

how is everyone feeling?? when i heard you ladies on here talking about "the 6 week switch" i didnt think it would happen to me, but sickness started 3 days ago, actually threw up yesterday ( exactly 6 weeks!) and having been heaving all morning today! :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Fran! That's a lovely picture! Hooray!

And hooray Jen for being sick! ;-) Welcome to the misery!


----------



## millybum

lol @ tinytabbby! 

It's so true - sickness makes us miserable! 

The midwife told me it's a good sign. Oh well ..

Nausea is still an issue for me. Up last night during the night 3 times to pee.
Food - can't find anything I want to eat. Even after I eat, I don't feel satisfied.

And to top it all off - DH has "man-flu". Great!! 

Happy weekend to us all! lol! 

Milly xx


----------



## millybum

Great pic Fran!! 
Hope mine looks as good, whenever I get my appt!!


----------



## Poshie

Congrats Fran, lovely pic and very reassuring to see your bean no doubt ;) 

Jen, the 6 week switch is a strange phenomenon isn't it! I didn't believe it would happen like that but it did ;)

Milly, I have same problem. Can't find any food or drink that I actually fancy and when I do eat I feel ill again shortly after. It's true, ms is miserable!

I have my scan a week today ladies....as its private, I'll get a cd of pics so will try to upload a couple ;)

My son and I both have a cold now so that doesn't help with the generally feeling crap thing we have going on here :rolleyes:


----------



## mirm

Fran, great pic! :D

Hope everyone's doing well this weekend. 

My "period pains" have been pretty bad today, but no spotting or blood, so I'm hoping it's just one of those things. No MS at all yet either. I am feeling a bit heady and tired though, so it's a quiet night on the sofa in front of the telly for me :) 

I was reading about NCT courses and how they get booked up ridiculously quickly - has anyone here booked in yet? Sylvia I think you were looking into it, did you take the plunge?? 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## millybum

I've been so naughty ladies! 
I just ate KFC! 
Was bloody good, and no sickness feeling now. 
Has to be a 1 off or I'll be the size of a bus come aug/sep!


----------



## sylvia29

mirm said:


> I was reading about NCT courses and how they get booked up ridiculously quickly - has anyone here booked in yet? Sylvia I think you were looking into it, did you take the plunge??

happy weekend ladies! How are we all?
Thanks for the pic Fran, can't wait to have one of those myself.

Mirm, I've made a provisional booking, I have until the 2 Feb to pay or my name gets taken off the list. I am going to book it, just waiting to get paid. I don't know if they do get booked early or not, but when I first looked into it I'm sure the courses I needed for my due date seemed to be the only ones on offer anyway so I thought perhaps they do get booked early! (probably not THIS early though ;) LOL!) Whereabouts did you read that they do, I'd be interested to have a read?

Told my parents last night, they were over the moon, and I got the first good night's sleep since I got my BFP :D


----------



## sylvia29

Oh Millybum, I had McDonald's the other day... I don't even like that stuff normally but OMG it totally hit the spot. I've also had home made chips 3 times in the last week and pizza hut the week before. All my good eating intentions are totally out the window!! The :baby: made me do it ;) That's my story anyway, you can use it too ;)


----------



## NicMar

Hi ladies...just catching up on the last few days...welcome to the new mommies to be!!

Friday morning started out great...had an u/s that dated me at 6w1d and saw the yolk sac, fetal pole, and flickering heartbeat!!!! I was so excited that when I got out of my car at work I didn't see the black ice and slipped and fell :/ - I bruised my knee, both elbows, and my back/neck has been so sore. I called the dr. immediately and they said that unless I experienced any bleeding or cramping (which I haven't) the baby should be fine as it is very well protected....I was hysterical though and had to leave work early...I just rested the rest of the day.

Even though they reassured me, I am still soooooo nervous that I could have done something bad. I have another scan this Friday and just want it to be here :/....


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies, 

Feel terrible this morning. MS is really taking its tole!
Anyone found anything that curbs ms longer than 10 mins?
Currently finding that I'm nauseous all day, and I just feel so down at the moment. 

Milly xx


----------



## millybum

Fingers crossed all is well. 
It's such a worry the first few weeks and that's without a fall. 
Fingers crossed for you xxx



NicMar said:


> Hi ladies...just catching up on the last few days...welcome to the new mommies to be!!
> 
> Friday morning started out great...had an u/s that dated me at 6w1d and saw the yolk sac, fetal pole, and flickering heartbeat!!!! I was so excited that when I got out of my car at work I didn't see the black ice and slipped and fell :/ - I bruised my knee, both elbows, and my back/neck has been so sore. I called the dr. immediately and they said that unless I experienced any bleeding or cramping (which I haven't) the baby should be fine as it is very well protected....I was hysterical though and had to leave work early...I just rested the rest of the day.
> 
> Even though they reassured me, I am still soooooo nervous that I could have done something bad. I have another scan this Friday and just want it to be here :/....


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :)

Nicmar, what a nightmare with your fall! When I was pg with my son, I was washing my car and fell arse over tit and was worried. Like the doc says though, bubs is very well protected in there so should be absolutely fine. Hope you aren't too sore :hugs:

Milly, I share your pain I honestly do :hugs: For me, the one thing that I can drink willingly and feel okay is actually lager! I have bought some alcohol free Becks and it really hits the spot. Very weird. But same with my last pregnancy. That perked me up for a good hour last night before I started feeling shite again. I don't know what to do tbh....at work is particularly hard isn't it. :(


----------



## tinytabby

Hey NicMar, hope you're ok. I've had two friends who've had bad falls in pregnancy (one down the stairs and one off her bike) and their babies are now at school!

Everyone else- ughghgh I know it is a good sign but I feel RANCID. Spent most of the weekend horizontal and I'm still exhausted and sick all the time. I was late for work this morning because I was throwing up. I'm thinking I might have to tell my boss otherwise she's going to think I'm losing the plot!


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, porry you Tinytabby! Sounds pretty bad :( Rancid is a good word for it! It is getting more and more difficult to appear 'normal' isn't it. I am going to try and wait til 12 weeks, but it will depend on whether that's physically possible or not. I'm starting to feel worse again now........want to go home ....


----------



## tinytabby

Me too, Poshie! Thing is, there's a tummy bug going round at work and I'm considering saying I've got that! However I have so much to do, not working will make things worse! 

My sister said ms/early preg is like 'being poisoned'. I never knew what she meant until now!

I'm counting the days till 12 weeks now.

Going to have to chase up the referral as I've heard nothing from the hospital yet.


----------



## Poshie

I like your thinking.....funnily enough, a colleague went home ill on Firday and I was considering saying I had the same thing! 

When you say no referral, do you mean for a mw appt or scan?


----------



## tinytabby

I don't have either midwife or scan yet. In my area you get both at 12-13 weeks. It's a long time to wait but I'd really like an actual date to focus on now!


----------



## Poshie

Ah I see. Yes that is a long time to wait isn't it. I have my scan (private one) this Saturday then 1st mw appt next Tuesday (so I'll be 9 weeks), I would definitely chase them to get your dates. We are 8 weeks tomorrow! :D


----------



## Marie000

Hi people,

Sorry to hear about your fall, NicMar. Im sure things will be fine, but it's never fun to have that kind of worries. 

I hope you're all doing well. I'm less nervous than in the last few days, but I seem to be getting every symptom in the book. I am uncomfortable, I have nausea and dizzyness, even slight incontinence (mostly when I sneeze... but I thought this wouldn't be a problem until later). Oh, and I keep crying for no reason. Now I'm awake before 6am after a nearly sleepless night. I have a habit of always sleeping on my stomach (always!) and I thought I would have a few months before I had to change position. But my boobs hurt so much.

At least yesterday I went to visit some friends, some of the only people who know about my pregnancy, and it was sooooo fun to be able to talk baby. They have a 3 year old son, and they explained to him that I had a baby in my tummy. He walked towards me, and I expected him to point at my stomach or something, but instead he gave me a little kiss on the stomach and said he was going to be just like a big brother. How cute is that?


----------



## Poshie

Hello Marie. Sounds like you have lots of symptoms going on there......helps to reassure you doesn't it, even if they aren't always very pleasant. A few of us seem to be suffering very badly with the nausea side of things, which is really not fun. Ahh, how sweet of that little boy :D it is nice to be able to speak to others about babies andp pregnancy isn't it ;)


----------



## tinytabby

I know! Time is actually going quite fast, if that doesn't sound too contrary! I'm really excited about having reached the milestone of 8 weeks.

I considered getting a private scan but they don't do them till 10 weeks so there didn't seem to be much point. I hope yours goes OK. I'm sure it will. x


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Everyone!

NicMar, I hope you're feeling ok after your fall and that everything continues to go well with your bean. 

Everyone else, I'm right there with you on the nausea front. The medicine was working really well last week, but now I guess my body has gotten used to it? I'm wondering if I should call the Dr. again and ask them to up the dosage. All I've eaten over the weekend is cinnamon raisin bagels. I can't stomach water, so I've had a LOT of ginger ale. This morning I had some orange juice - I hope that won't come back to haunt me later. #-o

I don't know how you ladies can stand waiting until 12 weeks for a scan! My appointment is coming up next Tuesday (I'll be 8w3d) and I'm SO excited/nervous. It seems like a hundred years away.


----------



## Poshie

Hey shadowcat. Nightmare on the pills not seeming to work so well. :( I know what you mean about water, I'm having a similar problem with it now. In fact I am finding it generally hard to find anything I want to drink or eat. 

I am back to feeling really bad (or RANCID as you delightfully put it earlier TT). Had to go into to town to get some lip salve and it was a real struggle. Was hoping I'd feel better after some food but it only seems to last about 10 mins then I'm back to feeling shite. 1.5 hours til home time and counting ;)

Pud will be 8w4 days for my first scan, so very similar to yours ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

I think Rancid is a perfect word for it.

I'm so jealous of you who get off work soon! I'm in the US, it's only 10:45 in the morning here. Ugh!


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, poor you on the time difference!! I hate to say it, but I have just 1 hour left and counting. I seriously need to be taken away, feeling really bad :( Oh and have I mentioned at all that I'm feeling really bad? ;)


----------



## Marie000

I just called to make an appointment with a midwife, and they have reserved a place for me. :happydance: I really prefer the idea of a midwife instead of a doctor because I rarely like doctors. I am also deathly afraid of hospitals. So unless I have a risk of complication, I will go with the midwife and give birth at the birthing house. 

Only thing is, my first appointment would be around 10-12 weeks. I don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies,

Just got my scan date through. 8th Feb! Woo hoo!! 

Felt really rough this morning, but after lunch felt better. Not 100% but better.

Just can't stomach some things just now, especially anything with a bit of fizzy, milk, spicy smelling, etc.

Someone had fish at work today, I was almost spewing at my desk. 
Luckily I was close to the window and hung out that for 10 mins! 

Hows everyone else been? xx


----------



## juicyjen

so you ladies with ms, are you ACTUALLY being sick?? ive only been sick once and that was after drinking gallons of water ready for my scan!! im just just dry heaving, feel as if something will come up but it doesnt!! and just feeling sick on and off all day, the only thing that makes me feel better is to force myself to eat something!! is this how you all feel too? x


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm actually being sick. It started out as once a day, at night..then progressed to 4-8 times per day. Now I have the meds, and it was better for a few days but I'm back to once or twice per day. 

It's HORRIBLE - I never had this with my two sons. I always felt nausea but was never sick once.


----------



## juicyjen

Shadowcat said:


> I'm actually being sick. It started out as once a day, at night..then progressed to 4-8 times per day. Now I have the meds, and it was better for a few days but I'm back to once or twice per day.
> 
> It's HORRIBLE - I never had this with my two sons. I always felt nausea but was never sick once.

maybe its a girl! :pink:


----------



## tinytabby

I'm being sick in the morning - empty stomach water etc. then just feeling like I'm going to be on and off for the rest of the day. Breakfast is hardest.


----------



## millybum

I've not been sick yet. 
Just feel nauseous all day. 
But it's like severe nausea where I can't face food or drink but I have to force myself. 
It's so bad some days I want to just lie down. Even then I feel really horrendous!


----------



## Shadowcat

juicyjen said:


> Shadowcat said:
> 
> 
> I'm actually being sick. It started out as once a day, at night..then progressed to 4-8 times per day. Now I have the meds, and it was better for a few days but I'm back to once or twice per day.
> 
> It's HORRIBLE - I never had this with my two sons. I always felt nausea but was never sick once.
> 
> maybe its a girl! :pink:Click to expand...


I'm afraid to even think of that as a possibility. :blush:


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies. 

My ms has resulted in 2 sick ups. One was at the weekend in the garden. Basically, if anything makes me feel the slightest bit sick (which is most things to be honest) then there's not much of a line between just feeling sick and actually being sick for me. I am pretty sure that I feel more sick with this pregnancy than I did with my son.

Feeling particularly crap this morning as I was up for 2 hours with my son last night. Don't know why, but he woke up upset and took that long to settle. Don't know how I'm going to get through the day :(


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't been sick either :shrug: just a lot of nausea. And it's a struggle in the morning actually getting myself to stop feeling sick. that seems to be when it's at its worst. the 'will i wont i' feeling is just ugh x


----------



## tinytabby

Uh-oh. I don't feel so sick today. Instead, I've been constantly on the verge of tears!


----------



## Poshie

Just been sick in the loos at work ladies! (for the first time). This time though, it was due to a coughing fit (I have a cough and cold) rather than ms. Aww crap :( Got to go in to a meeting now and try not to cough or look too ill!

Morning TT - Well I guess being tearful makes a change from the usual nausea eh? ;)


----------



## Smile181c

I'm tearful too. Nearly cried last night cause I made a perfect lemon drizzle cake, then my mum and my OH persuaded me to take it out of the tin whilst it was still warm and it broke :cry: I put it back together but I was still hurt :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie - that's not so good. Hope the cough goes soon. Have you tried sucking mints or something for it?

Smile - aw! I'd cry at that! I cried this morning when the Babycentre app sent me an alert marking 8 weeks! It said the baby has webbed feet and fingers and that set me off!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw! :)


----------



## juicyjen

this morning when i first got up, i sicked up the tiniest bit of water, then dry heaved in the loo's a couple of times at work. Now im back home and feeling really sick! just wish something would come up insted of me heaving for nothing! cant understand it!! :sick: Going to have a couple of hours sleep before picking up DD and taking her swimming!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies. Nothing new to report here - still sick and tired. Hoping that all of us feel better today!


----------



## Smile181c

I can feel the water I've drank today coming back up but it's like as soon as it hits the surface it goes back down. So I can just feel it in my throat :sick:


----------



## Poshie

Yes it's horrid isn't it! I'm having real problems with water myself. I find carbonated drinks are actually easier to drink atm. Just had lunch and feeling my usual full but still ill. Roll on 5pm! ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Carbonated drinks are a lot easier to digest but then I just end up mega bloated and gassy! :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

I find hot drinks are ok. I drink lots of hot water and hot Ribena. Seems to help the gas...


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> I can feel the water I've drank today coming back up but it's like as soon as it hits the surface it goes back down. So I can just feel it in my throat :sick:

thats EXACTLY how i feel!! when im heaving i can feel that it stops in my throat and wont come out!!:dohh: have you been sick yet smile? or just nausea? does yours last all day?


----------



## juicyjen

im finding it really hard to drink anything at the moment. have to force myself because im worried ill end up dehydrated!


----------



## Poshie

Me too jen, drinking is a problem.....very strange feeling isn't it


----------



## Shadowcat

Was it here that someone mentioned McDonalds a few days ago?

I haven't wanted meat of any kind for about two weeks now - but suddenly tonight I absolutely HAD to have a McD's cheeseburger. I ate two of them for dinner. :blush: I feel surprisingly good right now, too. I hope that lasts through the night!

I don't even really feel too guilty about it either, because I've lost four pounds since the ms set in.

Update: Nevermind. Lost them when OH was cooking some meat on the stove. UGH. (Sorry if that's TMI)


----------



## Smile181c

juicyjen said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I can feel the water I've drank today coming back up but it's like as soon as it hits the surface it goes back down. So I can just feel it in my throat :sick:
> 
> thats EXACTLY how i feel!! when im heaving i can feel that it stops in my throat and wont come out!!:dohh: have you been sick yet smile? or just nausea? does yours last all day?Click to expand...

I haven't heaved with it yet, i can just constantly feel it bobbing in my throat lol not been sick yet! I just want it to hurry up and stop teasing me/making me think I'm not pregnant! 

It doesn't always last all day. Its worse when I wake up. I have to get out of bed really slowly and I have this 'will I won't I' feeling for a little while then it passes. Sometimes comes back in the afternoon but I can really describe it as nausea, I just don't feel right if that makes sense? lol​


----------



## tinytabby

Hi all.

My symptoms have calmed down a bit. I'm less bloated and less fatigued and not quite as nauseous as before. I'm hoping this is a good thing, although I have had a couple of frets about it. 

Insomnia seems to be worse - although this could coincide with some stuff that's going on at work and a family issue that's bothering me. Woke up at 3 in the morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Eventually dropped off again at 5.30. Went into the spare bed so I didn't disturb OH. Now I'm knackered! 

Doesn't seem to be fair that we get tiredness and sleeplessness! Is it training for the baby?

I'm also stressing about my first MW appointment and scan. Phoned up about it yesterday and they said my referral was in the system and I should hear some time in the next 3 weeks. Hellish!

Also, I've stopped being able to go to the canteen at lunch. It makes me sick. So I've been missing having lunch with my friends.

Sorry, this is a bit 'woe is me'. Thanks for the opportunity to vent. Hope everyone is ok today.


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:


----------



## juicyjen

Shadowcat said:


> Was it here that someone mentioned McDonalds a few days ago?
> 
> I haven't wanted meat of any kind for about two weeks now - but suddenly tonight I absolutely HAD to have a McD's cheeseburger. I ate two of them for dinner. :blush: I feel surprisingly good right now, too. I hope that lasts through the night!
> 
> I don't even really feel too guilty about it either, because I've lost four pounds since the ms set in.
> 
> Update: Nevermind. Lost them when OH was cooking some meat on the stove. UGH. (Sorry if that's TMI)

hmmm! wish i could crave a maccies! all i fancy is boring jacket potatoes!:dohh:
also, think ive lost weight, havent weighed myself, but my love handles :blush: feel a bit smaller!!


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> juicyjen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I can feel the water I've drank today coming back up but it's like as soon as it hits the surface it goes back down. So I can just feel it in my throat :sick:
> 
> thats EXACTLY how i feel!! when im heaving i can feel that it stops in my throat and wont come out!!:dohh: have you been sick yet smile? or just nausea? does yours last all day?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heaved with it yet, i can just constantly feel it bobbing in my throat lol not been sick yet! I just want it to hurry up and stop teasing me/making me think I'm not pregnant!
> 
> It doesn't always last all day. Its worse when I wake up. I have to get out of bed really slowly and I have this 'will I won't I' feeling for a little while then it passes. Sometimes comes back in the afternoon but I can really describe it as nausea, I just don't feel right if that makes sense? lol​Click to expand...

yeah, that makes sense! sometimes i wonder if its all in my head!


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies, 

Not been on for a few days as I've been feeling royally rubbish. Sorry that so many have been suffering with MS - I'm sort of at the opposite end of the spectrum: my appetite went through the roof, have had no nausea to speak of, but for a week or so now I've been having abdominal pain, like period pain but worse. I've not been sleeping properly, can't get comfortable etc. I've finally put 2 and 2 together and realised that I'm (really sorry - TMI) totally blocked up. Can't quite believe I've made it to 35 and never experienced this before!! So...any suggestions? :)

Hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## mirm

sylvia29 said:


> Mirm, I've made a provisional booking, I have until the 2 Feb to pay or my name gets taken off the list. I am going to book it, just waiting to get paid. I don't know if they do get booked early or not, but when I first looked into it I'm sure the courses I needed for my due date seemed to be the only ones on offer anyway so I thought perhaps they do get booked early! (probably not THIS early though ;) LOL!) Whereabouts did you read that they do, I'd be interested to have a read?

Hi Sylvia, 

My other half and I raided our library so I had to check which ones said it! This advice was in the "Mumsnet guide to Pregnancy" and "Pregnancy for Modern Girls". They were both pretty clear about the NCT courses, but I imagine it varies a lot by area :) 

Hope that helps and how are you feeling? xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Mirm, I get that too. I try to eat as much fruit and veg as I can and drink lots of hot water.

Sometimes a cup of coffee gets things moving.

I haven't tried this but there are things you can buy OTC. Ask the pharmacist what's safe in pregnancy.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Mirm - I have had severe consitpation basically from day 1 of this pregnancy. I have tried things like eating more fruti and veg and I am drinking alot. Normally a cup of coffee in the morning would do it but not now. I have ended up getting Lactulose which I got from Boots. It's safe in pregnancy and helps have a clear out when it gets too much ;)

I have actually been feeling slightly better the past couple of days in terms of the ill feeling. Not 100% but better than usual. 

Only 2 sleeps til scan! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! 2 sleeps! 

I'm finding that it's getting more difficult to go to the loo lately. I hope it doesn't get too bad though lol 

Still no actual sickness for me, just a constant queasy feeling. I find that it's worse in the morning and late evening!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Smile :) I would actually probably describe my feeling as queasy/ill rather than actual nausea. I just sometimes call it nausea as that's the 'norm' ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Ah I see what you mean :thumbup:

did you watch one born every minute last night? x


----------



## Poshie

No, but I did watch last week's last night! I'm running a week behind ;)


----------



## mirm

Poshie: Lactulose, noted. Right, off to Boots I go. Thanks! You must be so excited about the scan by the way! :D

Hope everyone has a good day! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ah poshie - you'll love last nights one. I was sobbing for ages even after it had finished! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yes mirm, just ask for Lactulose. I was prescribed it in my last pregnancy. It definitely helps. Yes, nervous and excited about scan, not long to wait!


----------



## Shadowcat

I wonder if they carry that here? I could definitely use some help in that department as well. :thumbup:

Poshie, I bet you're excited for you scan! Mine is on Tuesday...five sleeps for me. Time is draaaaging.

I was finally able to go out last night and get a belly band, so I'm wearing actual pants today. :happydance: It's kind of nice after wearing sweatpants for the last two weeks. It has a tendency to ride up, but it does keep my pants up even though they're unbuttoned and unzipped. I'm going to give it a shot with jeans tomorrow night. I was invited to go to dinner with friends. Cross your fingers for me that I can make it through without being sick - it's a sushi place. :sick: I figure I'll be ok with noodles or rice, but if I have to jump up from the table, I'll have no choice but to tell them why.


----------



## tinytabby

Hey everyone.

I might try some lactulose too. Might get things a bit more regular! I've been getting gas for the first time in my life.

Dunno if you saw my thread in 1st Tri but I'm having an awful time with the health service. Turns out they lost my referral so now they have to do a new one. And my first MW and scan appointment might not be till 15 weeks! The whole thing is very upsetting. 

I'm definitely considering getting a private scan now, although I don't know whether to get a basic one in a week or two or a NT one at 12 weeks. They won't offer me an NT on the NHS so I have to decide if I want one.

It's very upsetting because if I leave it no one will examine me or tell me if my pregnancy is viable until I'm almost 4 months!

Is this the effect of the cuts? If so its appalling.

Anyway I was all upset about that and then I left work early because I was feeling so terrible and when my OH got home we had a wee fight. He told me I was being a bit 'whiny' so I went into hysterics! So then he was sorry.

I feel bad because he has been so lovely to me until now. However I'm finding trying to be normal and performing at work while feeling so bad really hard.

Most days I'm coming home and pretty much going to bed. 

I know you're all going through similar, it's good to be able to share.

I'm hating this so much. I just want a bit of peace of mind but everything seems all up in the air. NHS and hormones are not a good mix!

Sorry, rant over.

I hope you enjoy your meal, Shadowcat. I went to a sushi place and had katsu curry and it went down fine. ;-)


----------



## Poshie

Oh tinytabby, I do feel for you. The nhs thing is bad, I would be very upset about having to wait so long, that isn't right. Is there anyway you can complain? Would nhs direct give you advice on how to maybe? If I were you, I'd go for a private scan whatever happens. :hugs:

As for how you are feeling generally, you sound alot like me. Last night I was niggly and apparently being miserable (prob am a bit). I'm finding things very tough juggling work, housework, a toddler and feeling crap.....worries me how I'll cope with two but hey.

Shadow, I have been wearing bump bands for 2 weeks, I love them. Means I can wear 'normal' clothes! have a lovely meal, I'm sure you'll be fine ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie- hugs and similar tales of woe are very reassuring.

I'm so looking forward to getting past this first scan/12 week milestone!

Hope everyone is ok today otherwise xxx


----------



## juicyjen

hey tabby, cant believe they have lost your notes and cant get a scan! that is terrible! cant you complain to the main GP at your practice? i bloody would! hope they get you sorted!


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Jen, I will certainly be making a bit of a fuss. I might find some people to write stern letters to. But all I want them to do is set me up with an appointment at around 12 weeks! Why does that sound like such a big ask?

In other news, I was puking between 4.30 am and 6.30 am. So I've thought sod it and taken the day off sick. 

Happy Friday everyone! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Shadowcat

Ladies, I need your help and advice.

Last night I started having pain. It doesn't feel like cramps, it feels like muscle pain, but it's really low down, like in the very front of my pelvis, and in the groin/inner thigh area. No sign of any spotting, and my back feels fine. Should I be worried? Call the Dr.? Or is this normal? I don't remember this happening before, so I'm a bit freaked out...


----------



## tinytabby

Oh Shadowcat, that sounds scary.

If its not really cramp and there's no blood, it's probably nothing too bad. Can you phone your midwife or dr for reassurance?

Hope it's ok xx


----------



## jenniepenny

hi all! (((waves)))

i'm new here. a friend recommended it. i'm 5+5 weeks and reading the thread on here is really upsetting for those who miscarry. it's making me worry a little too much now.

do you find the board helps or makes you panic more?

i don't really have any symptoms which is a concern. my midwife appt is on the 16th feb and so if my dating scan is around 12 weeks then i have another 6ish to go.

is anyone else due on 24th sept or that week?

Jennie


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Jennie, congratulations on your bfp!

It's best to try not to worry too much - altho thats easier said than done! Especially if you have experience of mc as that can make you extra nervous. The best thing is to think positive and focus on those appointment dates.

I've found the board really helpful. Lots of it isn't doom and gloom, some of it is very funny and there are a lot of lovely peeps around.

Welcome!


----------



## juicyjen

shadowcat- i was just about to ask a similar question, i have been having sharp, stabbing pains on my left hand side for about the last hour on and off, is this like your pain? its so scary isnt it? im sure that it is probably all fine and we are experiencing text book symptoms! im really finding pregnancy a stressful time!! :help: seeing my midwife for the first time monday though, im going to bombard her with all my worries!!!


----------



## Marie000

jenniepenny said:


> hi all! (((waves)))
> 
> i'm new here. a friend recommended it. i'm 5+5 weeks and reading the thread on here is really upsetting for those who miscarry. it's making me worry a little too much now.
> 
> do you find the board helps or makes you panic more?
> 
> i don't really have any symptoms which is a concern. my midwife appt is on the 16th feb and so if my dating scan is around 12 weeks then i have another 6ish to go.
> 
> is anyone else due on 24th sept or that week?
> 
> Jennie

Welcome to the forum!

I'm due just one day before you. It is my first pregnancy, and I can't believe how nervous I am. I will not see my midwife until week 10-12 and I'm so stressed out about it. I wish I could see someone sooner.

Don't worry too much about the miscarriage thing. I know it's easier said than done, but don't forget that women who have had miscarriages are more likely to seek support from forums like this, so that might be why there seems to be a lot around here. 

Best of luck! And if you want to talk with someone with almost the same due date, you can always send me a private message too. 

Marie


----------



## Shadowcat

Well, it turns out that I have a UTI again. I guess that's better than the alternative!

Jen, I'd say that my pain is more a dull aching. I wonder if yours could be from stretching/growing? Hope all is well.


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies!

It's the weekend again! Wonderful!

Been off work the last 2 days. Got a dose of man flu from DH!

On the plus side, ms has been taking a backstep so had a wee breather from that. 

How is everyone feeling? 

Milly xx


----------



## juicyjen

shadowcat- glad its a UTI and nothing more serious, hope your feeling better soon! well, my pain went away and havent had it since so dont think its anything to worry about! also, threw up this morning for the 2nd time ever- cant believe how reassuring i find spewing!! :haha:

enjoy the weekend everyone! x


----------



## Shadowcat

Milly, hope you feel better! Being sick when you can't take anything really stinks.

Jen, glad you're feeling better.

HOw's everyone else? 

We're telling our kids about the pregnancy today. I'm nervous. We'll be telling my family tomorrow as well. It'll be such a relief to have it out in the open!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya. I had a wee bleed this morning. I'm waiting to see what happens next before I do anything.


----------



## NicMar

tiny tabby - hope everything's okay!! I also had a tiny bleed this morning, right after putting in my (vaginal) progesterone suppository. Sorry if tmi, but I had wiped right before that, saw nothing, then put it in (and noticed it was hard to get in...it hurt kind of like when you put a tampon in at a wrong angle) and the applicator had some fresh blood on it. I completely freaked out! I was having some light pink spotting for a few hours but it's pretty much subsided. I called the dr emergency line, but he said that I probably scratched/irritated my cervix (bc it gets very sensitive during pregnancy) or maybe had a little cyst that popped. They don't want me to come in for a scan and said don't go to the er unless it gets worse or there are cramps.

But now I can't stop panicking...this is so not fun....it's just constant worry! :nope:


----------



## Shadowcat

Tinytabby and NicMar, I hope that everything is ok. Thinking of you!!


----------



## mirm

Shadowcat - glad your pains have been (sort of resolved). Hope you are feeling better and how exciting telling the family!! :)

Jen -I've been having very strong period-like pains too, on and off for about a week now. They've been waking me in the night sometimes - unbelievably painful, no blood though. I saw my GP and she said it's perfectly normal, as long as it's in the centre of the pelvis and not the sides, and no spotting of course. I'm taking paracetamol to deal with them when I have to now. 

Tiny tabby and NicMar - hope you are both ok. Thoughts and prayers xx

How's everyone else? 

I've still had no MS (long may that last!!) and the lactulose seems to be working, albeit slowly :) No other news to report really, everything seems to be ok! Oh - except the ridiculous weight gain, seriously I did not expect to have gained this much this quickly. I'm sure a lot of it is cake (oops!!) but still!!! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## tinytabby

Morning everyone.

I've not had any more blood since yesterday lunchtime so things are looking positive. I had a bit of blood 4 weeks ago when AF should have been, altho not as much, so perhaps I'm one of those people who has a 'period' when I'm pregnant?

I'm going to hound the EPU tomorrow to get an appointment though. I need to know everything is ok.

NicMar and Shadowcat, hope you're both feeling better.

Hope everyone else is OK.

xx


----------



## juicyjen

hi everyone! hope you are all well and had a good weekend. :flower:
im off to my 1st midwife appointment later this morning, going to make sure i ask all my niggly questions and hopefully get another scan booked!


----------



## Poshie

Morning all.

Sorry to hear about the bleed TT....hope you manage to get an EPAU appt today to put your mind at rest. I know there are quite a few ladies who bleed in one way or another and have healthy pregnancies, so you should be fine. Must be a worry though, good luck :hugs:

Good luck with your mw appt Jen, I have mine tomorow morning actually :D

I had my first scan on Saturday :) I have a healthy pud measuing bang on my dates and all looking good. Heartbeat, limb buds and movement detected! The lady also commented that my bowel was 'going 19 to the dozen but not getting very far'! :D Had a bit of an unexpected discovery though.....looks like this pregnancy started out as twins, but one didn't develop past 5 weeks. :shock:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah glad you had such a nice scan :) Sorry to hear about the second baby though :hugs: must be a bit strange for you! xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Poshie, good news about the healthy bean. Sorry about the other one. 

Good luck for your MW appointments ladies xx


----------



## mirm

Hi Poshie, glad that little one is looking good and all is as it should be :) 
How are you feeling re the news about the second twin? Hope you are ok x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks ladies. I feel pretty ok thanks. I was a big shock to be told of a second sac. Yes it is sad, but I know these things happen and happen for a reason. Most important thing is we have a healthy bean growing away in there. x


----------



## Shadowcat

Aww, Poshie - congrats on a healthy bean! Sorry about the other one, but it sounds like you have a very healthy attitude about it. Did you get pics? My appointment is tomorrow morning (afternoon for you all) and I'm wondering if they'll give me pics - I really want them!

Well, the kids were told on Saturday and are VERY excited. We did explain to them that IF the bean continues to grow, we'll have a baby in September - but that there's always a chance that something could happen. I think they understand that but are still really happy and they keep saying "we REALLY want a girl" - I hope that they're not too disappointed if we have a boy. :thumbup: My family is very happy too. It's great to have it out in the open and to be able to talk about it freely. What a relief!


----------



## tinytabby

Just spoke to a midwife from the epu. She was so nice.

I'm going in tomorrow to get things checked out. Fingers crossed everything is ok!


----------



## NicMar

Hi all! I took off work today to try to get an appointment and saw the np this afternoon. She checked me and said everything looked good! I was nervous about having another sonogram since I've had several internal ones so far, but she assured me it was fine and the best way to check on the baby. Heart was beating away and measurements are good! So relieved!! 

TT - I am sure everything will be fine...even though it's scary there can be so many reasons for a little bleeding. She found a small polyp on my cervix and said that could have even caused my spotting. GL tomorrow!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone.

Hey NicMar, glad its all going well. I am imagining how reassuring it must be to see the bean on the ultrasound. 

The more time that passes since Saturday and the more of you lovely ladies reassure me the more I believe it will be fine and I'll see my own little bean tomorrow.


----------



## Poshie

Morning stars :)

TT - best of luck today, what time is your appt?

NicMar, glad your scan went well and you are reassured.

I am off to my first midwife appt in 15 minutes. Just need to wee in the pot before I go ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Tinytabby and Poshie, how did your appointments go?


Mine is in an hour and I am SO nervous!!!! I'm also really annoyed that I asked for the morning off (I'm a nanny) but the parents couldn't swing it, so I have to go to my first appointment with the 6 month old. :dohh: I can only imagine what people will be thinking, haha.


----------



## Poshie

Hello Shadowcat. :lol: at turning up with a 6 month old to your appt! They will be thinking 'she didn't waste any time!' ;)

My appt turned out not to be a booking in appt! I went armed with my wee sample and prepared for blood tests. It was just a hello good to meet you type meeting with the midwife and we did the paperwork for my NT scan. My full on appt is scheduled for 9 Feb, so next week.


----------



## tinytabby

Hello everyone! 

Thanks for all your good wishes. My baby is fine! I saw the heartbeat and its little arms and legs moving. So amazing. We're so happy.

Not sure what to do next. Next appointment is still 12-15 weeks, so I still need to decide whether to pay for my own NT scan/blood test.

Still, I am over the moon!


----------



## Shadowcat

Tinytabby, that's great news! 

Poshie, that's disappointing...but at least you have next week to look forward to. What's an NT scan?

Well, my appointment went well!!! Little bean is measuring bang on for the date, and the little heart was beating away at 182bpm. :happydance: I have another appt scheduled for February 28th, where they'll listen for the hb externally. I guess now I'll worry about _that_ for the next month.


Everyone else, you're awfully quiet - how are you all doing?


----------



## Poshie

TT, that's great news, what a relief :hugs:

Sounds like you had a reassuring scan too Shadow, excellent news :happydance:

NT = nuchal translucency. In England we are offered either a straight forward dating scan or nt scan and bloods at 12 weeks ish. The NT is a scan where they measure the fluid on baby's neck and combine this with blood results, maternal age etc to give you a risk for downs syndrome.


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat and Poshie - thanks! We are so stoked. Just went out for dinner with some family and it was great.

Shadowcat - glad the scan went well. It's so exciting!


----------



## Smile181c

My symptoms are fading again :shrug: Just wish I could have an early scan to make sure everything is okay! :hissy:


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> My symptoms are fading again :shrug: Just wish I could have an early scan to make sure everything is okay! :hissy:

hi smile, dont worry im sure everything is absolutely fine, :flower: some days my symptoms are worse than others, yesterday pm i felt so awful hubby had to do the tea, washing up and put washing to dry, all i could do was lie still i felt so sick, but this morning i feel almost human! only had a couple of gags and managed a whole bowl of cereal! just take a deep breath and keep calm. whens your first mw appointment? talking to her might help reassure you. :kiss:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not even gagging anymore :shrug:

Don't have an appt with mw's yet - I'm waiting for them to call me back to arrange one. Just sick of waiting now lol The thought of waiting another 4/5 weeks for a scan is killing me! Especially when I don't really 'feel' pregnant anymore - my bloat is going down, my symptoms aren't as strong...I don't like being worried lol x


----------



## juicyjen

congratulations to everyone who has had a scan this week! its so amazing isnt it to see your little one for the first time? after my mw appointment my scan is booked for 27th feb- cant wait! praying my bean has been cooking nicely since my first scan. 
so hows everyone feeling symptom wise this week? some days are worse than others for me at the moment, and evening tea-time ish is when i feel the worst. boobs are still painful, feel bruised more than sore or sensitive?


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> I'm not even gagging anymore :shrug:
> 
> Don't have an appt with mw's yet - I'm waiting for them to call me back to arrange one. Just sick of waiting now lol The thought of waiting another 4/5 weeks for a scan is killing me! Especially when I don't really 'feel' pregnant anymore - my bloat is going down, my symptoms aren't as strong...I don't like being worried lol x

ahh hun, its only natural to be worried, couldnt you ring your surgery and chase up your appointment? or just go see your GP? he might be able to get you an earlier scan if you say how worried you are? try not to panic. the odds are in your favour, we are 8 weeks friday. :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Well I only managed to get hold of them yesterday, so I haven't been waiting a long time for a call back :haha:

I don't think my GP would do anything though, cause I'm worrying for no reason I guess. I've had no bleeding/spotting or pains (other than some cramping) so they'd just say there's no reason to scan me early. It has been suggested to me that I should just ring up EPU and lie, but I couldn't do that - it wouldn't be fair to all the other ladies that go in when there is actually something wrong! x


----------



## Shadowcat

I think it's really normal for symptoms to fluctuate. I feel more sick some days than others, and my boobs aren't sore any more at all now. I'm not as tired anymore either. Now, if only the ms would go away! Spent all morning heaving up nothing as I hadn't eaten anything yet...gross.

Smile, I totally understand your feelings. Does it normally take a long time to hear back from the mw? If it were me, I'd be calling them every other day. It seems like everything is a waiting game now, doesn't it? I spent yesterday feeling relieved, and now I'm already worrying about my next appointment on the 28th.


----------



## Smile181c

I have no idea with the mw shadowcat :shrug: I called them yesterday (after a week of trying to get hold of them) and they said that someone would call me to arrange a home visit - but they didn't specify WHEN they'd call! :dohh:

Yep - waaay too much waiting for my liking! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. It's the waiting that's worst isn't it. That's why I went for an early scan because I had to know all was okay (but this is partly due to previous mc so I'm particularly paranoid). As for symptoms, some days are better than others. Mornings seem to be best for me and my ill feeling worsens during the day, peaking in the afternoon. I haven't had sore boobs at all yet! My main symptoms are constipation and feeling ill. The feeling ill has got a bit better over the past week but hasn't quite gone away. Try not to worry, I know symptoms can come and go :hugs:


----------



## tinytabby

What Poshie said!

I'd really like to have a day off symptoms now, although I remember how freaked out I was the last time I had a symptom free day.

This morning the security guard came to see if I was ok because I was throwing up so violently!


----------



## Poshie

Hello TT :) Ooop that must have been a bit awkward re the security guard! Did this happen outside? What did you say?


----------



## mirm

Hi everyone :)

Just checking in, nothing really to report, except I think MS may have started, it can be a vague feeling of potential sickness rather than actual vomiting, right? For example, I have always been a big coffee drinker but the idea/smell of a cup now turns my stomach. Also I've been getting waves of nausea, as though if I drank a pint of water I'd definitely be sick. Does this sound like ms??? It's just been the last few days and mid-late afternoon time - like now!! 

I hope everyone's doing ok. I'm so happy for those who've had their first MW appts and scans. :) Our mw appt isn't until 14th Feb, and the scan'll be 2-3 weeks afterwards. Ah well, I'm sure it's all fine :)

Oh - nearly forgot - yesterday morning for absolutely no reason I was in floods of tears, utterly uncontrollable, for about an hour and a half. No idea what triggered it, I was aware of how ridiculous it was, it was so strange! Hormones........!!!!! Thanks goodness I work from home! :)

Anyway, take care everyone xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Poshie! No, I was in the ladies but you can hear that from reception. He was outside and was most concerned. I told him I was preggers and he was awfully embarrassed!

Hey Mirm that sounds exactly like the onset of ms. Congrats and condolences!


----------



## NicMar

Glad to hear the scans are going well ladies! Sorry for those of you who have to wait a little longer, but I'm sure all will be fine!

As much as I don't want anyone else to be worried, it does make me feel a little less crazy for all of my worries...hubby thinks I've lost my mind, freaking out about every little thing. This is so wonderful, but so stressful too!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning stars :) Mirm that is exactly describing how I have experienced MS. I have a real problem with water particularly.....I usually love it but now just the thought of drinking it makes me feel ill. I am finding it hard to find drinks that satisfy me, or that I actually want to drink. Carbonated drinks seem best, particularly non alcholic lager!

I think most of us are awaiting scans and appts, let's hope they come around quickly ;)


----------



## Smile181c

If the midwives don't call today, I'm gonna call them and see why they haven't rang me yet! I'm 8 weeks tomorrow :shrug: so they should be calling, right?

I have a problem with water, but I'm forcing myself to drink it - I can't stand the smell!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Smile. Yes, I would chase your mw, you should have heard something by now. I am not having my booking appt til next week so I'll be 10 weeks by then, so quite late really. Waiting for my NT scan appt date to turn up in the post at some point too.


----------



## Smile181c

My area is useless :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

I must admit different areas do seem to provide a different level of service don't they. Hope you manage to get an appt out of them at some point today.


----------



## tinytabby

Have you been promised an 8 week booking in appointment?

We don't get ours till 12-15 weeks.


----------



## juicyjen

i shouldnt have had a booking appointment til 10 weeks in my area, but GP booked me in at 7 due to previous miscarriages, so i should say 10 weeks is the norm. x


----------



## Shadowcat

Wow, I guess I'm lucky here - I thought waiting until 8 weeks was hard! They do appointments every 4 weeks here until 7 months - then every two weeks, then every week in the 9th month. 

I have a cold. So now I have ms, a UTI, a yeast infection from the antibiotics, and a cold that I can't take anything for. Faaaantastic. I hope you all are doing better than I am!! ;)


----------



## mirm

Hiya everyone :)

Smile, have you heard anything yet? Must be so frustrating :(

Shadowcat, you poor thing! :hugs: I think I'd def be taking paracetamol with all that lot going on. Hope you're feeling better soon x

How is everyone else faring? 

Re the booking in appts, round here it's at 8-10 weeks, followed by scan at 12. Mine is at 9 weeks. It's surprisng just how different each area is!

Nearly the weekend now :happydance:

Take care all xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hiya Mirm, I chased them this morning :thumbup:

My appt is actually the 7th Feb! They just didn't tell me :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Smile, that's cool, but annoying.

How you doing Mirm?

I'm the sickest I've ever been today. That day I took off work last week is nothing on this week but I'm in the office! Must be toughening up!

I'm so looking forward to the weekend. Getting my hair cut tomorrow so that should help me feel better. Also thinking about getting some maternity jeans. I've not worn trousers for about a month!

Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## Shadowcat

Wow, Smile, it's a good thing you called them - imagine if you had missed it! :dohh:

Tinytabby, sorry you're feeling sick...but just keep telling yourself that it's a good thing - that's what I've been doing for the last three weeks. :thumbup:

I had a little moment last night - we took my oldest son to his middle school orientation. He'll be 11 on the 14th of this month and will go to the 6th grade next year. It occurred to me that he'll be a senior in high school by the time that this baby goes to school. I started crying in the middle of the presentation. They grow up so fast! :cry: Damn these hormones!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Shadowcat :hugs:

I'd have been fuming if I missed it! As is is, I still have to ring the morning of the appt to find out whether its a home appt or at the clinic! :dohh:

I've had what I think is heartburn this afternoon. Has anyone else had it? I've had like a lump in my chest/bottom of throat, that is a bit painful but more uncomfortable and I keep burping! Could be acid reflux I guess x


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. 

Aww bless your boy shadowcat :hugs:

Tuesday's not long to wait then Smile! You may remember I turned up to a mw appt thinking it was a booking in apps, only to find it wasn't. Mine is next Thursday ;)

Oh no, sorry you're feeling so rough TT. I have actually been feeling a bit better this past week...not 100% but maybe 65% ;) hope yours passes soon x

Good news is I've got a date for my NT scan (+bloods) its Tuesday 28 Feb so I'll be 13 weeks exactly. Can't wait to see Pud again :D


----------



## lljenkins8688

Hi ladies! I just found this BnB page and love it. I got my positive test January 10th with a due date of Sept 15th. I have all the symptoms so far, just no ms (yet). However, my cousin says that since I will be 8 weeks tomorrow if I haven't gotten it yet I probably won't.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi lljenkins! Congratulations! Is this your first?


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, lljenkins! I hope that your cousin is right. I wouldn't wish the ms on anyone!


----------



## tinytabby

Hey everyone!

I just had to post because I'm so excited. I bought some maternity skinny jeans in Gap and they look great. I'm so excited because I've not worn jeans for about a month!

I also had my hair cut and spent ridiculous amounts of money on face creams and Marks and Spencer's food.

Nothing beats a bit of retail therapy!

How is everyone this weekend?


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone, sorry I've not said hi for ages, but I've been reading every day - I've just been poorly all week and rubbish, and waiting for the dating scan on Friday, which was great!! Will try and post pic but it keeps showing up sideways even though it's not that way when I look at it...

I'm an imposter now anyway, they've dated me 30 August... I want Beanie to hang on till September though, for the next school year!

Love the sound of the retail therapy yesterday, I was just looking at my horrifically dry skin and thinking I need to have a pamper session!

Hope everyone is well and not getting stuck in any snow!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Beanie3 - 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shadowcat

Frantastic, what a lovely pic. I think moving ahead in dates is fantastic - I wish that would happen to me! I'd love to NOT be due the first week of school, because it's really going to make things difficult for my other children.

Retail therapy sounds great too. I've been thinking of going out and getting some maternity jeans. It'd be really nice to have some pants that fit!


I'm going to be brave today and not take any meds, just to see if my MS is any better. Wish me luck, ladies.


----------



## mirm

TT, hehe, retail therapy is a great diversion isn't it!! I too picked up some maternity jeans (accidentally really!). I was looking for some skinnies in a slightly larger size - bloat, baby or cake, my waistline is definitely growing lol. Lo and behold, a maternity pair appeared in the dregs of the Zara sale, were the only ones that remotely fitted me AND were 75% off. Win! :D 

Fran congrats on the scan! Hope you're feeling better :)

Shadowcat, good luck with the no meds. How is it going...? xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Fran, nice to hear from you. Glad the scan went well and your pic is lovely.

Shadowcat - good luck without meds. My sickness is definitely changing at the moment. I haven't thrown up today for the first time in ages.

Mirm - good bargain! Mine are from Gap and they seem a bit roomier today than they did in the changing room. They're also a bit on the short side. However, they will look cute in he spring. I might try and get a more rock and roll pair from Topshop!

Everyone - I strongly recoemd going nuts with your credit card. I also spent a stupid amount in Estée Lauder but my skin now feels great!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :)

Lovely scan pic Fran, congratulations! 

Shadowcat, how's it going without the Zofran?

Talking of treating ourselves, it was my birthday on Saturday and DH treated me to a lovely massage at Champneys. He went in and booked it all up for me the day before. So off I went, really looking forward to it. Filled in the paperwork, got called up by the therapist only to be told, "we can't do you because you're less than 3 months pregnant". WHAT???? I explained that my DH had told the lady when he booked how far gone I was and she didn't say anything. Long and short is I didn't get my massage there and was very annoyed. BUT I came home all upset and DH gave me a lovely massage instead ;)

Still feeling a little bit poo but not as bad as 6-7 weeks. Still very consitpated though...last night's dose of Lactulose hasn't produced the goods yet!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi All.

Poshie, that's a shame about your massage. I hope your DH got his money back. Happy Birthday! :flower:

The no meds experiment was a bust. I only made it to ten AM that morning before I threw up, so I guess I'll continue taking the meds for the time being. I feel pretty good as long as I keep taking them.

You all have me convinced - I'm definitely going shopping this week! :thumbup:


----------



## mirm

TT, LOL @ "go nuts with CC"! Never a truer word... :D

Poshie, I'd have been so annoyed at that!! Belated happy birthday though and I hope you had a lovely day otherwise :D 

The thought/smell/sight of lactulose is making me gag at the moment, it works but...I just really cannot face it :sick: 

Shadowcat, I'm sorry to hear the experiment didn't go to plan. Thank goodness for the meds though!! The MS some of you are describing sounds horrendous :hugs:

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Poshie

Yes, I know what you mean about the Lactulose - it is like eating liquid sugar and the thought makes me feel ill :sick:


----------



## tinytabby

Aaaaaaaargh!!!! Still no appointment for booking in. I'm now being told I won't hear when it is until I am 12 weeks!!!

I am in the worst form of rage about this. I don't know what's the right process, who I should ask questions to, what the heck is going on.

I'm so frustrated! I just want some information!


----------



## tinytabby

I've just gone and booked a private NT scan. I'm not confident I'll get seen on the NHS for at least another month and I really want to be able to tell people I'm pregnant and just get on with my life. So a private scan seemed like the best option.

I've decided to get the NT test as well, for extra peace of mind. It's obviously not offered to me on the NHS so hey, I guess it is worth the money. Knowing the risks at 12 weeks will be better than finding out later on that there is a problem.

I'll be 11+2 when I get the scan next Thursday... Eek!


----------



## Poshie

Hi TT. Sorry to hear about your lack of nhs service. Still, at least you will get to see bubs next week! :happydance: I am lucky to be getting my NT scan on the nhs, but it does seem to vary so much around the UK. Like you, I'd rather know sooner rather than later if there is any issue.


----------



## mirm

TT, I'm really glad you've got a light at the end of the tunnel :) How exciting, eek indeed :D

How's everyone else today? :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Nothing new here, except I've decided that I'm definitely going shopping today. I'm already really tired of wearing unbuttoned, unzipped, belly banded pants!


----------



## juicyjen

hi ladies! how are you all? seems a lot of you are having scans soon or have already had them- how fast have the last few weeks gone?? will soon be 2nd tri!! :happydance: my scan isnt until 2 weeks monday, still a long wait. :wacko:
not much to report really, m/s has been bad last few days, being sick every day now where as before was maybe only once a week. All good signs though! ALSO! my good friend at work(who knows about my pregnancy) commented today that she could see a little bump!! was sooo happy to be told i look over weight!!! :haha:

hope you are all well. :kiss:


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Ladies,

I've been reading this thread since pretty much the beginning and finally feel ready to join!

I got my BFP on 11th January at 4w2d giving me a due date of 17th September. This is my first pregnancy and so far I'm finding it ok! I've not had any MS, and my only symptoms are tiredness and food aversions. Had to go to the EPAU at 6w3d because of bleeding, a vaginal scan showed I was 6w1d with a measurement of 4.5mm with a heartbeat but they couldn't find a reason for the bleeding, which has since stopped.

I've been finding it interesting that most of you get to see a midwife (or are having problems getting hold of one) and other such things this early, as where I live I don't get anything until my 12 week scan. I will have my booking appointment with the midwife right after. I had to ring up to book my scan last week which is booked for the 2nd March at 8.30am (when I'll be 11w4d) and have been warned that I can expect to be there 3 hours!! Apart from my EPAU visit I won't have seen or spoken to anyone between reporting pregnancy to my GP at 4w3d and my scan, I've been using these forums to answer all my questions.

Sorry for the essay I guess it's what I get for not joining in earlier.


----------



## mirm

Shadowcat, lol, omg you deserve a treat!! Enjoy the shops :D

JuicyJen, scan in two weeks - exciting! Glad you are well :)

Cookies - hello and welcome :D It continues to surprise me how different things are in diff parts of the country. I had no idea...!

My major achievement of the day was to give a talk to 120 largely disinterested students (and hold their attention throughout!) while feeling utterly nauseous with MS. I don't know quite how I did it but I did. Thank goodness it was only nausea and not actual vomiting LOL :sick: 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## juicyjen

loves_cookies said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been reading this thread since pretty much the beginning and finally feel ready to join!
> 
> I got my BFP on 11th January at 4w2d giving me a due date of 17th September. This is my first pregnancy and so far I'm finding it ok! I've not had any MS, and my only symptoms are tiredness and food aversions. Had to go to the EPAU at 6w3d because of bleeding, a vaginal scan showed I was 6w1d with a measurement of 4.5mm with a heartbeat but they couldn't find a reason for the bleeding, which has since stopped.
> 
> I've been finding it interesting that most of you get to see a midwife (or are having problems getting hold of one) and other such things this early, as where I live I don't get anything until my 12 week scan. I will have my booking appointment with the midwife right after. I had to ring up to book my scan last week which is booked for the 2nd March at 8.30am (when I'll be 11w4d) and have been warned that I can expect to be there 3 hours!! Apart from my EPAU visit I won't have seen or spoken to anyone between reporting pregnancy to my GP at 4w3d and my scan, I've been using these forums to answer all my questions.
> 
> Sorry for the essay I guess it's what I get for not joining in earlier.

hi cookies!
im feeling nervous now!! i had my scan at 6 wks exactly and only measured 2.5 mm!! argh!! why was mine so much smaller than yours?? :wacko:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Cookies! We get the combined first appointment here too, but it's as late as 15 weeks. I'm looking forward to getting mine so I can stop moaning and move on! The latest is that I will hear when it is sometime in 10 days - 2 weeks.

Aaanyway. I had a pretty good day today. I'm still getting bad sickness but the tiredness is wearing off and I'm feeling more like myself. Had a really good day at work today. 
 
Hope everyone is all right. xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Cookies, and welcome! 


So, I just had to hop back on here tonight and post this, because this is the ONLY place where I'd dare tell anyone....

I was making dinner tonight, when out of nowhere a wave of ms hit me. I ended up throwing up what was left of my lunch in the kitchen sink, and the vomiting made me _wet my pants_. :dohh: Good thing I was at home and by myself! How embarrassing!!! 

This ms has taken a weird turn. I no longer feel constant nausea (yay meds) but every day, a couple of times a day, I'll just feel like vomiting out of nowhere and then I'll feel totally find afterward. Tonight after that happened I went on almost immediately to eat dinner as if nothing had ever happened (after changing my clothes, of course, haha). Weird!


----------



## loves_cookies

juicyjen said:


> hi cookies!
> im feeling nervous now!! i had my scan at 6 wks exactly and only measured 2.5 mm!! argh!! why was mine so much smaller than yours?? :wacko:

Everything grows so quickly at this stage that I would imagine that a day or two would make a big difference to the measurements.


----------



## Smile181c

In the early stages a baby can grow like 1mm a day so I wouldn't worry Jen :flower:

Had my booking in appt yesterday, midwife was lovely :) She couldn't do my bloods as it was too late in the day, so I have to go to the practice nurse to get them done in the next week!

Had my exam at college last night - I think I scraped a pass - wish me luck!!

On the symptom front, boobs are still mega sore (and getting heavy!), feeling nauseaus in the morning, but STILL haven't actually been sick. Not as tired any more, but starting to get some headaches and dizzyness - anyone else had this? xx


----------



## juicyjen

hi smile! glad u got your apt at last! it makes it seem more real doesn't it? best of luck with your exam results! :flower: 
did you get a date for your scan? mine is 2 weeks monday, feels like forever away! i bet your feeling happier now your symptoms are back! my boobs aren't quite as sore now, only really when taking my bra off or walking down a hill/slope for some reason!! they have def grown though! i havent had any headaches or dizziness, just m/s that seems different everyday!! :wacko:

cant wait for 2nd tri now!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Jen :)

Yep my scan is on 6th March so 4 weeks yesterday! Wish I only had 2 weeks to wait :haha:

Yeah my boobs are more sore when I take my bra off at night or if they get nudged/jiggled in the day lol Sometimes I do feel them throbbing though which is a bit weird!

Me either - so over 1st tri! :haha: So is first tri officially over at 12 weeks? cause on here the second tri boards start at 14 weeks?? :wacko:


----------



## juicyjen

ooh! thats still not that long to wait is it? so exciting! ummm, i always thought week 13 was when it started??


----------



## Smile181c

Not a clue - the NHS reckon 14 weeks as well! :dohh:


----------



## juicyjen

haha! we have got longer to wait than we thought then! another 5 weeks!!:dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

:sulk:


:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) 

Loving the vomit wee story shadow!! :lol: pregnancy is so elegant isn't it ;)

So I have moments of feeling eurghhh but not been sick since 7 weeks. Still constipated but manage to go prob every 3 days. Tummy is expanding by the day, it's tough to hide now. 

I will be moving to 2nd tri at 13 weeks :)

So who is having an nt scan (and bloods) and who has opted for just a dating scan? I have my nt combined test on 28 Feb, so I'll be 13 weeks.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm gonna have the screening done but my midwife said they'll just do it at my 12 week scan.

I'm another that's finding it hard to go to the loo. I managed to go (with some difficulty) today after about 3 days of nothing, and then when I wiped there was some blood but it was definitely from the back and not the front so I'm not worried x


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies! 
How are you all?
Not been on for a wee while - work has been mental! 
First scan app this avo. Scared a little and nervous! 
Hubby couldn't sleep last night, he's just so excited! ha ha! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck milly!


----------



## Shadowcat

Good luck Milly! Let us know how it went!

I always thought that second tri "officially" started at week 13. It doesn't make sense - the first two months are 4 weeks and then the third one is six? :wacko: 

All embarrassing stories aside, I feel good today - I'm wearing pants that fit! There's a consignment store near my house that sells maternity clothes, and I got a pair of pants, a pair of jeans, and a maternity t-shirt and blouse - all for $18!! Three more days until we tell DH's family, and then we can tell everyone....it can't get here fast enough, because I'm really not going to be able to hide it much longer.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

Hope your scan went well Millybum - let us know how you got on.

Shadowcat, sounds like you got some serious bargains!

My MS is worse than ever! I'm dry heaving all day, puking at least twice in the morning... Ugh! The puking's ok, I can handle that but the heaves come out of nowhere and are so awkward. Today we had a big client meeting 2 hours drive away and being in the car (as a passenger) for 4 hours today was hellish! At least my tummy behaved itself in the meeting.

Luckily I've not peed whilst puking, but I've done some spectacular, um, farts. OH says it always sounds like I've been possessed by the devil. I guess I have been possessed in a way, but by a lovely tiny baby.

I've also had a bit of blood - brown - the day before yesterday and then again today. I'm not too worried, since I saw the hb last week, but I'll be glad to get to next Thursday's private NT scan and see Sugarlump (for this is how we've taken to referring to the bean) again. 

Still no news of my booking in, but that's not a surprise!!! I'm 'only' 10 weeks!!!

Hope everyone's ok! xx


----------



## Shadowcat

I need to stop saying "I'm feeling good" - EVERYTIME I say that, I end up feeling like death that same day. UUUUGGHHH. Thinking of calling the Dr. tomorrow morning and asking them to up my zofran dosage.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ill people :) I'm having a bad morning for feeling shite too actually. My MS is off and on now but when it's on it's horrid. 

I have my midwife booking in appointment today. She is coming to my home for this appt. I will give you the low down later ;)

Hope your appt went well milly, looking forward to your update. :)


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck today hun :hugs:


----------



## Shadowcat

Woohoo, Poshie! How exciting. Let us know how it goes.

How did other peoples' appointments go?

I just got off the phone with my Dr.'s office - they're going to talk to my Dr. about upping my meds dosage. I really hope they do. When is this garbage supposed to end, anyway? Most people say they feel better around 12 weeks - two more weeks of this sounds like a looong time.

Hoping that we all feel much better today!


----------



## Poshie

Afternoon ladies :)

So had my mw appt. She's a nice lady (just a bit younger than me I'd say) called Laura. Went through lots of paperwork (pregnancy notes) asking about medical history etc. I got a Bounty pack (so fun reading later). Then came the bloods (I'm crap at these, always have been). Unfortunately, it took a long time to fill up the required 4 test tubes so I started off fine, but as time went on, started to feel faint. Managed to hang on in there though til it was done ;) I even have an appt booked for my 20 week anomoly scan = 19 April (I'll be 20+2) :D

I too am waiting for second tri and the 'feeling good' part of pregnancy ;)


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! how was the scan milly? have we got a pic?? x x


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Poshie, glad the MW appt went well. I'm not keen on blood tests either. Glad you got through it unscathed!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone, happy weekend!

Did anyone hear how Milly's scan went? Hope she's ok.

Not much to report here. I'm still sick sick sick. It's annoying as I've got more energy than I did but I'm still flipping around feeling sorry for myself.

I have discovered the joy of prunes though! My constipation got really bad this week. I bought freshly squeezed prune juice and it worked a treat. I'll drink it every day from now on!

Hope everyone's ok. xx


----------



## juicyjen

hi tabby! i was wondering how milly had got on also.

your not alone in feeling sick! mine varies loads, even during one day, i can be feeling fine in the morning then by tea time dry heaving! suppose this is normal though? actually vomited this morning for the first time since tuesday. i want relief from it, but also find it reassuring that everything must be ok? havent suffered constipation though- poor you, its the worst isnt it!
think im going to have a tough couple of weeks now as im approaching the stage of my 2 m/cs. :( (1st at 10 wks, 2nd at 9+4) trying to stay positive, but will be so relieved when (and if) i pass these stages. 

hope your all enjoying the weekend. x x x


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies!! 

Sorry for late posting. I've been on a whirlwind journey since wednesday at the scan.

Baby was wriggling around and kicking it's feet, and we heard the heartbeat.
It was fabulous to see. It hadn't really sunk in until then that I was pregnant, other than the ms!! ha ha! 
Due date according to doctor is 28th Aug! Little early, but he'll know better than me!! 

I told my parents and they are delighted! Couldn't help but have a wee cry afterwards, just felt emotional as they were so happy with the news! 

Drove to Aberdeen to see my sister and tell her the news. She was very happy too.

Told work on Thursday. It was well received there and everyone has been lovely! 

Everyone has been very shocked at our news, as we've never made any noise about wanting to be parents. The time just felt right, and here we are.

Hubby is so very excited and I love that he's attempting to help me with everything in the house, including the cleaning!! 

I am keeping well. Slight nausea again this week, but nothing compared to the previous weeks! 

Hope you are all well. I've attached a wee piccy! 

Milly xxx
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh jen, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for the next two weeks. Hopefully you'll be just fine this time. Feeling sick is good, yes? :hugs:

tinytabby, maybe I'll try the prune juice thing too. How does that taste?


Today is an exciting day - we're FINALLY telling DH's family! We'll be seeing them for an early dinner for my son's birthday, so we plan to tell them then. After today both families will know, and then when we're comfortable we can tell everyone else (thinking of waiting another week or so for that).

ETA: Milly, we posted at the same time, so I just saw yours - CONGRATS! How wonderful, and what a great scan pic. :)


----------



## juicyjen

millybum said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Sorry for late posting. I've been on a whirlwind journey since wednesday at the scan.
> 
> Baby was wriggling around and kicking it's feet, and we heard the heartbeat.
> It was fabulous to see. It hadn't really sunk in until then that I was pregnant, other than the ms!! ha ha!
> Due date according to doctor is 28th Aug! Little early, but he'll know better than me!!
> 
> I told my parents and they are delighted! Couldn't help but have a wee cry afterwards, just felt emotional as they were so happy with the news!
> 
> Drove to Aberdeen to see my sister and tell her the news. She was very happy too.
> 
> Told work on Thursday. It was well received there and everyone has been lovely!
> 
> Everyone has been very shocked at our news, as we've never made any noise about wanting to be parents. The time just felt right, and here we are.
> 
> Hubby is so very excited and I love that he's attempting to help me with everything in the house, including the cleaning!!
> 
> I am keeping well. Slight nausea again this week, but nothing compared to the previous weeks!
> 
> Hope you are all well. I've attached a wee piccy!
> 
> Milly xxx


lovely pic milly! x x x


----------



## juicyjen

thanx shadow! enjoy telling the family your happy news! x x x


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Milly, that's great news. Lovely picture too.

Shadowcat, it tastes like you'd expect. It's quite thick. A bit like molasses. I just thought I'd try natural before I went for the lactulose (altho I've got a giant bottle of that just in case!)

I'm beating myself up this afternoon. Was full of plans to tidy up but when I got up I felt so sick and tired that I just took myself off back to bed. I'm getting seriously fed up of feeling rubbish and not having any energy at the weekend.


----------



## Poshie

Evening ladies :)

Great news on your scan milly and a lovely response from your family upon hearing the news ;)

TT- I have tried prune juice when i was pg with my son, but really couldn't get on with it :sick: How much do you drink? 

Jen, I can understand you getting nervous at those critical times :hugs: illness varies from day to day too and often within the same day. I have to say though that feeling this way gives me confidence that baby will be ok.


----------



## mirm

Hi all, 

How exciting seeing scans and hearing about appts! Glad that people are starting to feel a bit better *fingers crossed*

Tinytabby, I read your post and laughed - I'm exactly the same, weekends at the moment are for resting and very little else! Saturday was heavenly, read the papers and pregnancy books and dozed all day on the sofa. :cloud9: I keep telling myself I won't be able to do this in a year's time so I should take advantage of it now LOL

My midwife booking in appt is tomorrow. I know it'll be quite admin-y but we're still excited, makes it feel more "real" :D

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Everyone. How's your day going?


I am SO sick. Have been all weekend. I was under the impression that this ms was supposed to be getting BETTER, not worse!! Especially since I'm taking double the dose of meds now!

I'm starting to get concerned that I'm not going to be getting enough food in for the baby. I know that the placenta kicks in soon, and I'm lucky if I'm able to keep down my breakfast for the whole day - I generally throw up anything that I eat after about ten am. :sick: I've lost 9 lbs now! I'm in unfamiliar territory here since I never had it this bad with my other children.

What do you all think?


----------



## mirm

Shadowcat...:hugs: omg, you poor thing, I didn't realise it had got worse and was still so bad... Can you go back to your Dr and explain just how bad it is? I'd be worried too, my gosh. Bless you, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat, I fully sympathise. I couldn't keep much food down all weekend. I'm definitely worse :-(. I'm not really keen on taking medication but I've been thinking about it, and if I'd lost 9 pounds I'd definitely be looking for help from my doctor.

Poshie, I don't mind the prune juice, it's not really a nice drink, but it's ok in small glasses!

I had a red, clotty bleed on Saturday. It was really short, and I've not been any less sick do I'm not too worried. I think I'm just a bleeder! Going back into the epu to get checked out tomorrow though. Fingers crossed all is well. I think I'll put my NT scan back a week if all's well, space the scans out a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Really can't wait to get past this first trimester!!


----------



## tinytabby

Ps good luck with the MW appointment, Mirm. We expect a full report!


----------



## juicyjen

hi shadow, so sorry to hear your feeling so ill. i was in tears sunday after only being sick twice, so cant imagine how you must be feeling. :hugs:
tabby, hope everything has settled down now re your bleed. you are being so brave!! good luck tomorrow at EPU :flower:
poshie thanks for helping reassure me! im just taking it a day at a time and cant wait til im in week 11 when i will feel "safer!"


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Jen. I dunno if I'm being brave, I'm just trying to think positive.


----------



## Shadowcat

Tinytabby, please let us know how it goes! Hope everything is ok.


----------



## tinytabby

Just got back from my scan and everything is fine!

There was a small pocket of blood where the placenta is attaching itself to the uterus wall. This is fine. They said I might have a bit more bleeding or it would just be reabsorbed.

Baby was so lively they couldn't get a decent shot... He/she is all arms and legs. They also measured him/her bigger than before - 4 days ahead of the LMP due date so now it's the 1st of September. That will be all the chips I've been eating!

Hope this helps to reassure others that red blood and clots isn't always the end of the world. I wish I had actually gone to sleep last night instead of worrying so much.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Poshie

Hey, great news TT :happydance: So glad the scan went well and bean is doing great :D x


----------



## Shadowcat

That's fantastic news, Tinytabby! So glad to hear it. :)


Happy Valentine's Day everyone. :flower: Today is my oldest son's 11th birthday as well. We're going out to dinner this evening - hope I can find something tolerable to eat!


How is everyone today?


----------



## Poshie

Hi Shadow. I'm usual, feeling pretty ill but not sick. Really hoping this goes very soon. I'm sure you have had enough too, I know you've got it bad! Looking forward to getting home tonight after a late finish yesterday. 11 weeks today so 2 weeks til my NT scan :D


----------



## mummyat18

Hi, Im new to the website but Im due the 18th of September :) Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi and welcome. :) Is your avatar an actual pic of you? If so (and I hope I'm not making you uncomfortable by saying so) then my goodness, you are beautiful!


----------



## mummyat18

Shadowcat said:


> Hi and welcome. :) Is your avatar an actual pic of you? If so (and I hope I'm not making you uncomfortable by saying so) then my goodness, you are beautiful!

Haha yes it is an actual picture of me and Thank you so much :) Its really nice to hear that when being pregnant sometimes feels like your not that good looking :/ 
When are you due in september? :) Im due Sept. 18


----------



## juicyjen

hi mummy and welcome! :hi:
tabby, thats such good news about your scan! really pleased for you! 
hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday. :flower:
is anyone experiencing lower back pain? its not like period pains or anything like that so im not worried, but it is so uncomfortable and sore, difficult to find a position to sleep at night! :nope:


----------



## mirm

Hi everyone :)

Welcome, mummyat18! :D

Tinytabby, so pleased to hear everything was fine :) Yay! 

Jen, I had that last week! So frustrating not being to get comfortable :( Fx it goes back to normal soon. 

Shadowcat, I hope you were able to enjoy the meal! How is it going with the new dosage? 

So, I had my booking in appt with the midwife yesterday. We were really looking forward to it but omg it's admin, pure admin lol. We were amazed at the qs they ask, including a whole form about domestic violence?! We both had to sign to say we had never been a perpetrator or victim of DV - wasn't expecting that at all!! She was quite excited by the fact that I have diabetes types 1 and 2 in my family though and I'll have to go for a sugar tolerance test during the pregnancy. She didn't take any samples, apprently that happens at my next appt at the hospital and they'll do the 12 week scan at the same time. I'm waiting on a letter to confirm when that'll be. All in, a disappointing 50 minutes....lol. 

I hope everyone's having a good Wednesday :D xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Mirm, sounds useful, if not very exciting - it's good to know what to expect as well. I still haven't heard when my booking in appointment is. At the hospital yesterday they said my notes were at an entirely different hospital on the other side of the city, so that was a bit alarming.

How's everyone today? 

I am still so sick. I've thrown up twice this morning already. I have bought Sea Bands and I don't think they do anything really, except make me feel a bit more energetic. The people at the hospital said I could ask for medication but they discouraged it as they said there's lots of side effects (including constipation, which is already bad enough), don't take unnecessary drugs during pregnancy and besides sickness should be over within a month or so. 

A month more of this and I will be certifiable! 

I think I will give it a week and then decide what to do. I took Monday off work and then worked from home yesterday afternoon and today. However, my work doesn't really feel comfortable with this and the pressure is on either to just come in to the office or get myself signed off. Huh. If they want me there retching away loudly all day, that's what they can have.

However, I am just totally chuffed that baby is doing so well, even if it is trying to kill me in the process. I've moved my NT scan back a week so that I'll see him/her a bit bigger next time, so that's next Thursday. Hopefully he/she will keep still long enough for the sonographer to get all the measurements done right.


----------



## Shadowcat

Mirm, sorry that your visit was a disappointment. At least your next one will be exciting. :)

The new dosage isn't helping. I've now progressed to throwing up every time I eat anything, ever...and also if I drink more than a couple of sips of anything. I keep telling myself that it'll (hopefully) get better in a week or two! Meanwhile, I'm headed to the store today for some Gatorade, because I'm feeling really dehydrated. I feel like I'm complaining a LOT about this - I hope I'm not annoying you ladies. If I am, then someone speak up and I'll stop. :blush:

Jen, I've had some lb pain as well...mostly on one side. Have you had any of the stretching pains in front yet? I'm starting to get those as well.

Mummy, I'm due September 8th.

Poshie, your scan day will be here before you know it - I wish I was having another one, but I don't get one again until April! 


Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat, talk about your sickness all you like - I am! This is somewhere people actually understand and sympathise about it.

Aren't there any other drugs you can try? You shouldn't be so sick you're so dehydrated.


----------



## mummyat18

juicyjen said:


> hi mummy and welcome! :hi:
> tabby, thats such good news about your scan! really pleased for you!
> hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday. :flower:
> is anyone experiencing lower back pain? its not like period pains or anything like that so im not worried, but it is so uncomfortable and sore, difficult to find a position to sleep at night! :nope:

YES! i have alot of back pain actually which i dont understand cause 9 weeks isnt far along. My friend says its cause your ribs are expanding and such for the baby. whether or not i have now added an extra 3 pillows on my bed.


----------



## juicyjen

glad im not the only one with the back pain! its now starting to move down my left thigh! ouch!! sorry to hear that some of you are really still suffering with sickness, mine seems to be getting slowly better, with more good days than bad. x x x


----------



## mummyat18

My morning sickness has been going away gladly :) although i still cant eat certain foods and Smoke is something i absolutely cant stand. I used to smoke all the time and so did the FOB but i quit cold turkey first day i found out i was pregnant and now i hate it. Gladly the FOB is trying to quit :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Ok, I'm going to say this very, very quietly so that the universe doesn't hear me....but...

I haven't felt sick all day long! I haven't had any meds today either. Shhhhh.....


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> Ok, I'm going to say this very, very quietly so that the universe doesn't hear me....but...
> 
> I haven't felt sick all day long! I haven't had any meds today either. Shhhhh.....

Woop woop!!


----------



## mirm

Shadowcat said:


> Ok, I'm going to say this very, very quietly so that the universe doesn't hear me....but...
> 
> I haven't felt sick all day long! I haven't had any meds today either. Shhhhh.....

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Fx!! :D


----------



## mummyat18

Shadowcat said:


> Ok, I'm going to say this very, very quietly so that the universe doesn't hear me....but...
> 
> I haven't felt sick all day long! I haven't had any meds today either. Shhhhh.....

Me either  my prenatal pills tend to make me sick. I always take them at night so i sleep it off :)


----------



## Poshie

Jen, I haven't had any back pain yet. I have had horrible stitch type twinges in my womb area at night sometimes when I move position. 

TT - sorry you still seem to be suffering so badly :hugs: Really hope it eases off for you very soon - it should do. 

Shadowcat, that sounds like great news on the sickness! Hope it has stayed that way for you since your post? 

My illness has eased off some and I am hoping it continues that way rapidly now so that it gone by the time I hit 12 weeks. Yes I know, I will probably miss it in a way (reassurance) but I'm going to be positive that everything will be okay. ;)

New symptom for me is a touch of heartburn. Now it's not bad at all and has only happened a couple of times at night. I had it really badly in third tri with my son, so I really hope it doesn't start early this time. 

Mirm - can't believe you were asked domestic violence questions!? That never came up during my booking in appt. 

So does anybody have any exciting news or appointments coming up?


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Girls :)

Had some bleeding yesterday :nope: EPU rang me back this morning and arranged a scan for monday at 11:40 - fingers crossed everything is okay!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Poshie

Sorry to hear this Smile :( I bet Monday can't come round quick enough. I am sure everything will be fine, it seems many people have a bleed of some sort during pregnancy and all turns out ok :hugs: Are you having cramps, or just a bit of blood when you wipe?


----------



## Smile181c

Nope, not had any blood since yesterday. And it was just in my knickers, not when I wiped! So I'm holding out hope that there won't be any more.

Wishing the next 3 days away now!


----------



## x Helen x

Hi Ladies!!!

Please add yourselves to the September Due Date List so that we can find bump buddies and keep track of each others' progress!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/883076-september-due-dates-2012-list.html#post15603189

Thank you :)


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Smile, sorry to hear about the bleed. I've had a few like that and although it's scary each time it's been fine. Hope youre ok. Keep positive. It's quite common.


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks hun, its definitely reassuring to hear from the girls that have been through it and had positive results xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, I'm sure it'll be ok. I've never understood why they schedule these things several days out - they HAVE to know that we worry the whole time we're waiting. Try to relax as much as you can. :hugs: to you.

Poshie, so far, so good with me. Yesterday felt like someone flipped my switch back to "normal" - it was really bizarre considering the fact that I was terribly sick the day/night before. Today (so far) I feel pretty good. Wow, I really hope this continues. I'm glad you hear you're feeling better as well. Maybe there's hope for all of us! Tinytabby, hopefully you'll be next!

I'm wondering if that means that the placenta is now doing its job? I think I've read that that's why the sickness eases off - because there are less hormones when the placenta kicks in. Does that sound right?

Mummyat18, my Dr. told me that if the prenatals made my illness worse, that it was better to just stop taking them for awhile. I've been taking children's chewable vitamins instead. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks shadow :hugs: x


----------



## juicyjen

hey smile,
hope you doing ok, keep positive hun, im sure you will be fine. you have had loads of symptoms and are 10 weeks tomorrow! x x x x


----------



## Smile181c

I know, double figures! :D 

Just keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## kiwinbump1404

hi there :hi:

im kiwinbump1404 ive just joined bnb today so new to this so if i say something silly be nice lol. :laugh2:.this my first everything seems to be ok at the moment but then again i dont really know to except so any advice would be great. im 10 weeks today

its lovely to know that there are some lovely ladies due around da same time and going thru the same things

hope u r all keeping well :hugs:


----------



## x Helen x

I'm sure everything will be fine hun. I had bleeding for one day when I was around 8 weeks, I was absolutely terrified and prepared myself for the worst, but by the next day it had reduced to just a brown tinge when I wiped, and then the day after it was gone completely.

I spoke to my doctor and midwife about the bleeding and they said it was probably implantation bleeding (I never knew you could get implantation bleeding that late, but apparently so!), they assured me it was very common and nothing to worry about.

Fingers crossed everything goes well for you at your scan, though I'm sure it will.


----------



## x Helen x

kiwinbump1404 said:


> hi there :hi:
> 
> im kiwinbump1404 ive just joined bnb today so new to this so if i say something silly be nice lol. :laugh2:.this my first everything seems to be ok at the moment but then again i dont really know to except so any advice would be great. im 10 weeks today
> 
> its lovely to know that there are some lovely ladies due around da same time and going thru the same things
> 
> hope u r all keeping well :hugs:

Hi Kiwi, welcome to Baby & Bump and congrats on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## mummyat18

Shadowcat said:


> Smile, I'm sure it'll be ok. I've never understood why they schedule these things several days out - they HAVE to know that we worry the whole time we're waiting. Try to relax as much as you can. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Poshie, so far, so good with me. Yesterday felt like someone flipped my switch back to "normal" - it was really bizarre considering the fact that I was terribly sick the day/night before. Today (so far) I feel pretty good. Wow, I really hope this continues. I'm glad you hear you're feeling better as well. Maybe there's hope for all of us! Tinytabby, hopefully you'll be next!
> 
> I'm wondering if that means that the placenta is now doing its job? I think I've read that that's why the sickness eases off - because there are less hormones when the placenta kicks in. Does that sound right?
> 
> Mummyat18, my Dr. told me that if the prenatals made my illness worse, that it was better to just stop taking them for awhile. I've been taking children's chewable vitamins instead. :haha:

Really?! haha id so much rather eat kids vitamins  they taste so good and prenatal pills are just not great tasting. Maybe ill try that!


----------



## Poshie

I'm pretty sure my prenatals are a contributing factor to my constipation - do you suffer from this too mummyat18?


----------



## mummyat18

Poshie said:


> I'm pretty sure my prenatals are a contributing factor to my constipation - do you suffer from this too mummyat18?

Luckily no i havent expereinced constipation. But when i take them i find i am very lathargic and in no mood to do anything. Also they make me feel very sick like i want to throw up. :s


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, Kiwi! :flower:

Helen, I think I put my due date on that September list a few days ago. I'll have to go and check. I know there are three or four threads for September floating around.


----------



## tinytabby

Welcome to Kiwi and hello to you all.

How's everyone today?

I had a bad headache - I have had one on every other Thursday since I got pregnant. Dunno what that is all about but paracetamol doesn't touch it so I've been dying to take ibuprofen. Argh. Bought 4head to see how that worked - it's OK, doesn't stop the pain but it feels quite nice.

The good news is that I have stopped retching and dry heaving all day! Hooray! I'm still puking from 6am-9am ish though. I don't know if it is a coincidence but i bought Sea Bands on Tuesday and since then the all day carsick feeling has gone. So it's either a placebo or it actually works, or my symptoms are decreasing. Don't know. I'm just relieved the heaves have gone!

The other thing today was that I 'came out' at work and on Facebook. Had the HR chat and that was great, and lots of people were really nice. It's such a relief to have told people. I was beginning to worry that people thought I was being weird and rude and antisocial. 

I'm going to tell my granny on Sunday - that will be the big one! I'm not sure whether she will approve of me being an unmarried mother! Even though my OH and I are very together...


----------



## Shadowcat

Happy Friday everyone!

TT, so glad that you're feeling a bit better. I know you've had it pretty bad. Good luck telling your Grandmother, I hope she's excited and happy. 

We haven't "come out" on facebook yet. I was planning to do it this week, but we have been planning to do it via some special photos, and the weather has been too gray and rainy to take them yet. Hopefully we'll get it done this weekend and I'll post them on Monday.

11 weeks tomorrow! I'm almost a lime - I can't believe it! :happydance:

How's everyone else today?


----------



## millybum

Hi ladies!! :flower:

How is everyone keeping? 

Not been on here much cos been off for a few days with hubby.

We've been looking at cots, prams, etc to get a feel for costs and what styles are out there.
My hubby is very excited and wanted to buy a pram, car seat and a cot yesterday. Told him it was a little early to be buying stuff. He kinda when in the huff!! ha ha! :haha:

He's happier today - until I saw my gran. She's a bitter old witch (honestly, she's just not a nice lady!). She told me our news was a very big shock. I knew she was having a dig, so just told her that we'll get on with it just like anyone else. Hubby thought I was trying to say that it was a mistake and that we weren't trying. I told him he's taken what I've said out of context. I just wasn't going to let her wind me up in any way. (just so you understand - my gran told me after my wedding that my pictures would have looked better if I'd lost weight :wacko: - she's just plain evil) 

Anyways, he's starting to speak to me again. :happydance: Thought I was in the doghouse for the rest of the week! :dohh:

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful weekend! 

And careful what you say - clearly us ladies are not the only hormonal ones!!!! :haha: 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mirm

Hi all, 

Glad to hear that people are starting to feel better and less nauseous *touch wood* :)

Yay, how exciting telling ppl! Although millybum I'm sorry your gran reacted like that, how unnecessary :hugs: Glad that hubby is coming round sooner than expected :D

My symptoms seem to be dying down here too, haven't felt nausea at all for 2-3 days, my energy levels are rising, food aversions disappearing...weeee :D I feel "normal"! So, physically I'm doing great but I've started worrying instead lol. Mainly about post-natal depression (my mum had it) and to screen or not to screen. There's a lot to consider. :shrug:

Also, we went through my maternity notes this morning and the mw recorded my EDD as 17th September, but it's actually 14th Sept (as per NHS calculator + others). I think she used LMP 12/12 instead of 9/12. Does this matter or is it no big deal? At the risk of sounding like whatever the pre-natal equivalent is of a bridezilla, I kinda want my notes to be perfect lol. I'd welcome your thoughts :)

Take care all and have a great weekend xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop in and say that we went public today. DH and I put up the photo announcement on facebook this morning! :happydance: It's SUCH a relief to not have to keep it a secret anymore!!!

Oh, ps - I went grocery shopping yesterday and kept eyeballing the limes. Haha!


----------



## Smile181c

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok :flow:

Got my scan today :wacko: praying everything is okay in there and my bleed last week was nothing to worry about x


----------



## juicyjen

hi smile!
will be be thinking of you 2day, let us know how you get on, im sure everything will be just fine.:hugs: and you will be posting a pic of your lil bean on here later on!! x x x x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Jen, I hope so too!

If everything is okay, do you think they'll give me a photo?? x


----------



## loves_cookies

Hope everything goes well for you today Smile. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Smile. Best of luck today, we will be thinking of you. Yes I would expect you to get a photo, I did with my early scan (NHS) with my first pregnancy. x

It seems a few of us have 'come out' over the past few days, congratulations! I won't be until after my scan next week (tuesday). 

I am feeling my usual really. Not as ill as I was but still very tired every day. Having said that, I did actually throw up Saturday morning, dregs of my coffee did it. Doesn't seem to matter how good a night's sleep I have, I'm still shattered every night. Had a nice weekend - got my hair done so had some me time for a few hours. We did some clearing out of crap at home and that felt good. MIL was down to stay and she helped with that and looking after my son.


----------



## juicyjen

im not "coming out" either yet poshie. have got my scan this time next week! :happydance: excited, but so so nervous!! :wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Yes, I know what you mean Jen. I am looking forward to seeing bubs again :D

I forgot to mention in my last post - I actually found Pud's heartbeat on my doppler over the weekend. Thought it might be too early, as they say from 12 weeks, but I am 99% sure I found it. It was beating about 150bpm so it can't have been mine. Reminds me of when I heard my son's when he was in utero ;)


----------



## juicyjen

wow! thats amazing! i was really tempted to get one but i know if i couldnt find the hb i would mega stress out!! maybe in a few more weeks! x


----------



## Poshie

Yeah, I probably shouldn't have done it really this early, it was a risk. I just felt quite confident as I remember what to listen out for from my first pregnancy. It is amazing when you hear it, to think you have a little life growing inside of you!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

Hey Smile, good luck today. I got a picture for both my early scans. They're on the fridge now and we look at them all the time! Xx

I told my granny yesterday. She was mega surprised but I think she was pleased. She sai she is going to start knitting, which is a good sign.

My cousin was also there yesterday, she handed me a gift bag like you get champagne in. When I looked inside, though, there were pickled onions!

I'm going on the rampage this week as I still don't have the details of my first official appointment.

I'm also going to get a cleaner as I just don't feel up to doing my job and all the cleaning, and I don't think it's going to get any easier, even when I do stop throwing up.

Hope everyone has a good week! xx


----------



## loves_cookies

My scan is a week Friday, and I won't be coming out before that. Might even wait a few more days after and wait until I'm 12 weeks. 

I have resisted buying a doppler too for the same reasons Jen! :)


----------



## Poshie

TT - we used to have a cleaner (before my son came along and I sarted working 4 days a week and having to pay for childcare) and it was great! I say go for it whilst you can. I'd love to have one again but that isn't going to happen any time soon.

Definitely time to kick some :gun: on getting an appointment sorted, good luck!

Hello love_cookies.....dopplers can be very reassuring, but you definitely shouldn't get one until you are ready.


----------



## tinytabby

Aaaaargh!

Spoke to 26 different people in 3 different hospitals to find that my first appt is on 12 March. I'll be 15 weeks by then! Not only that, but I'm supposed to be on holiday.

Aaaaaaargh! I am swearing A LOT.


----------



## Poshie

OMG for goodness sake! What a nightmare TT :( Hope you can sort something out that works x


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie. Think it's easier to cancel the holiday. :-(


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, that's rubbish though! I can't believe what a crap service you are experiencing. :(


----------



## tinytabby

It's awful. Seems to depend which part of Glasgow you live in. Some women on the boards are being seen much sooner and more often.


----------



## Poshie

15 weeks is too late isn't it!? Hope you can get something sorted :hugs:

Shadowcat, I just remembered (forgot to say before) that your post about grocery shopping and eyeballing the limes, made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Shadowcat

Tinytabby, what a nightmare! I'd be going to my midwife/doctor's office and raising some hell! I hope you're able to get it straightened out.

Smile, hope your scan went well and that everything is ok - please do let us know!

Poshie, what kind of doppler do you have? I've been thinking of getting one but I may drive myself and everyone crazy listening ALL the time. :blush:
I have another appointment coming up next week on the 28th. I think they'll just listen for the hb with the doppler at that time. I don't get another scan until 20 weeks - but that means that we'll be able to find out what we're having by April!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello SC :)

This is a link to the fetal doppler I have (they have gone up in price since I bought mine in 2010:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329744859&sr=8-1

Very easy to use. As you mention, it's easy to get in the habit of using it every day though ;)

So we have an appointment on the same day (28th) except I will be having an ultrasound and blood test.

Hope Smile is back soon with some good news x


----------



## Smile181c

Hey everyone, scan was perfect :cloud9: scan pic is in my journal! X


----------



## tinytabby

Smile181c said:


> Hey everyone, scan was perfect :cloud9: scan pic is in my journal! X

Yaay! Congratulations! xx


----------



## mumzie2b

hello ladies, Im Andrea! im 9w3d pregnant with my 1st. and i cant wait to be a mummy, i love my little bean so much already :D had a scan at 9w0d and it was amazing! im new to this part of the forum, only just started exploring :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, that's GREAT news! I'll take a peek at your journal in a second if you don't mind. :)

Andrea, welcome! I think you'll enjoy BnB. I have so far. :thumbup:


Ladies, I've had a HORRIBLE day today - I've been very sick all day long. It's such a bummer because I've been feeling so good this past week. I was really hoping that I'd seen the last of this feeling! Cross your fingers for me that I feel better tomorrow? I'm spending the day with my DH and we're going shopping and out to lunch for my birthday (which is on Thursday, but I don't have off that day).


----------



## Poshie

Great news Smile :happydance: Bet you are relieved! I will check out pic in your journal x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys - I'm in love! :cloud9:


----------



## Poshie

Shadow, sorry to hear about the sickness, that must have been a nasty surprise as you had been feeling better. Hope it's just a blip and you'll be right as rain again very soon :hugs:

So I've moved up a box today to a plum and 12 weeks! I must admit I thought a lime was bigger than a plum, but there you go?


----------



## tinytabby

Yay! I'm a plum too!

Better be careful not to refer to the baby as Plum. My sister did and it's still my 8 month old nephew's nickname!

Hope you feel better Shadowcat. My sickness is definitely getting slowly better, but some days are still much better than others. Take it easy. xx


----------



## Poshie

tinytabby said:


> My sickness is definitely getting slowly better, but some days are still much better than others. Take it easy. xx

That's a good way to describe my current position too x


----------



## mumzie2b

Shadowcat said:


> Smile, that's GREAT news! I'll take a peek at your journal in a second if you don't mind. :)
> 
> Andrea, welcome! I think you'll enjoy BnB. I have so far. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I've had a HORRIBLE day today - I've been very sick all day long. It's such a bummer because I've been feeling so good this past week. I was really hoping that I'd seen the last of this feeling! Cross your fingers for me that I feel better tomorrow? I'm spending the day with my DH and we're going shopping and out to lunch for my birthday (which is on Thursday, but I don't have off that day).

Thank you :) im becoming addicted to bnb..haha. 

hope your m/s gets better for you for tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello mumzie2b, sorry I forgot to say welcome before :D How are you feeling today?

I have just come back late to work after a meal with DH. We went to Prezzo and the whole thing took alot longer than expected, even though it wasn't busy. Consequently we are both late back! Nice meal though ;)


----------



## mirm

Smile, how exciting to have the scan and know that all is well! Yay! :D

Hi Andrea! :flower:

Shadowcat, I'm so sorry you've been poorly again :( I thought things were on the up! 

Glad everyone else is starting to feel better :) 

I got my next appt through today, so that'll be my scan and bloods at the hospital. It's 2 weeks today :happydance: So excited and really really really looking forward to telling people :D

Is anyone else starting to think about names....??? Way too early but I can't help it....!! :baby: :happydance:

Have a great day everyone! xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello mirm, what a lovely happy post! Great news on the scan - mine is 1 week today, so not long now. No, not really thought about names. - it's a tricky one. We likely won't have that discussion until 20 weeks - that way we can concentrate on _either _girls _or_ boys names (we will find out the sex) ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Mirm, lovely post!

My OH doesn't want to discuss names till the 3rd trimester! He has already vetoed Charlie though (surname Browne) much to my chagrin! I think it's a girl and I have a secret name for her. Hopefully OH will like it...

I've just eaten an amazing baguette: chicken, cheddar, gherkins and Harissa mayo. The baby chose it... Could do with a little nap now though...


----------



## Poshie

Oh TT, I'm with you on the nap! I have literally just got back from a quiet few mins in the loos which consisted of me with my head in my lap and eyes closed, just chilling ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> Oh TT, I'm with you on the nap! I have literally just got back from a quiet few mins in the loos which consisted of me with my head in my lap and eyes closed, just chilling ;)

Haha, snap!


----------



## juicyjen

hey smile!! FANTASTIC NEWS!!! :happydance: im gonna check out your pic in a bit. bet it was amazing! did they give you a reason for your bleed?

cant believe that some of you ladies are 12 weeks! where have the weeks gone? they really are flying by now. cant wait til im there, maybe i will relax then and stop my insane knicker-checking!! :wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Afternoon Jen - yes I can't believe I'm 3 months today........time really is flying. Just one week til I get to see Pud again, can't wait :D


----------



## Smile181c

Jen, no reason for bleed as there was no trace of one at the scan - just one of those things I guess! If I'm going by those dates, I'm 11 weeks tomorrow but I'm gonna stick with my current EDD cause they said it wasn't too accurate and to wait until my 12 week scan :thumbup: 

Happy 12 weeks Poshie! x


----------



## juicyjen

it is exciting, mine is a week yesterday. do you still feel a little nervous though? i suppose that is normal, but what with my symptoms easing i cant help but worry. . .


----------



## Poshie

I have to admit to not feeling as nervous as I did last time (when I was pg with my son after 2 losses)......I don't know if it's because I've been there before and know what a 'good' pregnancy feels like? Having said that, of course I am still anxious about the scan, I don't think that will ever truly go away. My symptoms are lessening, but I do have periods of feeling ill and the tiredness is still very much with me ;) How are you feeling today?


----------



## mirm

@ Poshie and TT, hehe, yes I am def feeling bouncier than I have for weeks - actually excited about this pregnancy instead of just feeling tired, grumpy and bloated LOL. :happydance: The blooming's got to start soon too, right? :kiss:

Re names, LO's surname will be Cox, which rules out some that I like (Violet, Trixie, Poppy...). Boy's names aren't as fun are they! Charlie's a good one though, hmmm... :thumbup:

TT, LOL @ the baby's choice of baguette! Baby definitely wants pancakes tonight :D :D


----------



## Poshie

What's this....no posts in here yesterday?! How are you all doing? 

I had day off yesterday which I spent with my little boy. It's lovely having a day off a week to do that, it's a very special time. I'm feeling pretty normal - waves of good, waves of yuck. Tried the doppler again yesterday and found Pud's heartbeat pumping away. Only 6 days til scan! :happydance:


----------



## tinytabby

I know, I guess yesterday was a bit meh! I'm still sick every day!

Getting my private nt and bloods tonight. More scared of the actual blood taking than the potential results!


----------



## Poshie

Hey TT. Best of luck with your scan and bloods. I am rubbish at having my blood taken and just the thought of it makes me feel ill. The worst is midwife booking in appt where they take 4-5 tubes of the stuff and then again at 28 weeks I think :( The bloods for NT isn't nearly as bad as only a small amount, thank goodness ;)


----------



## loves_cookies

Hope everything goes well later TinyTabby, thinking of you. :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Nothing new to report here...feeling pretty good today. I'm hoping the feeling lasts, because it's my birthday and I want to go out to dinner tonight.

TT, good luck today!

Mirm, lol at your names list ("Poppy Cox"!!) :haha:


Everyone else, hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Smile181c

Happy birthday Shadowcat! :cake:

I'm feeling okay today too, just mega tired! Happy now that the sun is out!!


----------



## Poshie

It's lovely out there this afternoon - almost like summer!


----------



## tinytabby

Happy Birthday Shadowcat! Hope you do have a good night out.

I think the appointment is similar to booking in - they said they do bloods, weight, blood pressure... I was in a big of a vague state of mind when I booked it but it sounds more comprehensive than just the scan and blood test.

We shall see! OH is very good in these situations so I'm sure I'll be fine, just looking at his silly face!


----------



## Smile181c

We went to the pub on our lunch break and sat outside :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

TT - oh right, that does sound more comprehensive than a typical combined test!

Happy Birthday ShadowCat :cake: Hope you have a long lasting spell of no nausea so you can enjoy your day :D


----------



## mirm

Happy Birthday, Shadowcat! :flower: Hope you have a lovely meal (and no ms!) :kiss:

TT, good luck for your appt later on :D

So lovely to see the sunshine :happydance:

Have a great afternoon everyone x


----------



## tinytabby

Please send some sunshine this way!


----------



## Poshie

I tell you what....I am feeling particularly bad this afternoon ladies. Extreme fatigue and illness on top.....almost thought about going home it was that bad (I have managed not to have a single day off sick yet with this pregnancy) :(

It is so warm in the office, not sure that's helping much!


----------



## juicyjen

happy birthday shadowcat! :cake:
well, after almost a week of no ms and starting to feel worried about it. . . i had it major this morning. urgh! :sick:
also been having some lower achy pains. stretching maybe?? anybody else? 
more importantly, 4 sleeps til my scan! :thumbup:

hope this sunshine lasts for the weekend!! :coolio:


----------



## tinytabby

Ugh, Poshie and Jen I totally sympathise. Just when you think it's getting better it's back even worse! I've had 3 days in total off work... Not great, but can't be helped. Hope you both feel better soon.

AND STOP it with the nice weather chat! It is raining in Glasgow. Plus ca change!


----------



## Shadowcat

Thank you, everyone!

Aw, Jen and Poshie, I'm sorry you're feeling bad today. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!

The weather is beautiful here as well - almost 70 degrees! I put the baby in the stroller and went for a four mile walk. :) (Sorry, TT....)


In other news...what you do all think about this? I could _swear_ that I felt something bubbly/fluttery this morning. I know it's probably too soon, but it is my third - could it be?!


----------



## tinytabby

So! NT scan was GREAT. Sugarlump has grown loads since last week and the latest estimated due date is 30 August! He/she was kicking its legs a lot and doing somersaults. Even saw its little hands, wee fingers. I'm in love with my baby!

The NT measurement was 1.2, which is a good sign. I'll get the full results within the week.

So excited now. Makes all the sickness and tiredness worthwhile.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm glad everything went well TT :thumbup:

I'm feeling particularly rough this week too. Maybe you get a surge of hormone/symptoms before they start easing? Cause mine went away almost completely then BAM! I'm exhausted and sick to my stomach again :shrug:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Smile, my worst week for sickness and tiredness was 10-11 weeks ish. You'll hopefully feel better soon!


----------



## Poshie

TT - that's great news! So glad it went well :D Did you have to have much blood and other stuff done in the end?

Smile - I was wondering the exact same thing - a bit of a surge in hormones before passing over to placenta.....that'll be it ;)

Feeling better today actually ladies....usual tiredness but not ill which is great.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Poshie, glad you're feeling better.

She just took one blood. She was so gentle I didn't freak out at all! I had weight and stuff checked. It was all fine. Really nice.


----------



## Poshie

Ah good. That's what I would have thought would happen - just a 'normal' blood test for the combined test. Like you say, it is remarkable how much they grown in the space of a few weeks. When I see Pud on Tuesday, he'll be 13 weeks so it'll be 5 weeks since my last scan :D


----------



## tinytabby

Ooh, that will be so exciting! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, that's so great! I wish I didn't have to wait until 20 weeks for another chance to see our little one. We will get to hear the hb though. :happydance: I think our appointments have matched up, date wise, so far.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks ladies, I am getting more excited about Tuesday now :happydance:

That's pants that you have to wait sooo long for a scan Shadowcat - is that normal practice?


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, yep, unless there's an issue, we get one at 8'ish weeks and 20 weeks, and maybe one more later the last trimester to make sure that baby is in the right position for delivery. I had one at 13 weeks with my youngest because they couldn't find the heartbeat in the office on the doppler. I hope we don't have that problem again, I don't care for panic attacks!


How's everyone today? I won't be on any more today, I'm going out of town to visit my mother and to help throw a friend's baby shower. I'll see you all on Monday. Hope you all have a nice weekend. :hugs:

Ps - The fruit ticker is interesting. I always thought that a lime was larger than a plum?


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! hope your all enjoying the weekend.
well, its my scan tomorrow! i am feeling so nervous! i know i wont sleep a wink tonight! trying to be positive but finding it really hard! :wacko:


----------



## tinytabby

Ooh good luck Jen!


----------



## loves_cookies

Good luck for this morning Jen, I hope everything goes well. :)

I'm quite excited this week as I'm a lime and I'm going for my scan Friday. I'm feeling generally good about it, but will all of a sudden be overcome with fear that they will tell me something's gone wrong. I have to reason with myself then that everything was fine at 6 weeks, and I've had no symptoms since then to suggest anything's wrong.


----------



## Poshie

Jen - best of luck for your scan hun.....do let us know how you get on :hugs:

Cookies - congratulations on reaching lime stage! Scans are always nerve wracking - best of luck with yours on Friday. It seems we have at least 3 scans this week - Jen today, me tomorrow and you on Friday ;)

Shadow - I said the exact same thing last week about the lime being bigger than a plum - at least the ones I know are. I wonder what I will change up to tomorrow?


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Jen!! xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi All!

Jen, did you have your scan yet? How'd it go? I hope it was great.

Poshie, I think you'll be a peach next, right?

Cookies, yay for being a lime! I remember when I was 4-5 weeks and feeling like the lime stage would NEVER get here. I can't believe how fast we all seem to be progressing. It'll be September before we can turn around, ladies. :)


How is everyone feeling? I've gone from vomiting 12 times per day to about once every two or three days. I haven't had any meds in two weeks! I've found that I feel much better if I stay hydrated (I've had about twenty gallons of Gatorade in the last two weeks) and if I make sure to eat something immediately upon waking up. I didn't have time this morning to do either and had a "lovely" bout of dry heaves before breakfast. Ugh.

So, is anyone else besides me feeling decidedly "in between", forum wise? I don't feel like I really belong in the first tri section anymore, because everyone seems to be newly pg. However, I'm not quite ready for second tri yet either. I have been peeking in there now and again though.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm having a crappy afternoon :( I get so tired towards lunch time, but obvs can't have a nap at work so have to tough it out. I get so teary and grumpy in the afternoon but I can't help it!

I don't feel first tri anymore but people keep on making the comments 'oh it's still early yet' etc which makes me feel like I'm jumping the gun a bit? x


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. No news from Jen yet....hope no news is good news, I'm sure it is.

Shadow, sounds like your sickness is easing off. I'm pretty sure mine has too, as of last week. Not 100% normal yet, but getting better. I'm using the logic that the placenta is taking over now and making me feel a bit better? 

I definitely feel a bit in limbo. I think it's partly because alot of the first tri forum are posts about newly pregnant ladies who are experiencing early days stuff. I will probably move to 2nd tri at 13 weeks, but that's actually tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## Smile181c

Yep, your placenta should have taken over by now Poshie! Can't wait til mine does :haha: If I'm going by my scan dates then I'm 12 weeks on wednesday so fingers crossed I get some energy back then


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, I was supposed to say in my last post Smile, sorry you are suffering :hugs: Yes, hopefully yours should tail over over the next week and you can start to feel vaguely normal again!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks hun, I hope so :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

It is really awful when you are at work, trying to appear normal whilst feeling like absolute crap. I honestly don't know how I managed to stay at work some days. Hope the day goes quickly for you x


----------



## Poshie

Shadow - you know what? I haven't even peeked into 2nd tri yet! Going to have a little look now.....:shhh:


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! 
scan went great!! :happydance: baby was perfect! fast asleep though, i had to get up and do a little wiggle to get him to stretch out to be measured! :haha: measured 2 inches and my due date has moved forward to 12th september, so will be 12 weeks wednesday! 
so happy! x x x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Jen, as if we've both been pushed forward the same! Haha we're new due date buddies again :haha:

So glad everything went well xx


----------



## tinytabby

Yay Jen, that's great news!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow, Poshie!

I think I'm a bit like you Shadowcat with the sickness. Didn't puke at all yesterday - had an amazingly normal day actually, but then was hurling away as usual this morning. Hope it's on the wane. My placenta should have taken over by now!! However my sister was sick till she was 15-16 weeks so maybe I'll be like her...

I've said hello in the 2nd tri newbies thread but am still stalking otherwise. I agree though, I think I'm ready for the move, I was also waiting till tomorrow.

Got my NCT membership stuff through the post today. All the info in the magazine feels very alien! All about babies and childbirth and breast feeding and stuff. Eek!


----------



## Poshie

That's great news Jen and a big relief no doubt! Congrats :D

Think you're right about Pud becoming a peach tomorrow if TT's ticker is anything to go by ;)

TT - Im sure will enjoy the nct classes, it's the meeting other parents to be that is the most valuable part of that whole thing - well for me anyway. Bit of light reading for you in the meantime eh ;)

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow ladies....going to get the Doppler out in a mo. Busy day tomorrow but hope to manage at least a quick update at lunchtime x


----------



## mirm

Hi all :)

Glad people are starting to feel better, I hope that continues. Great news about the scan, Jen! :D

Quick update from here: had some red bleeding at the weekend but our scan is booked in a week tomorrow, so we've decided to wait it out. Trying to keep my mind on other things in the meantime. I'm sure all is fine. I am VERY much looking forward to the scan next week though!!! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## tinytabby

Oh Mirm! Big hugs. I know that's a scary one! Chances are though that it's going to be fine. Take it easy xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sure everything is fine mirm :hugs::flower:xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Poshie - I hope everything goes well this morning, thinking of you. :)

Jen - So glad to hear everything is ok! 

Mirm - I hope everything is ok for you.


----------



## loves_cookies

I've had a bit of a turn this morning! Was quite happy standing and talking to someone in work when I started to feel really light headed, hot and ringing in my ears. They managed to get me sitting down, so I didn't actually pass out. An hour later and I still don't feel right so I'm waiting for the oncall doctor to call me back.


----------



## Poshie

I'm back! Good news - all is looking good. Pud is measuring bang on my dates so EDD stays as 4 September. Nice lady sonographer. Pud was very well behaved and cooperated for the nuchal fold measurement which she said looks good. She had a look at major organs and all looks fine :D Had blood test with a different lovely nurse who was really chatty and friendly and sympathised with me being pg and having a toddler to run around after If results come back high risk, I'll get a phone call in 3-4 days. If low risk, I won't hear anything until letter comes through the post, so no news is good news. Little Pud put his hand up to his face - very sweet. I will post pictures in my journal as soon as I can. No clear nub shot for us to obsess over though I'm afraid. 

Really happy all is well :happydance:


----------



## mirm

Cookies, so funny you should post about feeling light-headed because I was exactly the same yesterday, kept coming in waves whether I was stood up or sat down. Really weird. I put it down to symptoms returning and bp but I'll be interested to hear what your GP says! :)

Thanks for your kindness ladies, I'm sure it'll be fine too. It was brilliant to have some pregnancy symptoms again yesterday, they'd vanished last week. :thumbup:

I'm waiting on Poshie's scan update, lol. I'm so nosy!! :haha:


----------



## mirm

Great news Poshie! Yay! :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks :)

Mirm - the symptoms must be reassuring, sorry you are having to wait it out. Are you still bleeding? :hugs:

Cookies - I experienced the very same thing during my first pregnancy......I was talking to someone and suddenly came over all funny and had to sit down. I suspect it's a blood pressure thing ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Glad your scan went well poshie - will pootle on over to your journal if that's okay?

Cookies, I read that dizzyness is caused by all the extra progesterone we have running through our bodies :hugs: hopefully it's nothing more serious than than. Lots of fluid and rest xx


----------



## juicyjen

hi poshie! so glad your scan went well and baby put on a show for you! my little one slept through! lazy like his dad! :haha:
mirm, im sure everything will be fine when you have your scan next week, bleeding during the first tri is so common, more than i realised til being on this site. :flower:
i know smile! as if our dates have turned out the same again!! funny! bet you cant wait for your scan next week! i wish i was having another sooner than 20 weeks! :brat:


----------



## Smile181c

I am excited :) then only 7 more weeks until 20 week one after that! madness!!


----------



## tinytabby

Yay, Poshie, great news. Their little hands are so cute aren't they? When we saw ours last week I couldn't believe we'd see something like that so early. While our little babies have got loads of developing to do its amazing that they are pretty much fully formed by now!

Cookies, hope you feel better soon. I had a turn that sounds similar when I was giving a presentation. Everyone was very worried as I looked like I was going to pass out. Was OK though. Put it down to hormones. Hope you're ok.


----------



## juicyjen

i know!!! mw said my 20 weeks will be roughly 24th april, cant wait!! am thinking about a 3d (or is it 4d??) one also at about 28-30 weeks. is anybody else considering this?


----------



## Smile181c

I want a 3D/4D one too :flower: to see what my baby actually looks like before meeting them sounds amazing!!


----------



## loves_cookies

I've spoken to the GP now, and they said it was just one of those things, it's often caused by hormones which can make the blood pressure plummet. They said if it keeps happening then they will want to see me, if not to mention it when I see the midwife on Friday.


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Cookies, that sounds all right. Take it easy!

I don't think I'll want another scan after 20 weeks. I think I'd rather spend my money on other things. The way this pregnancy seems to be flying past now, it won't be too long before we meet our wee babas!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Everyone!

Poshie, so glad that your scan went well! I ended up having a quick one today too. Wow! It's amazing how much they've grown, isn't it? Headed to your journal in a minute if that's ok.

Mirm, I'm sure it'll be ok. I'll be thinking of you.

Cookies, I hope you're feeling better by now. Could it be a blood sugar issue?


My appointment today went well after the initial freak out. They couldn't find the hb with the doppler, so they fit me in for a quick ultrasound. Baby is fine and the heart is beating away at 162bpm. I have some new pictures too - I'll post them if I can figure out my scanner. :cloud9:

I'm torn on the 3D/4D scan. I think they're really neat, but at the same time, I remember that special feeling of seeing my babies' faces for the very first time when they placed them in my arms.... not sure if I want to get a preview, KWIM?


----------



## mirm

Shadowcat, it's great that they could fit you in so quickly like that. Lovely to expect just to hear a heartbeat but walk away with new scan pics! :D

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## juicyjen

woo hoo! im in the 2nd trimester! :happydance: 
i know that some people say its 13 weeks, but im going with 12!


----------



## Smile181c

Well if you're going with 12....happy 2nd tri to both of us!!


----------



## juicyjen

haha! happy 2nd tri to you too chloe! :flower: its unbelievable isnt it how fast the weeks have gone?
since my scan monday im feeling sooo super happy all the time! finally can get excited!


----------



## Smile181c

It is mad that I've known since the start of Jan!!

I think once I've had my scan on tuesday (my second) then I think I'll be off to the shops!


----------



## juicyjen

i know!! i found out new years day, a life time ago! yeah, straight after my scan i went and bought maternity work trousers ( a bit early, BUT i work in a day nursery and am constantly bending down to pick things up and the button on my old trousers were digging into my belly and killing me!) a maternity bra and a snow suit! haha! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw :) I found out the day after you lol we've been given a few things and I've brought one babygrow but that's it! 

I've yet to buy maternity clothes, but i desparately need to as none of my trousers do up any more! :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

How was your day?

Mine was mostly good - no morning sickness, yay - and I'd gone to sleep at 8.30 last night so was feeling pretty bright. Unfortunately I started the day with asthma symptoms which I've not had for ages and ages. So I'll need to get that checked out if it continues. 

I also met my new cleaner today. I decided to hire one the other week because the house is just not as clean as I'd like but what with working a 50 hour week I just can't be bothered to do the housework anymore. She's going to start on Friday. I hope she's good! It will be so nice to come home to a clean house!

I'm also starting to wonder about new clothes. Lots and lots of mine are too tight. Does this mean it's time to buy maternity, or should we be thinking transition and buying the next size up?

Hope everyone had a good day. Hope to hear from y'all soon x


----------



## Poshie

Morning :) 

TT - I am sat here at work, feeling fat because my clothes are too tight.....I would seriously recommend going straight to maternity - why delay the inevitable ;) Fortunately I don't have to buy any as my sister and I share maternity clothes (they started off as hers then I had them, then she had them back and now I will have them again!) 

Sorry to hear about your asthma, hope that was just a minor blip.

:happydance: for the cleaner :D I used to love having a cleaner - can't afford it anymore though, what with childcare. Shame as I could do with one now, more than ever!

I'm feeling pretty good if tired. My little boy had a rough night (he has a cold/cough starting) which resulted in a restless night. Need an early one tonight. Pregnancy is so much harder second time around in the sense of having a little one to look after too.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Poshie,

Good tips about the clothes. I wish there was someone I could share with! My sister is bringing hers over but she is about 2 sizes bigger than me (nearly half a head taller) so I'm not sure if they will fit. A new Jojo Maman Bebe has opened near my house - wish I had the cash to get things there!

Sorry you're so tired. I was complaining to my sister and she said to enjoy not being pregnant with a toddler, it's so much harder. I really sympathise, it looks very hard work indeed. All worth it in the end...

I was really sick this morning. I'm currently 2 days on, 1 day off!

Got my NT final result through. 1 in 3900 so that's a good result.

Hope everyone else is doing on. xx


----------



## Poshie

Yes, it is useful having a similar size sister when it comes to clothes sharing!

Great news on the downs result, nice low risk there. If mine is high risk I should get a call tomorrow/Monday, if not I am to assume low risk and a letter will come through some time.

Sorry you are feeling sick. I'm feeling pretty terrible myself today but that's because of my rough night. In fact I could collapse and sleep for a week right now. Got 2 interviews to go to tomorrow so sleeping not an option ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi everyone! I just thought I'd pop in and show you my ultrasound pic from Tuesday - I don't have a journal to put it in. :cloud9:

Wow, sorry it's so large!


https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc159/fbjewels/ultrasoundbabythree2012.jpg


----------



## mirm

Shadow, I alredy replied on the other thread but YAY! :baby: :happydance: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Shadowcat

Thanks, Mirm! How are you doing?


----------



## juicyjen

ahh! shadow, thats a lovely clear pic! and to me, looks very girly!! :pink:


----------



## Smile181c

oh no jen I think :blue:! lovely either way though :hugs: x


----------



## tinytabby

Lovely pic Shadowcat! I have no idea about boy or girl, just looks like a happy baby!


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm back from my scan, all is good. Baby is measuring 12 weeks and 1 day so I've been moved forward 4 days. My due date is now the 13th September. 

My blood pressure is a bit on the low side so that might help explain the episode on Tuesday of feeling faint.

I've attached a picture:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mirm

Cookies, that's so cool!! :happydance: 

I really can't wait for my scan now, it's on Tuesday. Four more sleeps....LOL. 

So happy for everyone who's had theirs :D

This wkend I have to get some bras that fit, it's getting silly now! Also I must do some exercise, it's been 5 weeks since I last went to the gym and that is awful :dohh:

Have a great weekend all :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely pic cookie!

my scan is in 4 days too mirm :flower: and I'm also off to buy mat bras tomorrow!


----------



## Shadowcat

Cookies, what a great pic! Fantastic. I won't venture a guess for you because I'm TERRIBLE at it. 


Absolutely everyone I know thinks we're having a girl, so I'm going to cast my vote for a boy. :blue: We already have two boys, so the chances are high. (Though I'd love a girl...shhh, don't tell anyone I said that, haha!) I even bet my good friend's grandmother ten dollars that it's a boy!

Smile, I bet you're excited. I can't wait to see your pic too, your last one was adorable. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## juicyjen

oooh! all these scan pictures! its all becoming so real isnt it? x x


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies, hope everyone's having a good wkend? 

Where are people finding nice mat bras?? Maybe it's just what my local stores have in stock, but they all seem to be white and...industrial looking lol. The exception were some gorgeous ones by a brand called Anita, but they were £50 a pop. :wacko: As there's still going to be growth I sadly can't justify that. Any tips would be gratefully received! :thumbup:

In other news, I am SO ready for Tuesday's scan now! I just want to know NOW that everything's ok. Only 2 more sleeps.... :happydance:

Take care everyone :kiss:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Mirm!

Weekend's been quite good. I've not thrown up for 2 days in a row, for the first time since 7 weeks! Progress! Shame my cat's decided I don't need to sleep all night so I am knackered...

Bra-wise, I just bought a couple of cheapie ugly ones from m&s because I figured I'd need to buy others as I went along. They're actually pretty comfy, so I don't think about them apart from when I'm dressing or undressing.


----------



## Shadowcat

Hey, Mirm. So excited to hear the results of your scan. The days before DRAG by, don't they?

TT, glad to hear you're feeling better. Hopefully that'll be a trend for you. 


Unfortunately, I'm feeling worse again. I was doing really well, but I've had three bad days in a row now - back to feeling ill most of the day. I don't get it! I really thought that all of this was behind me. :dohh: I guess I'll restock my supply of ginger ale and gatorade.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Sorry you are ill again Shadow :( That is not good at all. Glad to hear you are feeling better TT - I am generally feeling better these days, but I do get the odd eurrgh feeling from time to time.

So exciting when you have a scan coming up isn't it :D Just try and take it all in as it goes so quickly! 

I am resurrecting my maternity bras from my 2010 pregnancy. I have 2 from M&S - one is a plain old grey thing, the other is a more attractive animal print one. They do the job. Comfort will be the key later on when the milk comes in! :shock:

Just about to upload some scan pics into my journal if anyone's interested x


----------



## mirm

Thanks for the words of wisdom re bras. Back to M&S it is then :)

Shadow, I'm so sorry you're feeling poorly again! Are you still taking the meds or can you start again? I hope you're feeling better soon, that's no fun :(

I'm well aware that I sound like a broken record, but I am so ridiculously impatient about tomorrow now. The wait does drag, it truly does!! I just want to know that there's actually something in there, you know? :blush:

Have a lovely, sunny afternoon everyone! :flower:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Mirm, you've been super patient waiting this long for your first scan. I'm well impressed. It will be so worth the wait!

I've just booked onto a block of pregnancy yoga classes starting next month. My new 'real life' bump buddy (who I met at the weekend - she's the wife of a friend of my OH's, who has the same due date as me) suggested we go together. Exciting! 

Is anyone else exercising at the moment? I couldn't imagine wanting to until this weekend, but can see that I should be well clear of sickness in a few weeks' time.


----------



## mirm

LOL, TT, you'd not be so impressed if you could see me now...I'm practically climbing the walls!! :haha:

The yoga sounds fab, and it's brilliant that you've got a bump buddy to go with. How great to find someone with the same DD! 

My exercise just hasn't re-started yet. It's shocking how quickly I've got out of the habit! I'd planned to go to the gym on Friday, then at the wkend, and now today...but I just can't motivate myself to go. It's bad, I've gained 10 lbs already so I def need to make the effort. :dohh:

Out of interest, how much has everyone else put on so far...?


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Totally understand your impatience mirm - I would be the same. StTill, just one more leep :happydance:

That's great to have a buddy to go to classes with TT. Let me know what you think of the yoga. 

Interesting, I seem to have lost weight since I've been pregnant! When they weighed me at my NT scan, I was nearly 2 kgs lighter than I was at 6 weeks? :shrug: No doubt I'll put it on later.....I put on 2st with my son.


----------



## tinytabby

Last time I was weighed (at my NT scan 2 weeks ago) I'd put on about 7lb. I was quite slim before so I'm not bothered. I'm enjoying eating whatever I like!


----------



## Shadowcat

I still haven't gained any either, and I'm still down 10 lbs since my bfp. 

I put on 40 lbs with my first and 25 lbs with my second. I'm overweight now, so I'm shooting for 15-20 this time. If I don't start gaining soon, it won't be a challenge! (Remind me that I said that in third tri when I'm up 30 lbs, ok? lol):haha:


----------



## loves_cookies

I really want to do pregnancy yoga, I've found a couple of places near me that do it, but they are all in the middle of courses at the moment so I shall have to wait a bit. 

So far I've only put on 1lb, but I think that's because I've been so off food and I've found it really quite difficult to eat.


----------



## tinytabby

Go for it, Cookies! Lots of these places book up fast, and if they are like mine they don't let you start till you are 14 weeks. So by the time the new block of classes starts you'll be totally ready!


----------



## Jessy16

Hello, can I join? I've just found this group.

I'm Jessy, I'm 16 and I'm due on September 22. I'm excited but very nervous too!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Jessy :)

Best wishes to those with scans today :)


----------



## Poshie

Best of luck today mirm, looking forward to your report back!

Hello and welcome Jessy :D

I actually felt good last night. Not ok but properly good! It was such a nice feeling. How is everyone else doing this morning? Another cold one here. Oh and I'm a lemon today ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations on your lemon status! 

Mirm - good luck today!

Poshie, I was sick twice this morning and I've been spotting again. I've got what must be growing pains too. Pregnancy is no fun..! So feeling good must be amazing. Long may it last!


----------



## tinytabby

PS hello and welcome, Jessy!


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, poor you TT! I would definitely agree that 1st tri is really not a pleasant part of pregnancy. I had forgotten what feeling good/normal feels like til last night ;)

TT - when you had your scan, did they tell you where your placenta is positioned?


----------



## tinytabby

They didn't say anything about it other than 'there's your placenta', so I guess it's in an ok position. It's on the top corner of the picture anyway.

I'm wondering whether I have a really sensitive cervix. A lot of my bleeding is mixed with CM and I always spot after sex. Do you get an internal at the booking in appointment? Or a smear of some sort? At the epu they just scan you to check the baby is ok. I'm hoping someone at some point is going to check that I am OK!!


----------



## Poshie

No, I never had an internal (or smear - you aren't supposed to) during any of my mw appointments with my son. The only time they ventured 'in there' was during labour ;) I would say though, that if you are worried, they would check you out and/or give you some advice. I think you should chat to your midwife about it, although that is difficult for you I know because you haven't met her yet! Could someone at the EPAU help maybe?


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls, hope everyone is okay!

Not long got back from my "12" week scan, been put forward 3 days ahead AGAIN! so now I'm 13+2 and due 9th September :cloud9:

https://i40.tinypic.com/56zyp.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Lovely news Smile, congrats :D You're catching me up for due date! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I know! my cousin in law started off a week and a half ahead of me and now I'm only 4 days behind! I think baby is impatient like me :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Yay, Smile, congratulations!

Poshie - I am going to try and wait till next Monday, but if it gets worse I'll go to early pregnancy. I'm sort of sure it's nothing to worry about, it's happened a lot before. I just wish it wouldn't happen, as it just doesn't feel 'right'. Thanks for your support. xx


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies, 

Congrats on your scan, Smile, lovely pic. 

Sadly, mine wasn't good news, mmc at 7 weeks. In pieces at the moment, sorry, best of luck everyone and I hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies, take care xx


----------



## tinytabby

Oh Mirm, I'm so sorry. Lots of love and hugs. Take it easy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness, no I am so sorry mirm :hugs: I have been through 2 losses myself, so I can imagine how you are feeling. If you want to have a chat, feel free to pm me. Take care x


----------



## Jessy16

Great picture Smile!

Mirm, I'm sorry to hear that, I can't imagine how you are feeling. I'm sorry.

Do any of you have names planned yet, or a list of possible names?


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh, Mirm, I am SO sorry to hear that. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh mirm :nope: im so sorry hunny :hugs:


----------



## juicyjen

mirm, 
so, so sorry hun. i know no words are of comfort at the moment. take care, lots of love. x x x x


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is okay!
> 
> Not long got back from my "12" week scan, been put forward 3 days ahead AGAIN! so now I'm 13+2 and due 9th September :cloud9:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/56zyp.jpg

haha! smile! as if you have been put forwards AGAIN! :haha: and we are no longer due-date-buddies! :( is baby upside down in your pic?!? that is hilarious!


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, that's a great scan pic. :) Congrats! Your due date is the day after mine. I can't wait until it gets to be close to that time to see which one of us goes first!

ETA: I don't know if I said this before, but welcome Jessy!


----------



## Smile181c

Jen I know! I've gained 6 days in total! :dohh:

And yes, baby is upside down :haha: it was on it's hands and knees!


----------



## tinytabby

Morning all.

How are you all doing?

I've just started a week's holiday from work. It was meant to just be Friday-Wednesday but I woke up this morning and felt terrible, puked my head off, went back to bed and sorted out an additional 2 days holiday. So lots of lounging around for me for a week! Yay! I am so exhausted at the moment!


----------



## juicyjen

ahhhh! that is so sweet! ive never seen a scan pic like it before! you must be having a little gymnast! x x


----------



## tinytabby

Smile181c said:


> Jen I know! I've gained 6 days in total! :dohh:
> 
> And yes, baby is upside down :haha: it was on it's hands and knees!

It's really cute when they do that - when we had our NT scan baby was on its front initially, looked like it was doing the front crawl! Then it flipped over onto its back really fast.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) haha, a proper little gymnast you have there smile!

TT, oh no, sorry you are feeling awful :( its horrid feeling like that and it's been going on a while now eh. Hope it gets better very soon.

I'm feeling ok. Day off work so spending time with my son and doing some housework....weather is miserable.


----------



## tinytabby

The weather is insane here! I am so glad I haven't left the house! So far we've had beautiful blue skies, hail, thunder, rain, snow and a gale.

Does anyone think they can feel their baby moving yet? Sometimes, over the last few days or so, I get a little tickly, poppy feeling behind my belly button that's a bit like gas but not really, and it's not really in a gas place. 

I know it's quite early on to feel something but today I've really noticed it, especially just after lunch, and wondered if I noticed it especially because I am lazing about.


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm not sure if i've felt any movement yet, it felt like I had something bouncing on my cervix at the weekend though, quite painful. 

I had a call from my ante-natal clinic yesterday, the results from my visit on Friday are showing that I have a water infection. My hubby has the job of going to get my prescription for antibiotics this afternoon because I'm stuck in work. I feel so sorry for him sometimes, yesterday I had in fetching cake on his way home from work.!

On another subject do any of you have trouble with seatbelts when in the car? I know the advice is to place the seatbelt under the bump when pregnant, but since I don't have one yet, it keeps riding up or twisting all the time. I'm finding that I'm constantly pulling at it to move it, and it's rather distracting. I've seen the bump belts on the mothercare and amazon, and I'm considering buying one as their only £20, but I'm unsure as to whether they would be any good if I was in an accident.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear you news Mirm.


----------



## tinytabby

Oh, I hope your infection clears up soon! I know what you mean about helpful men - mine is always sorting things out for me! I feel a bit guilty about it... Not enough to worry much though!

I don't know about seatbelts - I just had a wee look on the web and it says the lap strap should be firmly across your lap under the bump, which makes sense, but the diagonal one should be around your bump. Which way around? I don't think my bump is big enough to hold the strap in any kind of position except straight over my bump at the moment - but when it is I don't know how I would do it. 

We don't have a car so I probably wouldn't get a maternity one - but if you are in the car a lot it might make sense. I don't think they would sell them if they were not safe.


----------



## Shadowcat

I've definitely felt some movement (this is my third). It happens mostly at night or if I'm sitting hunched over. I think baby doesn't like to be squished. :)


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies.

On the movement question, no, I can't say I have felt anything yet. I think I will recognise easier this time, having been through pg before. It is like a twitching, bubbling type sensation to start with and then it becomes more noticeable actual kicks and movement. Very bizarre later on when you see an 'alien' moving inside you! :shock:

No advice on the seat belt situation, sorry. My seat belt wasn't an issue in my first pregnancy and hasn't presented any issues this time so far. As long as you are comfortable (and safe) that's the main thing.

LH - Sorry to hear you have a water infection - hope that clears quickly .

I got the results from my combined test yesterday (so just one week) by letter. It came back low risk at 1:6037 so I'll take those odds. :D


----------



## tinytabby

Great result, Poshie! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Oh and apparently, if you have a posterior placenta (rather than an anterior) you should be able to feel movement and find heartbeat a bit easier ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi everyone! How are you all doing?

Nothing much going on here. I've felt pretty good this week after a rough weekend. I hope the coming weekend will be ok as well. I have been slowly able to eat some meat again here and there...something that has made me totally ill since week six! I had a steak the other night, and yesterday I just HAD to have a bologna sandwich and a dill pickle for lunch. :haha:


How do you know whether your placenta is anterior or posterior? I've had two ultrasounds and the Dr. hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## Poshie

Hello Shadow. Internet has been down all day so far and only just come back up. 
Glad you have been feeling better of late, that is good news. I had been feeling pretty good but today not so much......think this is partly due to tiredness.

I asked the ultrasonographer where my placenta was at my last scan. I don't think they'll mention it unless you ask. They do however, check the placenta position at our later 20 week scan, to rule out placenta previa (where the placenta is low lying and blockign cervix which makes birth difficult).


----------



## tinytabby

Is this a silly question - does the placenta move around a bit?

Glad you're feeling better Shadowcat. I had a big chorizo sandwich today for lunch - it was great. Haven't been sick for 2 days - still get bouts of nausea tho.

Went maternity shopping again as I'm wearing skirts around my armpits at the moment. Bought a denim skirt and a dress from Gap. Paid full price, but got home to find they had sale stickers on them. Argh!! 

I'm definitely starting to look pregnant now. It's quite a weird feeling, looking in the mirror!


----------



## Shadowcat

I've had to wear maternity stuff for a few weeks now. I have a party to go to tonight and I have NOTHING to wear. Oh darn, I guess I'll have to go shopping today. :winkwink:

I didn't know that the Gap carried mat stuff. Maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## tinytabby

Hey, Shadowcat, that not-having-anything-to-wear feeling is horrible - hope you find something!

Gap's maternity stuff is quite good because it's mostly just maternity versions of what they sell anyway. I've noticed a lot of other places' ranges are a bit weird and not what you would normally wear. (I have a fair bit of Gap stuff anyway as I'm all about jeans and t-shirts...)

The not being sick thing only lasted 2 days. I was projectile vomiting at 6am this morning. Aaargh! Why? :nope:

I'm starting to get excited about my booking in appointment on Monday. Hope they still do my dating scan even though I'm a bit further along - might be able to guess whether Sugarlump is a boy or a girl!

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## loves_cookies

Best wishes for your appointment today TinyTabby. :)

I bought a couple of maternity items from Next at the weekend. The tops are to big at the moment but I'm loving having some maternity jeans, my regular jeans haven't fitted properly since I was about 6 weeks!

I had my first bump moment the other day. I was lying on my back in bed at about 4am, unable to sleep, and I put my hand on my stomach and it was hard, I couldn't suck it back in either! I think I'm starting to look pregnant now, the shape of my stomach has definitely changed. Although anyone who doesn't know probably thinks I've put on some weight over the winter!

I haven't bought the bump belt for the car yet, my seatbelt hasn't been as painful since I started taking the anti-biotics for the water infection, so I'm wondering if the pain was caused by that rather than baby.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) How are we all? What a lovely weekend of weather we had eh?

I'm feeling pretty good so far this morning. Had a good night's sleep which helps alot. DH even said to me this morning 'you do look better, more 'alive' :D 

Maternity clothes - definitely need them now and have done really for a while to be honest. Thing is, my sister has them so I need to wait for her to drop them to me. She lives 2 hours away so it's not a simple thing. She's hoping to come and visit one weekened soon. I am trying to resist buying any but I might end up getting some jeans. I am fed up wearing undone trousers. Bump bands have been my saviour for weeks but now it's time for the next stage ;) I still haven't told work yet - although I have told one colleague who said she did wonder. My bump is pretty obvious really and like you, cookies, my colleagues are thinking either 'she's been eating all the pies' or 'she's pregnant' ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks, Cookies. I'm very excited and nervous!

I'm glad the antibiotics are doing the trick and you have found some jeans. It makes all the difference having clothes that fit!


----------



## Poshie

I forgot to say, yes, your appointment is finally going to arrive TT, best of luck! :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Yay, TT...at last! I hope everything goes really well for you today. Can't wait for an update.

Cookies, I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better.



Has anyone else been feeling really tired? I'm just exhausted - I haven't felt like this since very early on. However, no matter how tired my body feels, I can't nap or sleep in when I have the opportunity, no matter how hard I try. I could swear my body is trying to prepare me for the lack of sleep already. :dohh:

Hi, everyone else! We haven't heard from some of you in awhile - hope all is well!


----------



## Poshie

Shadow, my default status is 'extremely tired'. I had a good night last night but I will still need another full night's sleep tonight. If I miss even an hour, I feel it. I think it 's just part and parcel of pregnancy and will hopefully improve.......at least until baby arrives! ;)


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm also constantly tired, once I get home from work I can barely manage to move from the sofa, my poor hubby is having to do everything. I don't think I've slept through the night since I've been pregnant as I was having problems for a week or so before I got my BFP. The most irritating thing about it is I have no clue what's causing it, as I don't need to get up in the night at all.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same - though I managed to stay up until 9 last night instead of my usual 8.30 lol was still up at 5.30 needing a wee though!:dohh:


----------



## juicyjen

well, im enjoying a sneaky sick day off work! :shhh: im not really skiving, i have been having real bad pain my hips, pelvis and back since last week. :( looked it up and think it might be the start of SPD?? anyway, last night it was at its worst and ive also managed hurt my neck! :dohh: so txt work last night to say i wouldnt be in, and whatdoyaknow! its a lot better today! so just enjoying the rest anyway!


----------



## Poshie

Lovely day for a day off Jen, enjoy! ;) I hope it isn't the start of SPD because I know that can be debilitating, especially towards the end of pregnancy. One of my buddies on here was on crutches and could barely move!


----------



## juicyjen

i know! thats what im really worried about! :wacko: at first i thought it was too early, but it has been so painful, especially either side of my lady bits. :blush: feels as though someone has forced my legs apart. And my hips have been clicking when moving. Has anybody else had this?


----------



## tinytabby

Hi all, just back from my appointment. It lasted 2 hours!!

Had the scan first, which was OK - not as nice as the last one. It lasted all of 5 minutes. Baby is fine. Tried to get a peek at the sex. I couldn't see anything between Sugarlump's legs but OH thought he did! So we will have to be patient!

Then I had the MW appointment. OH was told he wasn't allowed at all. The appointment went fine though. Blood tests were sore! MW remarked I was a bit late for my booking in and I just asked her not to go there!

She was nice though. She encouraged me to consider home birth, and was reassuring about the bleeding. I'm getting another MW appointment in 3 weeks and my anomaly scan will be soon after.

I feel so much better now. Phew!

On the tiredness front, I have felt fantastic for the last 2 days. Well, when I say fantastic I mean normal! OH has manflu so I have been looking after him for a change!

Hope everyone gets a wee burst of normal soon xxx


----------



## Poshie

Really pleased your appointment went well TT, great news :D Blood tests are horrid aren't they...you can look forward to some more like that at 28 weeks! My 12 scan seem to go in a blur, they don't give you much time at all. That's why the private ones are so much nicer I think.

Isn't it funny how we use the word 'fantastic' in place of 'normal' these days ;) I did the same thing the other day!

I am considering having a gender scan in the next couple of weeks - can't decide whether to fork out for it or not though ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie.

Yeah, the blood test was a bit sore and my arm feels quite bruised. Can't see a bruise though. I really don't like them. The MW said she had had a fainter already that morning. I didn't faint though. Just kept staring at the clock on the wall!

Do you get a 20 week anomaly scan or would your gender scan be the only one you get between now and the birth? I'm happy to wait till 20 weeks because they will tell us gender then - but if they weren't going to, I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Poshie

Yes, our hospital will tell you the gender at the 20 week anomoly scan. The gender scan I refer to would be an extra (private) scan in between for us impatient people! ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Haha, I see! In that case, I say save your money! Although, you get nice pictures from the private scans...


----------



## Poshie

My 20 week scan is on 19 April 2012 and has been booked since my 10 week booking in appt, so ages! It's nice to have a date to look forward to and it's actually only 5 weeks this Thursday. Part of the reason for my impatience is organising clothes - we have boxes and boxes of boys clothes and I want to know if I'm keeping them or if I need to fill with girls clothes instead (all from my sister). This is the sort of job I'd like done before baby comes, rather than after. Looking long term, we will need to do some pretty major room reorganising and this will be dependent upon the baby's sex.


----------



## tinytabby

I can see why you'd be impatient with all that organising to do.

Makes me wonder whether I'm being a bit lackadaisical about it. We're not bothering with anything until much closer to the birth. We're not doing much to the spare room before Sugarlump is big enough to sleep alone at night, and as for clothes, furniture, pushchair, car seat, all that... I was going to leave it all till I'm about 25-30 weeks.

I think I am a bit wary of being too sorted, having too many things, in case something goes wrong. Is that normal?


----------



## Poshie

Perfectly normal. With my son, I didn't buy a pram until I was 8 months! I left most things as late as possible. I think 2nd time around it's different because I have all those things and won't need to buy anything hardly at all, just do some home reorganising. It's also different this time as I have my son to factor into all this and he will need my time too, even when baby comes, hence my need to be as organised as I can before the birth ;)


----------



## tinytabby

That makes total sense! My 3 year old nephew hates people spending too much time with his little brother, even now! 

I am going to start doing some research now, just to work out what I need, how much everything costs, and what kind of buggy I want. I live up 3 flights of stairs so that in particular is a big important question to answer!


----------



## loves_cookies

My 20 week scan date has arrived in the post today, Tuesday 24th April. I'm quite excited right now!

I haven't even thought about buying anything yet, I said very early on that we won't be looking at anything until we've had our 20 week scan, so by the time we decide i'll probably be 25+ weeks.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Great news on your scan date coming through cookies :happydance: a date to look forward to.

TT - Yes, I think something as lightweight and easy to carry as possible will be in order for your buggy needs!

So 15 weeks today and Pud has turned into an orange. Had a chat with DH last night about the early gender scan option.........we have decided we aren't going to bother and we will wait for 20 wk scan on 19 April ;) We will still have plenty of time to get things organised so a few more weeks won't make a difference.


----------



## tinytabby

Cookies and Poshie, I think it will be nice all having the 20 week scan at the same-ish time xx


----------



## Poshie

Definitely TT :D Mine and LC is the same week, what date is yours again?


----------



## tinytabby

Not got mine yet, but I've been assured it will be around the 20-week mark! They were doing the paperwork yesterday, so I should hear in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Poshie

:dance: Just think, our scans are only next month so can't be long!


----------



## tinytabby

I know! And we'll be half way through!


----------



## Poshie

Sooo....who has officially told work and who (like me) still hasn't? ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Eek! I have, but then that was because I was so sick and it was affecting my ability to function at work!

When will you tell them?


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have my 20w scan date either :shrug:

I told work ages ago! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Well I was planning on telling them this week but my director has gone on paternity leave (his baby came early). The only other senior person is the CEO and I don't want to tell him! It's difficult. I told a colleague and she seemed to guess anyway so I wonder whether they are expecting it......... my director also mentioned last week that I didn't seem like quite my usual perky self and was everything ok.....I guess I'll either have to email my director or wait for him to get back, by which time I will be nearly 17 weeks :shock:


----------



## loves_cookies

I told my line manager unofficially at 5 weeks. I told HR properly last week when they asked me when I plan on starting my maternity leave and I've rather enjoyed working it all out. I've been saving nearly all my annual leave, so I plan to finish on 8th August and I have enough leave to then not start my maternity leave until 10th September. I only get statutory maternity leave though, so I'm a bit apprehensive about money. 

Has anyone else made plans yet?


----------



## tinytabby

I was waiting for my official due date, which they gave me yesterday - the 5th of September! I think I'll probably stop 3 weeks before, use whatever holidays I have left (not much as I only get 20 days a year). We get quite a good maternity package but I'm still worrying about money!

Poshie - you can tell them as late as 26 weeks (I think). Might be better to wait for your actual boss to come back so you can tell him in person?


----------



## Poshie

I only get statutory maternity pay too, cookies. It was tough of course but it paid for the weekly shop at least. I saved up my annual leave last time too which was nice. I am planning on taking any remaining leave prior to taking maternity leave and work as long as physically possible. The good news is that you accrue your annual leave whilst you are on maternity leave which means, you can go back to work even later or perhaps part time for a while (that's what I did). I haven't worked all the dates out yet but will do when I tell work ;)

TT - yes, you are right. I did a check thing on a gov uk website and the latest I can tell work is something like 26 May, so ages! I will wait and tell my director when he gets back I think


----------



## Poshie

Oh and last time I finished work 3 weeks before my son arrived, so same as your plan TT ;)


----------



## Smile181c

My due date is the 9th, then my mat leave will start on the 10th (as the 9th is a Sunday) but I'll be on annual leave from the 10th August which is 4 weeks before :) x


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, congrats on a good appointment - sounds like everything went well. 

I haven't gotten my 20 week appt scheduled yet - I won't know when that is until the 27th of this month when I have my 16 week checkup.

I really, really, really, REALLY want to know the sex, like yesterday. We have two boys already and absolutely everyone swears that this one is a girl, but I remain unconvinced. A girl would be fantastic, but we already know what to do with boys, so either way I'm thrilled. :thumbup:

You all are making me really glad that I work at home (no offense meant, it's just easier). I'm sure I've told you all of this before, but I am a private nanny and I had to tell my family around 8 weeks because I'd be taking the baby to my Dr.'s appointments...plus, I looked like death and I was afraid they'd think I was really sick with some kind of disease. :winkwink: My childcare family is a teacher family, so I'll stop working in June and won't pick it up again until January. I won't have any income from September to January, which scares me, but I'm really looking forward to the time off!

What do you all do for a living?

I'm due on the 8th, which is also the Saturday after school starts here. I'll have a middle schooler (6th grade), a 4th grader, and a newborn...scary thought! The boys will be 9 and 11.5 when this baby arrives.


----------



## Poshie

Hey Shadow. You will have your hands full that's for sure! I guess though, you might be well practised in looking after a baby, what with being a nanny? In some ways it is complicated being an employee and having to work everything out, but in other ways we are lucky to get some money whilst not working. If I was self-employed (like my DH) I would get nothing at all. So will you be taking just 4 months off work? Then will you take your baby to work too?

I work in the construction industry, specialisting in the health and safety/regulations side of things. It's one of the thankless jobs that somebody's got to do ;) Part office based, but lots of meetings and site visits.


----------



## Smile181c

I need to change what I just said :haha: just had my risk assessment and my ML starts on the 10th Sept (day after due date - dd is a Sunday) then I finish work on AL on the 6th so I actually have 5 weeks off not 4!

I work in a (hugely boring) office x


----------



## AngelSerenity

loves_cookies said:


> I told my line manager unofficially at 5 weeks. I told HR properly last week when they asked me when I plan on starting my maternity leave and I've rather enjoyed working it all out. I've been saving nearly all my annual leave, so I plan to finish on 8th August and I have enough leave to then not start my maternity leave until 10th September. I only get statutory maternity leave though, so I'm a bit apprehensive about money.
> 
> Has anyone else made plans yet?

You'll be grand, it's amazing how litte you can get by on. I really worried about money as I'm the main breadwinner in our house and I only got statutory maternity pay as well with no.1. It'll be the same now as well. We made it through, although I do have to say I only took 16 weeks off, then used my leave so did part-time weeks for a couple of months but got full-time pay! I'm just back on top off things a year after my maternity leave finished as it was a draining year with so much spending betwenn the abby, house things and car repairs, so i also have to get the cap on how we're going to afford it again, plus childminding etc for no.2. Now I'm not looking forward to working all that bit out but hey its a while away yet...


----------



## Poshie

Hello Angel. I too am wondering how childcare for no. 2 will be paid for! :shock:


----------



## AngelSerenity

I think I'm due the 19th October (made a mistake yesterday) but really havent got a clue when I'll take off. Last time I took off 2 weeks before my EDD and bubs was 10 days late so had a nice 3 weeks to myself.

I had hoped to carry over 5days I currently have into the next financial year but my employers are getting stricter with carrying holidays over. I used to get TOIL but dont get this anymore as am management so I'm a little apprehensive about when and how much time I'll take off. I'm determined to take 6 months this time though, I only took 16 weeks in total last time due to money constraints. 

I think I'll be selling a few things on ebay lol ;-)

I work for a governing body of sport (gymnastics) as a Business Development Manager. I do enjoy it but it's hard work, all strategic planning, dealing with all the complaints and crap, funding and trying to move the sport forward in the country (NI).

I don't know when I'll say to my boss, I was thinking earlier this time (this month) as he may allow me to carry over the leave, plus I feel pretty rotten and he knows about my history of repeated MCs and the last one in January so may be he'll be sympathetic? I only get to see him about once a month as our HQ is in England and I'm based in NI. I have a very heavy workload on for the next 2 months which is also making me slightly nervous and how I'll cope lol.

Last time I left it until after my 20 week scan as was too nervous...


----------



## AngelSerenity

Poshie said:


> Hello Angel. I too am wondering how childcare for no. 2 will be paid for! :shock:

Let's rob a bank?


----------



## loves_cookies

I work as an IT Network Manager for an International 6th form college. Unfortunately I work a full time position rather than a term time, but we don't have a standard UK timetable so the Teachers and Students finish for the summer at the end of May and the new term starts in August. Lucky me, the first week back for the teachers will be my last couple of days in! For once I can be in happy holiday mode instead of them!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Shadowcat and Serenity 

I work as a strategist for a digital marketing agency. It's a creative and strategic role and I love it. I'm only the 3rd woman to have a baby in my company's 15 year history... Most of the employees are under 30! The hours are long and there's lots of travel so it will be interesting to see if it's compatible with being a mum. I'd like to think it can be. 

So far they're being very accommodating. I will be able to work from home as often as I like when I'm more heavily pregnant, so that should help.


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, that sounds great!

I just wanted to pop back in and say OMG! I'm feeling SO much movement tonight. I am soooo excited about this part. :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> TT, that sounds great!
> 
> I just wanted to pop back in and say OMG! I'm feeling SO much movement tonight. I am soooo excited about this part. :cloud9::happydance:

That's lovely, Shadowcat!


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! had my mw appointment yday and got to hear the heartbeat! it was beautiful! :cloud9: like a little train chuffing away, which leads me to think. . . boy?! :blue: anybody else heard the heartbeat and had a guess at what they are having? also, got my blood results back and my iron level is 13.4!! which the mw thought was incredible! also my scan date came through for 26th april! :happydance: cant wait!!
shadowcat, just wanted to say how amazing you are getting loads of movement! its an incredible feeling isnt it? x x x
hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Shadowcat

Great news, Jen! Did they tell you what the heart rate was? I've heard that girls are generally a bit higher than boys...but some do say that that's a myth, so who knows. :winkwink:

We'll all be having our 20 week scans right around the same time. How exciting!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey guys, ok I've got baby brain lol. I was in here earlier in the year but had a MC on 13th January. To my amazement I've conceived again straightaway, and am very nervous and trying to remain positive (EDD 19th Oct).

Anyway, I'd popped in to say hi and for some reason started posting everywhere as thought I was in October Pumpkins!:blush:

Apologies, but hello all! It's lovely to see you all progressing well and even though I'm tinged with a little sadness when I see your progress bars as I'm not there, I'm keeping everything crossed this time.

I hope you dont mind if I pop in now and again?

xoxo


----------



## juicyjen

hey angel! :hi: i thought i recognised your name from earlier in the year. sorry to hear about your miscarriage but thats wonderful that you got pregnant again so quickly, must be a real comfort. you are due around the same time as my sis in law! x x


----------



## frantastic20

Hey all, haven't posted for AAAAAGES but I've been reading!!

I have my 20 week scan on 12th April, but after a horrible consultant appt yesterday I cheered myself up by booking an early gender scan for this Friday! I will be 16+1 so I hope they'll be able to tell, especially as I'm pretty plus size! The place I found is called Meet Your Baby in Leeds, and they have a special offer on so the scan is £50 - can't wait!

It was interesting to read everyone's maternity leave plans - I'm a team leader in a large debt charity. My husband works there too and we're sharing mat leave - 9 months for me and 3 for him. I'm planning on annual leave from July 20th for four weeks, then mat leave from then (almost 2 weeks before EDD). We just get statutory pay too, although with us both being trained debt counsellors we had a budget sorted before we started TTC - although I'm already stressing that it won't go to plan (and it didn't account for things we need to buy, just living costs). Ironically, the charity are reviewing their maternity provision and will probably increase it, but too late for me!

I've starting showing this week, which I wasn't expecting, being a big girl! It's kind of freaking me out though - did any of you current mums experience that the first time?

Hope everyone's having a lovely evening anyway, I have OBEM on live pause, so I'm off to go watch!!

:thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Frantastic, good to hear from you. 

Exciting that you're doing a gender scan - keep us posted! Do you have a feeling about whether it's a boy or girl?

The bump thing is fun - I went back to work today after a week off and as soon as I took my coat off in the office this morning all the girls were like, 'ooh! Your bump's popped out, give us a twirl!'

It actually made my day! Think I'm starting to enjoy this. :-D


----------



## frantastic20

Hey TT... I'm not sure what I think it is, might do the wedding ring test before I go! 

My dad is desperate for a granddaughter, and DH and I can only agree on girl names, so I guess it will be a boy! :dohh:

It is kind of nice having the bump, and DH gets a massive grin whenever we talk about it... Think I'm alternating between excited and freaked out :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Whats the wedding ring test?

I've popped too - I feel massive!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning :)

Good to hear from you Fran - sorry you had a bad consultant appt but :happydance: for the gender scan! I did consider doing the same thing but my DH talked me into waiting til 20 weeks. 

I didn't really show in my first pg til about 16 weeks. This time I started to show probably about 12 weeks. I haven't even told work yet, but they must know!

That's lovely your colleagues have noticed your bump TT :D

Smile - I did the wedding ring test in my first pregnancy....... You put your wedding ring on a hair and dangle about tummy - if it moves back and forth it's a boy (I think) and if it goes round and round it's a girl? Not sure if I've remembered that right.

Hello again Angel, of course we don't mind you popping in ;)

I am feeling pretty okay so far this morning. Can't believe I'll be 4 months pregnant in less than a week. Time is flying :shock:


----------



## Smile181c

Does it have to be your own wedding ring? I'm only engaged! :haha:


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm going to give that a shot. Does it have to be a hair? My hair is wavy/curly and it probably wouldn't work. Can I just use thread? 

Hi, Frantastic, good to see you! I can't wait to see what the results are.

Angel, congrats and wishing you the best of luck!

I'm definitely starting to show - I catch strangers eyeballing me in public, especially when I'm pushing the 7 month old in a stroller. :haha: It's nice to think that I'm finally getting past that "boy, has she put on some weight?" stage. It's taking awhile, though, because I'm not a slender person to begin with (I'm only 5'2" and I started out 30 pounds overweight - though I'm still down ten!).

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Poshie

Hello Smile and Shadow. I guess you could use a thread instead of hair. Think I had to use about 3-4 hairs when I did it! It's just a bit of fun really so I'm sure using your engagement ring would suffice.

Haha, yes I bet you did get some looks with a young baby and being pregnant ;) 

The places I have put on weight are tummy (obviously); boobs and maybe a bit on bum, but the rest of me is quite slim. I'll start putting it on around my face later which is not an attractive look ;)

Oh and on the subject of work - my friend (the only one I've told) just came over to let me know that there is speculation going on in the office as to whether I am preggers or not .... some think yes, some think no, they are all guessing!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Ladies,

It's good to hear all your updates.

We've decided not to find out the gender, but I think we might have fun with the wedding ring thing, and whether the heartbeat sounds like a train or a horse, and just see what happens.

Well my body decided to celebrate baby becoming a lemon by having some pink and brown discharge! A trip of the GP this morning and they have asked me to monitor it. If it gets worse then they will send me for a scan, if not then it's just one of those things! But my trip this morning has revealed that my water infection has cleared up, so there is some good news I suppose. 

I'm undecided as to whether I'm showing or not. My Husband says I am, but I've always carried a bit of weight round my middle anyway, so I think I'm still rocking the I ate way to many pies look!


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed everything is okay cookies :)

I think I'm starting to show now, its very noticeable from the sides, but then when I lift my top up and look at myself from the front I do just look fat lol I'm losing my curves so I don't really have a shape now (which I know is cause body is adjusting to fit bubs so I'm not too fussed) can't wait to see a bump shape from the front now! xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Cookies, hope everything is OK. I've had some form of bleeding every fortnight since my bfp. It's still scary when it happens, but remember it's really common in the first few months of pregnancy, and there are all sorts of harmless causes.

Hopefully it will stop very soon and you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## Poshie

Hello again. It must be scaryfor you both TT and cookies, having any sort of bleeding during pregnancy. As TT says, it is surprising how many people do have it though and everything is fine. Hope it stops for you both soon though :hugs:

Smile - Like you say, bump is noticeable from the sides but not so much from the front, although I do have a tummy. Also, at work I am subconsiously keeping my tummy in but when I let it all hang on it looks big!


----------



## mumof9

my EDD is 26th sept, this will be our 10th baby, looking forward to getting to know you all :thumbup:


----------



## frantastic20

Hey mumof9 - that's an enormous brood you have there!!! Obviously very well behaved though for you to get all 9 of them posing so well! :happydance: My brother has given up on his three all looking at the camera at once, let alone smiling!

OK ladies, I just did the wedding ring test - used one hair and my wedding ring (and you can definitely use thread and a needle if you're missing either of those - that's how I was taught it when I was little, doing it to aunties and cousins!). It went side to side, which is meant to indicate girl (although I made the mistake of googling to double check, and of course different sites had it different ways around!!). I'm going to get DH to hold the hair shortly, to see if we get the same result!!

I think we should all do it and post our results, it will be interesting to see how many get it right!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NicMar

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while but have been checking in with the posts to keep up. I'm still feeling exhausted though, and can't make it past 7:30/8:00!! 

I've been feeling well on the whole, but have had a few more episodes of light spotting...sends me into a tizzy every time, but then the scans are always good. Wish it didn't happen, but the midwife doesn't seem too concerned.

Definitely feeling more flutters though - so exciting! Has anyone used a home Doppler??


----------



## mumof9

frantastic20 thankyou haha i wish they were well behaved they are not bad kids just a couple of the lil boys like demolishing the house my hubby is forever fixing things, but other than that they are good :) ive tried the wedding ring test a few times but it seems to sway when your pulse in your fingers throbs so i dont believe in it, i am more for the chinese gender predictor it has been right all 9 times with me this time it says a boy so be interesting to see if it works again :p

nicmar sorry about your spotting i had it a few times in this pregnancy from about 5 weeks on and off till about 10 weeks its scary i was the same had 3 scans and they all looked fine but you just cant relax even now i still get panicky, speaking of dopplers iv just had a bath then thought id have a listen to baby and i couldnt find its heartbeat for ages starting panicking then found it, think was hiding haha, hope the spotting goes now and you have a happy healthy rest of your pregnancy, i have my 12 week scan on monday morning cant wait xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies and welcome Mum of 9, I can't even begin to imagine life with so many children! Best of luck with your scan on Monday :)

Nicmar, good to hear from you. I have a doppler which I last used just last night actually. Really easy to find heartbeat - it always seems to be in the same place at the moment. As well as the heartbeat you can hear plopping whooshing noises, which I assume is Pud moving about in there.

I haven't tried the wedding ring thing yet but will try and remember to over the weekend ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Wow, Mumof9, you're my hero! Welcome and congrats. I think big families are great. I have one close friend with 5 and one with 6, and they're both awesome Moms, and their kids are all very well behaved! I have a theory that Moms must grow in patience with each subsequent child. What do you think?

I was an only child, so I have always wanted siblings for my own...however, I think that three is where we'll stop, mostly for financial reasons.

NicMar, good to see you!

Ok, so I used thread with my ring, and it swung in a circle. The website that I looked it up on said that indicated a girl...but then I came here and read Frantastic's post, so now who knows? :haha:

Only ten more days until my next appointment. I thought I'd be over being nervous by now!! Even though I've felt movements, I still have worries that something will be wrong. Am I alone there?


----------



## loves_cookies

Well after my update yesterday lunchtime my day got a lot more interesting.

My discharge turned into blood, so ended up back with my GP yesterday afternoon, who sent me to the emergency gynaecology department at the hospital. I had a lovely 4 hour stay whilst they checked me over. My cervix was closed, and they found the heartbeat using the doppler but had to play chase with the baby to find it, and even then we only heard it for about 2 seconds in total so it appears I have an uncooperative baby!

I was told to return for a scan this morning to see if they could find the reason, and the placenta is to blame! My placenta is anterior and there is a section sitting over my cervix which is causing the blood. Baby was just as uncooperative this morning! It wouldn't move into a clear position for her, but did seem to enjoy sitting on it's head!

So already I have a mental child!

Glad to hear everyone else is doing ok though. Happy Friday :)


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, what a time you are having LC, sorry to hear that. I assume that your placenta must be low lying then which is causing the blood? Hope the placenta moves soon so the bleeding stops. I know they check the position at 20 week scan. :hugs:

Shadow - I don't think the nervousness /worry ever goes away :hugs:

Hope everyone has a nice weekend and I'll look forward to your updates x


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Cookies! That sounds like a stressful 24 hours, but at least you know the cause. Your baby sounds like it will be quite good fun too! What happens next? Will they just be monitoring the situation or is there more tests or anything?

Shadowcat - I'm the same with the worries - they just pop in and out of my head.

Poshie - and everyone - hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## juicyjen

hi cookies, what a worrying time your having. But at least you know that everything is ok with your bubs and sounds like your hospital is taking good care of you x x 
shadow, i think my worry is only now starting to ease up after hearing the heartbeat on tuesday. Even after my scan i kept thinking, i wasnt quite 12 weeks, what about if something happend?? especially after reading about ladies on here who miscarried at 13 weeks. But after hearing the heartbeat at 14 weeks i feel more relaxed and also i think im feeling the beginning of little flutters! 
have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Shadowcat

Happy weekend, everyone! I'm really excited to be an orange today. :happydance:


Cookies, glad to hear that you're ok. How scary!

Jen, I have an appointment on the 27th, and I'll be a little over 16 weeks then...and I've still had the thought more than once that I'll get there and find out that something is wrong. Maybe I'll feel better after that if/when I hear the heartbeat.

Congrats on feeling flutters! How awesome!


----------



## frantastic20

Hey ladies, hope your weekends are going well! :thumbup:

Went for my gender scan last night, photo below, and found out that we're having a boy!

Just posting and running though, I'm supposed to be cooking..:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Beanie4 - 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shadowcat

Congratulations, Frantastic! Aww, the first of us to find out what we're having...how exciting. :)


----------



## tinytabby

Woo! Fran! That's very exciting news xx Congratulations!


----------



## Poshie

Many Congratulations on team :blue: Fran! :D :happydance:


----------



## NicMar

Congrats on the baby boy Fran!!


----------



## mumof9

aww wow congrats fran on the blue, how exciting you can start buying things :happydance: dont no but it somehow seems more real when you know what sex the lil bean is doesnt it, 

hope you are all having a great weekend and happy mothers day for tommoro xx


----------



## juicyjen

congrats on your little boy fran! 
im in 2 minds whether or not to find out, but hubby really doesnt want to, so guess its going to be a surprise!


----------



## frantastic20

Thanks for all the kind words, it's very exciting!

Jen - it was me who didn't want to find out but we did it in the end because my dad was obsessed with it being a girl (my brother has 4 sons). He's not the kind of person who hides disappointment so I wanted him to have time to get used to the idea.

And I was right - he was pretty gutted on Friday - nice to know my first baby is *sigh* 'another grandson' for him... I'd be upset if I wasn't so used to him!!!

Luckily for us the in-laws only have granddaughters, so at least he'll be an exciting addition for them! Saying that, my mum's terrible too and keeps saying it's more special when it's your daughter having the baby (i.e. this grandson is more exciting than the others!)

Parents eh?

Hope the mums are having lovely days - has anyone pregnant for the first time had any cute gifts/cards from their unborn child (my DH would never think of that!)?


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats on team :blue: fran!! 

Hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## Poshie

Happy Monday everyone :) Sun is shining here but pretty cold and frosty at the moment.

Fran - that is upsetting about your Dad.....good idea of yours to give him the time to get used to the idea. I'm sure he will ;)

We will definitely be wanting to find out at our 20 week scan. I want to get things organised in good time, as having a toddler already creates alot more work. This way I can either sort out the boys clothes or get rid of them and replace with my niece's girls clothes. We save ourselves a fortune on clothing as we haven't had to buy anything for my son! I also find that you do feel a certain bond when you find out the sex and I think that's nice.

Talking of Mother's Day. I got a lovely handmade card from my son and a flower in a pot :cloud9: and also another card from my son and 'unborn one' ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone, happy Monday!

I had a lovely weekend - now I have my energy back I'm really enjoying being sociable.

After a week of not being sick at all, I now have random sickness. Lost my breakfast yesterday all over the floor. Been feeling intensely nauseous for very short bursts this morning, but so far I'm OK! It is quite nerve wracking.

Am I the only one still feeling/being sick?

Also, has anyone else also started having really sore hips and legs at night? Have you got any special pillow arrangements to help? I've been trying a pillow between my legs but I'm considering one of those special ones.


----------



## Poshie

Hello TT. Whilst I am feeling much better in the nausea department, I still get the odd wave. I think it coincides with hunger, as in, I feel worse as I get hungry. Like now, it's nearly lunchtime and I am starving and feeling funny. I haven't been sick for a while, although I did barf last week after my boy was sick and the smell set me off!

I have to say I haven't really suffered from any aches and pains of that nature yet. I know people who use body pillows and things but I never did last time. I have an arm/shoulder injury but that isn't pregnancy related ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, I have more good days than bad now, but I do still feel nausea sometimes - I actually lost my breakfast yesterday too. I've figured out that it's more likely to happen if I let myself get dehydrated. DH bought me Gatorade powder and I've been drinking a bottle of that every morning as soon as I get up...it really helps. However, I STILL have problems with the smell of certain foods cooking. For instance, I can eat cold chicken in a salad at a restaurant, but I can't stand it when DH cooks chicken in the house. I can cook and eat pre-made turkey burgers at home, but ground turkey meat still makes me ill - I can't even touch the package. Is anyone else experiencing that? I find it really odd.


I've said it on BnB numerous times - the Snoogle is the absolute best thing in the world for sleeping. If you haven't seen one, Google it. There are so many options for positioning them - they're very versatile.


I've had a fun development over the past couple of weeks - EVERYTHING is annoying the hell out of me! Does anyone else have this problem? Barking dogs, drivers on the road, my kids, DH, my family, my friends... at least ten times a day I feel like I'm going to lose it and punch someone, lol. It's little things, too, that never used to bother me at all before. I'm going to be a monster by the time I'm in the third trimester if this keeps up.


----------



## tinytabby

I'm glad/sorry I'm not the only one feeling sick! :-(

Shadowcat, what interesting things you say. I've kind of gone off meat altogether (apart from pork, strangely enough) and drinking straight water makes me feel sick. Maybe I'm dehydrated. I've been trying to drink less fizzy drinks but actually I've not been replacing them with much. I'll try and drink more!

Ooh, Snoogle, I couldn't remember the name! Going to check it out, thanks


----------



## frantastic20

TT I'm the same on both counts... sickness had pretty much disappeared but over the last week I keep getting little waves of nausea... worst was during dinner on Sunday (bangers and mash... usually yum!) where DH thought I was going to lose it all mid-meal!

I also have really painful hips at night - I also tried a pillow which didn't help so I am also off to google Snoogle!!! Which sounds quite funny...

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Poshie

*16 Weeks / Avacado*

Morning all :)

Thanks for visiting my journal Smile. How are you doing?

Me and avacado have a mw appt at 10.15am this morning. I am expecting her to have a go at finding heartbeat (even though I have done that myself of course at home) and go through my blood results. I am expecting my iron to be on the low side (as it was in my last pregnancy) but hopefully not too bad. I have been taking prenatals now since November which hopefully helps. I have also bought a natural iron supplement called Spatone which I have ready to take should I need to ;)

So did you girls find out about the Snoogle? Sounds nice :D


----------



## Smile181c

I'm good thanks :) finally got my 20w scan appointment through the post! 26th April :) Need to make a new ticker!


----------



## Poshie

:dance: for scan appt! It's very exciting isn't it. Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## Smile181c

It is exciting - but 5 weeks sounds like a lifetime! :haha: we will be finding out gender (if we're allowed!) I've heard of some NHS sonographers being a bit funny about revealing gender though? So I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## Poshie

Some hospitals still won't tell gender, although most do these days. It's worth asking your midwife. When it comes to scan day, say early on that you'd like to find out the sex (if possible) so it's not rushed at the end. For my son, we had a moody sonographer and she was a bit miffed (it seemed) about teling us the gender because we didn't ask til the end. Although, we could actually tell ourselves! ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah my aunty said that with her twins, she got a massive lecture from the sonographer about how it wasn't a gender scan it was an anomly scan etc and my aunty was like of course we want to know if everythings okay with them, but if you could tell us the gender we'd like to know :haha: so I'll just have to slip that in right when we get there!


----------



## Poshie

Yes, play it softly and you shoud be okay. My approach is going to be 'we'd like to try and find out the gender once everything has been checked, if that's okay'. ;)


----------



## mumof9

hows all you girls doing?
i had my 12 week scan yesterday all was well im measuring a few days bigger which is normal for me i end up like a house haha, iv got my 20 week scan on may 5th but i decided not going to find out the sex of this lil one, i found out with babies #1,2 an 9 but i must admit its so much more exciting not knowing and guessing so my sonographer will be staying well away from its genitalia im afraid lol 

what you all upto today, im going to try and de clutter my kitchen so much we dont use in our cupboards so they are getting boxed up and put away in our lockup till we can eventually move, i need to gain room in my cupboards need the space so badly :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello Mumfo9, glad to hear your scan went well :) I am at work today but looking forward to my day off with my son and DH tomorrow. 

MW appt went well. It's only a 10 minute walk away from my office so very handy as I don't need much time off. Blood results came back A OK. I am A- blood so she rang up the hosptial there and then to book my Anti-D jab for 28 weeks. Even my iron was good at 12.7! Very surprised and pleased about that. I got up on the couch to listen for heartbeat. She tried in the middle and low down but no joy. I ended up saying, I have a doppler at home and I usually find it 'here' pointed down to the left hand side. Sure enough she found it! Apparently she is going back to work at the hospital in May so I will have a different midwife for my next appt. Apparently she likes to see you at 25 weeks (even though second timers don't technically get a 25 week appt) so that's nice. That is when I will get my MABT1 form thingy for work.


----------



## mumof9

Poshie said:


> Hello Mumfo9, glad to hear your scan went well :) I am at work today but looking forward to my day off with my son and DH tomorrow.
> 
> MW appt went well. It's only a 10 minute walk away from my office so very handy as I don't need much time off. Blood results came back A OK. I am A- blood so she rang up the hosptial there and then to book my Anti-D jab for 28 weeks. Even my iron was good at 12.7! Very surprised and pleased about that. I got up on the couch to listen for heartbeat. She tried in the middle and low down but no joy. I ended up saying, I have a doppler at home and I usually find it 'here' pointed down to the left hand side. Sure enough she found it! Apparently she is going back to work at the hospital in May so I will have a different midwife for my next appt. Apparently she likes to see you at 25 weeks (even though second timers don't technically get a 25 week appt) so that's nice. That is when I will get my MABT1 form thingy for work.

glad your app went well, i normally get low on iron but normally for the last 4 weeks or so, haha you are as bad as me i have my own doppler they are so reasurring when you get a bit worried :thumbup: xx


----------



## juicyjen

smile!! your 20 week scan is the same day as mine! :dance: mine is at 8.45 (ear-ly!!!!) cant wait! we have decided not to find out the sex, as hubby REALLY doesnt want to, although, a little part of me wants to. . . :devil:

poshie- havent you got another appointment until 25 weeks? she got me to book my next one for when im 18 weeks, before i go for my scan.


----------



## Smile181c

Yay Jen! Aw unlucky you have to stay team yellow :nope: still, you have 5 weeks to chip away at OH! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Jen :) Toeday was my 16 week mw appt, then it's anomoly scan at 20 weeks, then it's 25 week mw appt - I think that's standard (same as I had last time). 

Yay for being scan day buddies smile and jen! :happydance:


----------



## Shadowcat

Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone! Hope the lack of activity in here means that all of us are experiencing no issues and that we're all having a comfortable week. :thumbup: I feel great this week so far, hope you all do too.


----------



## loves_cookies

All is calm with me again now, thank goodness. :)

I've been looking for an excuse to post though so I can stare at my new fruit. I do this every week, you'd have thought the novelty would have worn off by now! :laugh2:

So thank you Shadowcat :)


----------



## tinytabby

loves_cookies said:


> All is calm with me again now, thank goodness. :)
> 
> I've been looking for an excuse to post though so I can stare at my new fruit. I do this every week, you'd have thought the novelty would have worn off by now! :laugh2:
> 
> So thank you Shadowcat :)

Sweet! I know what you mean!

Glad all's well with both you guys. I'm feeling pretty rubbish and working quite hard, don't have much to say. Got my blood test results in the post yesterday. Clean bill of health! So that's good... Still don't have a date for my 20 week scan, but I'm not that surprised given that I didn't get a date for my last appointment forever.

I'm a bit down in the dumps actually. It feels like I have been feeling awful for ages, and that the amount of time left till Sugarlump arrived is forever. I guess this is probably typical of the middle of pregnancy, but still, boo. Don't like it.


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)

Sorry you are feeling fed up TT - I know that feeling. You have been suffering for a long time though, so I don't blame you. Fx it doesn't last much longer for you :hugs:

Sounds like you are going through the feeling better stage Shadowcat, that's great news! I know you had it very tough for a while there.

It's great seeing your new fruit baby size isn't it!

I am doing okay. Feeling pretty good. Just starting to look at maternity leave (ie. when to take it) and more importantly, arrangements for childcare when I go back to work. It's definitely going to be tough with 2. I haven't officially told my childminder, but she has found out today via a patient of my DH's! It's not that it's a secret, it's just I wanted to tell her myself. So anyway, I will have a chat with her tonight when she drops my son off.


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie. I wish I could feel better consistently! I think work is to blame!

Sorry your 'secret' got out before you had a chance to tell. That must be annoying.

It's interesting that you mention childcare options. I haven't given these much thought, and had only thought of nursery. What made you choose a childminder? And what other childcare is worth considering?


----------



## Poshie

I think childcare is a personal choice, it depends what sort of environment you are happy with for your baby. I looked (had a tour of) our local day nursery, upon recommendation of a friend. It was fine but big! I had a childminder recommended to me by a neighbour who incidentally used by live in my neighbour's house before her! Anyway, I had a taste of the 'home' based childminder environment and a full-on nursery setting. They both have their pros and cons, but I went for the childminder because: a) there was more flexibility there in terms of commitment, changing hours, no up front fees b) I liked her home set up c) my son is always out and about going to toddler groups and days out etc, it's not like he's couped up. The nursery setting was more like a 'factory' (some of the kids actually looked sad!) and inflexible and more expensive by £10 a day. Just my personal take on it but I would look at both options before deciding what's right for you ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie. I don't know why but I had no idea what childminders were like - yours sounds great, particularly since they get out a lot and do the kind of thing you'd like to do with LO when you're not at work. Sounds ideal for a little one whos not quite old enough for the big nursery! It makes me sad to think about the sad babies in nursery!

My mum has offered to do one day a week, and I'm planning on going back 3 then 4 days a week, and OH is going to go to 4 days a week, so we're planning on combining our efforts do Sugarlump just has to go somewhere for 1 or 2 days a week. I'll definitely be asking around about childminders as well as nurseries. 

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, I'm sorry that you're still not feeling well. Hopefully it'll pass very soon.

Cookies, I know exactly how you feel - I do the same thing!


As I do childcare in my home for a living, I'm biased towards a home based situation. If "nursery" there is anything like daycare centers here in the US, the downsides are less flexibility, high staff turnover, and high adult-to-child ratios. Because I only have 1-3 children at once (I only have one 7 month old now), I'm able to devote a LOT more attention to him than I would if I worked in a center that had ten infants, KWIM? It's more like a family and less like an institution. I realize that no one asked my opinion, though, so that's all I say on the matter for now. :winkwink:


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Shadowcat - it definitely sounds like a great option if you can find the right person to do it.


----------



## juicyjen

i work as a nursery nurse in a day nursery. my daughter came to work with me, and so will my new little one. :)


----------



## Poshie

Happy Friday ladies :)

Jen, that's great you can take your baby to work with you :D

Childcare is definitely a personal choice as to what situation suits you and your baby. Shadowcat has said pretty much the same reasons as me for preferring a home based environment, but I know it's not for everyone.

TT that sounds like a nice compromise of parent time versus childcare. We don't have any family around to help out unfortunately. We are lucky though that DH has my son for one morning a week, I have him for 1 day a week and so he is with childminder for 3.5 days a week. Obviously at weekends he is with us. This set up has proved a nice balance.

Soooo 4 weeks yesterday til my 20 week scan! Who is finding out gender and who isn't. I've forgotten? ;) I think Jen said she is team yellow.......


----------



## Smile181c

I'm definitely finding out!


----------



## tinytabby

Juicyjen, that sounds great. I wonder what my work would think if I brought my baby...!

Thanks all for the childcare feedback. There's so much 'homework' to do, learning about babies!

I'm going to find out the sex. I'm very curious about who's 'in there'!

I was sick this morning after breakfast. I also (TMI alert) weed myself a bit I was throwing up so violently. I'm now doing pelvic floor exercise like mad!

So tired of being sick :-(. I can't see the point of being poisoned by my own hormones!


----------



## Poshie

:dance: for finding out the gender TT and Smile!

Oh no, sorry you are still being sick, what a nightmare TT. I have had the odd big cough of sneeze and felt a little dribble down there (sorry TMI). This is normal though and you are right, we just need to work on those pelvic floor muslces. I am hoping to take up antenatal pilates which I believe, works on those.


----------



## loves_cookies

We hope to remain team yellow! :) This is my choice as my DH was slightly more in favour of finding out for practical reasons, but didn't have strong feelings either way. We're likely to be living in a rented house by the time the LO is born, so it's not like we could decorate a nursery to suit a gender anyway.

Although my current line of thinking is that since my LO was so uncooperative last week is that we will either get an eyeful or not during the scan, and it be decided for us!


----------



## Shadowcat

We're definitely going to find out. I have two boys, so the suspense is killing me, lol.

So, I finally broke down and posted a bump pic in 2nd tri. It's not a good one...I'll have to get DH to do a better one later. :blush:


----------



## juicyjen

yay cookies! think we are the only ones staying team :yellow:


----------



## mummyat18

juicyjen said:


> yay cookies! think we are the only ones staying team :yellow:

Nope i am too :)


----------



## NicMar

We're team yellow too!! I had a sonogram yesterday and had to warn the sonographer that we don't want to know just in case!

Regarding that, I requested that they measure my cervix to get a baseline length because of my spotting and my mother's history of cervical incompetence (premature shortening of the cervix). I have no history of it, as this is my first pregnancy, and the midwives keep saying that there is no genetic factor to cervical incompetence, but it still makes me worried (my mother lost a baby due to it at 22 weeks and then needed a cerclage for my sister)...anyway, yesterday at 15 weeks (although the baby is measuring about a week bigger) my cervix was at 3.34 cm...they said that they want it to be over 3 cm and that it was fine. However, I am reading online that average at this stage is more like 4-4.5 and 4 at 20 weeks, and it makes me nervous (as does everything!!)...

Have any of you ladies been told the length of your cervix at any point (if you do not have any risk factors they do not usually routinely check this, although they look at the cervix at the 20 week scan generally)...if so, what were your measurements?


----------



## tinytabby

Hi NicMar. I've not had my cervix measured but I was thinking of asking them to at my 20 weeks because I've had regular spotting.

If they are happy with the length of your cervix then surely that's ok, if they keep an eye on it? Google isn't the best sometimes.


----------



## Carhar

Hi :wave: can I join you?

I know I'm a little late, but I mc last summer and was cautious about joining any pregnancy groups this time. 

I'm 32 and this is our first, so really nervous! We were trying for over a year as I have pcos. I finally fell pregnant with this one on my last clomid cycle.

My EDD is 16 Sept, so I'm 15 weeks today. I would really like to get to know some ladies due around the same time x


----------



## mumof9

Carhar said:


> Hi :wave: can I join you?
> 
> I know I'm a little late, but I mc last summer and was cautious about joining any pregnancy groups this time.
> 
> I'm 32 and this is our first, so really nervous! We were trying for over a year as I have pcos. I finally fell pregnant with this one on my last clomid cycle.
> 
> My EDD is 16 Sept, so I'm 15 weeks today. I would really like to get to know some ladies due around the same time x

congrats to you bet you are getting so excited now at 15 weeks will start seeming very real soon :) im due 24th sept and i have PCOS ovary syndrome believe it or not even tho #10 on the way so there is hope for you ladies out there with the same :happydance: look forward to getting to know you through the rest of our pregnancies xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Carhar, welcome, and CONGRATS! How have you been feeling? I don't think being nervous is exclusive to first babies - I'm on number three and I'm FAR more nervous with this one than I was with the other two!


----------



## NicMar

Congrats Carhar...welcome!!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Carhar, welcome! Congratulations! It's an exciting, nerve wracking time.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks everyone.

Mumof9 - it's good to see pcos isn't the end of the road. We were told that we should be able to have kids, but I would need help. I ov v infrequently on my own. I'm hoping this pregnancy will help sort out my hormone levels. 

Shadowcat - I've been okay. Thankfully not too sick although I did have constant nausea in the first tri. I also have lots of food aversions, thankfully it's most greasy and fattening foods. Although I cannot seem to have enough potatoes anyway they come, but particulary mash. Yum. 

Yay! I'm so glad I can share this experience with you all xxx


----------



## mumof9

Carhar said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Mumof9 - it's good to see pcos isn't the end of the road. We were told that we should be able to have kids, but I would need help. I ov v infrequently on my own. I'm hoping this pregnancy will help sort out my hormone levels.
> 
> Shadowcat - I've been okay. Thankfully not too sick although I did have constant nausea in the first tri. I also have lots of food aversions, thankfully it's most greasy and fattening foods. Although I cannot seem to have enough potatoes anyway they come, but particulary mash. Yum.
> 
> Yay! I'm so glad I can share this experience with you all xxx

yep my first i needed clomid to concieve, then the 2nd happened 2 yrs later on our own no help, then the rest have just kept coming which is a good job seen as tho i wanted lots ;) xx


----------



## juicyjen

:hi: hi carhar and congrats! know exactly how you feel on the nervous front! i mc last summer also and have been a bag of nerves throughout this pregnancy! but the ladies on here are brilliant, its a real friendly forum! (im due just 3 days before you!)


----------



## Smile181c

Morning everyone :)

16 weeks today! 4 months! Almost halfway done! :haha:

Hope you're all okay xx


----------



## Poshie

Happy Monday everyone!

Welcome Carhar - congratulations on your pregnancy! We have a nice little group here and enjoying sharing our experience together, ups and downs :D

I have just told my boss I'm pregnant! Bit of a relief actually. He was very supportive and understanding. He has just returned from paternity leave himself with his second baby so he knows what I have in store. I'm pleased to say though he was very positive so that was nice. 

Anyone have any important dates/appt this week?


----------



## Smile181c

I have my 16 week mw appt on wednesday at 9am :)


----------



## Poshie

:happydance: for 16 week appt Smile! How is your bumpage these day? Getting bigger? I have popped out with a proper bump in the last couple of weeks ;)


----------



## Smile181c

16 week bump 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/1717389c.jpg

Have you taken yours yet?


----------



## Smile181c

sorry the pic is so huge! can't resize from my phone! :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

That's a lovely bump :D I would say mine is very similar in size to yours actually. No, I'm afraid I still haven't got around to taking mine yet :blush: I am running very behind and keep forgetting to ask DH for the lead for my phone. I'll let you know when I have it!

PS. Is that your carrycot I see on the sofa in the back ground?


----------



## tinytabby

Nice one, Poshie, I'm glad your boss was supportive. Must be a relief to be out in the open about it?

Love your bump, Smile! I'm going to try and work out how to post mine from my phone.


----------



## Poshie

Morning TT :D Yes, it is a relief actually - feels like a bit of a weight has been lifted now. I just need to get around to telling my colleagues next. How was your weekend?


----------



## Smile181c

Have you got an iPhone or smart phone Jen? I just downloaded the photobucket app and copied the code :thumbup:

It is the carrycot to my new travel system! :happydance: I have more appropriate sized pics of it in my journal :haha:


----------



## Poshie

You need a lead to connect phone to computer though right, Smile?


----------



## Smile181c

Nope, I literally uploaded it into the app on my phone (I took the pic with my phone too)then typed the code into the box on the computer ;)


----------



## Poshie

Ahh ok, I wonder if I could try that? I have an android type phone..........what's the app?


----------



## tinytabby

My weekend was good, thanks. Can barely remember what I did, but the weather was nice!

Thanks for the photo tips - I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Smile181c

Its the photobucket app :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Morning everyone!

Poshie, congrats on telling your boss! I'm so glad they took it well. 

Not to be dumb, but what's a carry cot?

Smile, your bump is adorable. I wish I had the nerve to post pics that show my bare skin. However, after two kids...my belly looks awful!

I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow morning at 9. I'm excited about it, but a little nervous because I'm going to tell my Dr. that I prefer to go to the other hospital, and I'm not sure how she's going to respond. However, it's VERY important to me that I deliver at a hospital that our pediatrician is allowed to visit.

My bump has really popped in the last few days! People have been commenting on it. :blush: I got DH to take a decent quality pic yesterday, so I'll try to post it later.

Hi, everyone else! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Smile181c

A carry cot is just the part of a pram that the baby lies down in (not described very well lol)

for example: 
https://i43.tinypic.com/2yl1v1l.jpg

On my travel system I can take this off the chasis and swap it for the car seat if I want to :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh, I see! I've never seen one like that. I have one that the car seat pops into (some here call that the "bucket seat"). I just carry the baby around in the car seat.


----------



## Poshie

Hello Shadow :happydance: for appt tomorrow! Hope it goes okay with asking for the other hospital. You can get the maxi cosi type car seat that clicks into the pram chassis over here as well, they are popular. I have personally got the carry cot type (which can lie flat) which doubles as a car seat so very handy. Oh and I&#8217;m sure your bump is lovely ;)


----------



## Carhar

Mumof9 - Yay! Hopefully I'll fall naturally with the second x

Poshie - did your boss suspect? It's good that your boss is so supportive x

Smile - you have a lovely bump. V jealous! X

I hope everyone's mw appointments go well xxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

*17 Weeks today / Onion*

Now, I'm sure onions are smaller than avacados, yet was an avacado at 16 weeks? :shrug: Hmmm.

Anyway, hello Carhar, yes there have been rumours circulating in the office about whether or not I am pg. I just need to get around to telling my colleagues as and when as there is no mistaking my bump today! ;)

Good luck with your appt Shadowcat x


----------



## Shadowcat

I think onions are smaller than avocados, and I also think that avocados are smaller than oranges. The ticker is weird. :wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Agreed Shadowcat ;) What time is it with you? It's 14.10 here. I'm jus wondering how long until your appt?


----------



## Shadowcat

I just got finished! 

It was a quick appointment, but everything went well. Baby's heart was beating away, and she found it really easily this time. :cloud9:

She did say that if I preferred the other hospital, that she'd have to transfer my care to her partners over there. I don't want to leave this office and I love my Dr., so I definitely have some things to think about.

My 20 week scan is scheduled for April 24th! :happydance:

ps - It's 10:34 in the morning here right now.


----------



## loves_cookies

My scan is April 24th too. 4 weeks today! :)

I have some appointments coming up too! Thursday morning I'm having my blood taken for Down's screening. Next Monday I have 'bump' class for 2 hours in the afternoon, and then next Tuesday I have my next midwife appointment. 

I was looking at my calendar in work earlier, and I think the next couple of weeks are going to go past quite speedily for me, yay! My next full day in work is next Wednesday. I've taken the 4 days after Easter Monday off. So my next full week in work will be the the week before scan week. :) 

Is anyone else wishing their life away like me?


----------



## juicyjen

ladies i agree i find the fruit ticker a bit weird!!
hurray for your 20 week scan date shadow! 2 days before mine!! :happydance: cant believe we are all nearly half way!!!!!! :wohoo:
smile, your bump is just soooo cute!! ill try and post one up this week, i think i have also "popped" over the weekend, as my friend at work commented today how much "baby G is sticking out!!"


----------



## frantastic20

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well...

Poshie, just for comedy I have attached a suitable onion picture...

Cookies - I am totally wishing my life away too! I have booked the same week off and I cannot wait! I have my 20 week scan during the week though, which makes it even more exciting! 

Smile - great bump pic, although I was expecting a cheesy grin on your face :winkwink:

I gave my official letter about pregnancy/leave into work today. Said I would be taking maternity leave from 20th August (I'm due 30th since dating scan) following 4 weeks' holiday I have already booked (so actually leaving work on 20th July). We also put our plans for me to return after 9 months and DH to have the final three months off (we have the same boss!). My boss was quite confused though as he has July in his head for me leaving, so I had to remind him about the annual leave! I think he was concerned as he is about to recruit my maternity cover. The assessment centre for the candidates is tomorrow and he should have interviewed and decided by the end of next week :happydance:

Anyway, I don't know why I went into such detail there!! Except I'm quite excited for my maternity cover to start, I'm want to make sure I have them all set up before handing over my lovely team (the maternity secondment will be a development role for someone who isn't already a team leader). Although I can't wait to be off with beanie, I will miss my team and the random stuff they say...

What will other people miss about work? (if anything of course!)
 



Attached Files:







giant onion.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shadowcat

I won't miss work, because I'll be doing exactly what I already do...take care of a baby. :winkwink: I will have two months off during the summer, though, to enjoy my older kids for a bit before our baby arrives.


----------



## frantastic20

LOL that's a good point Shadowcat!!

I was a bit discombobulated when I found out we were having a boy, as I used to be a boarding school housemistress! I've always pictured myself with a baby girl, and thought that experience of looking after 59 teenage girls would come in handy one day!!!

I guess I can share insider knowledge with my son one day...!


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

Good to hear from you Fran and LC. Love the onion Fran and the idea of sharing your secrets with your son one day! :D

I believe it's your 16 week appt this morning Smile, hope it's going well!

LC - Time is flying by for me.....3 weeks tomorrow til 20 week scan which means 3 weeks til half way through this pregnancy!:shock: In some ways it's good it's going fast, but in others it's scary ;)

The only thing I'll miss about work to be honest is the money!


----------



## Shadowcat

Fran, that sounds like an interesting job! You'll be ok though - boys are easy (I have two). Everyone that I know that has girls says that girls are FAR harder. Of course, that doesn't stop me from hoping for one, just a little....:blush:

I'm exhausted today - I only got about 4 hours' sleep last night. It's going to be a looooooong day too, taking care of the baby. :sleep:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone. Can't believe the weather. We've had a cloudless 7 day stretch, temperatures far exceeding the usual! Unheard of in a place with something like 3 times the average rainfall. So there are a lot of happy looking people around, and I'm feeling good that Sugarlump is finally getting some proper vitamin D!

Good luck to everyone with appointments this week. My next one is on Monday, it should be my 16 week MW appointment (I'll be just about 18 weeks!) I don't really have any issues at the moment so hopefully it will be quite a quick one.

Shadowcat - I'd secretly like a girl too, as I already have 2 nephews. But a boy would be wonderful too. Not sure what my instinct about it is - it keeps changing. 

Does everyone else (who hasn't found out gender) have a (secret) preference?


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)

4 hours sleep SC?? How come? That's not enough! 

TT - the weather is fantastic isn't it! I really look forward to my day off (although this week it's Friday rather than my usual Weds) when it's sunny. I think everyone is in a good mood when the sun hits their skin.

In all honesty, I don't mind what I have gender wise this time. I really wanted a boy first time around and we were blessed (we weren't prepared for just how cute he would be!) I think a little brother or a little sister would be just fine. Having had a boy I kind of know what to do and the thought of another little K is lovely. Also, a cute little girl to do girly things with would also be a gift. As long as Pud is healthy, we'll be happy :D

So another question for you all - have you decided yet whether you want to give breastfeeding a try or not?


----------



## tinytabby

Oh yes - healthy is the best priority, plus I do love the idea of a wee boy. But there's just something that says 'girl' to me, I can't really explain it.

I'll definitely be giving breast feeding the best chance I can. I wasn't breastfed and I have asthma and allergies and psoriasis, and I often wonder whether it would have been different if I hadn't. I also like the sound of something for baby that is actually free and portable - very little else seems to be!


----------



## loves_cookies

My husband really wants a boy because he really wants to play football in the park with him. I have explained that you can do this with a girl too, but apparently it wouldn't be the same. I think it's because this is something his Dad never did with him when he was young. I don't really mind which gender we have, if i'm really pushed though I would vote girl. I don't have a gut feeling on LO's gender and I have no idea how to gender guess from scans, so unless we are accidently let in on the gender secret at 20 weeks it shall remain a mystery to me! 

I want to give breastfeeding a go because of the benefits etc, but I have no strong views either way (I was never breastfed as a baby) so I won't be heartbroken if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. It is definitely my intention to breastfeed again. In fact I'm looking forward to it!

Off topic but: I just had a call from Radio 5 Live to ask me to take part in a live piece on the radio about the toddler developmental checks! Bit random eh?! They have contacted me previously about some comments I made on the BBC website and asked me to participate in Question Time. I also rang up once when I was on maternity, so think they have still got my number ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

How interesting, Poshie! Are you going to do it?


----------



## Poshie

Nah, I didn't in the end SC....two reasons a) they wanted to do it in 15 mins time (I'd need at least a day to prepare myself!) b) I was about to go into a meeting so couldn't anyway. ;)


----------



## Carhar

Hey, it really is beautiful weather at the mo. I hope it lasts. I heard on the BBC that pregnant women especially should get out in the sun for the vitamin D. I've been stuck inside for the past few days tho. 

I too would like a girl, but am almost certain I'm having a boy. The clothes are so much cuter for a girl. I'm loving the little shorts in the shops at the mo. My OH thinks were having a girl. I've posted my 12 week scan (I was actually 13+2) let me know what you think. 

I'm also going to try breastfeeding. I'm a bit scared tho xxx

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/afdf9eef.jpg


----------



## Shadowcat

I definitely agree about the vitamin D. I woke up today feeling tired and cranky. I spent the baby's nap time on my front porch in the sun, and now I feel lovely. I think that I'll go for a walk later and then go to bed early. :thumbup:

Carhar, love the scan pic! I'm terrible at guessing, though, so I won't try...because I'll be wrong!


----------



## mumof9

Carhar said:


> Hey, it really is beautiful weather at the mo. I hope it lasts. I heard on the BBC that pregnant women especially should get out in the sun for the vitamin D. I've been stuck inside for the past few days tho.
> 
> I too would like a girl, but am almost certain I'm having a boy. The clothes are so much cuter for a girl. I'm loving the little shorts in the shops at the mo. My OH thinks were having a girl. I've posted my 12 week scan (I was actually 13+2) let me know what you think.
> 
> I'm also going to try breastfeeding. I'm a bit scared tho xxx
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/afdf9eef.jpg


aww love the scan pic, if you need any help or advice i would love to help you on breast feeding, im a breast feeding peer support worker and iv also breast fed all 9 of my babies, please dont be scared it is one of the most natural and beautiful things you can do, and im sure you will love it too xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) It's like Friday for me today as I'm not working tomorrow. The feeling of the sun on your skin is just lovely isn't it - hope I can get some tomorrow. I have heard that the weather changes for the weekend.........:(

Carhar, love the picture, congrats!

We haven't heard from Smile - I'm sure she had jer 16wk appt on Wednesday ...... hope all okay and we'll look forward to the update.


----------



## Smile181c

Hey :) I have been lurking but havent posted as I've been so poorly this week :( 

16 week apt went fine :) But I didn't get to listen to the hb!! :nope:


----------



## Mitch

Hi Ladies!! I'm due Sept the 15th so thought I could squeeze into this thread. I'm from Scotland and expecting my first baby. My next next scan is the 3rd of May so am going to find out the sex of the baby for sure so I can start decorating the nursery!! :) Feel like time is dragging and hoping it will speed up a little after reaching the half way mark. Feeling a bit like a flump this week, still at the not quite profound bump stage. Anyone hope to get to know some of u better on the run up to Sept xx


----------



## tinytabby

Hello Mitch, nice to meet you! Exciting that you have your gender scan sorted out. Is that your 20 week anomaly scan? When's your due date?

I'm in Scotland too - Glasgow. *waves from the other end of the M8*


----------



## Mitch

tinytabby said:


> Hello Mitch, nice to meet you! Exciting that you have your gender scan sorted out. Is that your 20 week anomaly scan? When's your due date?
> 
> I'm in Scotland too - Glasgow. *waves from the other end of the M8*

Hey Tinytabby. Thanks for thr response. Yeah am 16 weeks tomorrow and anomaly scan is the next one. Due date 15th Sept....Can't wait!!. Nice to meet another Scottie lol !!

What's ur due date?? :happydance:


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya, my due date is 5th August. Is this your first baby?


----------



## Mitch

Yeah this is my first. Thinking I might want to have a water birth!!


----------



## tinytabby

Me too (to both!)


----------



## Poshie

Happy Monday everyone! :D

Welcome Mitch, there's always room for more M2B in here, pull up a pew.

Glad everything is okay Smile, thanks for updating x

TT - a couple of posts a go, you say your due date is 5 August - I think you meant 5 September right? ;)

So....how is everyone? I'm doing okay. Feeling pretty good but still have my moments of feeling a bit bleurgh (you know how it is). Definitely expanding by the day but now work know, I can just let it all hang out! I told more colleagues on Friday as we went out for a meal after work. They weren't that surprised. ;) 

We had a nice family weekend and enjoyed the fine weather. My childminder is on leave this week so my son is being looked after my my DH this morning, MIL this afternoon and tomorrow, me on Weds, childminder back on Thurs, then it's Easter break.


----------



## Smile181c

Happy Monday :)

I'm feeling better now :) though still have the runny nose and cough combo :dohh: Also, is anyone else getting these banging headaches that just won't leave? Apparently it must be hormonal because paracetamol doesn't touch it :nope: so annoying! lol


----------



## Poshie

Hey Smile. Funnily enough I have been getting headaches just recently......quite annoying. Glad you are feeling better. My nose is constantly semi-blocked and I get quite a few nose bleeds too.


----------



## Smile181c

the joys of pregnancy eh!!


----------



## Poshie

Yes, there are many!


----------



## Mitch

Smile181c said:


> Happy Monday :)
> 
> I'm feeling better now :) though still have the runny nose and cough combo :dohh: Also, is anyone else getting these banging headaches that just won't leave? Apparently it must be hormonal because paracetamol doesn't touch it :nope: so annoying! lol


My headaches are brutal and visit every second day but they are more like migraines than headaches eh!! I love it how we go through all this and it's the men that go out to wet the baby's head!!! lol


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya!

Oops - yes - baby brain - 5th September!

Glad everyone is OK. We've been quite quiet lately! I'm still being sick! And I'm getting really sore legs! I get those headaches too, thankfully only once a week or less. I've found 4 head is quite good, as is heat. A really hot shower often helps.

Did some nesting yesterday. Cleared some stuff out of the spare room, so now you can actually walk into it. Progress!

Got a MW appointment this avo. Going to go nuts at them because I still don't have a date for my 20 week scan!


----------



## Poshie

You are definitely owed that 20 week scan date TT - hope she sorts it for you today!


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> You are definitely owed that 20 week scan date TT - hope she sorts it for you today!

Me too! At this rate I'm worried that everything they do will be 3 weeks late, including being available when I want to give birth!


----------



## tinytabby

Just got back home from my appointment. (Didn't fancy going back to work!)

I got my scan date! 18th April! The letter was sent ages ago, so it must have got lost. So only 2 weeks and I will be exactly 20 weeks! Yay!

I also heard Sugarlump's heartbeat for the first time. I was overwhelmed! So exciting.

Everything seems fine. The MW is encouraging me to go for a home birth do after the 20 week scan I will probably switch teams to the home birth midwives.


----------



## Poshie

Oh that's great news TT - Your scan is day before mine! :dance:

Very brave on the home birth option, I am sort of considering that m,yself now too actually ;-)


----------



## tinytabby

Yay! I'm pretty excited. :happydance: can't wait for the scan! 

Reserving judgement till after the 20 week scan about the home birth as they said my placenta was sitting very low but weren't sure if it was going to be a problem.

I'm really keen on a home birth though - I like the idea of having my own food and getting into my own bed (with OH) after the baby is born. 

The MWs are so positive about it - are they encouraging in your area?


----------



## frantastic20

Hey ladies...

TT and Poshie - like the sound of the home birth! I suspect they wouldn't let me do it but I'm not quite brave enough anyway - maybe next time. One Born Every Minute has me convinced I want to try water though... those ones always seem to go well!!

Smile - I have been having cracking headaches, particularly last week - every afternoon! Haven't had one since Friday though so fingers crossed... I'm just worried that everyone around me, including DH, seems to have a cold at the moment - the one I've had so far whilst pg has made me paranoid about getting another one. The prenatal vitamins seem to have given me a boost though!

Is anyone else getting lots of pains in their lower abdomen? I'm getting the sharp ones in various places, which seem to be classic round ligament pains, and I had a really weird experience today - I had a dull ache similar to period pain since last night, and it was getting worse, then I suddenly got a really strange sensation like the bottom of my stomach had fallen out, and felt a huge wave of nausea wash over me. It lasted for a bit, with the nausea improving, and now it's gone (including the initial ache).

I've also had lots of jointy-type aching pains in my pelvis, hips and pubic area - only time it seems to definitely not happen is when I'm walking around.

And - sorry for this big list but I'm hoping some other people have had some or all of these! - my tummy has changed shape/size over the last week, and today I was back in my normal work trousers. I just don't look pregnant anymore (well, not to the same degree). I went to Boots today to check my weight, and I haven't gained anything since becoming pregnant (which is my goal since I am already huge and the consultant said it would be best). Anyway, it's not worrying me, I just figure it's my body continuing to rearrange itself to accommodate his lordship (he already knows he's boss, had a fun time earlier moving around when Daddy was trying to measure his heartbeat!)...

Anyway, I shall shut up now!! I have my 20 week scan in just over a week, am so excited and can't wait to have the gender confirmed!! Although I secretly wanted a girl, I am now used to the idea of this baby being a boy and keep reassuring myself that it's rare that they get it wrong at 16 weeks!!!

Hope everyone else is doing really well!! Has anyone felt any really definite movement yet, other than bubbles/flutters? :kiss:


----------



## Poshie

Good morning :D

TT - My MW suggested a homebirth right from my booking in appt but at the time, I thought I had definitely decided on birthing centre. However, because my neighbour had her baby at home (with a pool) in February, she was very pro so I am reconsidering. Maybe I could borrow her pool, as I definitely want to use water again.

Good to hear from you Fran. I get all sorts of stretchy, achey, weird pains in the tummy area. As you say, round ligament pain no doubt. It's all part and parcel of being pregnant and your growing baby changing your body shape (scary really!) I even had a hard tummy the other day but I think that might have been trapped wind :blush: I would always say if you are at all worried, to contact your midwife.

As for weight gain. I was weighed by my gp at 6 weeks and again at 12 week scan and I had actually lost a few pounds :shrug: I weighed myself yesterday and it appears I've put on 5kg in the past 6 weeks (although different scales of course). Sometimes you might put none on, sometimes more. I wouldn't worry too much, as it should all balance out in the end.

As for movement, I haven't really felt much at all. Thought I would feel it earlier this time around but it's not the case. I have maybe felt the odd flutter and when I listen with my doppler I can hear that distinctive plop bubbly noise which is baby moving. No proper kicks or anything though.


----------



## loves_cookies

TT and Poshie - I think i'm a little nervous to try home birth, but if I as much suggested I'd like a home birth in front of my MIL she'd freak. I think the 2nd thing she said to me after we told her I was pregnant was "you are planning on giving birth in a hospital, yes?" The first being about breastfeeding. Anyway being in hospital gives us an excuse to get rid of her - visiting hours! I do like the idea of a water birth too - although I really don't know much about it. The midwifery led unit at our local hospital is supposed to be really good anyway, big rooms, double beds and no restrictions no the father staying etc. 

Smile - I've not really had any headaches as such. I get occasional moments of quite intense pain in my forehead, but it disappears as quickly as it arrives. 

Fran - My little bump is shrunk this morning too - I think the baby has moved! I've had a sensation like something is touching my cervix quite a lot over the last 72 hours or so. I'm not sure if that could be baby or not, but if might explain why my belly has changed. I've also been getting the odd sharp pains in my lower abdomen the last couple of days, but I'm not sure whether my UTI has returned. I've had some pain in the very bottom of my back on the right hand side and a little in my hips if I'm doing a lot of walking, but nothing to concerning. 

Myself and my husband went to 'bump' class yesterday. It was quite dull and didn't teach us anything we didn't already know. I think 16 weeks is a bit late to be teaching people what food to avoid during pregnancy!! I'm seeing my midwife this afternoon, hopefully we will get to listen to the heartbeat, it's the one thing i'm actually looking forward to!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Cookies. I can totally understand your reasons. I gave birth to my son in our midwifery led birthing centre and it was a great experience (hence it's my initial choice this time around). I didn't give birth in the pool but it was a great way of getting some relaxation in between contractions. I'd be happy to give birth there again this time around. Also the centre and hospital here are very quiet ,so chances of me having to fight for a big room with a pool, are very slim. 

I forgot to say before that I think my bump is smaller today too! Bit weird, but I'm sure our bumps will get big again soon enough and we'll be wishing for our smaller ones back ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies, sorry that I haven't been around for a while...I've been feeling rotten - I think I have a cold. I've had a headache ALL day, every day, for the last few days, and I feel like every ounce of energy has been zapped. I more than likely got it from the baby that I care for. We're both sitting around like zombies this week. 

Yay for your scan date, TT! Will you find out what you're having? I can't remember what your preference was.

Fran, I have a lot of low aches and pains as well, especially when I exercise or if I've been walking a lot.

All of you considering home births are SO brave. I couldn't do it. I want the drugs! :haha: I have large babies though (my other two were 8lbs,8oz and 8lbs,10oz).

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## juicyjen

im glad im not the only one who thinks their bump seems smaller! mine definitely does compared to last week! how strange that a few of us have thought the same thing at roughly the same stage!! i wonder why? :shrug:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

Can I join the shrinking bump gang? I dunno if it's shrunk or if it's kind of changing from bloaty bump to proper bump? Anyway I'm wearing stuff that was too tight last week, who knows if it will fit next week!

I don't think the home birth thing is brave... I don't have any idea what labour is going to be like, so I'm just going into it thinking it will be fine! I had a broken elbow last year and that was the most pain I have ever been in my life - I couldn't be bothered going to get prescription painkillers so I just kind of suffered and it was all right. I know that if anything looks wrong they'll haul me straight into hospital anyway (10 mins by car) so I'll feel quite safe. As I live in a big city I've been told I couldn't be guaranteed a hospital water birth so I'll take my chances at home!

Hey Shadowcat - sorry youve not been well. I will find out the gender as I'm really curious about who's rummaging around inside me! Also it might make me feel more confident about what to buy. Clothes all seem to be either boys or girls! Even the 'neutral' stuff is in one section or the other.


----------



## juicyjen

im with you on the neutral clothes tabby. i went baby shopping last week, and as im not finding out the sex i can only buy neutral and there was absolutely NOTHING i liked! :dohh: i dont remember having this problem last time, maybe its because its more common to find out than not now?


----------



## tinytabby

juicyjen said:


> im with you on the neutral clothes tabby. i went baby shopping last week, and as im not finding out the sex i can only buy neutral and there was absolutely NOTHING i liked! :dohh: i dont remember having this problem last time, maybe its because its more common to find out than not now?

You might be right about that! There is so little choice!


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hi ladies, 
My name is Nicky, i'm 29 and my DH and I are expecting baby #2. We already have a DS who will turn 3 just before this baby is due, my due date is Sept 19th :)
I'm looking forward to chatting to mums to be who are due about the same time as me, like how we are all feeling at certain times during pregnancy etc


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Nicky :wave:

My midwife appointment on Tuesday afternoon was really dull. Took my blood pressure which was a new low of 100 over 60 - go me! Filled out the paperwork with my blood results which haven't made it to my GP's surgery yet, so she had to ring the hospital, and even then they couldn't find my blood group on file! And that was about it. No listening to the heartbeat or anything :growlmad:

But I'm excited this morning as it's my last day in work for like 10 days, and I'm a new vegetable! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :)

Welcome to the group Nicky :wave: I am also expecing no. 2 and have a son of 20 mths. Life is going to get a whole lot busier for us (if that's possible!) ;)

Cookies - Congrats on being an onion! oh, bit of an anti-climax on the midwife appt then. Hope they find that paperwork, else you'll have to have your bloods done again :shock: 

I am glad it's the Easter break tomorrow. I also have tuesday off so have a slightly extended holiday. 2 weeks today til scan! :dance:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh I'm 3 weeks today til scan ;)


----------



## Poshie

Time is ticking, very exciting eh! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I know I can't wait - though it still feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## juicyjen

Smile181c said:


> Ooh I'm 3 weeks today til scan ;)

me toooooooooo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

So does anyone have a 'feeling' about which sex you are carrying? I seem to remember TT has a 'girl' vibe.....


----------



## Smile181c

I have a very definite :blue: vibe, whereas OH has a strong :pink: vibe :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Interesting......


----------



## Smile181c

I know, we have a bet with each other :haha:

I'm gonna be SO shocked if they tell us it's a girl though. But it would be lovely as it would mean that it's the 5th generation of first born girls in my family (and all 5 generations alive to see it!)


----------



## loves_cookies

I don't have a feeling either way, but since we have a name picked out for a Girl but not a Boy I think it will be :blue:


----------



## Poshie

I think I am having another boy, not for any real reason, I just do!:shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I was just about to say I have a boy vibe for you poshie!


----------



## Poshie

Anyone else getting pop ups everytime they log in?


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone! Welcome Nicky.

I had a girl vibe but I keep having boy dreams. I'm just not sure now! at least I have 13 days to wait before I should find out...

(Sorry about the boring midwife appointment. It sucks when they lose your details! And yay on the blood pressure, mine is also 100/60.)


----------



## Smile181c

Poshie I've got my pop up blocker on so just have the constant yellow bar appear at the top of the screen every time I change pages :dohh:


----------



## loves_cookies

I get the pop up blocker too, everytime I change the page. I've seen a thread in the forum help area complaining about it too.


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, Nicky!! :)

I hate the pop ups. I'm now LESS likely to shop at Macy's, just because they're annoying me!

I have a :pink: feeling, but think that it's probably because I already have two boys and would really love a girl. If it's a boy though, I won't be depressed about it or anything. Less than three weeks until my scan too! Wasn't someone else on the same day as me (the 24th)?


Do you ladies mind if I have a bit of a rant here? I am SO irritated with my MIL. She's INSISTING that we come to her house and stay the night this weekend and spend easter with them. However, because HER in-laws are coming to visit as well, there will be no bed for us - so DH, myself, and our two children have to sleep in the basement on the sectional sofa! She knows that I'm pregnant and haven't been feeling well this week, but when we mentioned to her that we may not make it she got all quiet and whiny and made me feel guilty about it. On the plus side, I have all of next week off, so I can come home and rest all day on Monday to make up for it!


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm the same day! My scan is the 24th too :)

My In laws = Urgh to me, so rant away :)


----------



## Poshie

Shadow, rant away my dear, rant away ;) I think you have a fair point personally.....I wouldn&#8217;t want to not have a bed either. What does DH say about it?


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> Shadow, rant away my dear, rant away ;) I think you have a fair point personally.....I wouldnt want to not have a bed either. What does DH say about it?

I agree! I'd really not be comfy inanything other than my own bed. Can't she visit you?


----------



## Shadowcat

DH doesn't like it either, but we feel obligated because his grandparents will be there, and they live 8 hours away, so we rarely get to see them (and I don't want to have to drive 16 hours while pg even LESS than I want to stay with the in-laws, lol). As it stands it's a 2.5 hour drive each way...and to top it all off, we JUST spent last weekend there for my nieces birthday!


----------



## Shadowcat

Wow, I was the last to post? Hope that means that everyone is feeling great. :thumbup:

Just wanted to pop in to say I'm a sweet potato! Yay! 


Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Shadowcat! Congratulations on your sweet potato-ness!

I'm fine, still being sick pretty much every day! 

I went to pregnancy yoga today for the first time. It was great. Really relaxing and so good to stretch out my back and legs! The teacher is a nurse and she is going to teach us lots of good breathing techniques for labour, and pelvic floor stuff. That's going to be really useful I think!

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Carhar

Welcome Nicky. 

Shadow sorry about your inlaws. Is there any way you could stay at a hotel? It sounds like it could be an uncomfortable night. 

Well it's been an eventful week for me. I had my 16 wk mw appointment and all my bloods came back clear and blood pressure is good so no issues thankfully. We had a gender scan today despite the boy dreams i've been having, we are having a little girl. I'm so excited as I wanted a girl (obviously I would have been happy with a boy too). My OH is already practicing his 'where do you think you're going wearing that?!' speech, lol. 

I hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## tinytabby

Oh yay Carhar, congratulations on the little girl! So exciting. Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Carhar

tinytabby said:


> Oh yay Carhar, congratulations on the little girl! So exciting. Have you thought of names yet?

No we had only agreed on a boys name so back to the drawing board. There's just too many nice girls names. I'm up for any suggestions. We would like a name that's known but not too common and def none that start with R otherwise it will rhyme with the surname x


----------



## juicyjen

ahhh! congrats carhar! i cant believe that a lot of us will know what we are having over the couple of weeks!! (not me though.) its amazing how fast time is going!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Congrats on the little girlie, Carhar! How wonderful. I wonder if the gender dreams that we have mean anything? I had a boy dream the other night as well. 15 more days until we find out for sure. 

Wow, TT, you're still sick every day? That's rough. I'm so sorry. 

The in-law visit didn't turn out too badly. Sleeping was almost as awful as predicted, but we're home again now, so I can sleep in tomorrow. Plus, I'm on vacation for the whole week. :thumbup:


----------



## Carhar

Shadow - glad it wasn't too bad and yay for your vacation. 

Jen - I really don't think I want to find out the gender for the next one (if there's a next one). I kind of wish I hadn't found out now, but I desperately wanted to know. 

Well we have a long-list of possible names now: 

Naomi
Elena
Anna
Niamh
Alexa/is - Lexi 
Megan
Charlotte (middle name only)
Ella
Emilia
Emma
Faye (middle name only)
Georgia
Lacey
Maddie (middle name only)
Sara

I think we'll change our mind over the next few months. My favorites at the mo are Elena Lacey or Elena Charlotte. I'd probably abrv Elena to Elle, Ella or Ellie. 

It's so hard choosing a name! X


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a good long weekend. Glad the inlaw visit was ok, Shadowcat, and yay for a week off.



Shadowcat said:


> Wow, TT, you're still sick every day? That's rough. I'm so sorry.

It sucks beyond belief! Yesterday I was horribly sick in the morning and I had a migraine all day AND we had family round for a Sunday roast. All I wanted to do was go to bed. It was a big shame because everyone was being really funny and I could have had such a good laugh if I hadn't felt like I was dying.

I'm scared to get out of bed this morning because I know that moving about will make me throw up. I'm just so tired of it.



Carhar said:


> I think we'll change our mind over the next few months. My favorites at the mo are Elena Lacey or Elena Charlotte. I'd probably abrv Elena to Elle, Ella or Ellie.
> 
> It's so hard choosing a name! X

Your names are lovely - I really like Elena, it's pretty.

We've got Lucy if it's a girl and Thomas if it's a boy. It took us about ten minutes to come up with names. I'm glad we haven't really argued about it, although I did really like Emily for a girl but OH felt it was too flowery, whatever that means!


----------



## juicyjen

Carhar said:


> Shadow - glad it wasn't too bad and yay for your vacation.
> 
> Jen - I really don't think I want to find out the gender for the next one (if there's a next one). I kind of wish I hadn't found out now, but I desperately wanted to know.
> 
> Well we have a long-list of possible names now:
> 
> Naomi
> Elena
> Anna
> Niamh
> Alexa/is - Lexi
> Megan
> Charlotte (middle name only)
> Ella
> Emilia
> Emma
> Faye (middle name only)
> Georgia
> Lacey
> Maddie (middle name only)
> Sara
> 
> I think we'll change our mind over the next few months. My favorites at the mo are Elena Lacey or Elena Charlotte. I'd probably abrv Elena to Elle, Ella or Ellie.
> 
> It's so hard choosing a name! X

my daughter is called Ella! it is a beautiful name, not too common but not too unusual, i still love it as much now as i did then! x x x


----------



## juicyjen

tinytabby said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a good long weekend. Glad the inlaw visit was ok, Shadowcat, and yay for a week off.
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowcat said:
> 
> 
> Wow, TT, you're still sick every day? That's rough. I'm so sorry.
> 
> It sucks beyond belief! Yesterday I was horribly sick in the morning and I had a migraine all day AND we had family round for a Sunday roast. All I wanted to do was go to bed. It was a big shame because everyone was being really funny and I could have had such a good laugh if I hadn't felt like I was dying.
> 
> I'm scared to get out of bed this morning because I know that moving about will make me throw up. I'm just so tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> I think we'll change our mind over the next few months. My favorites at the mo are Elena Lacey or Elena Charlotte. I'd probably abrv Elena to Elle, Ella or Ellie.
> 
> It's so hard choosing a name! XClick to expand...
> 
> Your names are lovely - I really like Elena, it's pretty.
> 
> We've got Lucy if it's a girl and Thomas if it's a boy. It took us about ten minutes to come up with names. I'm glad we haven't really argued about it, although I did really like Emily for a girl but OH felt it was too flowery, whatever that means!Click to expand...

so sorry to hear your still being so ill tabby, that must be awful, i remember how i felt the first 3 months, cant possibly imagine still being like that! :flower: 
on a happy note, i LOVE Thomas! but hubby wont have it as a first name so ive managed to bargain it in as the middle name!! :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Jen, I had a week off being sick around week 15. It gave me a false sense of security! I'm still hoping it will calm down. I can't be like this for another 21 weeks, can I?

I'm glad Thomas is a name you like too. We also like Tom and Tommy so it's a good flexible name! What have you got as a first name, or is it s secret?


----------



## Carhar

Aww TT sorry you're so ill still. I feel bad now that I moan about the all day headaches I occasionally get as they really suck. Has your mw suggested anything? I read somewhere about a natural herb that eases sickness that women take whilst pregnant. I'll see if I can find our what it is. 

Cute names. I'm so jealous that you've decided on names. My OH changes his mind like the wind, lol x

Jen - I've always loved the name Ella, you have good taste, lol x


----------



## Carhar

TT I think it's milk thistle. Here's a link in case you haven't already tried it... https://www.herbal-remedies-at-home.com/herbs-for-pregnancy.html x


----------



## tinytabby

Carhar said:


> TT I think it's milk thistle. Here's a link in case you haven't already tried it... https://www.herbal-remedies-at-home.com/herbs-for-pregnancy.html x

Thanks Carhar. I'll ask my midwife next time I see her. They did say way back I could see my GP and ask about anti-sickness medication but I wasn't keen on taking anything unless the baby's or my own health was in danger. I also just keep thinking, it surely can't last the whole time, can it?!!


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, are you keeping yourself hydrated? I can always tell when I haven't been drinking enough fluids, or if I'm drinking too much soda or tea and not enough water, because I start to feel nauseous. 

I'm very pro anti-sickness meds. You all know that I took them for several weeks, and it really does make a difference. If the natural remedies don't work, if I were you I'd give it a shot!


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Shadowcat. I think I'm hydrated. I'm mostly drinking watered down fruit juice. Water on its own makes me feel sick.

Someone said to me I'm getting dehydrated at night which is why I'm being sick in the mornings, so I drank extra all through the night. It made me pee twice as much and I was still throwing up in the morning!

I don't think I'm bad enough to worry much about it. I've not lost weight, it's just a bit miserable.


----------



## Poshie

Morning September Stars :)

Did we all have a nice Easter break? Glad to hear your inlaw trip went ok, bet you were glad to be back in your own bed the next day though Shadowcat ;)

TT - you have definitely had it rough with the sickness. I haven't been sick for ages, but wasn't much anyway. I still have moments of feeling rough but not half as bad as 1st tri. I hope yours goes very soon.

Congrats on team :pink: Carhar! We have a nightmare finding names we like. I won't be giving anything a way when we do though, as we like to keep it a secret until the baby is born ;)

We had a nice weekend break. Visited my Dad, sister and nephew and niece in Somerset on Fri/Sat then home on Sun/Mon for family time. 

Back to work today, then day off tomorrow. We are taking my son to see Thomas the Tank Engine (real life one) I think he's going to love it!


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everyone's okay :) 

Had a nice chilled out easter weekend - though was forced to watch paranormal activity 3 :shock: watched law abiding citizen afterwards though so no nightmares thank god!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Smile :) Love the balancing out of viewing you had there!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I had to watch something different to take my mind off of it  Bit of Gerrard Butler - don't mind if I do! :haha:

Plus by the time that had finished I was so tired I don't think I could have conjured up a nightmare if I tried! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I think I can feel Pud moving around a bit in there you know.....first time I've felt something just sitting at my desk. Anyone else been feeling anything? Has anyone else used a doppler?


----------



## Smile181c

I've been feeling it move a lot more over the past week or so :thumbup: feels so strange! The dr has used a doppler on me once but I don't have one of my own x


----------



## Shadowcat

Was PA3 really scary, Smile? I've seen the first two and they're great for the jump factor. I think they ruined the first one in the last thirty seconds, though, and pretty much the same with the second one.

I'm feeling movement pretty often, but it seems to depend on the day. Some days I'll feel it all day long, some days not at all. I'm very excited to have regular movement that DH can feel from the outside though. 

Does anyone else feel like they're getting HUGE already? I sure do! DH even commented on it yesterday (though he definitely did not use the word "huge" as he values his life, lol). I'm going to be absolutely massive by this summer if I keep going like this. Funny thing, though, is I've only gained about two pounds!


----------



## Jessy16

I was sure I'd previously posted in here but it seems I haven't posted in this group for about a month, whoops. I'll re-introduce myself!

I'm Jessy, I'm 16 and I'm expecting a little girl on September 22. I have a scan today, in under 2 hours in fact, so I am looking forward to seeing her again. 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Jessy I remember you :)

Hope your pregnancy is going well! Will you get to find out gender on your scan today? x


----------



## Jessy16

I found out then gender not too long ago. I had a fall at school which resulted in an emergency scan, so I was able to find out then. I was told I'm having a little girl, I'm calling her Cora Grace Alea. Alea is after my older sister who shares the same name. I was 14 weeks when I had the scan so I am praying that I was told the correct sex and that she is really a girl, but I will ask again today.

How is your pregnancy going? Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Poshie

Hi Jessy, yes I remember you posting a while ago, welcome back! Congrats on team :pink: Good luck for your scan, let us know how you get on won't you. I am doing ok thanks, looking forward to a scan next week (along with a few others on here I think) ;)

Hello Shadow. Sometimes I feel big, sometimes I don't. I defintely do after eating. I am going to compare my bump now to my bump pics from my last pregnancy, see if there is a difference. They say that you often get bigger quicker after subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Smile181c

Ah sorry you fell but yay for finding out gender! Lovely name :flower:

Mine is going okay - just waiting for my next scan! Will definitely be finding out gender (if baby co operates!)


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Jessy - good luck with the scan. Cora is a pretty name.

I have felt proper movements from Sugarlump for the last 10 days or so. Wasn't entirely sure before that. It makes me laugh, which is funny when I'm in a meeting! I've not got a Doppler but the MW used one last time I went.

I'm feeling bigger, my bump has gone from bloat to bump in about 2 weeks! I can't believe how much bigger I will get. 21 more weeks and I'll be enormous! I don't think I've put much non-bump weight on though.


----------



## juicyjen

ive been feeling movement for a few weeks i think. was a bit nervous last week because i went a few days not feeling anything, but friday i started feeling LOADS of little kicks and jabs and have ever since! also saw the mw again today she said my bump feels just right for 18 weeks and she listened to the heartbeat and he/she even kicked then! love my little baby sooooo much! :cloud9:


----------



## juicyjen

tinytabby said:


> Thanks Jen, I had a week off being sick around week 15. It gave me a false sense of security! I'm still hoping it will calm down. I can't be like this for another 21 weeks, can I?
> 
> I'm glad Thomas is a name you like too. We also like Tom and Tommy so it's a good flexible name! What have you got as a first name, or is it s secret?

ahhh! Tommy is so cute! i love traditional names. we have got a few names in mind, but none definite yet.


----------



## tinytabby

juicyjen said:


> love my little baby sooooo much! :cloud9:

Aww! I totally know what you mean xx


----------



## Poshie

It is so exciting that we have our scans next week! Is it just me and TT next week or anyone else I've missed? It seems to have suddenly come around after seemingly like an age away :)


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> It seems to have suddenly come around after seemingly like an age away :)

I know! I think that's the benefit of not being told when mine was - I'll only have had to wait 2 weeks for it!


----------



## Smile181c

I got bored at work...

https://i41.tinypic.com/2kforr.jpg

If anyone would like it in their sig this is the code:

https://i41.tinypic.com/2kforr.jpg[/IMG (just add ] at the end)

I can resize it too if it's too big (which it probably is :dohh:)[/COLOR]


----------



## Smile181c

or

https://i42.tinypic.com/10ckkgp.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/10ckkgp.jpg[/IMG

I'll stop boring you now :haha:[/COLOR]


----------



## Carhar

Smile181c said:


> I got bored at work...
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2kforr.jpg
> 
> If anyone would like it in their sig this is the code:
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/2kforr.jpg[/IMG (just add ] at the end)
> 
> I can resize it too if it's too big (which it probably is :dohh:)[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for these smile.
> 
> I really like this one! When I redo my sig I'll put it in :flower: xxx


----------



## vixxen

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you all i'm due sep 12th, are any of you still expiriencing morning sickness? i just need to know i'm not the only one lol


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Vixxen! Welcome to the group!

I'm still being sick every day. Sucks, huh?


----------



## vixxen

Yep it does:( toilet training 3 year old and cleaning up after dog aint helping either lol.


----------



## tinytabby

Oh yuck! I just have to think about the cat litter tray to start the heaves!


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, love those! Nice work. :)

Welcome, Vixxen!


I had something kind of exciting happen - I had my first HARD kick today. I was visiting a friend and just standing there talking, and when it happened it startled me! It was just the one time though, and hasn't happened again.:cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw yay for kicks!! 

I'm pretty sure I felt my first outside kick last night :cloud9: it was kicking away a storm but I only managed to catch one on the outside. Matt tried desparately but everytime he put his hand on my belly, Roo stopped kicking :dohh: as soon as he took his hand away, it was back to poke poke poke again! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Hello Stars :) 

Welcome to our group Vixxen. Fortunately the sickness stopped for me around 14 weeks, but poor TT has suffered all the way through! It must be horrid to have it so long, hope it gets better soon.

I love the Sept Stars logos Smile - I just need to work out how to fit it in to my sig (which is pretty full). 

I don't think I've felt any outside kicks yet, only just flutterings inside. 

1 week today til scan! (6 days for TT) I am going to be so nervous on the day :shock:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone! I'm loving all the kicking stories. I'm still not entirely sure sometimes if it's the baby or wind!

Poshie - I'm really looking forward to my scan but lots of people are saying they're nervous. I'm starting to wonder if I should be too!


----------



## Poshie

TT - I am generally fine and excited leading up to scan. It's just when the day itself comes, I start getting twitchy.....it's easy to get carried away with gender but at the end of the day, it's about whether the baby is healthy and I guess that takes over for me.


----------



## tinytabby

I know what you mean... Altho I have totally relaxed since 12 weeks because I dunno, I just feel strongly that everything is going to be okay. Maybe that's naive but rather than fear the worst like I did in the first tri, I'm expecting the best!


----------



## Carhar

Hi vixxen. 

Well I've been worried as until today I'd only felt one kick sensation. This afternoon I've been getting a lot of rolling, fluttering sensations almost kick like spasms. I love it. It makes it all feel much more real. 

I hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## Jessy16

Hi all :wave:

I'm 17 weeks today :happydance: When did you start to feel movements/kicks? I'm hoping I'll be able to soon.


----------



## loves_cookies

I can't feel any movements or kicks yet :( but knowing I have an anterior placenta, I haven't really been expecting to feel anything yet. I can't wait for it to start though.

TT and Poshie it's your scans this week!! I'm excited for you. :D Only 8 sleeps until my scan now too!! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks LC :dance: for scan week! I think TT is Weds and I am Thurs, can't wait :D

I have been feeling definite movements from about last week. It does vary from person to person though and as this is my second, I had expected to feel something earlier. I have a posterior placenta this time but had an anterior first pregnancy. Doesn't seem to be any difference in when I felt the movement though :shrug:

How is everyone doing? Good weekend?


----------



## Shadowcat

Happy Monday, all!

I've been feeling little movements for a while now, but they're just now starting to get a bit stronger. DH still can't feel them from the outside yet though, nor can I see them yet. 

I'm so excited for you, Poshie and TT!!! 8 sleeps for me as well, Cookies. :thumbup: My kids are almost more excited about it than I am...they're counting down the days because we're letting them come with us. They can't wait to see their baby brother or sister.

Here's a question - I realize that we all have different body types, but... how's everyone doing with weight gain? I lost ten pounds right in the beginning because I was so ill, and I weighed myself this morning and have still only gained back three pounds (I think that's a bit over one kilo, right?). I don't think there's any cause for worry, as I had plenty to spare....but I can't help but be concerned.


----------



## Poshie

Hello SC :) Yes we all have exciting times ahead with our 20 week scans coming up over the next few weeks :happydance: 

With regard to weight gain......I too lost weight according to my 12 week weigh in (compared to my 6 week one). However, when I weighed myself a couple of weeks ago I had put on 5kg! However, I am taking that with a pinch of salt because that was according to my home scales which are no doubt different to the others. I wouldn't worry about the weight thing, unless you have significantly lost or gained. Sounds like you are putting the weight you lost back on slowly, which has to be a healthy thing. ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

It is slow going, which is shocking considering the amount of food I'm eating. We had cheeseburgers for lunch yesterday and then pizza for dinner! I did have a salad first, though... but I followed it all up with a bowl of ice cream. :blush:


----------



## Poshie

I think as long as you aren't underweight, baba will be ok :D 

Can't believe we (should) find out in less than 3 days what team we are on! :dance:


----------



## Shadowcat

Do you have any feelings one way or the other?


----------



## loves_cookies

I have weighed myself at home using the same scales on the same floor tile every week since I got my BFP. As of last Thursday I'd gained 3 1/2 pounds altogether. 1lb of that was in first tri and then the other 2 1/2 were at 16 weeks I think. That makes me sound quite neurotic doesn't it? 

My diet has been really bad since I've been pregnant, far worse than it was before. Mind you it doesn't help that I seem to be craving sweets and pizza!!


----------



## loves_cookies

I took so long typing that response, that I missed two posts!! Oops, sorry lovelies :)


----------



## Poshie

No probs Cookies :D

SC - I think I'm going to have another boy but there is no real reason for that, other than I already have one! Alot of people have been saying girl for me this time. Still, not long to wait now :happydance: I am about to post a poll in my journal to get the bnb opinon ;) Do you have a feeling about you?


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm feeling like it's a girl, but the odds are definitely pointing toward another boy (we have two already). Either way, it's the last one for us!

Cookies, my diet isn't too good either (see my post above!). I'm just trying not to go too crazy, to keep drinking my water, and taking my vitamins. I'm also trying to get some exercise at least a few times per week, but that's pretty hard sometimes!


----------



## Poshie

This will be our second and last baby too. Just think, we won't be pregnant again after this one! My DH has agreed to have the snip ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Lol, yep, mine too! I'd have my tubes tied as well if I could (just to be doubly sure!) but the hospital where we'll be having the baby is catholic based and won't do it.


----------



## Poshie

My rationale is well I've had to go through pregnancy and childbirth, so it's only fair that he should do this bit ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

I like that way of thinking. :thumbup:


Woo, it's hot here! I went for a walk with a friend this morning, and it's about 88 degrees Farenheit here. We're getting a preview of summer, and I must say, I think I've been a bit unrealistic about how I'm going to feel. I was a panting, sweaty mess by the time that we were done. I may as well plan to spend the whole day in the pool, every day. :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear everyone's well and looking forward to their scans. I can't wait!

On the weight thing, I haven't been weighed except at 15 weeks when I'd put on 7 lb from my pre-pregnancy weight. I am still getting into some of my normal dresses so I'm thinking the weight's mostly going on the bump! Phew!


----------



## loves_cookies

Good luck with the scan today TT, thinking of you :)


----------



## tinytabby

loves_cookies said:


> Good luck with the scan today TT, thinking of you :)

Thanks Cookies! I'm just about to book a cab to the hospital!


----------



## Poshie

Yes, best of luck for the scan, hope all is well and you get to find out what team you are on :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck TT! xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Best of luck, TT! I can't wait to hear a report!


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks everyone!

I'm just back at my desk. It all went really well. Sugarlump was very well behaved so they got all the measurements and everything looks totally fine. My placenta has moved all the way up now, do that's no longer a concern. The cord was in the way but we have been told its probably a girl!

We're so happy, it's so good to have passed this milestone.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about the ladies' scans coming up! Poshie tomorrow, how exciting.


----------



## Shadowcat

Great news! So glad that everything went well. How exciting! Did they seem reasonably sure of the sex? 

I'm SO scared that they won't be able to tell us for whatever reason, and I am soooo impatient - I must, must, must know!

Anyways, I'm happy for you TT. Poshie, you're up next! Yay!


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! Possible team pink! xx


----------



## tinytabby

The sonographer said, 'Don't paint the room pink, but it's probably a girl!'

I'm taking that to mean, if it was a boy, she wouldn't want to be sued!

I guess they can't say 100% unless the baby is in exactly the right position. I'm chuffed to bits though. So happy everything is ok.


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats on probably being :pink: TT!

I can't remember if you've answered this before, but did you have a gender preference before?


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks cookies - I had thought a wee girl would be nice but either would have been fantastic. I'd still like one of each!


----------



## Poshie

Great news that the scan went well and baby is coming along nicely. As you say, a big milestone reached, such a relief to be told all looks good :) Congrats on team :pink: :D 

Soooo 1 to team :pink: I wonder what colour Pud will be? I'll be dead nervous about the anomoly scan come tomorrow morning ;)


----------



## loves_cookies

What time is your scan tomorrow Poshie?


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> I wonder what colour Pud will be? I'll be dead nervous about the anomoly scan come tomorrow morning ;)

I was nervous too! Luckily I had meetings till I had to go otherwise I would have been climbing the walls! Hopefully you'll have a sonographer who puts you at your ease quickly - ours did a very quick look at everything first before going into detail and said shed be really surprised if anything was amiss, which was very reassuring.

Remember the statistics are on your side and everything was ok at 12 weeks. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Carhar

Congrats TT and welcome to team :pink: (possibly) lol. Girls clothes are so cute, i've already brought a few bits then discovered baby Baker, the Ted Baker range. So unbelievably cute x

Gl tomorrow Poshie. I'm sure everything will be perfect, but I'll be the same at my 20 week scan x

I had my consultant appointment yesterday and have been told there's no need to continuing seeing him so I'm just under the midwife now thankfully xxx


----------



## tinytabby

Carhar said:


> I had my consultant appointment yesterday and have been told there's no need to continuing seeing him so I'm just under the midwife now thankfully xxx

Ooh that's good news - congratulations xx


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome to team :pink:, TT


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

My scan is at 11.30am this morning! I have a tummy ache and had a crap night's sleep so not feeling too good at the mo. Very nervous as predicted but that's tinged with excitement too of course ;) I should be able to update on here around lunchtime, all going to plan.

Glad to hear you are under mw care now Carhar :)


----------



## Smile181c

Enjoy poshie! we'll be thinking of you :D


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck Poshie, looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## loves_cookies

Good Luck Poshie :)


----------



## Poshie

TT - hopefully you are there......I was supposed to check with you - you need a full bladder for this scan don't you?


----------



## loves_cookies

The letter that came for my scan next week says I do. Hope this helps x


----------



## Smile181c

I do for my 20 week one :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

I wasn't bursting like the previous scans, and everything was easy to see.


----------



## NicMar

Congrats and good luck to everyone having scans...this is such an exciting time!! I still have until next Friday, but can't wait to see the little bubs again!!

I haven't posted in a while but was trying to catch up....going back to the conversation about kicks....is anyone feeling the movement really low (like bikini line)? That's where I always feel the flips and flutters, but it seems so far down! I think the little man or lady is standing straight up and using my lady parts as a trampoline lol!!

DH hasn't been able to feel the movement from the outside yet...hopefully soon!!


----------



## Smile181c

I wonder how Poshies went!


----------



## loves_cookies

NicMar said:


> I haven't posted in a while but was trying to catch up....going back to the conversation about kicks....is anyone feeling the movement really low (like bikini line)? That's where I always feel the flips and flutters, but it seems so far down! I think the little man or lady is standing straight up and using my lady parts as a trampoline lol!!

I can't really feel anything normally but one day last week I had a lot of sugar close together (chocolate, starburst and orange juice), and about 20 minutes after I was getting sharp pains really low down. They were in the same place as a sensation which felt similar to having a smear test done at about 12-13 weeks. So I can only think that I might have sent LO on a sugar rush causing it to use my cervix as a trampoline, and that now it's bigger it hurt more?


----------



## Shadowcat

My kicks are all over the place now, but I've definitely felt that sensation before!

Waiting on the edge of my seat for a report from Poshie....


----------



## juicyjen

congrats on the baby girl TT! fab news! little girls really are sooo adorable!! 
wonder what poshie is having??? so exciting! its making me want to find out!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Most of the kicks I feel are still quite low down at the bottom of my belly but I've felt a few higher up that I've thought 'is that baby?' lol


----------



## loves_cookies

juicyjen said:


> congrats on the baby girl TT! fab news! little girls really are sooo adorable!!
> wonder what poshie is having??? so exciting! its making me want to find out!!!!

I'm the same as you Jen. When I had my 12 week scan I had absolutely no desire to find out at all. But people on here and in 2nd Tri finding out what they are having means my resolve keeps waivering!


----------



## juicyjen

me too! but hubby is dead set against finding out and i think deep down i want the surprise too, so definitely not finding out. Do you think you will find out when the time comes?


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. Back from our scan and all looking peachy

and ..........:pink: ! :D :happydance: Really excited we are having a little girl to complete our family (feel really lucky). She was a right little wriggler but everything looked perfect and we are over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## Carhar

That's great news Poshie! This is thread is deco starting off pink!

Cookie and Jen - in some ways I wish I hadn't found out and don't think I will next time. This sounds awful, I really wanted a girl and would also like a boy, but I wouldn't have wanted only boys. Next time (if there is one) I'd be more than happy to be team yellow xxx


----------



## NicMar

Congrats Poshie!! I am still not finding out but all this excitement does make it all the more tempting!!!

Who's scan is next??


----------



## tinytabby

Yay Poshie! Great news everything was well and on the wee girl!

It's a good feeling, huh?


----------



## loves_cookies

juicyjen said:


> me too! but hubby is dead set against finding out and i think deep down i want the surprise too, so definitely not finding out. Do you think you will find out when the time comes?

What we're agreed is that we won't ask them to look. But if the baby turns out to be an exhibitionist and we see what it is (having never done this before, I don't really know if it's easy to spot accidently!) Then that would be fine too. So I guess Beany will decide!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats on team :pink: Poshie!

My scan is 9.10am Tuesday, I'm not sure if there is another between now and then?


----------



## Shadowcat

Great news, Poshie! Congratulations on team pink! :pink:

Cookies, mine's at 10am on Tuesday...not sure where you are, but that makes mine much later than yours, I think (I'm in the US).


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm in the UK, so will have several hours on you. :)


----------



## juicyjen

congrats poshie! how lovely to have one of each! another girlie!! :pink: nobody is having a boy yet are they? maybe next week will be the week of the boys! :blue:


----------



## frantastic20

I'm having a boy!! Sorry haven't posted for ages, have just been stalking... Hope you're all well!


----------



## tinytabby

frantastic20 said:


> I'm having a boy!! Sorry haven't posted for ages, have just been stalking... Hope you're all well!

I thought someone was - couldn't remember who - babybrain! Nice to hear from you. Hope all's well?


----------



## Shadowcat

So one boy, two girls so far? I feel like I'm missing someone else that already knows. We should keep a running count. :)


SO tired today, ladies. Is anyone else having lower back aches? I think mine is because I'm continuing to exercise but I'm having a hard time finding decent ways to stretch - combined with the fact that I've definitely had a significant bump growth spurt over the last two weeks.


----------



## loves_cookies

I think it might be three girls, TT, Poshie and Carhar?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it should go on the first page or something :)

I've had some backache. Last night was bad when I got into bed, Matt had to rub my back for me to ease it so I could lie comfortably!


----------



## Shadowcat

So its:

Frantastic - Boy
Poshie - Girl
TinyTabby - Girl
Carhar - Girl

And Cookies, Jen, and NicMar you're team yellow, right? Who else? Jessy? Smile?


Four more sleeps until we (hopefully) find out - I am SOO excited I can't stand it.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for all the congrats ladies :) It was definitely a landmark day. I feel closer to baby already and I can now call her a she. DH was as emotional as me so it was a lovely day for both of us.


----------



## Jessy16

Congratulations Poshie, does she have a name yet?

I'm another one in team :pink:


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies, just wanted to share a quick story - DH and I were lying in bed this morning, and he decided to lay his head on my stomach - and got kicked in the face! :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Aw Shadowcat, that's lovely! It's so funny when they kick!


----------



## Poshie

Jessy, no name yet and we likely won't make final decision until she is born.;)

SC- Haha, a kick in the face, nice!


----------



## frantastic20

Hey all... Everything is fine with me thanks! Bump is definitely getting bigger, so after starting off plus size I'm pretty huge already... Hilariously finding it difficult to reach over to the sink to wash up... such a shame...

I know it's a controversial question but just wondered if many people are having any small amounts of alcohol vs cutting out completely? I had a glass of wine tonight after talking to some friends about it yesterday and have felt really strange ever since... Don't think I'll be doing that again!


----------



## Jessy16

I don't drink because I'm only 16 and I can't drink until I'm 21, but I wouldn't drink during pregnancy regardless.


----------



## Shadowcat

Fran, I've thought about it. I know several people who had a half glass or full glass of wine once or twice per week, and one friend who had one every single night during three pregnancies with no issues. I just haven't really been craving it yet, so it hasn't been an issue. I'm sure I will have the craving though, once summer kicks in and it gets hot out. I guess you can put me in the "undecided" group.


Poshie, I'm with you on the name thing. We didn't name our sons until after they were born - we wanted to see their faces first. Even if we find out what we're having on Tuesday (and hopefully we will!!!) I'm sure we won't have one definite name.

I think baby is straight up and down today. I'm getting lots of kicks in my bladder. Not so comfortable! DH says that's what I get for thinking it's funny that he got kicked in the face this morning.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone.

Shadowcat and Poshie - I know what you mean about the name thing. We've got a name but we're not telling anyone we know in case they say something horrible or in case the baby doesn't suit it and we change our minds. 

Fran - I've been so sick and am still quite ropey, so haven't drunk any alcohol really. I've had a couple of sips of OH's beers and wines, which is enough for me at the moment. My friend is going to treat me to a spa day in a posh hotel in June so I might be tempted to have a glass of champagne then. It's a pretty controversial subject on these boards though. Each to their own, I say.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same on that front, each to their own (within reason obviously!) I personally haven't had any but yesterday I was dying for a little bit of strawberry cider :haha:


----------



## juicyjen

im the same, would love an ice cold bottle of jaques but resisting!! im sure its probably fine to have a little and dont have a problem with other preggers ladies drinking, its just not for me! x x 

haha! your baby-kick-in-in-the-head story made me smile shadow!


----------



## frantastic20

Thanks for the replies ladies - TT I had to laugh when you mentioned it being controversial - I confess I did see the thread (originally about smoking) where someone totally overreacted to something you said about drinking - and you were being nice and supportive then too! That's why I would only ask here within a group of people who have already shown themselves to be sensible/reasonable!!

I think I'm going to stick to the occasional sip of DH's tipple! Overall I haven't really been bothered for it anyway... I think like a few of you have said, it's more circumstantial - like something cold in a beer garden on a hot summer's day!

For those of you in the UK who fancy a treat, I can thoroughly recommend Las Iguanas' virgin cocktails... They're so scrummy that you feel like it is something special and they're included in the happy hour BOGOF too - though I think I ended up on a sugar high after I drank 3 of them when DH and I went!


----------



## tinytabby

Haha, yes, I was being diplomatic!

Good tip on the virgin cocktails. I've also found quite a few places that do nice freshly squeezed juices locally, and there are a few no-alcohol beers which I am planning to try.


----------



## Shadowcat

I'll probably be indulging in the non-alcoholic beer by the pool this summer. :thumbup:


----------



## juicyjen

hmmm, they do un alcoholic kopparberg cider too, which i once picked up by mistake and i honestly couldnt tell the difference!! roll on the summer eh! (if we get one!!)


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies. Good to hear from you Fran :) I personally am not against having the odd glass of wine in later pregnancy, but each to their own. I do like the Becks non alcoholic lager as it tastes like normal lager. Wine is my usual tipple, but I haven't had any of that for AGES! Like you ladies say, sitting out in the garden in the summer definitely makes one feel like a glass of wine or lager.

How is everyone's bumps doing? Mine gets in the way in the shower when I am shaving now and bending over is uncomfortable of course. I can feel Pud moving around alot these days which is reassuring. Still can't quite believe we are having a girl! Very chuffed though :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Morning poshie :)

My bump gets in the way all the time lol putting my shoes on puts me out of breath and I have trouble shaving too! I find it really hard to bend down for things cause it gets quite squished and starts to hurt!

Does anyone own a pregnancy pillow yet? I think I'm gonna have to invest in one. I'm waking up every morning and my bump is aching cause it's not being supported in bed!


----------



## Shadowcat

Yes, the bump is definitely causing issues for me! I'm big enough that it's causing people to comment that there may be more than one in there. :blush: It happened really suddenly, too. Not only that, but baby is fond of dancing around on my bladder now.

Smile, I can't recommend the Snoogle pillow highly enough. It is fantastic! I got mine around 12 weeks and haven't had one uncomfortable night yet (knock wood). It is a little bit expensive, but worth every penny, trust me.

My scan is TOMORROW!!!!!!! I am SO excited. Cookies, are you as anxious as I am? I probably won't get any sleep tonight, lol.


----------



## loves_cookies

At the moment not really anxious, clock watching terribly whilst I'm at work today though.


----------



## Shadowcat

Omgomgomg, it's today! :happydance:

Unfortunately, It's still only 7 am here in the US, so I have three more hours to get through.


Cookies, any news? How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh two more scans today! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Oh yes! Best of luck to LC and SC with stheir cans today, can't wait to hear all about them :happydance:


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm back from my scan, all is good. :) They were a little concerned about the size of the baby's stomach (it's large) on the scan, but there were no other markers for concern during the scan, so they have decided it doesn't need further investigation. 

I managed to avoid caving in and finding out the gender, so we are officially team :yellow:! I've attached a pic,so if anyone wants to have a gender guess, go ahead! :)
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smile181c

Aw beautiful baby!

You're a much braver woman than I being able to stay on team :yellow:!


----------



## loves_cookies

It was harder than I thought it would be to be honest :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Aww, how beautiful! I'm guessing girl, just because that seems to be the trend here. :winkwink: I'm terrible at guessing though - people are always going on about nub and skull theory, and I can't make sense of either one. Congratulations on a good scan! So glad to hear that everything is ok!


----------



## Poshie

Congrats LC! :D I agree, it takes alot of willpower not to find out the gender! I think it is a lovely surprise whether you find out now or later, you can't beat it. 

Shadow - it is your scan today too right?


----------



## juicyjen

ahhh! cookies your baby looks soo cute! :baby: im guessing boy!! cant wait til mine thurs!! 2 more sleeps!!


----------



## Smile181c

I think nub/skull theory only works up until like 14 weeks - though I could be wrong :haha:

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck today Shadowcat and Cookies! Keep us posted. xx

Edit: ooh congrats Cookies! I think it's a boy too!


----------



## Shadowcat

We are officially team :blue: !!!

We already have two boys, so we definitely know what to do. :winkwink: I'll be able to reuse all of my clothes and things too, so it'll save us some money!

Everything looks good and measures right on target. I have to go back in two weeks for another scan though, because he was being stubborn and lying funny, so they couldn't get everything they needed. The Dr. says not to worry though, that that's common.

:cloud9:


----------



## juicyjen

great news shadow! glad everything went well! another boy! lovely! and you get to see him again in 2 weeks, lucky you! x


----------



## tinytabby

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## loves_cookies

Great news Shadow! Smile and Jen are you both next on Thursday?


----------



## Smile181c

Woo for team :blue:! 

Yep, mine is tomorrow! Can't wait! xx


----------



## Poshie

Many congrats on a healthy boy SC! :D were you surprised it was a boy? I know you said you felt different and thought maybe girl? How do you feel about boy no3? X


----------



## NicMar

Congrats shadow!! Good luck to those who have scans tomorrow....I still have 2 days to go!

Btw, has anyone checked out any of the baby pool websites out there? They're really fun and most are free...you set up a pool (you decide what they guess on, so if for instance, you know the gender, you can just take that out of the equation) and send it out to whoever you want to play. You can set a little wager or do no $. I used guessyourbaby.com and it's really cute!! There was a little computer glitch with the site and I had to start it over after a few guesses, but now it seems to be working fine. They even give you pie chart "stats" after you have at least 5 guesses...my family is really big on baby pools and this way is so much easier...they even calculate the winner at the end...fun stuff! Random, but I thought I'd share!


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, what time is your scan? Can't wait to hear from you!!! 

Poshie, I was kind of surprised that it's a boy - and, I'll admit, just a teeny, tiny bit sad at the idea that I'll never have a daughter. However, I ADORE my boys, and they're so much fun, that I love the fact that we'll have another little man. I went out yesterday and bought our first little blue outfit. :cloud9:

NicMar, the baby pool thing sounds fun. I wish we hadn't already told everyone, haha!


----------



## Smile181c

I think it's at 1.20 - I need to check my letter at home! Must remember to do it, cause I keep forgetting - I'll be so embarrassed if it's not even tomorrow after all!! :rofl:

Aw I'm glad you're still excited, I always feel SO bad for mummies who feel disappointed when they don't have the gender they'd prefer. It must be such a horrible feeling x


----------



## Shadowcat

Truthfully, any disappointment that I felt yesterday was due to everyone ELSE'S reactions to the news. There was more concern for whether or not I was upset than excitement over finding out the sex. Most everyone said something along the lines of "ooh. well. So are you ok?" :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

:dohh: understandable but still frustrating I bet - it's exciting no matter if you have 1 or 15 boys at home! (though, you'd be brave to go to 15 :haha:)


----------



## Shadowcat

3 boys may as well be 15. Sometimes I feel that way with two! :haha:

Regardless, we're done with 3. I don't think I could handle putting my body through this again, I'm getting old, lol!


----------



## juicyjen

yes, my scan is tomorrow at 8.45! soooo excited! cant wait to see my baby again! hope he/she will be awake this time! going to have some chocolate before i go in, that always makes baby go crazy!! :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck tomorrow, Jen and Smile!


----------



## Poshie

I know what you mean about feeling old SC;) this is our 2nd and last....I'm too tired!

Best of luck for your scans tomorrow Smile and Jen! Can't wait to hear all about them. I ate a snickers before I went in and Pud was totally buzzing during the scan! ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Yes, good luck, Jen and Smile! Jen, you'll be back before I even get out of bed here. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Jen I'm jealous yours is so early! :haha: I can't sleep I'm too excited to see baby!


----------



## loves_cookies

Good luck for today Smile and Jen :)


----------



## courtneylynnd

Best of luck to you!!


Just wanted to say hello to everyone!! :)


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! back from scan, everything went great! :thumbup: no probs and we stayed team yellow! :yellow: although if hubby had agreed i would have loved to have found out! never mind, not much longer to go and we will be meeting them in person! will upload photos later when i get time, little bit disappointed with them to be honest, think she zoomed in too much so cant really get a full view of baby. :nope:


----------



## juicyjen

meant to add. . . GOOD LUCK SMILE! cant wait to hear what your having!! x x


----------



## courtneylynnd

Sorry you didn't get the pics you wanted :(


----------



## Poshie

Jen, really pleased the scan went well! Shame DH didn't give in to finding the sex ;) Very strong willed of him. Halfway through milestone reached :happydance:

Welcome Courtney, how are you doing?


----------



## courtneylynnd

Poshie said:


> Welcome Courtney, how are you doing?

:happydance: Pretty excited about finding this place, honestly! I've been looking for a good pregnancy/parenting forum for weeks and they either are cluttered or inactive or take too long to load. I'm loving this! I'm doing very well otherwise too, just super tired. I'm not off until 7am my time. About two more hours!

Hope you're doing well too :)


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Courtney! 

Congratulations Jen - sounds like a good scan. I know what you mean about the images - the sonographer told us we wouldn't see a whole pic of the baby as they are now too big to capture. We actually forgot to ask for photos! But we weren't that bothered as it was hard to see much.


----------



## courtneylynnd

Hey there, nice to meet ya!


----------



## Poshie

I got some pics of my 20 week scan, not brilliant but ok. I haven't uploaded them yet though ;)

BnB is a great forum Courtney. I have been here (on and off) since 2008 so a long timer ;) 

Hi TT :) How are you feeling these days? I had a bad afternoon of feeling shite on Tuesday.....still feel a bit off when lunchtime gets closer.

I wonder how our 'scanners' are getting on!?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not scanned yet :haha:


----------



## Poshie

What time is your appt Smile? Jen's was 8.45 I think so dying for her update!


----------



## Smile181c

Didn't Jen update on the previous page? Mines at 1:20 so about an hour away :)


----------



## Poshie

D'oh what an idiot I am! I even replied to her update :nope: I blame a preggers brain, sending me loopy ;)


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: we'll let you off don't worry!

My pint of water has now been drank (I had a bit more than a pint) and Ive also eaten some chocolate buttons to get bubs moving :thumbup: fingers crossed I'm not too bursting for a wee by the time I get there!


----------



## Poshie

So exciting, best of luck smile! :D Ps. I'm going team :blue: for you


----------



## Shadowcat

Congrats on a great scan, Jen!! I didn't get any decent pics either - I wonder if that's common for this stage? You're so strong for staying team yellow!

Smile, can't wait for your update! 

Courtney, welcome. :flower:

So now we have:

Team PINK

Poshie
TT
Jessy
Carhar

Team BLUE

Frantastic
SC
Courtney (edited to add you in!)
Smile

Team YELLOW

Cookies
Jen
Mummyat18

Undetermined: NicMar (you're tomorrow, right?) and Vixxen


----------



## loves_cookies

I think Carhar is pink too


----------



## courtneylynnd

Awww thank you so much I'm really excited! 
:D


----------



## loves_cookies

Welcome Courtney :)


----------



## courtneylynnd

I appreciate it :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Ok, I put Carhar in. If I'm wrong for anyone, just let me know or repost! :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Poshie - a late reply! I'm all right thanks. I was still being sick every day until the weekend. Seems to have dropped down to every other day! Fingers crossed this is the beginning of the end!

Everyone - how much are you feeling your babies now? I feel Sugarlump quite often during the day and I've started missing her when she's quiet. Makes me impatient to actually meet her!


----------



## vixxen

My lo is moving around alot but keeps getting into a position that makes my left leg go numb!
I also felt lo's hiccups today which is so cute, now all i want is to find out the sex next week!


----------



## mummyat18

i havent posted in a while but still team yellow :) can feel babes kicking lots now :baby::hugs: im so happy to hear you and your babes are all doingg well:thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Completely forgot to update yesterday :dohh: :dohh:

I'm team......:blue:!!!


----------



## Poshie

:happydance: for team :blue: smile! I actually guessed right for a change :) How did the scan go?

Hello Vixxen and Mummy, good to hear from you. I was lying on the sofa last night and got a kick that actually made me jump! 

I am feeling so tired atm. Think things are catching up on me, with work, a toddler and housework and being pg. Sometimes I just need a rest but that's practically impossible. 

Thank crunchie its Friday :D


----------



## Smile181c

Scan went really well thanks poshie :) I was scanned for a whole hour! Naughty little monkey decided that he wouldn't move his hands from his face, so I have a rescan on the 10th May to check his facial structure :dohh: Not complaining though cause I get to see him again!


----------



## Poshie

Glad the scan went well, and :yipee: for another one to look forward to! How do you and your OH feel about having a little boy?


----------



## Smile181c

Well OH is absolutely chuffed to bits lol cause he was expecting a girl :haha: I already had my 'boy' feeling from the start so I wasn't shocked, but equally as happy :D

It's such a relief to just KNOW now lol no more guessing!


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations, Smile! And lovely that you get another scan! It was lovely when they checked Sugarlump's face - so detailed that they looked up her nose! She also appeared to have bow-shaped lips like her dad. Amazing stuff, something to look forward to


----------



## Poshie

Ahh that's lovely Smile. We were hoping for a boy first time around and got our wish, it was a perfect moment :D I think it's wonderful surprise when you are told, whether it's sooner or later and I personally felt a stronger bond, knowing the sex.


----------



## juicyjen

congrats smile! i just knew you were going to have a boy! so exciting! some many lovely things to come with a little boy! x x x


----------



## Poshie

I agree with Jen, boys are just great.......I love my little boy to bits :cloud9: I'm thinking, what will I do with a girl?! I am looking forward to doing girlie things with her like hair and girl toys. :D


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Smile :)

I think if we ever have another we will find out the gender at 20 weeks, because of the practical reasons like Poshie mentioned before.


----------



## Poshie

Talking of practical things.........

We have alot to do. We are going to do some work on the house to create another room/bedroom. We currently have a 3 bed townhouse. 1 bedroom is a guest/study, my son has the smaller room and we have the big room on 2nd floor. With baby on the way we are considering our options. We may make the conservatory into a proper room, so put a proper roof on it and heating so DH can use that as his study. My son would then move into the guest room (which would still double up as a guest room) and the baby could go into the K's current room. Either that or we split the top floor room into two, one section for each child, we would have to move to the smaller 2nd bedroom. This would be the cheapest option, but I'd prefer the conservatory option ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Yay, Smile, congrats on your little blue bundle! Little boys are amazing. We have two and they've been wonderful. 

I'm with you Poshie - I wouldn't know what to do with a girl, lol. I'll miss getting to do the dresses and hair things, but boys are fun and I can't wait! Sounds like you have some big decisions to make, and soon. We'll be playing the bed switch game - my oldest is getting the guest (double) bed, my youngest is getting my oldest's bunk beds, and we're getting rid of our guest room and turning that into the baby's room. I'm nervous about doing all of that work - I can't imagine having to add in construction too. Yikes!

I've got something fun to do this weeend - I'm going with a friend to make a baby gift registry. It's common here in the US and helps people decide what to buy if they want to get us a gift. I'm excited about it.

I have two friends who are both wanting to throw me a baby shower too - and we all have the same group of friends, so it's kind of awkward. :shrug: I'm flattered that they both want to do it, but don't want to be the source of fighting, kwim? I hope they can work it out amicably. I'm trying not to get involved.

Hope everyone has a great day today!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello SC :) A gift registry sounds like fun and the baby shower. We don't do anything like that over here.....I think some ladies might have a baby shower but not many. I wonder why that is. I hope the girls can sort it out between them and everyone stays friends ;)

When we 'speak' on here SC, I forget you are from USA, as I always think you 'sound' English! (I hope you don't mind me saying that, I mean it in a nice way).


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, that's so funny! I don't mind that at all, but it's interesting because if you heard me speak you'd change your mind fast - I live in the southern part of the country and therefore have a somewhat pronounced southern US accent. :winkwink:


----------



## Poshie

:D

It's funny isn't it how we build a 'picture' of our online friends (or is that just me!?)


----------



## Shadowcat

Nope, not just you, I do the same thing!


----------



## NicMar

Hey ladies! My ultrasound went great! I was a nervous nelly as usual but they said all looked good. We stayed team yellow, although we are thinking we may have a baby boy on the way ( dh is convinced he saw a penis, but it could have been anything...also, when dh asked the tech and clearly very new dr if they knew what it was, the dr said "oh I thought you would have realized it by now...we saw it like 30 times!")...we could be reading into a shadow or umbilical cord though, so in the end we still get our surprise!


----------



## courtneylynnd

Lol I don't know how you do it! I don't have that kind of patience! It will be amazing when you give birth, though.


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :)

Nicmar, really glad to hear the scan went well. I would personally be reading 'boy' into the comments from the dr ;) But hey, you never know!

Been feeling really big in the past week. Not just bump but putting on weight generally. People have been telling me that with girls you tend to put more weight on and it spreads out. My bum and thighs are definitely bigger now. Pud is moving about alot.

Had some friends for lunch yesterday and they are expecting a little boy on 1 June. I have managed to off load some boy clothes on to them. Still have loads though!


----------



## tinytabby

Morning all!

I'm not feeling too bad, size-wise, I'm still doing lots of walking so I think that's stopping me from completely piling it on...

However, I'm still being sick in the mornings! Not every day, but enough that I'm not very relaxed about it! I'm also perpetually stuffed up in the nose, sneezy, sore throat. I have allergies and I'm off all my meds except the basic asthma ones - but the allergy ones stopped the asthma properly before! Its miserable! I should have got pregnant at the end of summer so I wouldn't have to go through this!

Sorry about that... A bit of a rant! Just want to feel better. I bet that of men got pregnant there would be all kinds of effective drugs that were safe to take!


----------



## Poshie

Hi TT. You really are suffering still aren't you! I have also had a permanent stuffy nose and regular sore throats, but not due to allergies in my case. More to do with having a toddler I think! The sickness thing with you is a nightmare and you must be sick (haha) of it :hugs: I always thinks it's harder when you are ill when pregnant for lots of reasons, but one of them is the fact that we can't (and I personally wouldn't want to) take medication, in case of risks to babas.

If you were to look at me, you'd probably think she's not big, but I am just not used to putting on weight! I think I have put on about 11lbs so far.


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie. Yes, we just have to get through these trials and tribulations. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. I should be glad that I've not actually had a cold or flu this winter as I usually do!

Never mind. I have a nice long weekend in London planned next week. We're going 1st class and staying in a posh hotel! I'm really looking forward to it.

Have you (Poshie and everyone) got any holidays planned over the summer? Or other nice things to look forward to before the babies arrive?


----------



## Poshie

I almost forgot, we are off to Mallorca on 12 May in fact! Going to stay with a friend of mine (who I first met here on BnB) and her little boy who is my son's age. It will be our first holiday for 3 years and our first on a plane with my son. Nice short flight though so hope he'll be okay. Can't wait to get some sunshine....I have bought this maternity tankini. For some reason the link shows the swimsuit and not the tankini, but if you look down the page you'll see the tankini ;)
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Maternity-Halterneck-Bandeau-Swimsuit/dp/B003FW75CQ?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_6&nodeId=248861031&sr=1-6&qid=1335782665&pf_rd_r=04VWPHYP2BCBYFC5331B&pf_rd_m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=43063030&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3


----------



## Smile181c

That tankini is really pretty! I'm jealous, I wanna go on holiday :haha:


----------



## loves_cookies

No holidays for me, but I am moving house next week :)

We've finally bought a couple of things for the baby!! My husband bought this:
https://www.diy.com/nav/decor/art-mirrors-frames/wall-art/children_s_wall_art/Colours-by-B-and-Q-by-B-and-Q-Teddy-Printed-Canvas-Multi-10056456

My purchase is more boring, but probably more practical - reusable Cheeky Wipes!

No more purchases until we've moved and settled into our new house now. :nope:


----------



## loves_cookies

ps - I love the tankini :)


----------



## tinytabby

The tankini is lovely! And a trip to Mallorca will be just the ticket!

cookies - are you moving far? Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## loves_cookies

About 3/4 miles from where we live now. We live in a city centre flat right now, so we're moving to a house in a quieter and more family orientated area. Really looking forward to it, I think this week is going to drag so much for me! :)


----------



## tinytabby

That is exciting, Cookies. Will you have to do much to the house when you get there?


----------



## Shadowcat

Love the tankini, Poshie! I love the ruffles, how adorable. I was finally able to find one too - I got this one. https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=91063910082&MasterCategory_Id=MC9

We're going to the beach at the end of June for a week, and I'm very excited about it.


Oh, TT, I'm so sorry that you're still feeling sick! I really hope that ends soon. Have you been doing anything to try to lessen it? Oh the things we go through for our babies...

NicMar, congrats on a great scan and for sticking to team yellow! I agree, I don't know how you did it - you must be a really strong person. :)

I've been feeling HUGE over the last few days, but I've only gained about 4 pounds. I didn't get to exercise at all last week for one reason after another, so hoping to make that up this week. Baby boy hasn't been moving as much the last couple of days either, which is making me a bit nervous. :wacko:


----------



## tinytabby

Yay, I love that swimsuit, Shadowcat. How nice to be going to the beach.

I've tried everything except drugs for the sickness. It's better than it was. I'm pretty much resigned to it!


----------



## Poshie

LC - How exciting moving house! You'll have a lovely family house to bring baby into, great :D

Hey SC. Some time at the beach sounds great, and is what I'm hoping to do myself in Mallorca!


----------



## Shadowcat

I knew there was something that I forgot to say - Cookies, congrats on the move! 

I love the excitement of a new house. I hope you enjoy it. Make sure you don't work too hard though.


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm not allowed to do anything. My job is to drive my car back and forth :) 

We've been packing bits and pieces since we got our moving date so most things are packed away now. We're got quite a weird situation going on really, we own the flat we live in now but we've been unable to sell for nearly 2 years. Because we don't want our LO to live here, we are renting out our flat and are moving to a rented house. We're having to rent ours out furnished (area demands it) but the house we're renting is unfurnished! So we don't have much to move, but delivery men will be very busy calling at our new house for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Shadowcat

Ugh, I'm feeling awful today. Tired, nauseous, headache.... I wonder if it's pregnancy related or if I'm coming down with something. I hope it's not the latter because we have a VERY busy week this week. I'm working (though the baby will only be here for five more weeks, and then I'm off for the whole summer!), I have to petsit a dog from Wednesday to Sunday, my oldest son is in a play tomorrow night, we have to go to a funeral on Friday (a two hour trip each way), and my in-laws are coming on Saturday for my youngest son's first communion, so I have to get my house in order in between all of that. I'm even more tired just thinking of it all. :sleep::coffee::wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, poor you SC! :hugs: That sounds like a full on week and when you are feeling shite, it's not the nicest thought in the world is it. Can you try and do a bit of house stuff each day, rather than all in one hit? Depends how you like to work I suppose. Having the summer off sounds like something to console yourself with ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Hey all, I've had some "excitement" today.

I haven't been feeling as much movement lately (which I think I mentioned the other day), and haven't felt anything at all last night or this morning, even after lying down, eating, and drinking a regular soda. So a friend recommended that I call the nurse just to reassure myself. I totally expected them to say "oh, it's ok, you're only 21 weeks, so nothing to really worry about"...but instead, she said "you need to come in right now for monitoring". :wacko:

Soooo....after I freaked out and rushed over there, they made me wait and worry for about 40 minutes....

But everything is totally fine! Baby boy's hb is normal and strong. I told the Dr. that the nurse scared the bejeebus out of me though - so I hope I didn't get her into trouble. 

Anyway, I've had quite a day so far! How is everyone else?


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya, ooh you must have had a fright! Glad all is well. 

I'm ok thanks, working too hard and not sleeping enough! My back also gets really sore these days. But the sickness is definitely on the wane though. And I am loving feeling Sugarlump getting active so often now. It's definitely a good perk of pregnancy.


----------



## Shadowcat

So glad to hear that your sickness is going away!!! That's great news. :happydance:

Yes, feeling the movements and kicks is my favorite part of pregnancy. Baby Boy finally decided to wake up this afternoon, so I've been feeling him ever since. Figures!


----------



## Poshie

Morning :) SC - ooo what a scare! Glad all is well though and you got to see your little boy again.

TT - let's hope that's the end of your sickness, that would be great eh!

I'm with you both on the lots of movements. It's pretty much all day on and off at the moment. I guess they have lots of room for now.

Feeling rough today (tired). Over did it a bit yesterday on the walking front and ethen nded up being up 2 hours with my son (bewteen 2am-4am (he has a cough/cold) which is unusual. Really feeling it today. I was 40 mins late for work! Anyway, hope the day goes quickly.....


----------



## tinytabby

Hope you're feeling better Poshie. Being tired sucks.

Just a question for the group - I'm going to a black tie do in 2 weeks and am stuck for what to wear! I don't want to spend loads on a dress I'll probably wear once... Any ideas? It's quite an exciting thing - a paper I wrote has been short listed for some industry awards. Woop!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo get you and your paper shortlisting! Very well done :D I am lucky in that I have a few posh tops I inherited in my pile of maternity clothes from my sister. The other day I bought a nice top/dress thing with butterflies on which would go nicely with either jeans (casual) or leggings (to tart up). So what I'm saying is, perhaps go for a pretty long top and trousers rather than a dress, assuming you're more likely to wear the top and trousers again?

Feeling better today thanks. My son slept through and his mysterious cough has all but gone (very weird to have it for just one day). :shrug: Although he does have yet another cold.


----------



## Smile181c

I agree with poshie :) A nice top and trousers sounds fab!


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks guys. Yes, might have a look out - there's maybe a non-maternity big glam top... Oh well, got to go shopping again!

Poshie - do you think your son might have an allergy? I get random coughs this time of year with hayfever - only when a particular pollen is strong.


----------



## Poshie

Ahh that's a point a hadn't considered TT.....I guess it's possible isn't it. I wonder how I would know/find out? I must admit I assumed it was part of a cold as he has a runny nose, but I guess you can get a runny nose with allergies too....


----------



## tinytabby

You could ask the GP what they think. I'm not sure how early kids get hayfever! Apparently you can help alleviate it by eating local honey, which is a good excuse to eat honey!


----------



## Shadowcat

We've been giving my oldest allergy meds in the spring since he was 2, Poshie - so it could be. Worth an ask, anyway.

TT, congrats! That's great. I agree that a nice top and pants would be good, and don't forget that shoes and jewelry can dress up anything, and can definitely be worn again post baby. :thumbup: 

It's been quiet around here lately. Hope you all are doing very well.


----------



## Poshie

Yes SC it has been quiet here of late.......just us die-hards hanging around ;) Hope everyone is getting on okay. Not sure if anyone has an appt coming up soon? I've just booked by 25 week midwife appt, which is the one where I get my MATB1 form which I have to give to my employer for maternity pay.


----------



## Smile181c

I have yet to book my mw appt :dohh: you've just reminded me! Though I'm sure she said for me to see her at 24 weeks then the GP at 25? Will have to see what she's written in my notes :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Apparently 2nd time mums don't normally get the 25 week appt, but my mw has said she likes to see everyone anyway. Need that form!


----------



## Smile181c

Fair enough :thumbup: 

Got the estate agents coming out today for Matt's dad (landlord) to make floor plan etc take pics to put the house on the market! Which means we're on a deadline to get out haha just waiting for confirmation of the date we can move into our new house (still renting) :dohh: fingers crossed it's for the end of this month!


----------



## Poshie

Oo so a new house for you too then :D Are you moving far? Something bigger or about the same? Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Smile181c

Yep :thumbup: we moved about half an hour away last August, but then with Max on the way now it's much more cost effective to move back. Closer to family, we share a car, so I can have that if we're living back in our hometown cause Matt can get picked up by his boss, plus we'll be saving about £60/£70 a week on petrol! So it saves the life of the car as well :) 

The house is a bit smaller, for a bit more money, but we were never gonna get as good a deal as we have now. We're renting out a house from Matt's dad - 3 bed semi for £500 a month! So we don't mind paying a bit more x


----------



## Poshie

Fair enough. Location is all important isn't it. We are lucky to live 3 miles from work (less for me). My DH cycles to work which obviously saves on fuel. We both work in the same city so I can always give him a lift if it's peeing down. I should cycle really but 22 weeks pg, with a toddler, doesn't make it easy!


----------



## Smile181c

No but I just had an image of you doing that in my head! :haha:

Yeah if we're back in hometown, Matt can either get picked up on the way through to work (he's a roofer so works all over) or he can walk/jog/run/bike his way to his bosses house and go from there as it's only 5 mins away! 

If we were to stay at this house, he'd have to take the car to work meaning I'll be stuck in all day, by myself (and Max) cause I don't know anyone round here and there's no where to go!


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like a good plan for you to move :)


----------



## Smile181c

Yep! Just need to get date confirmed :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

Hope it all goes smoothly, Smile.

I've got an appointment a week on Monday - my first with the home birth midwife. I'm excited as I've got loads of questions for her. I hope she's nice!


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! :hi: congrats on the award tt! very impressive!! and smile, how exciting to be moving! we are hoping to move about 6 months after having the baby, wish it was before though!!
i forgot to mention, after my scan last week i had to see a consultant due to having pre eclampsia with Ella, and i have been told i have see my mw every 2 weeks up to 28 weeks, then every week after!! :dohh: which is going to be a bit of a bind seeing as im still working full time. oh well! it is for mine and the baby's health.
also, something scary which has happend to me this week- i have been feeling tired and breathless since about monday, which i put down to having quite a stressful/emotional weekend (long story!!) but yesterday at work i was in the kitchen preparing the childrens snack when i felt like i was going to pass out! i actually thought if i dont sit down i will fall down, then everything started to go hazy and i was struggling to breathe! the most horrible experience. i went outside and sat in the cool for a bit and it gradually wore off. has anybody else had this happen?? i rang the community mw number on my notes and they said to see my gp, but i decided to wait to see my own mw at my appointment tuesday, im off work til tuesday anyway so im just going to put my feet up and take it easy.
sorry for the worlds longest post! hope eveyones doing ok and has a fab bank holiday weekend! :kiss:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Jen, thanks :)

Sorry to hear about your many check ups - at least they're keeping an eye on you.

I hope your dizzy spell/funny turn was a one off - sounds scary. I guess seeing your regular MW about it is a good plan but if you get anything like it again maybe call NHS 24 and see someone out of hours.

I have low BP and get dizzy if I've go up too fast, or if I've not eaten regularly enough. But anything unrelated to that I'd get checked out. No ones going to give you a hard time for wanting to err on the side of caution.


----------



## jem_5500

Hi all, i jst came acccross this thread, I am due with number 2... team pink we think... so scan says! I am due 13th but bubs likely to be delivered around 1st sept xx


----------



## jem_5500

sorry i am working out how to subscribe! ignore this msg!!:dohh:


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone, hope you're well!

I've had a busy/weird week... Got lots of things for the baby now (big stuff like pram, cot bed bought by MIL, bless her, lots of other stuff donated) and yesterday bought a dress for my brother's wedding which is in 3 weeks. I splurged a bit in Monsoon, although it was one of their cheaper items!!! Although I'm not normally a dress person I think this one will be great for a pregnant summer, and there's still lots of room for bump despite not being maternity...

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/karina-co...bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,wommaxidress

I got a turquoise shrug too.

The weird part of the week was work - one of my colleagues killed himself last weekend. It's so awful, he was a really nice lad and was only 26, and planning his wedding. So it was a huge shock, and I had to keep a close eye on my team, whilst also worrying about DH as they were friends... I'm so glad the week is over!

Hope everyone (in the UK) is enjoying the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Fran, glad to hear you're keeping well - and that's a lovely dress.

So sorry to hear about your colleague. It's so hard to accept something like that, especially when people are so young - a girl I worked beside did the same about 6 years ago and the effect on our workplace was huge. I hope that as well as looking out for your OH and your team you have some time for yourself, it's a big thing to have to deal with. Take care xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies! 

Jen, sounds like they aren&#8217;t taking any chances with you then &#8211; I guess it&#8217;s better that way than the other. I had a similar dizzy/fainting spell in my first pregnancy. It happened whilst I was on a site at work which was a bit embarrassing! I think it&#8217;s fairly common in pregnancy. 

Welcome Jem :) Sounds like we are both on no. 2 and team :pink: :D

Fran &#8211; oh no, how awful about your colleague. Glad you are keeping well and sounds like you are filling the house up with baby stuff, yay!

Had a nice weekend thanks, even if the weather has been shite. Good news is it's a short week and we are off to sunny Mallorca on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi All, just checking in - I've been super busy.

Jen, sorry that you have to be seen so much, but at least you'll have that constant reassurance to look forward to. 

TT, did you win the award? How did your appointment go yesterday?

Welcome, Jem! Congrats on being team pink!

Smile, Poshie, NicMar, Jessy, everyone else - how are you doing?

I have my follow-up scan today so that they can finish getting all of the measurements that they need. I'm looking forward to seeing baby boy again. Hopefully they'll be able to give me a nice profile shot too - I didn't get one last time. 

Is anyone else getting HUGE? I'm feeling positively enormous! People keep asking me when I'm due and then making this face when I tell them. :saywhat:


----------



## juicyjen

lucky you poshie! wish i was flying somewhere nice and sunny! this weather really does get you down doesnt it? hope you all have a lovely time. :coolio:


----------



## Smile181c

Hey all! :wave:

I'm okay thanks, also feeling ginormous! People always give me the :saywhat: face when I tell them I'm only just over half way as well!


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Jen, can't wait! :D

Best of luck with the scan today SC

Smile and SC - count me in! I feel very big now (and looking at pics of same time when I was pg with my son, I AM bigger this time). I have some reaction from people as you! Even a guy at the checkout at tesco said 'oh...hope you don't get too much bigger then!' Yeah great :shock:


----------



## juicyjen

totally agree with you all on feeling massive. i dont remember being this big so soon with my daughter, everything feels like such an effort already! and im only just past half way! oh dear. . . . .


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi! Scan was great, though she still had a hard time getting all the measurements they needed - I had to flip around a bunch. Baby boy is breech - straight up and down. That explains all of the tap dancing on my bladder, lol!

Poshie, I'm jealous! I hope you have a fantastic time. :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Glad all's well Shadowcat. I've recently become acquainted with bladder dancing! It's hard not to yelp when it happens in meetings!

Thanks for asking after the appointment and the award - both are next week. In the meantime we're off for a romantic long weekend in London. Hooray!


----------



## NicMar

The bladder dancing is making me nervous...I'm afraid I'll pee myself sometime soon - sometimes it feels like I'm being drop kicked to the bladder, which I suppose might be the case!

My baby has been notoriously uncooperative with measurements at ultrasounds too...wonder if it's a sign of what we're in for with these little ones lol :dohh:...


----------



## loves_cookies

Hello all - Sorry I haven't been around much, moving house is hard. Glad the scan went well Shadowcat. :) 

I had a midwife appointment yesterday, got to listen to the heartbeat on the doppler. :) The midwife was quite surprised when she started to listen that the baby moved towards the doppler and just stayed there. It's the most cooperative the baby has been so far! But I thought they weren't supposed to like it? 

Thankfully, I have yet to be acquainted with bladder dancing, my baby likes to sit on its head and kick just under my belly button!


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't had the pleasure of experiencing bladder dancing yet either - I'm pretty sure he just likes to flip and do headstands! I will make a point of asking whether he's breech/transverse in my re scan tomorrow though, I just wanna know where abouts he is!

Hope the move is going ok cookies :thumbup:


----------



## vixxen

Ahh my baby is transverse lol so i am also missing out on the bladder dance,:haha: though feeling movement both sides of tum is weird.
I get the out of breath old person look:dohh: i think lo is squeezing my lungs to let me know she's still there!


----------



## Shadowcat

Yeah, I have to pee about every five minutes because of the bladder dance, but I'm counting my blessings that I haven't starting getting kicked in the ribs or having my lungs squeezed yet. I think that's probably worse! :wacko:


Cookies, how's the new house?


----------



## loves_cookies

The house is awesome, thank you :)

I did very little of the moving, but I'm still shattered with plenty more to do!


----------



## vixxen

:wacko:i'll get the bladder dance soon hopefully lol then i 'll be able to breath properly again


----------



## Smile181c

Got my re scan today ladies :) possibly the last time i'll see the little man until we meet face to face!


----------



## loves_cookies

Good Luck! :)


----------



## NicMar

Hey ladies! Just wanted to share about an awesome event I went to last night in NYC....it's called "The Biggest Baby Shower" and it really is!!! They had seminars, vendors, free gifts, yummy food, huge goody bags and more...it was a really exciting event! They do it in Miami and LA too, but I don't know if there are any outside of the US.

I'm exhausted now because I didn't get home until after 11, but it was worth it...I paid $80 for a ticket, but from what I can tell got several hundred dollars worth of stuff (books, mombo pillow, diaper bag, baby clothes, diapers, bottles, baby gift care sets, etc). If there's anything like this by any of you, definitely check it out!!

Hope everyone's feeling well this week!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. How did your scan go??

Nicmar - Hello there. That mega baby shower thing sounds like great fun! Nothing like that I've come across here. Possibly the baby event things at Earls Court, but I've never been to one.

I am off to Majorca tomorrow for holiday (can't wait!) so won't be on here. I fly back Friday 18th May so will be on again sometime next weekend.

Hope you all stay happy and healthy x


----------



## Smile181c

Have a lovely time poshie!! We want pics on your return :haha:

Scan went well, was only in there 5 mins this time as she got his face straight away! She wasn't the most friendly of ladies though. She asked if I had any questions and my mum said 'ooh is he still a he?' and she was like 'that's not what we're here to look for today' which kind of put dampner on the whole thing. Like we knew she only had to see his face, but she showed us hands, feet, etc so it's not like she couldn't have just taken an extra 5 seconds to check it out :shrug:

Ah well. Main thing is everything checked out normal :) Though he's measuring big still :wacko: please slow down! lol


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Smile ;)

Glad the scan went well and the sonographer saw what she needed to see. Shame she wasn't very cooperative on the gender check, some of them are a bit miserable I know.


----------



## Shadowcat

It's Mother's Day here in the US. Sorry to be dumb, but I don't know if they have that (or if it's the same day) in the UK. :blush: Regardless, I hope all of you Mommies have a very nice day!!


----------



## vixxen

We have ours a different day, forgot when :dohh: i think it was back in march.
Hope all you USA ladies and others that celebrate today are having a good time:flower:. Hope you've had lots of mommy's day prezzies:winkwink:


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya, how's everyone doing?

I had a great romantic weekend in london, although I also went to visit a friend in hospital who gave birth 2 weeks early to a wee boy who got pneumonia when he was one day old. She's had a difficult week but thankfully he is on the mend and has taken to breast feeding like a duck to water despite 4 days in intensive care. So that was kind of sobering - you don't think anything bad will happen and yet sometimes it does. I'm so glad they are both all right now.

I had a MW appointment yesterday - everything is fine. Didnt get much time with my new MW because she was at a home birth in the morning and running over an hour late. She seems really great though, very solid and trustworthy, and very positive about natural birth. Also got my Mat1b form so I can formalise my maternity leave yay!

I also came down with a stinking cold yesterday. It's awful! Not taking lemsip is horrendous! I'm thinking I'll probably not go to the awards night (Thursday) as it's 50 miles away and finishes late.

Anyway, that's what's happening to me. How are you all doing?


----------



## Shadowcat

I need to vent! I'm in a bad mood today and I have a list of complaints!

Is anyone else exhausted all the time again? I am SO tired, and we have so many things going on between the kids' school, activities, Dr. appointments, work, etc. DH is a nightowl, so he only wants to talk, or watch a movie, or "spend time" together after ten pm. THEN the baby is keeping me awake or waking me up every night now, because he waits for me to settle down and get quiet before he wakes up and parties. I'm not getting enough rest!!

Secondly, I'm already HOT, and it's only May. It's 80 degrees Farenheit here and humid, and I'm sweating in the house with the air conditioning turned on. I have NO idea how I'm going to survive the summer when it gets into the 90's every day and I get huge.

Third - I'm finding it hard to breathe already. Anyone else? The only way I can breathe easily is standing or lying - any sitting or reclining position makes me feel short of breath.

Finally, why do stores think that pregnant women don't exercise? I can't find anything suitable to wear to the gym, and I've been to ten stores. I even thought that maybe I could find something that would work in a plus size, but it seems like the same stores think that plus sized women don't work out either. :dohh:

Ok...deep breath....I feel better now, lol. If you made it through all of that, then thanks for letting me get it off my chest!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi SC! I think we posted at the same time!

You can totally vent here. And I think you're right about all that.

It's not very hot here in Glasgow but I tend to freak out if the heating is on too high! And I'm totally with you in the lack of decent maternity clothes - whatever size I don't think there's a good enough choice.


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, I'm glad that your meeting with the MW went well. You're doing a home birth, correct? I'm really looking forward to hearing all about that when the time comes!

So sorry that you're sick. It's awful when you can't take anything for it too.

I hope your friend's son continues to improve.


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Shadowcat - I got word last night that my friend was home at last with her little one. Which is great news.

Yes I'm going for a home birth! It was funny because that was my meeting with the home birth team for the first time and the MW kept telling me not to listen to the people who disapprove of HB -- no ones ever tried to put me off! Everyone has been really positive about it so far.


----------



## Smile181c

Thats good TT :thumbup:

I can definitely relate to your rant SC! I'm so freaking tired ALL the time it's unreal. I thought we were meant to get all our energy back in 2nd tri but it's not happened to me yet! We've not had any really nice weather, but I still suffer if OH puts the heating on in the car or anything - I can't take it!


----------



## Shadowcat

I think the concept of home birth is amazing, and I really admire you for doing it. I'm just too much of a scaredy-cat to consider it! Epidurals are my friend. :blush:


Smile, yes, exactly! Where is all of this second tri energy? I feel much better than I did in first tri, but certainly not energetic at all.


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> I think the concept of home birth is amazing, and I really admire you for doing it. I'm just too much of a scaredy-cat to consider it! Epidurals are my friend. :blush:

I don't think I'm that brave - more that I have no idea what's coming up!


----------



## juicyjen

glad its not just me who's exhausted all the time! just got home after my shift and im sat here thinking can i really do another 11 weeks at work??!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Me too, Jen! Though you've got a lot longer than I do (I'm sorry!). I've only got two and a half more weeks with the baby and then I'm off for the summer - I wouldn't be able to make it 11 more weeks.

I slept on the sofa last night from about 7 to 8:30pm, then went to bed at 9:30 and slept until 6:30 this morning - and I feel like I didn't sleep at all! I'm not a coffee drinker, but I could use some today, lol. :coffee:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey, how exciting, the countdowns to our maternity leave begin!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Guys - Sorry I've been quiet, I still don't have broadband connected in my new house. 

I'm also tired all the time, although the past couple of weeks it could be because I've been exceptionally busy moving. 

I'm also counting down to when I finish work - 12 weeks yesterday! Although I have a week with an external training company booked and a weeks leave still to come. So only 10 weeks in the office!

Hope everyone is keeping well (except for being really tired) :)


----------



## juicyjen

shadow! im soo jealous! really wish i could finish earlier. :cry: 
so many how many weeks has everybody else got left to go? lets start the count down!!!


----------



## tinytabby

Yeah, I wish I could stop sooner too! My hearts not really in it at the moment. However, working should make the weeks go faster.

I'm planning to finish on Friday 10th August - that's 12 or 13 weeks away...


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm hoping to finish Wednesday 8th August, which will be 11 weeks next Wednesday!


----------



## tinytabby

I prefer your week counting method to mine, Cookies!


----------



## loves_cookies

I forgot to say that we are going pushchair shopping this weekend. This will be our first baby shopping experience and I'm quite nervous.


----------



## tinytabby

Oooh, that's exciting! Do you have any idea what you want yet?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm finishing work on the 3rd August - 11 weeks!


----------



## loves_cookies

tinytabby said:


> Oooh, that's exciting! Do you have any idea what you want yet?

I really like the iCandy Strawberry, but they are so expensive compared to others that I'm not sure we can justify spending the extra. We're going to look at the M&P Sola and Urbo too. I prefer the look of the Sola, but the Urbo is smaller and lighter, so might be more practical. 

I've found the whole thing confusing to be honest, I've even joined Which? to read their reviews on pushchairs and carseats. 

I seem to remember Smile buying hers already, does anyone else know which pushchair they are getting/have got?


----------



## Smile181c

Yep I have mine :) Its a Hauck Condor Ladybird, though I don't think they sell the ladybird anymore...they have a cute mickey mouse one though, and then a range of different colours :thumbup: I absolutely love it!


----------



## tinytabby

I haven't seen the iCandy ones but they sound nice.

I had it in my head that I wanted a Bugaboo Chameleon - but they are quite expensive. When I went to see it last week I also found out that it's really heavy. 

I'm probably going for the Babystyle Oyster - it's as cute as the Bugaboo and comes in lots of nice colours but is about half the price and half the weight! (Weight is important as we live on the top floor!)


----------



## NicMar

We looked at strollers when we did our baby registry a few weeks ago...it's practically like car shopping!! I had my heart set on a Teutonia t-linx and figured it would be no issue, but my husband FELL IN LOVE lol with another stroller. I never would've thought he'd get so excited about it (I should have known though, because he's very into product design!). He ended up loving the baby jogger city mini, which is pretty reasonably priced, light, and folds with one hand. It is nice, but it took me a few weeks to give up on my teutonia. It was a big joke in our family for several weeks...the great stroller debate. He started showing everyone videos of the city mini (even his middle school students) and practically became a spokesman for the company.

As it stands now, we are waiting to see their newest model, the versa, which is due out in the summer and has a few more of the features I wanted (like a reversible toddler seat)...it's that or the city mini....I had to let him have it!!


----------



## Shadowcat

We're considering the City Mini (with the bucket seat attachment) or the Babytrend Expedition travel system. I just looked up the iCandy ones - wow, they're VERY expensive, aren't they? 

The one that I really want, isn't sold in stores anymore, so I'm trying to find one second hand:

https://www.target.com/p/Baby-Trend...2919611&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=#reviews-and-ratings


----------



## juicyjen

i LOVE the icandy! my fave is the special edition union jack one, but it costs about £1000!! so we have had the silvercoss jet. A bargain at mothercare £300 complete with car seat.


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies!

Today's my V-day. I didn't want to make a big deal about posting it, but wanted to get it out there. :happydance:


Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tinytabby

Woo! Congratulations!


----------



## vixxen

Congrats on v day! can't wait to get there myself as recently as been told i may have a prem baby.


----------



## juicyjen

congrats shadow!! cant wait til im there wednesday!


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm looking forward to mine on Thursday too :)

Looked at the iCandy Strawberry today - it doesn't fit in the boot my my Fiesta. Gutted!!


----------



## Shadowcat

vixxen said:


> Congrats on v day! can't wait to get there myself as recently as been told i may have a prem baby.

Vixxen, why do they think that? Are you ok?


----------



## vixxen

Baby diagnosed with IUGR and have notching on the uterine artery,she's on the 10th percentile at moment.
I'm lucky they have spotted it early so will be having growth scans every 2 weeks and doppler scan at day unit twice a week. 
It could be worse, so i remain hopeful things stay fine and she grows more.
Every day past vday is a plus as far as i'm concerned!


----------



## tinytabby

Sorry to hear that, Vixxen. Hope she stays put for as long as possible.


----------



## NicMar

I hope baby stays well Vixxen! Glad to hear they caught it early and are keeping a close watch.


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh my! I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on things. Crossing fingers for as long of a stay as possible!


----------



## vixxen

Hopefully things will be fine there seems to be a few positive threads on site from people who have had same condition.
Have any of you fine ladies been to the baby show? obviously more aimed at the uk ones :haha: i had such a good time but was so tired i just fell asleep in the bath:dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

I didn't go to the Baby Show but a few friends did. They came back with lots of goodies and some good ideas about prams and so on. Did you get anything?


----------



## vixxen

A cushion, tens machine, heat pack and a few newborn clothes.Gosh you forget how small newborn is!never bothered buying them before its always been 0 to 3 months clothes:wacko:


----------



## vixxen

And the prams WOW!


----------



## tinytabby

Sounds like a good haul!


----------



## Shadowcat

That sounds like so much fun! I wish we had something like that to go to. I will have a big consignment sale going on in late August, right before the baby is born. I hope I'm not too huge and uncomfortable to shop there!


So, can I ask a personal question? How much weight have you all gained? I started out a bit overweight, but I'm STILL bouncing between 4 and 5 pounds gained - and I STILL haven't yet gotten back up to my pre pregnancy weight since I lost in first tri. That just seems like so little for 24 weeks.... the Dr. hasn't mentioned it yet though. I'll see her again tomorrow, so I'll ask then.


----------



## vixxen

I've put on around 5lbs but i'm a big girl anyway:blush:


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Shadowcat!

I'm sure the dr would raise it with you if there was a concern - but you'd be right to ask just for peace of mind.

I don't know how much I've put on. It feels like a lot. At 15 weeks they weighed me and I'd put on 7lb and my bmi was 23. I think I've put on way more now because I've got my appetite back! I don't have scales at home so unless they weigh me again I won't know!


----------



## juicyjen

oh my god ladies! you make me feel like a whale! :blush: the last time i weighed myself was xmas time (before i found out i was preggers) and i was 9st3lbs, i weighed myself last week and im 10st7lb!! :wacko: OHMYGOD!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, if it makes you feel any better...my pre-pregnancy weight is still way above that. :blush:


----------



## vixxen

And my weight is way above yours jen obviously your body needed it mine didn't.:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I've put on about 14lbs so far and I didn't lose any in first tri lol Jen I weigh 10st 13lbs (or did when I weighed myself last so could well have gained more) I'm glad all the weight seems to be on my tummy though!


----------



## loves_cookies

As of last Thursday I'd put on about 9lbs. I was 11 stone bang on.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies Back from a lovely trip to Mallorca. Weather was gorgeous, late 20's. No time for lying in the sun though, with a little one to run after! Just had a midwife appt (25 weeks). All good, heartbeat heard and she felt babiy's head and told me which way she was lying. Apparently there aren't any risks to Pud with my son's hand foot and mouth. I had to take afternoon of work to have him yesterday (not good on first day back) as childminder wouldn't have him. After seeking advice, it's okay for her to have him so he's there today. He's fine in himself (thank goodness) just has a rash on legs, bum, feet and hands. Really busy at work so just a quick update for now. Will catch up with what's been happening as soon as I can x


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you had a fab time poshie :thumbup:

and glad everything is fine with both babies - poor LO having a rash :(


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome back, Poshie! Hope your LO feels better soon. 

It's interesting that your midwife could feel how the baby was lying - I wonder if my Dr. will/can do that? I'm pretty sure that mine is still standing straight up - all of my kicks are still very low down. I try to feel myself but can't tell anything.

Thanks for the weight input, ladies. Definitely asking about that. Vixxen, I'm with you - my body probably just doesn't need it!!

I have my 24 week appt. today (probably tonight for you ladies, haha). It's the last time I'll have to go in with the 9 month old - I'm glad, because I'm tired of the looks that people give me now that I'm so large! :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck SC :)

My 24 week apt is tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## juicyjen

im sick of seeing my midwife! i have to go every 2 weeks now and its such a pain. :growlmad:
good luck to everyone who has got appointments coming up though!! x x


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm back...

The Dr. said that she'd like to see me gain 4-5 pounds by the next time I come in (June 19th), or they'll think about doing an ultrasound to check the growth of the baby. Now I'm kind of freaked out!!:wacko:

I'm certainly not TRYING to not gain weight, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around "you must gain". Do I go out and drink milkshakes or what?


----------



## loves_cookies

I don't know if everyone goes in 2nd Tri or not, but Vixxen has posted a thread to say that she's had an abnormal reading and is in hospital being given steroids. :nope:


----------



## tinytabby

Oh no, Cookies, I've not been there today. I hope she's ok.

Welcome back Poshie - sounds like a good holiday!

SC - nice to be told to gain weight!

I'm all right. Finally fighting off a stinky cold that had me in bed for a week - and I missed the awards night, which was ok because I didn't win! Work is quite hectic at the moment, and I handed in my mat1b form and confirmed I want to stop working on the 10th of August. Yaaay!


----------



## Shadowcat

I posted on Vixxen's thread and am anxiously watching for updates. It sounded like she got some positive news yesterday. 

Smile, how did your appointment go?

TT, how are you feeling?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Smile181c

Oh God I hope she's okay!

My apt went well :) Listened to the hb which was all good and no more UTI :D


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. Sorry it's taking me ages to post in here properly! 

Poor Vixxen, that must be so scary. Sounds like things are going in the right direction now so hopefully that will continue for her.

Glad your appt went well Smile. Did your mw feel your tummy and say what way baby is lying?

SC - I'm not surprised with your weight thing - you have been very sick. I'm sure you'll put it on soon enough. I'm sure I am putting on more weight this time than with my son. I feel huge and growing width ways every second!

So, anyone else having Anti D at 28 weeks? Mine is 14 June and I am dreading it as it bloody hurts!


----------



## Smile181c

She had a feel but didn't tell me what position he's in or anything - the midwives in my area are really crap. She was half an hour late to my appointment and kept answering calls all through it as she was the only one in the building :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

That's rubbish Smile! I do think it's rude when they answer the phone when they are with you....I know it's a bit tricky if someone is in labour or worried but even so.


----------



## Shadowcat

Yes, that is VERY rude. I hate it when Dr.'s are too busy to spend any time with you. It makes you wonder if they'll actually have time to deliver the baby, doesn't it? :dohh:


Poshie, I don't know what Anti D is. :blush:


I'm going in the morning for my glucose test. I HATE those. I really, really hope I pass it!


----------



## tinytabby

Anti D is for rhesus negative blood, right?

Glad the MW appointment went well, Smile. Mine didn't tell me what way Sugarlump was lying either, but they move around a lot at this stage, it can change. I still get kicked in the bladder a lot though, so either she likes being upright a lot or I just can't really feel anything when she's standing on her head!

I'm feeling better thanks SC. I had a bad cough and felt dizzy for a few days but it seems to finally be clearing up. I went back to work on Monday, which was great. I was going mad at home. This doesn't bode well for maternity leave!

We've got our first NCT class tonight. Neither of us are sure why we need 8 2-hour classes, but we will see!

What's everyone doing to make the most of this heat wave? I'm so hot its horrible! But the sun makes me feel great!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not too bad at the mo, but I'm in a cool office so that probably helps! When I am in the heat, it gets too stuffy too quickly for me! I just need to be still :haha:

Yeah it was annoying. She brought the office phone in with her but that wouldn't stop ringing so she put it back in the office but kept her mobile on her and that kept ringing too lol


----------



## Poshie

TT - yes anti d jab you get if you have negative blood (I am A-). Sorry you have been suffering with a cold recently. How did you nct class go? I did them last time around but decided not to this time. They were great for making firm friends who I still see now.

Smile - it's another hot one today. Luckily we have air con at work but at home, our bedroom is on the 2nd floor af the house and is boiling. It was 27 degrees at about 7pm last night! 

How did you glucose test go SC? I think I've only had one random one as part of my booking in bloods. Don't think we get them regularly, do you?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah we have another scorcher too! The upstairs of our house is suffocating! :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

Glasgow was the hottest place in the UK yesterday - and it felt like it!

NCT class was quite good thanks. It was in a room that was hotter than hell so that didn't help! But we covered quite a lot of things and I think it's going to be really good for me and OH to have the shared reference points it will give us. He's also getting to ask questions and think about stuff, which I'd good because he hasn't really thought about any of the details yet!

I also thought there were a few potential friends in the making there - hopefully!

Our due dates were spread more than I thought they would be - some July, some August and some sept. I thought it would be closer than that.


----------



## Shadowcat

It's hot here too! It was about 90 degrees here today (about 32 celsius, I think). My car's AC is broken, and I had to drive all over the place today, so that wasn't fun - but my house is nice and cool. 

Poshie, it's common practice in the US to have a glucose test done between 24-28 weeks to screen for gestational diabetes. I hope I passed it, because if not I'll have to go back and do a longer one and that's SO boring. 

It went well, though I had to wait in the waiting room for 45 minutes before they ever even gave me the drink, so I was there for about two hours when all was done. Ugh.


----------



## NicMar

Shadowcat said:


> It's hot here too! It was about 90 degrees here today (about 32 celsius, I think). My car's AC is broken, and I had to drive all over the place today, so that wasn't fun - but my house is nice and cool.
> 
> Where are you located, shadowcat?


----------



## Shadowcat

NicMar, I'm in Virginia.


----------



## vixxen

Hi ladies hope you are all well!:flower:Thanks for your support!
I've been told now i have to stay in hospital for the rest of my pregnancy now:cry:.Blood and oxygen flow not any worse but not any better so my hospitals policy is to keep me in for twice daily monitoring and scans 3 times per week.
They are allowing me out on day release:haha: sounds like a prison:haha:and have given me my own room,hopefully i will get to at least to the 3rd trimester and i will be happy with that.
Will update you all again when i can as find posting on phone a little confusing so will be on again when i next have a day release :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry you have to stay in hosp vix but you're in the best place should anything happen! Keeping everything crossed your little lady stays put for a few more weeks!


----------



## Poshie

Good to hear from you Vixxen, but sorry to hear about your hospital stay. No fun at all :( Hope your little one stays put for a while to come and everything goes smoothly for you now :hugs:

How is everyone doing? Good weekend? I am feeling more and more knackered these days....I'm sure more than last time but I think it's because I have a toddler to consider this time too. It doesn't take much exercise to make me feel exhausted these days. I know the heat doesn't help either. I'll be 6 months pregnant tomorrow, so 3/4 of the way through already! :shock:


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya Vixxen, sorry you've got to stay in but as they say, you're in the best place for them to keep an eye on you. Hope the wee one stays put for a wee while longer.

Hi Poshie, Smile and everyone else. I'm doing ok... Love the sunshine but the heat makes me cranky. I cried yesterday because my friend wanted me to meet her in a country park, which would be an easy 30 minute cycle but is a nightmare hour long tube, bus and walk away... I got it into my head that she had been insensitive to suggest it, so I declined and felt upset that I've become so immobile!

I'm eating a lot these days - I really feel like I'm getting biiig! But that's probably because I wasnt very big before. By the end of the day my feet seem to have doubled in width!

At least the sickness seems to have properly stopped (hence the eating) and my cold is all but gone.

I still feel like a moany cow at the moment though.


----------



## juicyjen

hi vixen, sorry to hear you are having a rough time and having to stay in hospital, no fun i know, i had a month long stay before the birth of my daughter. chin up and remember it is for the best! 
hope everyone else is keeping well, im feeling so huge right now and not enjoying being pregnant in this heat! so tired all the time and cant wait for baby to be here now! poshie pointing out that we are 3/4 of the way there though has cheered me up!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Vixxen, no fun staying in the hospital, but as everyone else said, you're in the best place! Here's hoping for well into third tri for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everyones okay :flower:

Roo has been very quiet since yesterday evening - should I be worried? Usually he's very active in the evenings and morning...:wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Morning :)

I'm 6 months today! I made a mistake yesterday Jen, should have said 2/3 of the way through not 3/4. Still good though eh? 

Smile, try not to worry. I have had a similar situation recently, then I'll get a nudge to remind me she's okay in there. It's normal for them to have quieter times, especially if they are concentrating on a growth spurt. If you get very worried though, do phone your midwife. 

My feet have already grown....I'm sure it wasn't til third tri last time around. I bought some new shoes in my usual size, but they are too small!


----------



## Shadowcat

Smile, I think it's probably ok - I had the same thing happen and went to the Dr. and everything was fine. She told me that they just have quiet times sometimes. Try drinking something sugary and/or very cold, and then lying down and being very still - I bet you'll start to feel your little one. :) I agree though, if you're worried it never hurts to call the Dr./Midwife.

TT and Poshie, I hope my feet don't grow anymore! I already wear a pretty large size for my height, I'd hate to have to go up any bigger. I have a friend, though, who's feet have gone up THREE sizes after four kids. She has a hard time finding shoes and has taken to buying mens. :wacko:

I'm tired! I ended up with a five day vacation, as the baby's Mom is a teacher and had some extra time off for the end of the school year. We had guests all weekend and did a fairly large home improvement project, then spent all day yesterday (Memorial Day here in the US) at the pool. The baby is here today, but I'm going to spend the day being as quiet as possible so that I can recover!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone.

Sugarlump has some quiet days, and then some really active ones. I think I tired her out today because I had some peanut M&Ms and she did a lot of jumping about! Other days I can barely feel her, but as you all say, they go quiet when they're developing, bar the odd gentle movement or kick.

I've just had my mat leave confirmed. Last day is 10th August, and I'm using my remaining holidays to go down to 4 days a week till then. Yaay.

Hope everyone had a good day today xx


----------



## RoseRed92

My name's Angel, I'm 19 (20 this June), and I'm due September 4th with baby #1 (it's a boy!).


----------



## vixxen

Hi ladies had to discharge myself (social services issues! won't go into though to much still angry foster care was mentioned)will still be having the extra monitoring and being extra vigilant myself!
I was wondering today as its so hot here in birmingham uk tonight how hot is it in the other parts of the world? this is the first pregnancy i've been this far gone during only early summer so dreading in some ways:dohh: being even bigger when its hotter!
Thinking positive! i'm at least getting to August.(hopefully)


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, Angel! :flower: Congrats on your first little boy. 

Vixxen, so sorry you're having such a hard time. Hopefully you'll be more comfortable at home? Will you switch hospitals now?

It's pretty hot here now, and only destined to get hotter. We're seeing between 80 and 90 degrees Farenheit every day now (my converter says 26-32 degrees Celsius, don't know if that's accurate). I'm already feeling pretty miserable myself. Working out is getting harder and harder every day.

TT, yay for 4 day work weeks! When is everyone else finished working? I've got 7 more days, since I'm done when Mom's school year is done. I don't think I'd make it to August. :blush:


----------



## juicyjen

I finish 3rd august, so the rest of this week and 9 more weeks to go! cant wait! i had the day off monday this week for my wedding anniversary so had a taste of my maternity leave and i LOVED it!!! :cloud9:


----------



## loves_cookies

I'll be finishing Wednesday 8th August. I have a meeting with HR in 35 minutes to hand me my MatB1 and finalise my dates! 10 weeks today, I'm excited! :)

I have next week off and I think it's going to be really hard to come in after that.


----------



## Poshie

:wacko: Just wrote a post then lost it!!

Welcome Angel, we are due date buddies :D

Sorry you are having such a rough time Vixxen, that's rubbish. Hope it gets better for you very soon.

Looks like I might be one of the last to stop work as I finish 16 August. I'll rake annual leave from then, up until due date (4 Sept) at which point maternity leave and pay will start. 

Struggling a bit now with exhaustion....the heat, work and a 22 month old boy aren't helping ;) 

Need to ring midwife to book 28 wk appt....also got anti d jab on 14 June :(


----------



## tinytabby

Welcome, Angel!

Vixxen, sorry you're having a hard time. Hopefully you'll be ok at home. Take it easy!

I'm sort of worrying about finishing work, I feel like I'm running out of time to get a lot of things done. I just got a pay rise today, which I kind of didn't expect to get, because I am going on leave, but I'm not complaining! 

Poshie, don't you just get your next appointment made at the appointment? If you know what I mean? We just make them at the end of the appointment. My next one is June 11. I'm going to make a list of questions for it as I've got to start thinking about what I need for my home birth.


----------



## RoseRed92

Poshie said:


> Welcome Angel, we are due date buddies :D(

Woo! Lol.


----------



## Poshie

TT - no we don't make appt at the end of an appt. Apparently the diary doesn't go that far ahead or something? I don't know. This means I have to remember to ring up to make the next one; although my Anti D appt is made by the mw with the hospital direct. Routine mw appts are at my docs surgery so that's who I have to ring up.

How is everyone feeling today? Any plans for the long weekend? It will actually only be a 2 day week for me next week as I have Weds off too :D


----------



## Smile181c

Ah lucky you! though can't complain about 3 days really!


----------



## tinytabby

I've got a friend coming to stay and we're going to a spa on saturday. Yaaay!

Poshie - that's annoying about the appointments. Maybe people are more likely to keep them if they make them nearer the time though.


----------



## tinytabby

Oh, we only get Monday off. My employer never gives us the extra hols like royal weddings etc. :-(


----------



## Poshie

TT - that's rubbish about your employer not giving you the extra bank holidays! It's not like it's every year is it. Bah humbug ;) 

So it's finally Friday and I can look forward to a stretch of 5 days off work, yipee! :happydance: 

I was prodding tummy last night in bed and I can feel hard bits!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi, everyone. Just popping in to say, I was posting in the 2nd tri forum earlier, and I noticed that I'm at double digits now - 99 days to go!! Does it seem to anyone else as if this pregnancy is going by super fast?:wacko:


----------



## Poshie

Hey SC :) I hadn't looked at the countdown - yes that is scary and most definitely YES this pregnancy is flying by for me!


----------



## juicyjen

is anyone else suffering from really bad heartburn/indigestion? its getting so bad now i dont feel like eating because i know what will follow. Even starting to get it after eating lunch, which is just a sandwich or something on toast. Night time is the worst though, haven't slept properly for days because of the burning.:nope: Drinking my weight in gaviscon. Feeling really fed up and sorry for myself. :cry:


----------



## tinytabby

Ach, they gave me a pay rise 10 weeks before I go on mat leave - they're not all bad! I shouldn't complain!

I agree, I think the pregnancy has sped up. Probably since I stopped being sick, a month ago. I've got heartburn instead but at least I can take gaviscon for that. Jen - I find the double action tablets are really effective. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, I have too - mine strikes most often in the middle of the night also, and it doesn't seem to matter what I've had to eat or drink. Even water can and will set it off! I had it bad with my other two as well. That old wive's tale about heartburn signaling babies with lots of hair is definitely not true, though, or at least it wasn't for us - both of my boys were completely bald. :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Oh SC I know about water and the middle of the night! It's awful!


----------



## juicyjen

it is the worst, although last night i had the best night for weeks! i read up on how relieve symptoms, i made sure i sat up right for over an hour after eating my tea, and took gaviscon straight after eating, before any symptoms started i also drank loads of water and. . . no heartburn last night!! :thumbup: might just be a fluke though!
Whats everyone up to the weekend? im off to a wedding reception tonight, which will be nice.


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen, glad you're feeling better! I haven't tried Gaviscon, if it works then I'll go and get some.

So, I got on the scale this morning - yikes! When the Dr. told me to gain at least 4 pounds this month, I thought I'd have trouble. Well, I've put on 3 more in the last two weeks! :blush: I haven't been exercising as much, though, so I wonder if that's what did it? I just have to keep telling myself that it's OK to be gaining weight, and that baby is putting on weight now as well.

How's everyone else doing? Vixxen, how are you?

Edited to update: I just got a call from my Dr.'s office - I failed my glucose test. Now I have to go back in and take the three hour version. Ugh!!! They also said that I'm anemic, so I have to start taking iron supplements.

I really, really, REALLY hope that I don't fail the 3 hour test. Gestational diabetes through the summer? No thank you!!


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> Edited to update: I just got a call from my Dr.'s office - I failed my glucose test. Now I have to go back in and take the three hour version. Ugh!!! They also said that I'm anemic, so I have to start taking iron supplements.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY hope that I don't fail the 3 hour test. Gestational diabetes through the summer? No thank you!!

Oh no! Hopefully it was just a blip and the full test puts you in the clear.

What is the treatment for gestational diabetes? Is it unpleasant?

I'm having a nice weekend, went to a spa on Saturday, which was lovely. They had an outdoor spa pool which wasn't that hot and was safe for pregnant ladies, so me and my friend sat in that till we went wrinkly! I also had a facial which was sooooo relaxing. Sugarlump did a lot of moving about when I was getting it so I couldn't fall asleep! 

Another friend and I have a spa day planned when we hit 30 weeks, so I'm already looking forward to that. Spas are the way to go.

Although we are off today I am trying to do some work at home. I can't really concentrate though. I've just been in town to buy some maternity bras, knickers and tights. My normal tights and knicks are really hurting me these days and I've grown out of the first preg bras! I'm feeling quite large these days!


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, hope you don't fail the next test sc.:hugs: I had to have iron tabs in my first pregnancy. My booking in bloods were good this time tough, think its because I have been taking prenatals since November last year.

Heartburn has been troubling me since about 16 weeks....I have so e tennis next to my bed for when it strikes in the night, but I can get it any time of day. :(

Spa day sounds lovely....I'm tempted to book half a day and get dh to babysit ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> Spa day sounds lovely....I'm tempted to book half a day and get dh to babysit ;)

DO IT!! They should put them on the NHS!


----------



## juicyjen

oooh, a spa sounds lush! :cloud9:


----------



## vixxen

Thanks Sc for asking things are not good,scan from monday shows a worsening of my situation so am expecting to be back in hospital tomorrow.

Will be going for my GTT test fri myself as had gestational diabetes last time, managed to avoid insulin (just lol) and was able to control it by diet.
Though the pricking of my fingers countless times a day was actually more annoying than painful :dohh: at least i escaped the injections, and being induced 2 weeks early was a plus for me. Had polyhydramnios with that pregnancy too:dohh: i think this will be my last pregnancy!:winkwink:


----------



## vixxen

Wahoo double numbers for me! :thumbup:


----------



## juicyjen

sorry to hear scan didnt go well vixen. Have the hospital given you a plan of action? x


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 26 weeks vixxen! Sorry about your scan :hugs:

Hope everyone is okay! Can you believe we're all heading into 3rd tri already? We're almost there!


----------



## Shadowcat

I've been lurking a bit in the third tri forum, it's kind of scary in there, lol. Everyone is contracting and packing for the hospital and whatnot. They seem really nice though.

Vixxen, I'm sorry that you're not getting better news, but yay for 26 weeks! Does the hospital have a goal week that they're shooting for? I'd think the longer, the better. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

I'm going to take the GTT on Monday, I think. I'm going to avoid any excess sugar after tomorrow, and eat a lot of protein over the weekend. I can't tell you how much I do NOT want to have to prick my finger every day, and there's no way in H-ll that I'm going to give myself injections, so I really want to pass this test! I'm on day three of the iron, and so far I'm not seeing any difference. I started a thread about it the other day and some ladies said that it takes a couple of weeks. It'd be nice to not get exhausted doing the dishes. :thumbup:

TT, the spa sounds WONDERFUL. I think I'll start saving my money now and plan for a spa day, maybe next month.

Hey, does anyone know how many weeks we need to be in order to move on from being an eggplant?


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) Officially in 3rd Tri, can't believe it! This pregnancy is truly flying by.

Vixxen - sorry about your scan, news it must be a worry. :hugs: Nearly 3rd tri for you, must be a good thing :D

SC - I do'nt blame you on the not wanting to prick finger/take insulin thing......really hope ti doesn't come to that after your next test. I would HATE that.

On the subject of eggplant - it seems like an age since I've been on that! No idea how long it will last........

I mentioned spa to my DH. Think I am going to book a treatment (so not an entire day but hey) at my local spa for a Mama Mia Yummy Mummy Tummy treatment which includes nice bump things plus, head, neck and shoulder massage. They do a 25% discount on a wednesday so will go for that I think :D


----------



## Smile181c

I'm going to a spa for OH's sisters hen do in july with his family and am having a pre-natal massage :cloud: 85 minutes long! Can't wait!

Hope everyone is okay today - I'm so unbelievably tired :(


----------



## Poshie

Hi Smile. Some spa treatment sounds lovely doesn't it, I can't wait either! Really need to get it booked ;)

You are looking pretty big (but lovely) in your photo there.....I am too. Bending over is so uncomfortable these days and I do alot of that tidying up after a 22 month old! I have a hideous cold/cough going on so not feeling great. Heartburn is pretty bad too.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone, hugs to the tired, heartburny people and all my good thoughts to Vixxen too.

I've got SPD. It's been manageable for the last wee while but it now means I've got to sleep on my back propped up on lots of pillows and it hurts when I walk around. I'm really tired from lack of sleep and my morning sickness has come back! I am pretty much counting the hours (1512) until I am on maternity leave and can do NOTHING for a few weeks. Seems like forever!

My mum told me I was a big moaner last night. I cried. I count my blessings that I'm healthy and my baby probably is healthy too, but this is really hard work and I've just not really been able to enjoy being pregnant. I've just got my eyes on the prize. Grinning and bearing it.


----------



## Poshie

TT :hugs: to you. Whoever says pregnancy is easy is a liar! I don't think you're a moaner at all. You've done really well dealing with your particularly bad ms (so sorry it's back) and now you have spd, that's really not nice. I have to say I am struggling more this time around and am so tired every day. It is exhausting being pregnant and working etc etc. In some ways I am glad the pregnancy is flying by, as like you, I have my eyes on the prize! Hope you manage to get comfortable and have a half decent night's sleep :hug: I can't comment on your parent's situation, but certainly my parents and my DH's parents had it much easier with us - mums not having to work etc. Our generation does tend to have it harder these days. x


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Poshie. I really needed that. 

It is harder now! My mum didn't have a job till I was 7 years old!


----------



## Poshie

Exactly! :D


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, I'm so sorry - I've heard that can be really, really rough. Sorry your ms is back too - I can't even imagine. Could you get your mw to sign off on something so that you could take maternity leave sooner?

You are definitely NOT a moaner - having one of those things is hard, but both is more than one person needs. You're always so positive here, I think you're doing a great job. 

I know it's cliche, but it will really all be worth the pain, discomfort, and hassle when our babies arrive, and you'll forget all of this. That's why women go on to have more babies. :winkwink:

Hang in there and :hugs: to you.


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks SC! I know it'll all be worth it in the end. I know more what to expect with what children are like than I ever knew what to expect being pregnant. I am expecting there to be fewer unpleasant surprises!

This is a great wee group. I'm so looking forward to when we all have our babies and we can share our stories about them.


----------



## juicyjen

i totally sympathsise tt! this pregnancy is definately harder than my first! i loved every moment of that pregnancy, but this time i just cant wait for it to be over! oh well! as you said, eyes on the prize! x x


----------



## ying423

hellooo everyone can i join in the conversation? 

hugs to tinytabby, i am really in agony with the spd- its every day and nothing relieves it. makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry. when it really flares up i have to roll off the bed sideways onto the floor and then crawl where i need to go. DH has had a few laughs when ive opened the door for him that way.

feel better to see im not the only one struggling with exhaustion- getting through a day teaching is like a marathon. i have to keep going until as close as possible to the birth as i hear the school only gives 30 days maternity leave... how am i gonna do that!

hope you are all well!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Ying and welcome to the September Stars :D Looking at your ticker, are you due 1 September? If so, you should be the first in the group to have your baby! I was going to question the 30 days maternity leave, until I noticed you are in Bangkok so I guess your entitlement is alot less there........:(

Can I ask what does the spd feel like?


----------



## ying423

hi! 

its this ridiculously sharp pain between my legs and right under my butt that makes it oddly impossible to stand or sit up once ive sat down or laid down, means i shuffle-waddle around school looking more pregnant than i am. cant even roll over in the night and dread waking up needing to pee. bones seem to be loose it feels like my pelvis is in pieces and all crunchy. its aggravated the bad low to mid back pain i already had before
pregnant and sciatic nerve inflamed which feels like legs are on fire. i can sort of manage it with yoga and stretching and keeping active in the pool. but its a daily struggle i agree with tinytabby it makes it hard to enjoy pregnancy. certain yoga poses in the morning will
mean i can make it through the day better ive found. and one day 2 weeks ago it eased off for the whole day which was like christmas! :)


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness, sounds horrendous. I assume there's not much you can do for it, other than exercise either. 

Are you doing any yoga type exercise TT? I think you said you were.......


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Ying - glad you made it here :hugs: 

I'm doing yoga - yes. It is good and I do usually feel a bit better after it. I am also working from home today and sitting on an exercise ball and this seems to help. I've also made an appointment to see an osteopath next week so hopefully doing some things will make me feel better!

Jen - I am hoping that the actual birth will be more 'enjoyable' (if that's possible) than the pregnancy! I was also out with a friend for tea last night and she has a one year old and just kept saying lovely things about being a mum, so it's all good in the end!


----------



## Poshie

Being a Mum is the best thing in the world! :D It is very different when you have YOUR OWN child...you cannot explain the love you feel.

My DH is a chiropractor and has helped ladies with SPD, so if it ever happens to me I should be in good hands ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Poshie said:


> Being a Mum is the best thing in the world! :D It is very different when you have YOUR OWN child...you cannot explain the love you feel.

I am so excited about this. I sometimes forget I'm in this state because I wanted to be a mum! But it's an important thing to remember!



Poshie said:


> My DH is a chiropractor and has helped ladies with SPD, so if it ever happens to me I should be in good hands ;)

That is lucky! Mine works in architecture, which is sort of useful if you need a full structural survey of your house!

On that note, a girl in my NCT group was saying yesterday the whole birth thing is quite difficult because her OH is a Dr and thinks he knows everything!


----------



## ying423

Poshie - lucky you have a chiropractor husband! i wouldnt know where to trust in thailand. my husband gives a great thai massage and it really helps with that weird butt pain and sciatica to losen everything up. but his hands get tired so i dont get as long as feels needed - i found myself saying last night "please please, i will pay you to keep going!"

TT is your sleep really broken up because of the pain? i think i wake up over and over, give an spd-groan-whimper and then go back to sleep again!

its encouraging to hear your positivity both of you about motherhood. this pregnancy wasnt planned and a big drama from the start as TT knows... so i didnt even feel any sort of joy about my son until a month ago when we were name-thinking. still even now id mentally prepared myself for this incredibly difficult year, and just getting through it day to day rather than focusing on the prize. i wish i could relax for even one day and feel glad about everything! i wish my baby were able to feel as wanted as yours did from the start.


----------



## tinytabby

Yes, I'm not sleeping at all well at the moment. I've given up trying to sleep on my sides because it gets too painful with or without pillows, and am sleeping on my back propped up with lots of pillows. It's so hard to sleep though. 

Last night I woke up loads of times and was awake between 3.30 and 5.30, just not sleeping! Eventually I put my hypnobirthing cd on my ipod and that sent me to sleep.

My OH has taken to sleeping in the spare room because my just being awake wakes him up, let alone my constant reorganisation of pillows!


----------



## ying423

awww, its difficult as this is the time we're supposed to be getting alot of sleep. Do you have a pregnancy pillow? They are a big thing in thailand, everyone sleeps with them - these long thin pillows. i find that straddling it between my legs takes some pressure off the pelvis and inner thighs. i try alot of positions - i rotate side, back, side and the night i got the best nights sleep i woke up to find id flipped so my head was towards the foot end of the bed, and my feet were propped up on the headboard with the pillows under my knees. i dont even remember manouvering that! DH woke up and groaned "oh my god" as i was violating so many thai rules of etiquette about feet staying low and away from heads, not up in the air pointing at the picture of his dead mum...

- is OH understanding about it though? i take all the pillows sometimes leaving poor DH with nothing but a small neck pillow, or even prop my legs up on him using him as a pillow - i am usually really out of it at night though just desperate for sleep!


----------



## tinytabby

These babies have a lot to answer for - including making us break cultural etiquettes! I never guessed they would be so much trouble before they were born...

Yes, I bought a pregnancy pillow. I didn't get on with it, it felt a bit claustrophobic (and OH complained about how big it was!) so took to putting normal pillows between my legs and under my bump.


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh lots to catch up on - hi ying! :wave:

I don't have a pregnancy pillow but I do have a V shaped one which is so comfy! It's huge but if i'm just using the one side, OH will share it with me :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Ying I can relate to how you feel....this is our second baby but she wasn't exactly planned...we were deciding whether we wanted another when I found myself pg. I had 2mc before my son was finally born after a year of full on ttc. Complete opposite this time around! It took us both a while to come to terms with it, but now we have and can't wait to meet our little girl. I won't pretend I'm not scared about how I'll cope but I know everything will be worth it...there is no greater love in the world than I feel for my son and I'm sure this will be the same for my daughter X


----------



## vixxen

Wahoo am out of hospital again, after 2 nights.:wacko:
Have a feeling i'm going to have a very up and down journey to the end:dohh:
but am so happy to be over 26 weeks now!
And all i can say about the GTT is ouch, i have such problems when it comes to having bloods drawn, or should i say the midwives:haha:
How is everyone today? i'm so relieved the weather has cooled down here.
The poor kids though half term and it rains all week!


----------



## ying423

good morning from bangkok! i guess you are all sleeping :)

Poshie i think you sound like an amazing mum and your little boy has an adorable smile there im assuming its him in the pic. i hope my boy is as happy as that given how stressed and miserable ive been this last seven months. plus the unstable situation with the father and living abroad. i want to do my absolute best for him despite all that. i always wanted to be a mum, this just seemed and still does like the worst possible time in my life. i wasnt emotionally strong even before i found out and now im completely wiped out, just getting through it as best i can. it felt like a cruel joke when i got the bfp as was using birth control. i keep thinking about the first moment i get to hold baby and how it will feel after everything weve gone through this year. i imagine ill bawl!!

TT i think the pillow we have is not a proper pregnancy pillow its a long thin one that doesnt curve round which feels really comfy to hug. it doesnt take much room, but if you had the one i saw in backup plan movie i can understand as that was huge. if DH spoons me (but usually we are grumpy and kicking eachother all night instead) something about his body heat feels really nice and sooths those aches.
would LOVE a nice warm bath!!! im keeping an eye out for any big plastic container. epsom salts are good for pains if you put them in the bath.

vixxen hope you are ok - not sure why you are in hospital but hope baby is ok. hang in there.

how much paid maternity leave are you all getting? when i first told director i was pregnant she said she thought it was 90days with 45paid. but some of the filipino teaching assistants only got 30, and theres a hungarian teacher at 37weeks who is still teaching as shes only getting 30. thai law is the 90days/45paid but the law means very little here. i dont know how ill make it to 38 weeks pregnant and teaching!


----------



## vixxen

Hi Ying423,
I have what they call IUGR (growth ******ation) and Uteroplacental insufficiency,basically my babies blood and oxygen flow is compromised.
The flow was ok on fri but monday is a another day and it could be bad again then.:dohh:I get scanned 3 times a week and now finally get the ecg monitoring as well :happydance: as am over 26 weeks.
Can't help on the maternity pay as i am a stay at home mom at the moment , lucky really in some ways :haha: these hospital stays they probably try and get rid of me lol.


----------



## Poshie

Vixxen, glad you are out of hospital again and I hope your next scan is a more positive one :hugs:

Ying, thank you for your lovely comment. I can pretty much guarantee you will bawl when you hold your son, perhaps even more because of what you have been through :hugs:

As an employee in UK, I am entitled to up to 52 weeks leave with 39 weeks of that being paid at 90% of my average monthly wage for 6 weeks and 33 weeks at £135/week. The final 3 months would be unpaid. I shall personally just be taking the 9 months paid leave.


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, Ying! I can't imagine what you ladies are going through with the SPD - it sounds awful. Have either of you tried swimming? I wonder if getting in the water would take some of the pressure off?

Vixxen, good to hear that you get to be at home for awhile. I'm so glad that you've been able to make it this far, hope you keep going as long as possible! 

Having had two children, I can vouch for the fact that your awe and love just grow with each one - there is nothing on earth like the feeling of holding your little one for the first time. :cloud9: I'm so looking forward to it!!! 

Third tri now, yikes! It's getting really real!

Hope all of you ladies have a very nice weekend.


----------



## tinytabby

Ying and Smile - I like the sound of your pillows. I gave mine another go last night and got into a good position and actually had a pretty good nights sleep. So hopefully things will be ok now! 

SC - I think that swimming breast stroke at the spa last week might have exacerbated the problem. It felt great at the time but since then it's been so much worse, I'm not sure if because I felt so light in the water I overdid things. I'm seeing an osteopath on Friday so hopefully she'll put things back where they should be! 

On the maternity leave question, I'm pretty lucky. I get 6 weeks full pay, 4.5 months half pay and then 3 months on statutory pay, so I'll be taking those 9 months off. Ying, I hope you do get the full amount entitled to you!

Vixxen, I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## lynne192

just found this thread, i am due 21st september with little girl. already have a almost 5 year old son :D


----------



## ying423

TT so glad you got a good nights sleep! is OH still sleeping in the other room? 

Shadowcat - i love swimming, i was a professional swimmer and so have always swam. been going everyday except tired weeks while pregnant. now i just swim at a relaxed intensity rather than push it, but it feels great! i have wanted to keep active while pregnant and swimming is the best way for me as i dont get so hot and it definitely helps with stress and energy levels. if i swim and do yoga after it really helps my spd problems.
ive found that its best to try and keep active with spd, if i just let it turn me into a couch potato it seems alot less manageable. do you swim? i found a pregnant-western-teacher buddy here at my school last week she is still swimming every day at 37weeks!


----------



## Shadowcat

I can swim well, and like the pool, but laps are hard for me - I can do about four pool lengths before I'm completely exhausted, lol. I like to use the kickboard, though.

Lynne, welcome to you too!!! :flower:


----------



## lynne192

thanks x


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :) Welcome to the gang Lynne :D

The only 'swimming' I do is take my son to a hydrotherapy pool for a splash! Never been a strong swimmer, but I can swim. 

Lots of flooding down my way overnight.......my usual 5 min drive to work took me an hour this morning! Apparently my childminder is cut off so don't know what's going to happen this afternoon - my DH has my son this morning and usually drops him off around lunchtime,......I may end up having to go home to look after him!


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D


----------



## Shezza84uk

Can I join? Only just found this thread I'm due 27th with my blue bump my DD is 5 in October x


----------



## juicyjen

welcome shezza! :hi:
its very quiet here at the moment! hope that means everyone is doing well? has anyone had their 28 week bloods taken? i saw my mw yesterday and she didnt mention anything, and im not seeing her again now until 30 weeks. :nope:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Shezza! :wave:

My 28 appointment will be next week (when I ring up and arrange it :blush:) but I'm pretty sure the midwife mentioned bloods last time so I think I'll be getting them done. They're gonna start measuring me as well :thumbup:

Maybe give her a call and ask her? She may have just forgot - my mw forgot to listen to Roo's hb at 16 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies, welcome shezza :wave:

I had my 28 week mw appt yesterday actually....had full blood count done, bp fine, urine find, hearbeat heard, fundal height measuring 28 weeks :thumbup: next appt 31 weeks, but I will be away so may wait til 34 weeks.

Feeling pretty big and knackered now...tiredness is back!


----------



## Smile181c

I had to have yesterday and monday afternoon off cause I was so exhausted. Went to bed really early yesterday and I feel much better today :thumbup:

Definitely feeling the hugeness now though!


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome Shezza! :flower:

Hi everyone!

Poshie, why did you have so much flooding? Is everything ok there now?

Vixxen, how are you doing? Are you still at home?

TT, how's your sickness? Better, I hope.

Jen, what do they check for when they take blood at 28 weeks? I don't think we do that here.


I'm doing pretty well. I'm taking the iron now, which seems to be helping with the exhaustion. My 28 week appt is on Tuesday next week.

I had my 3 hour glucose test on Monday - bleahrgh! They made me drink a more concentrated level of the glucose drink and it make me feel really ill - plus, sitting in the lab for three hours (and getting bloods drawn four times in one day) wasn't too fun. I guess I'll find out on Tuesday if I passed. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya, welcome Shezza and Lynne!

I'm feeling better today, thanks SC. threw up yesterday but I'm feeling pretty good today. Hopefully that week was just a blip!

I had my 28 wk appointment today. Everything was as it should be, all looking good. Sugarlump was sitting nice and upside down with her head resting on my pelvis apparently. I think this is one of her preferred positions and it might explain some of my discomfort! 

I had bloods taken - think its just another full blood count, clotting, iron, that kind of thing?

I hope everything goes ok with your test SC - fingers crossed all will be well for Tuesday! Hope all the floods have gone Poshie.


----------



## vixxen

:hi: Sc and everyone !

Was in hospital for a couple of nights so haven't been on for a while, and all this testing is peeing me off lol.
Wahoo i've finally made it into the third trimester.

Sc fx your gtt is clear!
I am lucky i guess as this time it hasn't got me :happydance: have enough of the other issues i've got lol


----------



## tinytabby

Glad you're doing ok Vixxen. Congratulations on getting into the 3rd tri!


----------



## Poshie

Morning :)

Congrats on 3rd Tri Vixxen, it's a big milestone! Glad your gtt was clear :D

SC - it doesn't often flood here.....this time it was just a case of lots of rainfall over a short period of time and more to the point, lack of infrastructure for decent drainage. It all went away by the next morning, so just a short lived panic there.

I have my anti - d jab today, 2pm! :( 

Feeling a bit worried as my son has to go to the dentist today as he has a dodgy tooth. It always had a pink patch on it, as soon as it came through. But the pink has turned grey and his gum swelled yesterday. Think it might be a patch of weak enamel. DH is taking him to the dentist at 12.10pm for her opinion. Hope he doesn't have to have it pulled :(


----------



## Shezza84uk

Poshie said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Congrats on 3rd Tri Vixxen, it's a big milestone! Glad your gtt was clear :D
> 
> SC - it doesn't often flood here.....this time it was just a case of lots of rainfall over a short period of time and more to the point, lack of infrastructure for decent drainage. It all went away by the next morning, so just a short lived panic there.
> 
> I have my anti - d jab today, 2pm! :(
> 
> Feeling a bit worried as my son has to go to the dentist today as he has a dodgy tooth. It always had a pink patch on it, as soon as it came through. But the pink has turned grey and his gum swelled yesterday. Think it might be a patch of weak enamel. DH is taking him to the dentist at 12.10pm for her opinion. Hope he doesn't have to have it pulled :(



Hiya girls thanks for the welcome Im off work today it feels so good not rushing around! 

Vixxen hope you feel better soon I'm not getting my gtt test until 5 July. Poshie don't worry sounds like an abscess we don't usually take out teeth especially with kids unless it's beyond repair if it's a baby tooth and nerve is affected they will do an pulpotomy and take a bit if the nerve out and it will be all better until his new tooth come through it just holds the space until then if it's not affecting nerve they will clean the decay and fill it and he will be fine. Introduce children's mouth wash now my DD uses one made by reach and has bubblegum flavour x


----------



## Poshie

Shezza, thank you very much for the advice! You must be in the industry ;) I can't help but worry, my poor little man. I guess they will have to do any work under anesthesia (which I don't like the idea of) as there's no way he'd hold his mouth open for any treatment.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Aww bless him sometimes it's best to refer to a paediatric dentist in the hospital we try very hard not to traumatise adult and children as it puts them off every coming back. I treat many kids and they are never aware or get scared to come back once they trust you won't hurt them, I hope his dentist was gentle x


----------



## lynne192

mu DS is 5 and because he has aspergers and some other mental health issues his eating is terrible and he has used to refuse to brush teeth or see a dentist so we now have to get 9-12 teeth taken out under general anesthetic i am scared but i know be okay, and better than him always being ill from bad teeth. he's been on antibiotics since february! we're hoping he gets the teeth out before he starts school in august... hope you get some help most dentists are great with kids, we have only meet one idiot who said my son was special needs and refused to treat him and really had a go at me, never going back to him but hopefully wont have too :D

I am 26weeks tomorrow can not believe it, i was 33weeks when i had my son but 31+1 whem my waters broke and went into labour with DS. so we're trying to get everything sorted for before 33rd week of this pregnancy so the first week in august. as said about DS starts school in August so i am little worried about birth and starting school classing would break my heart to miss it. but got to play it by ear. we still have alot to do in the house, we had considered moving as we only have a 2 bedroom flat at the moment and both bedrooms are rather small but with some work we've managed to work a cotbed into our room somewhat but little room left, we're gutting the whole house and needing to try and find some space to put everything, baby's stuff is currently all piled in her cot at the moment and got the moses baskets in the cupboard full of clothing. so need to get everything out and sorted in the right place so we've not got too much to do when baby is born... feels very overwhelming, here i thought i had done well by having everything bought for baby forgot about the house lol.....

sorry long rant here.... how is everyone today?


----------



## Shadowcat

Aw, you ladies with small kids that need work on their teeth - it'll be ok. :hugs: Better now when they have baby teeth than later when their permanent teeth come in!

Vixxen, a huge congrats to you on making it to third tri!


*I passed the glucose test!!!* :happydance: I'm SO relieved. I got that news today, right after my oldest son's 5th grade graduation. It's been an eventful day. Now I'm ready for a nap, lol.

Lynne, I'm with you - we have so, so much to do to get ready, and the thought of it is very overwhelming. It doesn't help that we've done absolutely nothing, either. :blush:


----------



## lynne192

Shadowcat said:


> Aw, you ladies with small kids that need work on their teeth - it'll be ok. :hugs: Better now when they have baby teeth than later when their permanent teeth come in!
> 
> Vixxen, a huge congrats to you on making it to third tri!
> 
> 
> *I passed the glucose test!!!* :happydance: I'm SO relieved. I got that news today, right after my oldest son's 5th grade graduation. It's been an eventful day. Now I'm ready for a nap, lol.
> 
> Lynne, I'm with you - we have so, so much to do to get ready, and the thought of it is very overwhelming. It doesn't help that we've done absolutely nothing, either. :blush:

great on glucose test :D i have mine in 2 weeks :d can you tell me what you had to do... 

def agree on the work when they are young james is 5 on friday he's not wanting to get teeth removed so not looking forward to that but has to be done. 

i decided to get up and look at beeding and such for the baby and just found i might have about 20 moses basket sheets lol


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey shadowcat great news on GTT I'm dreading mine as I've had sugar overload throughout lol 

Lynne bless your little boy I'd advise to get some Muslim squares and have paracetamol or calpol on standby although if I'm honest children's nurophren is best but can cause stomach inflammation if he has too much. It's not nice when their upset it will be a shock once he's awake as might be achy for a few days I hope he settles in school without any problem my DD also has special needs she has specific speech and language impairment so dosnt really talk much starts her new school september its scary as its not nursery and she won't get as much help as she does now. 

My house is a dump it's a new build flat and still need painting, flooring etc and I need furnitures I have way too much financial bits to do and can't fully put all my funds into getting everything done its driving me crazy lol


----------



## lynne192

Shezza84uk said:


> Hey shadowcat great news on GTT I'm dreading mine as I've had sugar overload throughout lol
> 
> Lynne bless your little boy I'd advise to get some Muslim squares and have paracetamol or calpol on standby although if I'm honest children's nurophren is best but can cause stomach inflammation if he has too much. It's not nice when their upset it will be a shock once he's awake as might be achy for a few days I hope he settles in school without any problem my DD also has special needs she has specific speech and language impairment so dosnt really talk much starts her new school september its scary as its not nursery and she won't get as much help as she does now.
> 
> My house is a dump it's a new build flat and still need painting, flooring etc and I need furnitures I have way too much financial bits to do and can't fully put all my funds into getting everything done its driving me crazy lol

thanks hun got both and they said they will inject him with painkillers before they bring him round and then keep him topped up if needed swo sure they can get it under control. he can't have bprofen as he's asthmatic. so thats not possible sadly :( i had teeth taken out under sedation, but was horrible i am dreading it more so being heavily pregnant etc, my sister had this done last year at the same age and she was fine, i am little worried as his veins are like mine so wont be getting a needle or anything in there anytime so they have to use gas. he will settle into school he's not got issues settling, he's mentally delayed so wasn't meant to be going to school this year but council refused to fund him nursery so had to go to school just worried about putting him into school and me going into labour with baby and disapearing :( aww thats a shame james never got any support so he's not missing anything i put him into a great schooll that get alot of funding and they offer alot of help so he'll get alot more support there hope she gets some help awful if she doesn't :(

my flat is a tip we moved in in november but still trying to get the place sorted.


----------



## Shezza84uk

I'm convinced we're walking in the same line lol only moved into my unfinished flat after Christmas too and I'm everything still in boxes! I've not worked in hospital setting but have heard they are great with kids he might be afraid to eat and them toping up his pain meds is positive as they're thinking ahead bless him hope it goes well.

My DD is in a new language unit I'm yet to see what it's like, I find as she's so cuddly and affectionate all her key workers become second mum they spoil her rotten and don't encourage her to help herself it will be a shock to her as school is so different lol she will have to cope I find she does when she needs to. My council were trying to force DD into a main school to see how she get on as no spaces were available for a language unit I had to refuse and threaten to home school her and call local papers and a week later I got a letter with a placement. I think they forget that you know what's best for your child they shouldn't have a say at all if im honest they are not experts or qualified to dictate on children with special needs, it winds me up so much. 

I hope everything goes smoothly I understand your worry about going into labour and not being around I'm worried too as DD havnt spent a night without me so will be distressed as she's a routine type of girl can only hope for the best although I'm slightly hyperventilating at the thought lol


----------



## lynne192

very similar indeed lol only u have a wee girl first then boy and i'm other way lol  

hope she gets some help james never had any key workers or anyone to help him been doing everything for him for last 2years, he's not very cuddly or has much in way of emotions either way which is hard sometimes but he's getting better....

really hope your wee one gets on okay at school james is looking forward to this school

i am worried about hospital as we aren't really a huge medical loving family, my son's not immunised and don't really agree with un-needed medical intervention, but he's in alot of pain and infections are deadly so think this is important even if i am scared useless.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) Seems there are a couple of us with our little ones needing treatment of some kind. Although, my son's 1 tooth seems like nothing compared to your son's large scale removal Lynne. It is worrying isn't it. Shezza, the dentist was good with my son and has referred him to the hospital. They will xray him and see whether the tooth needs to come out or not. Just wondering now whether to wait 6 weeks for an appt or whether to consider going private. 

In other news, had my anti-d jab yesterday which actually went okay. I got it in the arm this time, whereas in my first pregnancy, it was in my leg. It stung of course but wasn't as bad as I remembered. Bit of a sore arm yesterday and today but not too bad. Next appt is supposed to be at 31 weeks but I will be away so may wait til 34 weeks.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## lynne192

hate than anti-d shots my body burns then up so i always get a feever when i get one and then within 3days its done so they always have to give me a good few of them which hurts even worse, they said it only works when they give it in the arm now, ahhh

i know the dentists mean well so trying to keep calm about it lol hopefully baby wont have any dental problems couldn't handle this again. 

off out for the day trying to get ready for father's day on sunday and my father's birth on monday and then my son's 5th birthday next friday so alot to do already feeling tired. but once get out and get some fresh air do me good, plus be nice to get DS out for a walk hopefully tire him out a bit.


----------



## Poshie

SC, forgot to say, great news on passing the GTT! :yipee:


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Nothing much to report here, I just wanted to see my updated tickers. :winkwink: 28 weeks today! I'm fighting off a sore throat right now, which is hard when you can't take anything for it. I'm hoping that resting all day today will help.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi there! Great news on the test SC! That must be a relief.

Went to an osteopath yesterday. She doesn't think I have SPD. She says I have exacerbated an old lower back injury from being pregnant. She did some things to me (which were yore scary) and told me not to sit on low seats. I must say that I did sleep better last night and I'm feeling much better. Haven't been sick since Tuesday, yay!

Went to yoga today and nearly fainted though - the class before us ha had the eating turned right up and I just couldn't handle it! Didn't feel good at all. Buy then my friend and I went out for lunch and everything was on again.

Hope everyones weekend is going well. The weather is horrible so it's a good excuse not to do much and just relax!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Oh no it wasn't that cold to have the heating up, I'm just heading out with DD to the park I really need to get out the house the walls are caving in lol x


----------



## lynne192

i am 26weeks 1 day today :D OH took very unwell over the weekend so for help we went to stay at my MIL's so she can help me take care of my son and OH. he's feeling better thankfully and hopefully be going home tomorrow. 

in pregnancy i am more tired than anything. baby is very big and i am so tiny that whenever she moves it can get rather painful but worth it lol even through the pain i smile at her activity :D she right little smarty pants dancing to music and such its sweet lol. my son was premature so little worried she will be too but just got to take it as it comes.


----------



## Poshie

Morning Stars :)

Hope your sore throat goes soon SC. I had a stinker of a cold for a week last week. Shouldn't be happening in June!

TT - nightmare on the yoga! Great news on the back treatment though - hope that continues to improve. 

Hope you all had nice weekends? We went to visit my family in Somerset and took the Dad's out for a meal (my dad, my DH, his dad and my BIL, so 4 dads). K had a lovely time running about with his cousins and playing football. Everyone has commented that he has some talent in that department ;)

Pregnancy-wise.....with you on the tiredness Lynne. It's been worse this week as K has been waking up in the night (very unusual for him) but I'm pleased to say that last night, he slept through, which was just what I needed.


----------



## lynne192

i haven't been able to see i have terrible stitch like pain for last few days, i am completely on edge as i keep thinking my waters are going to go because what went through with DS but know its all in my head because sitting thinking about it alll the time. need to get a hobby to take my mind off of things.


----------



## Poshie

Goodness Lynne, you haven't been able to see?? What exactly do you mean? I don't blame you for feeling nervous, you are bound to after your previous experience. Doesn't mean this time will be the same though and I hope it isn't :hugs: Having something to else to occupy your time sounds like a good plan. Do you work?


----------



## lynne192

see how tired i am sleep i meant lol


----------



## lynne192

i am now on maternity leave this is my 2nd week off and its been nightmare being at home is harder than being at work and college. i do need a hobby hell knows what i will do. yeah know i might not go prematurely with baby like i did with my son wont mind if i got a week or two early but not as much as with son. guess just got to take each day at a time.


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: ahhh sleep, yes I get ya. Well I guess that's better than not being able to see! ;)
Sleep is a big issue (well lack of it). Did you opt to take ML early due to your experience last time? My last day is 10 Aug. In some ways it seems like ages away, but in some it does not. It's the scary bit that once I'm on leave, it means baby is only a few weeks away! :shock:


----------



## lynne192

Poshie said:


> :rofl: ahhh sleep, yes I get ya. Well I guess that's better than not being able to see! ;)
> Sleep is a big issue (well lack of it). Did you opt to take ML early due to your experience last time? My last day is 10 Aug. In some ways it seems like ages away, but in some it does not. It's the scary bit that once I'm on leave, it means baby is only a few weeks away! :shock:

yes very much got to agree there although i do have glasses lol  yes and no on ML my course was finishing and i was really not coping always ending up in hospital so was never there, i decided to quit work as OH wants me at home with kids until this baby is 1year old at least so couldn't take that much maternity leave. sometimes its better to hold off, hospital things i am likely to go at start of august but they can't really say either way as noone knows why my son was early way too many factors.


----------



## Poshie

That's the thing isn't it...it's all a bit of the unknown. Baby will come but we don't know when (if only!)


----------



## loves_cookies

Hello all! :)

Sorry I've been rather absent of late. Not had much access to the internet from computers, so I've been reading everything going on from my phone, but I had using it to reply to posts!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm really feeling the tiredness now, although I'm still sleeping ok I think. Or maybe I've just adjusted so only waking up 3 times a night now seems like a good nights sleep. All those suffering with heartburn have my sympathy, I've only had it twice and I feel very lucky with that. 

I've got some major paranoia going on though. Everyone has been commenting on how small my bump is. This coupled with the fact I haven't put on any weight in 4 weeks (and only a stone altogether so far) means I'm worrying that baby is growing properly. :( I have my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow though, so hopefully that will put my mind at ease. 

It's my first day back in the office today after 2 weeks out, it's safe to say that I'm on countdown now! 7 weeks and 2 days to go!


----------



## Poshie

Hello LC, good to hear from you :) With regard to weight.......I have put on just over a stone but feel huge! People say I look quite big though, belly wise. I was weighed at my 28 week appt and mw said I was in 'normal range' so that's good enough for me. I expect you'll get the same thing. So try not to worry what people say........also with your first, you tend to be smaller as your tummy muscles are pretty tight. With no. 2 baby, they are already stretched so you tend to look bigger ;)

I must work out my countdown to maternity leave!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi there,

Sounds like ppl having rough time, wonder if the illnesses and things are down to weather? I have been hiding off here for weeks as my baby girl tried to come early at 24+5 after needing to do emergency stop after some woman decided to cut me up. She has however decided she is happier in me for now and at least with steroids in system I know she has been preppped. My son tried coming at 28weeks so fingers crossed she will keep going like him to 36! 

already very tired, signed off work and due to go back for last four weeks. I am a teacher so guess its something to aim for! 

Hope ppl feel bettere soon

X


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies! :flower:

My goodness - all of you ladies who have had early babies, are your Dr.'s or MW's telling you to rest more? I hope all of you are able to make it as far as possible.

I'm with you all on the sleeping - I've had a really hard time this last week. Two nights ago I stared at the ceiling for about four hours and ended up waking up an hour earlier than usual. Everyone says it's our bodies preparing us for when the baby arrives. :dohh:

I still haven't gained much weight - I stand at about 2 lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight now. The Dr. wanted two more before my next appointment, which is tomorrow, so there's no way that is happening. She told me they'd be checking the baby's growth, but everyone is commenting on how large my bump is - I've had a lot of people ask if it was twins! I'm on number three though, so I think what Poshie says is true - there was no muscle tone there to begin with, lol. I guess we'll see what she says tomorrow. I'm properly sick now, too... Sore throat, stuffed up nose, sneezing, coughing... I HATE not being able to take anything. Ugh. Summer colds are the worst. It's not helping my appetite any either.

Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Poshie

Oh Jem, you poor thing! What a scare that must have been :shock: Hope you are taking it as easy as you can and fx bubs will stay put for a while to come :hugs:

SC - it will be interesting to see what they say about your weight. I'm not sure what can be done? How much are you eating in a day compared to 'normal/pre pregnancy'? They will need to scan you then to check baby's growth. Hope it all works out okay :hugs:

Oh and 7 weeks 4 days til ML! :yipee:


----------



## loves_cookies

Poshie said:


> Oh and 7 weeks 4 days til ML! :yipee:

Looks like there are quite a few of us finishing in the same week!


----------



## jem_5500

I finish 20th July but don't have to start till 1st sept! Phew. Got my gest diabetes tomorrow I have to go to the med centre. The. Have another appointment weds at my surgery for yet more anti d. Why can't they just do it all at once!,
Does any one know if the diabetes test is done at a surgery do u get results straight away? 

I lost loads weight I first tri and steadily putting on. I had no bump until 33 weeks with first and now I can barely see my feet! Yet weight is just going on at bump.

Odd howit affects different ppl

X


----------



## Poshie

Good luck with your GDD test - sorry don't know the procedure. I had my one and only shot of Anti D last week (at 28 weeks). I understand some places do it in 2 shots....

I'm similar - I will actually be using up my annual leave up until my due date, from then I will be taking ML. This is good because it means full pay for a bit longer and more leave after baby arrives, but still being able to finish work a bit earlier ;)

I notice you are in Hampshire Jem - whereabouts? I'm in W Sussex.


----------



## jem_5500

Hiya,

I have a
Ready had 5 shots of anti d due to complications and a car accident, steroids lol the works so gdd tomorrow and then jabs weds don't fill me with joy! 

I am about hour and half from bogner. I live on Surrey, hants Berkshire border lol


----------



## lynne192

my DS was 7 weeks premature was on bedrest whole of my pregnancy with his really, this time been put on bedrest few times but not for long periods and with having almost 5 year old not easy to have bedrest lol but just get scans every 3-4weeks and appoints often too


----------



## Smile181c

I seem to have put on nearly 2 stone :wacko: lol


----------



## loves_cookies

Poshie said:


> I'm similar - I will actually be using up my annual leave up until my due date, from then I will be taking ML. This is good because it means full pay for a bit longer and more leave after baby arrives, but still being able to finish work a bit earlier ;)

I'm using annual leave until the Monday before my due date (since my due date is a Thursday). My brain couldn't work out weeks starting Thursday.


----------



## Smile181c

I've had to bring my mat leave and annual leave forward 2 weeks cause I'm struggling at work :( so now my last day is 20th July and my maternity leave starts when I'm 38 weeks preggo x


----------



## Poshie

3td tri is hard work isn't it ladies? It is a battle every day tbh, I hope I can hang on in there for another 7 weeks! 

Smile, 2 stone is within the 'normal' range too, don't worry. ;)

Jem - yes, I guess you would have had to have those extra shots of Anti D due to your accident, nightmare! :hugs:

Ooo and I've finally moved up a box in my ticker to 'squash'! 29 weeks today :D


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 29 weeks!

Does heffalump feature anywhere in your ticker? Cause I think that's what I'm carrying :haha:


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, at last, a squash! It's good to know that there's an end in sight to the eggplant stage...I'm getting tired of looking at that one. :winkwink:

Smile, haha! Your bump is adorable!

Lynne and Jem, what a scary time for you both. How are you feeling now? 

Vixxen, any updates? I think of you whenever I'm on BnB...hope things are still plugging along.

I feel bad for you all who are still working full time. My last full day was last Friday - I'm down to one day per week now, and I'm struggling with that. I'm thinking of calling out this week, too, because I'm still sick and not getting any better. Gee, maybe it's because I can't take ANYTHING?!

Today's my 28 week appointment. I thought about cancelling, because I don't know how much the other pg moms will appreciate me dragging my germ infested self into the Dr.'s office, but I'm anxious to speak to her about this whole weight gain/baby growth issue. Wish me luck!


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck SC, hope everything is ok.

I agree with you Poshie, 3rd tri is hard work! It's a bit easier now I'm 4 days a week, but still, it seems like a very long time till leave starts! I just want to get on and have the baby now! Even though I'm totally not prepared!


----------



## juicyjen

6 weeks and 3 days til my maternity leave!! :happydance: im obsessed with counting down! i wake up every morning and think " one less get up!" haha! cant wait for those beautiful 10 months off! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :cloud9:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Just picked up my Gaviscon prescription, so I'll put that by my bed tonight ;) Got tablets for work.

Best of luck for your appt SC - hope you can get some reassurance on the weight issue x

I think the general consensus of opinion here is BRING ON THE MATERNITY LEAVE! :yipee:


----------



## juicyjen

i should get gaviscon on prescription, i paid nearly £9 for a bottle on saturday! :saywhat:


----------



## Poshie

Yes Jen! That is what I've been doing up until today, when I thought, well I just as well take advantage of not having to pay whilst I can ;) Although, as I say, I still ended up having to buy tablets as I don't want to have to remember to take my medicine (by my bed) with me to work every day and bring it home.


----------



## lynne192

how is everyone today its weirdly warm here at the moment but i am in a horrid mood. just want to sleep feeling rather poorly and my stomachs a little sore, but think its baby stretching and gas :(


----------



## vixxen

Hi ladies:flower:
Yes Shadowcat still plodding along lol,or should i say waddling along :haha:
Babies flow not so good yesterday and am starting to have contractions on ctg with decels to los heartbeat:sad1: but as i'm still pregnant i go :happydance: everyday!
I just wish my monsters were behaving for me they are such hard work at the moment :growlmad: i guess with all the 2ing and throwing from hospital its playing on there minds,even my youngest is starting to have bad dreams:sad1:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry about the contractions etc vixxen - I have everything crossed she stays in there for as long as possible!! 

I'm waddling now too :haha: Someone told me yesterday :dohh:


----------



## vixxen

Thanks Smile, yep my partner is already saying i'm waddling like a duck!:blush:,i was at least 37 weeks last time:cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah well, lets just embrace the waddle!:haha:


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi All,

I don't think I'm waddling yet, or if I am no one has commented on it!

Glad to hear Baby hasn't made an appearance Vixxen. :)

I had my 28 week appointment yesterday. Baby is currently breech, but bump measured exactly right, but the midwife wants me to eat more since I'm not putting on weight. Although I'm not sure how easy it will be to eat more since the position of the baby's head is making me feel full and uncomfortable after 2 mouthfuls of food. My midwife is also concerned i'm not feeling enough kicks. I'm feeling the baby move, but not kicking so I've got to count to 10 kicks in 12 hours, if not I have to phone the hospital, although she thinks it's the baby's position which is making kicks difficult to feel. It's spine is facing outward and she couldn't feel it's legs so she think's they are tucked inside.

Edit: She's also asked to see me back in 2 weeks instead of 3.


----------



## jem_5500

hiya xx vixxen hope baby stays put for you xx

gtt test all clear phew. hideous mw appointment. she hardly spoke never asked how i was . i had to tell heritage needed anti d. she did it and its never hurt like that before! she listened in briefly and never measured or felt how baby was lying.

i am due back to work Monday and am not sure i am going to cope. had four weeks off... onlyfour weeks till mat leave.

trying to write reports but mil mum was diagnosed with either pancreatic or liver cancer yesterday so she is with her and i have my ds god am i struggling with him.

loving the waddle comment lol... i put it on Facebook yesterdAyabout that and i never waddle last time lol.

take care ladies hope everyone else is well x


----------



## vixxen

Hi loves cookies, i also had my 28 week appointment yesterday and was told baby is breech as well,with that and an anterior placenta i to am not feeling baby kick as much.
It's also a struggle for me to eat too as after eating i start feeling ick and am in pain, i'm sure baby is squeezing my stomach in half!
I've put on 2kgs since becoming pregnant,but as i'm a bigger girl it's not too big a deal.(and i'm carrying a known small baby)
If the midwife was worried about your lack of weight gain i wonder why she hasn't referred you for a scan :wacko:,you shoulden't be putting on weight to fit in to her ideal of weight gain as we are all different, and some people don't put the pounds on till the last few weeks!


----------



## vixxen

Hi jem sorry you are having such a hard time too:flower:.


----------



## NicMar

Hi ladies! Haven't posted in a while so just wanted to say hello. Sorry for those of you feeling sick.

I had an interview this morning so I had to take the day off from work. It's 95 here right now (and feels about 10 degrees hotter!) so I was concerned I might pass out between the heat and my nerves...but all went well!

I am a school social worker so the last day for me is Friday. I may go back for a few weeks in September if the baby hasn't arrived yet, but that depends on what happens with the other job I'm applying to. I'm looking forward to being off for the summer as I'm getting quite hot, tired and uncomfortable, but wondering if I am going to drive myself crazy being home and just waiting for the baby to come! 

I have my 28 week appt on Friday....hoping to find out I passed the gtt!


----------



## Shadowcat

Vixxen, hope things continue for you. 

Jem, yay for passing the GTT! It's quite a relief, isn't it? Sorry about your other troubles though. How old is your DS?

Cookies, you sound just like me. Baby is breech, don't have much of an appetite - Dr. is concerned that I've only put on two pounds the entire pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks as well, but they're going to do a growth scan just in case. I was bigger to begin with, though, and everyone keeps commenting that my bump is getting huge but the rest of me is getting smaller, so I think he's just taking what he needs from me - which is just fine! The Dr. predicts that I'll weigh less after having him than I did to begin with. I don't think that sounds bad at all. :blush:

Smile, I've been told that I'm starting to waddle too. I catch myself doing it and try to stop, lol.

NicMar, good to see you! It's hot here too (90 today, 96 tomorrow) so I feel your pain there. Hope you pass your GTT!


----------



## Smile181c

Is anyone having any strange cravings??


----------



## lynne192

nope i am craving cucumber :D


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm not craving anything in particular - it's the aversions that are odd for me this time. I remember though, my first pregnancy, I craved onion rings (I HATE onions) and cold spaghetti sauce out of a jar with a spoon. With my second, I wanted nothing but mushrooms on pizza - the more the better (also can't stand those normally).


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Jem, you are having a rough time aren't you, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: MW sounds horrible which doesn't help. Hope work turns out okay and not long til ML now ;)

I am definitely a waddler too! Have been for about 4 weeks I think. I seem to be able to eat like a horse, most of the time. It must be hard when baby is preventing your stomach from acting 'normally' and giving you an appetite. Of course the more you put on in pregnancy, the more there is to lose at the end ;) I'm hoping breastfeeding will assist with the weightloss, like last time ;)


----------



## Smile181c

I'm clinging on to the hope that BF will help me lose weight :haha: I'm sure I've put on too much but I can't stop eating! I'm hungry ALL the time! :dohh:


----------



## jem_5500

I am right tere with u with bf helping to loose weight! Just ordered my bf tops as well, v
A French company advertised alot on tv always do deals when u sign up and the. There is an e mail evey day with discounts!,, 

I am exhausted! Shadowcat my ds is 2.8 and luckily most of the time gorgeous!

Still really struggling today. Should have rung hospital yesterday but rally cannot face going back up again!!


----------



## lynne192

i never lost any weight when breastfeeding james but i am already small so might be why. how is everyone today?

i was at hospital early for my routine scan baby doing well and big as before she is jumping around and doing all the usual baby stuff :D she even booted the midwife when she went to use the doppler lol back at hospital in 4 weeks! 

on another note its my son's 5th birthday tomorrow i am cleaning the house from top to bottom while he is awake and then wrapping his presents when he goes to sleep. 

not sure what we will do tomorrow as his party is on sat :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Seriously ladies, this weight gain thing is starting to be ridiculous. 

Yesterday I had a protein shake, a banana, and toast for breakfast, I went out for mexican food for lunch and ate until I was stuffed, I had a venti sized Cookie Crumble (no coffee - glorified milkshake, with whipped cream and everything) from Starbucks around 4pm, and then ate a full dinner - and I stepped on the scale today and I'm back down the only two pounds I've managed to gain this whole pregnancy. It seems really silly to want to put on weight - but I see all of these other posts where people are saying "I've ONLY put on 12 lbs", or a stone, or whatever - and I can't even manage to hang on to TWO measly pounds!

My growth scan isn't until July 3rd, so I'm probably going to worry the whole time!

Sorry for the freakout, now back to your regularly scheduled thread, lol.

In other news, we're finally getting the nursery ready! :happydance: DH brought the crib down from the attic yesterday, and I'm going to go and pick out a paint color today. I've been dying to start preparing.

When is everyone going to pack their hospital bag and whatnot?

Hey, I just noticed - I'm a squash today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Shadowcat - it's a strange problem to have, not putting on weight! I guess you can just enjoy eating what you want and then try not to worry too much till the 3rd. Fingers crossed it's all fine.

Exciting to be getting the baby's room ready! We are going to ikea tomorrow to get some things. I can't wait, we've not done anything yet so it'll feel like were doing something!

I'm starting to think about getting stuff for going into labour and afterwards. Breast pads and nightwear and other toiletries and so on. I'll get a home visit from the MW in the next month and shell tell me what I need for the home birth. I'll need a hospital bag too, just in case.

My pelvic pain has all gone - 2 trips to the osteopath and I'm like a new woman! I'm going to maintain it with regular visits for the next few months.

Me and my bump buddy have booked a spa day in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!

Hope everyone is fine. x


----------



## Smile181c

Happy squash week SC :thumbup:

I'm moving house next week so will be starting Roos nursery ASAP! Also will start thinking about hospital bag when I'm in the new place :)


----------



## NicMar

Shadowcat...I know how you feel worrying about a growth scan. I'm kind of in the opposite boat...I haven't gained a lot of weight but my uterus is measuring a few weeks ahead of where I am (25 cm at 24 weeks, now 30 cm at 28 weeks). Has anyone else had this?? Technically, I'm still in the normal range, but the midwife said they'll monitor it and possibly order a growth scan if I keep measuring big. I asked if that means a big baby, and she said it could mean a lot of fluid...

Well, then I asked if that was a problem and she said too much fluid is called polyhydramnios and could indicate kidney problems in the baby. She said she really wasn't concerned and they would just monitor, but now I'm freaking out! (I also googled polyhydramnios and saw all this scary stuff so got myself more worked up). I know it's probably nothing, but so hard not to worry!! Ive let it ruin my whole weekend :)!


----------



## lynne192

i am measuring big for my gestation, but baby is only in the 50th centile meaning she is normal bit bigger than i am used to lol, i think it all depends and your allowed to be a few weeks measuring behind or ahead, they sometimes do growth scans just to check but the measurements aren't an actual science its just an educated guess with my son the scan i had with him since he wouldn't be much more than 3lb (this waas few days before he was born) he was born weighing 4lb 5.2oz so bigger than they thought, its hard to get these things right and often they like to be safe than sorry. my fluid levels are good but for some reason i look utterly huge lol i have gained 3stone in 20weeks


----------



## tinytabby

Good luck with the move, Smile! Exciting!

NicMar - my bump buddy was measuring 3 weeks ahead at 28 weeks and she's been told not to worry. I know everyone is different, but unless they seem really concerned its probably ok! Incidentally, her first baby also measured ahead and was 13 pounds when he was born!


----------



## Shadowcat

13 pounds! Good lord! :wacko: Did she have to have a c-section?

NicMar, we can worry together, lol. I'm trying not to Google, as I know that can make things seem really dire! I remember measuring big with my first, and when they did a weight estimate for him they told me he'd weigh over ten pounds at birth - and he was 8 pounds, 8 ounces. They were almost two pounds off in their guess! Like Lynne said, it really can't be an exact science. I hope everything is ok with you and that the fluids are normal. When will they decide if they're going to do a scan for you?

Smile, hope your move goes smoothly. How exciting! I love moving (yeah, I'm crazy, I know). 

TT, so glad to hear that you're feeling better. Oh, how I'd love a spa trip! 

Lynne, I'm with you - I haven't gained and the Dr. says I'm measuring correctly but I look huge as well - DH and I were looking at pics of my friend when she was 9 months along and I'm already bigger than she was, lol. Happy birthday to your son! How did the party go?

Poshie, Jem, Vixxen, and everyone else - how you doing?


----------



## tinytabby

Sc - no! Amazingly she just had some gas & air!!


----------



## lynne192

hey, yeah party went well thankfully. he had a blast and got lots of cool presents. was little annoyed though that people who hadn't rsvp'd turned up little rude in my books. but anyways nothing much i can do. its over now for another year. 

i am bigger this time than i was at 33weeks with my son but been told 2nd babies are like that. got my GTT on friday which i am not looking forward to and got my MIL's graduation on wednesday. we don't have the wee man until friday now as he's staying at his great grandmothers for a few days so going to gut more of my house and such. someone my dad knows is having a wee boy and she has nothing so i have offered her my son's old cotbed as we bought a newone and we have an extra brandnew mattress for cotbed so she can have that and lots of james' clothes some of which are not even worn.


----------



## vixxen

All ok at the moment here :thumbup:.
I just worked out i've had 17 scans and and around 20 times on the ctg machine :wacko: i hope the next few months fly by fast for all of us!,(though not too fast :haha:)got loads to buy still!.


----------



## Poshie

Helloooo :D 

Glad the party went well lynne and wow Vixxen, that's alot of scans!!
Best of luck with the move Smile, hope it all goes smoothly.

OK here thanks. Having a bit of a lie down whilst dh takes ds down the park for football and scooter ;) feeling knackered and tired as usual.

As SC says, them guessing how big the baby is/is going to be, really isn't an exact science and they can be way off. Try not to worry ladies :hugs:

TT - 13lbs?? Makes my eyes water just thinking about it! ;)


----------



## lynne192

i thought i was bad with scan lol i am up to 13scan and 27weeks next scan in 3 weeks. 

i am glad it went well too lol costly but well but least its done for another day.


----------



## Smile181c

13lbs!!! :ignore: :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

my cousin was 13lb at birth lol :D my DS was 4lb 5.2oz i am hoping this little miss wont be too big but not too small either lol


----------



## tinytabby

Smile181c said:


> 13lbs!!! :ignore: :rofl:

Haha, that's what I said when she told me!


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: no thankyou! I'll be having words and crossing my legs if Max gets that big :haha:


----------



## tinytabby

Yep! Me and Sugarlump have agreed that she's going to be about 7 or 8 pounds!


----------



## lynne192

lol wishful thinking tinytabby lol  but might be possible


----------



## tinytabby

I'm going on babies in my family. I was 6'6, my sister was 7 and her boys have been around 8 each. And I'm measuring right on my dates so I'm not expecting a massive baby!


----------



## lynne192

most my family is pretty average


----------



## vixxen

lynne192 said:


> i thought i was bad with scan lol i am up to 13scan and 27weeks next scan in 3 weeks.
> 
> i am glad it went well too lol costly but well but least its done for another day.

Ive been having at least 3 a week since 22 weeks sometimes more as pregnancy is so complicated:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

wow what can change that fast? with my son when i lost my waters they did a scan every 2 days but that was to make sure he was alright and that water levels were at


----------



## vixxen

My baby is IUGR and has notched arteries in her cord which means her blood(waste) and oxygen is really compromised(shes not getting enough). I got given steroids at 24 weeks because this flow stopped for a short while, its still struggling now and am lucky to make it this far and if im lucky enough to get to 37 weeks i will be induced.
My next scan of course is tomorrow with yet another nst test:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear hun how worrying for you. least even born now baby would be fine.. i really hope u get to 37weeks


----------



## vixxen

Thanks! i'm so glad to get this far the consultants scared me sh*tless when i went in at 24 weeks said there would be little chance of her surviving as she was so small:cry: but here we are now nearly 5 weeks later :happydance: and with all the monitoring i feel a little more confident that they will get her out before she gets distressed or really struggling as scan will show when flow is that bad it stops, thats when i get kept in and the real problem is if flow reverses which for me means an emcs but i accept thats not the end of the world,so am starting to accept the situation though its awkward with all the appointment times as i have 3 other children at home and i dont live with my partner:nope:.


----------



## lynne192

i am sure they will hun your wee one will be fine hun huge hugs how awful they scare you like that :(


----------



## harmonylain

So my name is harmony and this is my first baby. im 29 weeks and all i can do is look up research about my little bambino. I'm having a little girl and naming her Sophia Marie. Does the thrid trimester go by as slow as it's seeming to right now? it's so hard to wait to hold her. :pink:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome aboard Harmony :wave: I have to say, my pregnancy is flying by for me! With only 10 weeks til due date and 6 weeks til I leave work! My first pregnancy dragged on for ever though ;) how has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## harmonylain

Oh its been crazy for sure, i was sick everyday for the first 2 months but now i seem to be doing better than ever. shes kicking like crazy this week, and hard too now. which of course i love. :) I get worn out really easily now though.


----------



## lynne192

welcome harmony, cute name for your baby. my pregnancy has flown in but been soo busy only just on maternity leave and its still flying in but i am bored most days lol. 


my baby is mega active and alot of times it really hurts although hard to stay unhappy when its a kick from baby lol  i was godawful with sickness and still get it every now and then lol


----------



## Shadowcat

Welcome, Harmony!

It's flying by for me too, especially considering that we're really dragging our feet with getting everything ready. At the rate we're going, we'll be ready for this little one my the time he's one! This is number three for us, though, and yes, I do remember my first pregnancy dragging as well. Just try to relax as much as possible and enjoy every minute of it. Also, if you can, SLEEEEEEP!!!! If you go on to have more, you miss the ability to nap whenever you feel like it.

I'm feeling VERY huge and uncomfortable this week. Anyone else? My back is aching and my feet are swelling now too. It's hard to think that I'll actually make it through 11 more weeks at this rate - we'll have to have a crane to lift me out of bed, lol. :haha: At least I'm not sick anymore!


----------



## Shadowcat

I think I'm a "thread killer". Everytime I post it takes like three days for anyone else to, lol. Sorry ladies! :blush: Hopefully that means that everyone is doing really well this week!


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry Shadowcat! I was halfway through posting a reply back yesterday, but I got distracted (I was supposed to be working at the time!)

Hi Harmony :)

I'm finding pregnancy to be going both fast and slow at the same time! That sounds wierd doesn't it. It doesn't feel like its taken anytime at all to get here, but it seems to take ages to get to my next week? I think it's because I'm always focused on getting to my next week.

How is everyone else keeping this week? Heartburn has kicked in for me now, and I go from feeling overful to painfully hungry when the bump moves. The joy of having a baby in a breech position I suppose. Other than that all is good here. We finally ordered our pushchair and car seat at the weekend, and I'm currently looking at ordering the furniture for the nursery in the next week or so. 

I keep getting fixated on starting to buy things for my hospital bag at the moment. Work has been frustrating and stressful the last couple of weeks, but I seem to be channelling it into my hospital bag! I don't think the midwife telling me that because Beany isn't moving enough I might need to go into hopsital for monitoring last week has helped matters either! 

For us UK ladies, I ordered a pair of maternity yoga pants (£10) and some cropped maternity leggings (£6) in the Dorothy Perkins sale last night. I got them delivered to my local store instead of paying £4 for delivery. 

Is anyone else struggling to find reasonably priced maternity nightwear? It all seems to be quite expensive, and I'll get upset if I ruin it in hospital. I know lots of people seem to be buying normal stuff in the Asda sale in a bigger size, but I can't really get my head around how much bigger I will need to buy it.


----------



## lynne192

how is everyone? i am 28weeks today :D had GTT today too 

alot been going on not all great but we're getting there.


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies!

How'd your GTT go, Lynne? Any news yet?


I had my growth scan today - baby boy is growing perfectly with an estimated weight of 3lb, 10oz. They're going to check again in four weeks just to be sure, but the Dr. says that everything looks spot on. What a relief!


----------



## lynne192

sorry forgot to update, i called for the results yesterday afternoon and they said i don't have GD but my blood glucose was mega low so to keep an eye on it and also that my iron levels were rock bottom so started on iron tablets today....

but today has been utter hell.

Long story but James was at his great grandma's this week to give me a rest. I got a text today from my mum saying that he and his greatgrandma were going out of the country. His great grandma was taking him on holiday without asking me so i got upset and asked why she never asked me first she never said much and i expressed i was upset about it. Then by mistake i got this text " About Lynne about taking James fuck her. If she wants to be a bitch about it" from my cousin. so i got upset still am keep crying, I treked the 30miles to his great grandma's to bring him home which we of course now are. He's upset as he was meant to be there all week now this drama. he's in bed now but keeps crying in his sleep and waking up i feel awful. to top it all off before we went down he told me his greatgrandma called me a shit mother and that i was very bad mummy for taking him away from her and for wreaking their holiday plans. 

I wasn't mad about the holiday i would have liked to have been at least asked if he could go but to get a text like that after only saying i was upset they had not asked me first i thought it was just unfair and highly disrespectful. so he's home and unlikely to be seeing them again. what a utter mess!


----------



## Shadowcat

Lynne, how awful!!! I think you did the right thing, and your actions prove that you're a GOOD mother, not a bad one. You were acting in your son's best interest, and he'll forget. Plus, isn't it illegal to take someone else's child out of the country without permission? It is in the US. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

yes i belive it is illegal but i guess i would have had to report it. but got him back now. he spent the night crying which was horrible but he's settled a little now. hopefully in the coming weeks because i will have him 24/7 and in a completely routine that things will calm down.


----------



## NicMar

Hi everyone! Thanks forechecking in shadowcat...all is good but it's been so busy the last week or so that I haven't been able to post. I went for a Sono today to check growth bc I was measuring a few weeks ahead, and all looks good! So relieved! Baby is measuring about a week ahead (3 lbs 11 oz) but fluid levels are normal. Still breech though, but they said I don't need to worry about that yet.

How is everyone else doing? Lynne, sorry to hear about the situation with your son...hope he's calmed down!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi, NicMar!

Mine is breech too. My Dr. said not to worry as well, but that's easier said than done! I've been checking out the spinning babies website - thinking I'll try some of that.


----------



## lynne192

he's fine now thankfully really been trying to stay positive and upbeat with him. 

i am sorry if my post about what happened with him upset or offended anyone as its come to my attension on the other september pregnacy thread that my thread pissed alot of people off so would like to say sorry if it did the same here.


----------



## Shezza84uk

lynne192 said:


> he's fine now thankfully really been trying to stay positive and upbeat with him.
> 
> i am sorry if my post about what happened with him upset or offended anyone as its come to my attension on the other september pregnacy thread that my thread pissed alot of people off so would like to say sorry if it did the same here.

I'm sorry about what's happening as far as I'm aware this forum is for support on all fronts and I for one is not offended by anything you post. 

It's ok to vent and we all have personal struggles and sometimes it's nice to find someone to listen. I hope all goes well here forth and your James is ok x


----------



## lynne192

Shezza84uk said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> he's fine now thankfully really been trying to stay positive and upbeat with him.
> 
> i am sorry if my post about what happened with him upset or offended anyone as its come to my attension on the other september pregnacy thread that my thread pissed alot of people off so would like to say sorry if it did the same here.
> 
> I'm sorry about what's happening as far as I'm aware this forum is for support on all fronts and I for one is not offended by anything you post.
> 
> It's ok to vent and we all have personal struggles and sometimes it's nice to find someone to listen. I hope all goes well here forth and your James is ok xClick to expand...

thanks hun thats why i posted because was just looking to vent and also make sure i wasn't being too hormonal lol i worry about my son being pregnant it great but my son is my child too and i'd like to be allowed to talk about him. i just wanted to make sure i had not upset or annoyed anyone on here because of what had been said i just felt safe speaking about it here


----------



## Poshie

Helllllooooooo :D It's been a while, how are we all doing? 

I have been on leave for a week and not on my pc. When I'm at work I can pop on throughout the day, but when I'm not, I don't have the time ;) We didn't go anywhere, but spent some quality family time together and did some activities with my son (he has so much energy these days) and MIL came to stay for a few days to help out. 

Sorry to hear about that situation with your son Lynne, that was awful. No offence taken here. Just glad it all turned out okay.

I think everything is okay with Pud. She's moving about alot still but also, I think room is getting tighter now. Still tired and struggling to get to sleep at night, but could quite easily sleep for a few hours at lunchtime. Not really possible at work though ;) 4.5 weeks til I finish up at work, can't wait! Waddling alot and it's very uncomfortable to bend over, I mean I really don't like it. 

I have a midwife appt tomorrow - just standard checks plus results of my 28 week bloods I guess. Time is ticking ladies, just about 8 weeks til I meet my little girl! :shock:

What's the latest with you all?


----------



## lynne192

thanks poshie, things are looking up with james my MIL has come back for holiday and is doing alot for us which i am beyond grateful. 

I had my routine anti-d today which left me with a sore arm today lol  anyone else had appointments this week or got anything on up coming? i have my next scan on thursday :D 

its safe to say that UK isn't looking like it will get a summer..... whats it like where everyone is?


----------



## Shadowcat

It's hotter than three hells here, Lynne - I'll give you some of my summer if you want it! For the last two weeks it's been hovering between 100-105 degrees F (about 37-40 celcius). We're having a record breaking hot season. It's even too hot to swim in the pool - the water isn't refreshing when it's really warm. I've been spending a great deal of time at home in the air conditioning in the dark with a fan pointed at me, haha. :haha:

Poshie, good to see you! Glad everything is going well.


----------



## Poshie

Hi Shadow :) As Lynne says, we have had no summer to speak of. It's mild but it's cloudy and rainy most of the time. As we are heavily pregnant, in some ways it's a good thing but it's no good for our vitamin D ration or the feel good factor of having sun on your skin. I'm assuming summer will turn up late for us, right when we least want it, ie. birth week! ;)

Had a midwife appt today. All okay. Iron level has dropped a bit but not enough to warrant tablets. Fetal heart beat hard and movements felt by midwife! I now see my midwife every 2 weeks up until birth. Reminds me how time is flying.....:shock:


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Everyone,

I have mixed feelings about the lack of summer. I like to see and be out in the sun I guess like everyone else, but I'm not missing the heat of summer. Although, like you Poshie, I think this will mean that it gets really warm when the schools go back, just at the wrong time for us ladies!

I had to see my midwife last week because she wasn't 100% happy when I saw her at my 28 week appointment. She was happier last week though and I'm next going back 2 weeks today. Hopefully after that I will see her every 2 weeks. 

When the midwife checked last week the baby was oblique breech. Head under my right ribs with its bum bottom left. It was exactly where I though it was which was kind of reassuring, but this is one stubborn baby who doesn't like to change positions! Been in this same position for almost 3 weeks now. The baby does a fair amount of kicking and rolling about, so at least I have no concerns there. I kinda liked my midwifes attitude to it really very matter of fact and wasn't trying to go down the whole you have plenty of time yet for it to move. She said the baby cant stay oblique because it will run out of space and will be forced to move into the more natural vertical position, and it will either stay breech or flip the head down when it moves. Unfortunately over the last couple of days it feels like the baby has run out of room, but it is dealing with this by pushing it's head out under my ribs, so I have a fairly permanent hard lump sticking out! It means I might have to change my maternity leave plans and bring it forward because I'm struggling to breathe a lot of the time, and sitting at my desk is making it worse! I really don't want to bring my leave forward because I'd much rather have it after the baby is here. :(

I can't believe how quiet this thread has become! Has everyone signed up for the September Babies thread in 3rd Tri?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still here :)

I can totally sympathise with the rib thing cookies as I'm sure I have a head/bum sticking in mine! Working in the office really does make it worse, cause he doesn't do it when I'm standing! I brought my maternity leave forward 2 weeks to the 20th July but I'm still really struggling :( I feel like I should be 38 weeks, not 31 lol xx


----------



## lynne192

alot going on we're all getting sooo close now :D


----------



## NicMar

Hi ladies! We've had record breaking heat here as well, although we have had a little respite the last few days.

I had my surprise baby shower this past Saturday...it was really beautiful. My mom, sis, and mil really did such a wonderful job and I was so thankful. My sister went all out and was totally obsessed and added so many awesome touches.

Ironically enough, I had one of the worst nights of the pregnancy the night before!! I went to a rock concert (open air at a stadium) after asking my midwives and being reassured it was safe on Friday night. Well, of course I started smelling the pot as soon as I sat down so I freaked and left my seat. Hubby followed me and ended up paying a worker to give me a padded folding chair by a cop where there really wasn't any smoke. Problem is, I still couldn't enjoy the concert because it was loud (duh, I know) and I spent the whole time panicking that I was damaging the baby's hearing. I spent more that half of the concert standing as far back in the stadium as possible to get away from the noise. It was horrible, and the I sobbed hysterically for about 2 hours after coming home. I was still hysterical the next morning, and called my mom who was much sterner than usual (which I found out was bc she was on the way to set up for my shower and didn't want me to be so upset!!). I finally calmed down, although I had a headache for 2 days after. At least I was able to enjoy the shower...

I still feel SO guilty for going to the concert though....I feel like such a bad mom. Anybody else go to a loud event and everything was ok? I'm still freaking out about it!! Lol I am a whole bag of crazy!!


----------



## tinytabby

Aw hugs NicMar!

Baby is very well protected in there! So it would be very unlikely that you did any damage. She/he maybe enjoyed the vibrations, you can never tell.

I am jealous of anyone who has nice weather (altho I don't want it to be hot!) We are thinking of building an ark here in Glasgow!


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs nicmar, sorry that night turned out nightmare :( your baby is fine hun she/he is well protected as are his/her ears :D i have never been to a consert but i know they are fine hun and your baby will be fine :D might even like loud music :D wish had more science based advice but don';t :(


i have my scan tomorrow and antenatal appointment, keep having bleeding but they don't know why. so going to see whats what when i go... also on friday i will be 30 weeks :D :O can not believe it.


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh NicMar, so sorry you had such a rough time! When I was pg with my second son, I went to see Aerosmith and I sat in the 8th row, and he's totally fine and can hear perfectly. They really are very well muffled in there. Have you ever listened to something really loud from underneath the water in a swimming pool? Picture it like that. Also, think of all of the performers who go on performing while they're pregnant, and go on to have healthy babies. :thumbup:


I'm having a weird week - my oldest son went to camp last Sunday and isn't coming back until this Saturday. He's 11 and it's his first trip away from home for this long without us. I miss him SOOOO much. I feel like the days are dragging by! My 9 year old, however, is highly enjoying being the only child this week, lol.

Has anyone else's bump dropped considerably? I'm wondering if he's finally turned head down after all this time. I'm still feeling all of my movements down low though. Ugh.


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. 

:hugs: Nicmar! As the other ladies have said, I think bubs is fine, try not to worry. They have such good insulation, the sounds they hear are most definitley muffled, even loud ones ;)

Have you heard from your eldest Shadow? Hope he's doing okay, I'm sure he is x

I don't think my bump has dropped. I am feeling movement nearly all the time atm, all over. There is now down stuff going on (I think arms/hands) and some high up stuff - legs/feet, as well as rolling from side to side - I'm sure I can feel bum/back. My mw checked position on Tuesday and she reckons she's cephalic free, although I think she might be diagonal.


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait to find out where Max is lying now I'm pretty sure he's head down with his bum on my right hand side and his legs on my left lol that or he's transverse :ignore:

People have started commenting on how low my bump is, so maybe I have dropped? I'm not sure!


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! been meaning to check in, but dont know where the time has gone! its whizzing by! :shrug: everything ok here, although have brought my maternity leave forwards by 2 weeks, so will be finishing next thursday 19th (the day before my birthday- 29! arghhhh!) as im a nursery nurse im finding work impossible, i cant sit down for longer than 5 minutes, having to bend and pick up all the time, change wet pants, get equipment out the shed, mop floors, answer the door every 5 minutes, deal with stroppy kids/parents! URGH! hate my job at the moment! seriously considering a career change when my leave is up!! :growlmad:
Still seeing my mw every 2 weeks as i have since 21 weeks, so much so i have my own permenant slot at 2.10 pm on a tuesday! haha! :haha: baby is kicking ALOT in the ribs on my left side and punching my bladder the other end! 
hows everyone else doing? cant believe we are nearly at the end ladies!
has anyone else had a look at their growth chart? (the one where the mw plots your belly measurements) i had a look at mine and if baby continues at same rate will be approx 8lb 9 oz!!! :wacko: will be a shock to the system after my daughter was a 6lb tiddler!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Jen. Sounds like things are tough at work for you - good idea to bring your leave forward I think. The bending over thing is really one of the worst things for me - very uncomfortable. I have 4 weeks of work to endure - going to do my best to stick it out!

No, I haven't looked at the fundal chart (assuming that's what you mean). I have been measuring bang on but haven't looked at predicted weight (not sure I want to!) I'm hoping for another 7lber or less! (my son was 7lb 10ozs).


----------



## Smile181c

I brought my leave forward 2 weeks too, so I finish next friday. It honestly couldn't come quick enough, I need a break!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Smile :) How are you? Tired? Uncomfortable? All of the above! The only reason I'm going so long is so I can take longer after baby arrives. I'd actually love to give up next week!


----------



## Smile181c

Definitely all of the above! I'm starting to get really uncomfortable now! Despite the fact that I work in an office so am sat down all day, it really doesn't help! It took me a while to decide whether or not to bring it forward cause of that reason too but I really don't think I'd have coped!


----------



## juicyjen

same for me, i really wanted to work the extra 2 weeks and have more time at home with baby but cant take much more! plus i break up the same time as the schools so will be at home with Ella so havent got to find care for her for the first 2 weeks like i would of. YES! i am so uncomfortable too! roll on the next 8 weeks!!


----------



## Poshie

Fair enough Smile, completely understand. I still can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going - we're not really ready yet! I mean we have physical things like cot, clothes, moses basket, pram but I still don't feel 'ready' ;) I think the few weeks before baby arrives will be spent trying to psyche myself up and get more prepared.


----------



## Smile181c

I definitely don't feel ready yet! I'm hoping mat leave makes it all a bit more real and it sinks in before he gets here!


----------



## Shadowcat

I'm definitely, definitely not ready yet! We're not even half done with the nursery, and we haven't bought ANYTHING because we're waiting to see what we need after the baby shower (which is next Saturday).
Also, as uncomfortable as I am, I know that this is my last child and so I'm trying to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy.


----------



## lilysmum2

hey all,can i join?? Due 8th september with DD2. xxxx


----------



## lynne192

welcome lily'smum2 :D how are you? hope pregnancy is going well... sure all the girls will agree that its great to have more people who are due in september here :D and love your little girls name its soo cute :D

Well i have had a bit of an annoynig week, last sunday i started bleeding ended up in hospital with pains, doc couldn't find my cervix and sent me home no answers. went back monday as had routine anti-d clinic for my 29week anti-d. anyways got that then was told blood bank has issued me with more anti-d because my bleed... so had two shots of anti-d in one day lol, then on tuesday night into wednesday i had a really bad bleed but was due to be at hospital on thursday for my clinic and scan appointment so went for that, scan showed happy healthy little girl, she's doing wwell as always and even had hiccups on the screen very cute :D then at the antenatal appointment we had a junior doctor who decided to be safe since i had a bleed and got a higher up doc to check my cervix which was closed and said it looked good thankfully. then junior took bloods and was to get a call that night, well 7pm that night i got a call.... the bloods were useless because were in the wrong viles sooo i had to go back next morning to get more bloods taken lol (6am friday morning i went) they said they would call friday night with results. nothing friday night so went to the cinema and dinner. On saturday i started getting really bad pains and bleeding really bad again with clots. they called before i could call them saying i had to come in and get more anti-d so went in and got that and checked out. went in and got a god awful doctor ended up coming home in pain and bleeding but with no answers and no help other than that she thought i might go into labour soon. so been relaxing since then. trying to keep positive and just given little miss some nice lindt chocolate lol :D anyways thats my weekly drama lol hopefully next week be better, wee man coming back from his grandma's so going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## vixxen

Hi Lilysmum2:hi:

Tough week for you then Lynne:hugs:

Been in hospital today myself as have been having contractions so got them checked out.Was given co dydramol which is just touching the pain :dohh:, think im having the pains because of being dehydrated.(ketones in my water:wacko:)

Anyone else struggling to sit upright?,i really feel for you's that are having to work in offices or a sitting up position as this is when my pains are at there worse, cannot wait for these next weeks to fly by now as i am so struggling with this pregnancy now:cry:. No more kids for me after this 2 of each is perfect:thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

highly possible dehydration is a nightmare for pains be it contractions or braxtion hicks


----------



## Shadowcat

My goodness, Lynne, you've really had a hard time of things lately, haven't you? Vixxen, you too! How are you doing now?

I struggle to sit up, lie down, bend over, roll over.... it's getting kind of ridiculous now. Standing upright is the only time I can breathe well, and that makes my back hurt after awhile. The pool is a nice option for that. I'm really enjoying feeling weightless in the water! 

Welcome, lilysmum2! Our due dates are the same! :thumbup: How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## vixxen

:hi: Shadowcat things are okish lol at the moment apart from bloomin dehydration,guess im lucky that i dont live any where hotter i'd be kept on a drip constantly :dohh:.Last pregnancy i was put on a drip twice to stop contractions, thankfully not that bad at the moment though lol.


----------



## lynne192

i blame the hospital lol :D


----------



## ying423

Hi guys, sorry ive been MIA so long - how is everyone doing? did anyone go into labor early? everything is going smoothly for baby, he is one active little guy! i have a chart at work where i cross off the days i have left before i technically go on maternity leave (they want me to work right up to the birth). baby's limbs seem to e everywhere - can anyone else actually feel the foot or elbow right under their skin? woah - little person in there!


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi all, pregnancy is going alot better than the last one!!! Although this one i seem to have soooo much more aches and pains in legs, hips and back!

Having my 32weeks scan today and then a follow up with consultant straight after. So a longgggg day at the hospital! appointment is at 1:30. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Good to hear from you all :)

This is my 2nd pregnancy too lilysmum and I am finding it much harder physically. Ying, I had a very uncomfortable weekend with probably a foot digging in under my ribs and I couldn't get her to shift it! Definitely feel all sorts of hard bits and alot of movement. I know it is supposed to slow down from some time soon as they run out of room....


----------



## Smile181c

I've found if anything that I feel more movement at the moment! :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Yes agreed Smile - really big movements!


----------



## Smile181c

I was so uncomfortable last night! Kept sticking his bum (or what I think is his bum) as far out as he could! I could barely sit properly!


----------



## Poshie

I'm not the only feeling uncomfortable then ;) 

Off to see the Olympic Torch shortly - it arrives in the city centre about 1pm so I'm keeping an eye on the live feed so I can leave the office at the appropriate moment to head up there ;)


----------



## ying423

sleepings getting harder i agree! lie on one side and he wriggles, lie on the other - same. lie on my back and bp goes up. i have now claimed all the pillows to try and help me sleep! did anyone give birth prematurely?


----------



## Poshie

Ying, I don't think any of the Sept Stars have given birth yet


----------



## lynne192

i don't think anyones given birth yet. hopefully our little ones will hold off for a bit yet :D


----------



## Poshie

Agreed - I am not ready yet! :shock:


----------



## ying423

ok thats great - sorry to hear a couple of you are having a rough time. ive been lucky that pregnancy is very smooth. its everything else thats been rough but nothings as important as little one :)


----------



## Shadowcat

I just got back from my 32 week checkup, where the Dr. let me know that she'd probably go ahead and induce sometime around August 31st !!!! That means that I have only a bit over six weeks to go! :wacko:

I was kind of hoping for this news, as my first was overdue by 4 days and weighed 8 lbs 8 oz, and my youngest was induced at 38 weeks and weighed 8 lbs, 10 oz. I don't care to have a larger baby than that. However, OMG!!! that is so soon!


----------



## tinytabby

Wow, that is exciting news SC! Good to have an actual date to focus on.

A wee update from me...

All's well. I'm working too hard and am trying to put my foot down about sticking to my 4 day weeks. People keep taking advantage! It's very annoying but at least I'll be finished in 4 weeks.

Otherwise, I'm getting pretty tired out and uncomfortable. I feel like I've grown an awful lot in the last couple of weeks and I feel hungry all the time. Eating seems to be the only answer to the heartburn as well!

Sugarlump is predominantly head down (hiccups down low) although today I was in a boring meeting for 6 hours and she passed the time going from head down to head up (hiccups in ribs) and back again. Which was interesting. It's hard not to leap up and shriek when you get these funny big movements!

I've got quite low blood pressure so I've been getting dizzy and feeling faint a lot. I guess it's better than high BP.

I finished my NCT course last week. That felt like a big milestone. I've agreed to host the reunion on the first Saturday in November. Seems like forever away but I'll bet it creeps up!

Hope everyone else is doing fine xxx


----------



## lynne192

oh shadowcat keep us up to date on that one i'm back at hopsital next thursday for 32week appointment although no scan :(


----------



## ying423

a little bit behind - SC are they inducing based on size?


----------



## Shadowcat

I think it's my history of large babies with even larger heads. I'm having another growth scan at the end of this month and then I'll probably have one more at 36/7 weeks.

The funny thing is, a couple of weeks ago they were concerned with him being to SMALL. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Tell them to make their mind up :haha: 6 weeks is exciting though! (scary, but exciting!) It's nice you have a date to look forward to :) 

My 32 week appt is tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Missed this tread, shall join now :) have fun at MW chloe xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Char! 

Mw went well. Max is still head down :thumbup:

I think I've put on about 3 stone so far :blush: Gonna try not to put any more on now, even though midwife wasn't worried at all!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've gone from being 13st 6lb down to 13st because i idn't eat with feeling sick all the time and now I'm 14stone, i've really got my appetite back now though so I'm piling it on :rofl:

Glad bubba is still the right way!! xx


----------



## Smile181c

I've gone from around 10st to around 13st (not sure of exact figures). I was never sick or anything at the start though, I was just super hungry from day 1! And I've obviously made the most of it :haha:


----------



## juicyjen

hurray ladies! im officially off work now until next june!!!! :happydance: so glad to be out of there, work was getting unbearable and can you believe all i got was one card from my good friend? after all the collections ive put to over the 8 years ive worked there. :growlmad: really hope i find somewhere else when im due to go back. Am i the first to start maternity leave? x


----------



## Smile181c

Yay for finishing Jen!! I finish tomorrow! Can't believe they didn't do a collection for you though :(


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies.

Had a bit of a traumatic morning....

Woke up early. Went to loo at 5:15am, washed hands, felt trickle down leg.....blood on floor!! Started urging due to the stress i think. No pain. DH took me into hospital where Lovely midwife immediately listened in to heartbeat, all ok. I was hooked up to ctg to monitor Pud. Also had a clicker to count movements. Got examined by doc internally....cervix closed, no bleed site, everything looking ok. Not really sure what caused bleed, poss infection on cervix? Main thing is its not placental abruption or early labour, so i could go home. Mw drew some blood to test for antibodies &i have to go back at 3:30 today for another anti d shot, as lab not open that early in the morning. Midwife who looked after me was lovely.

I've sent dh to the test match cricket. He offered to stay but no point as I'm ok. My son has gone to child minders as usual, to give me the day off. Resting up now and hoping no more blood.

Bit scary but I'm ok.


----------



## loves_cookies

Hope everything is ok Poshie :hugs:

I have 14 days in the office after today. I'm not sat at my desk anymore though as it was too uncomfortable. I'm sat on a chair not too dissimilar to this: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39805432/#/S39898657 with a laptop on my lap! Probably wouldn't work for everyone as I'm quite low down, but I'm finding it amazing! :happydance:


----------



## Shadowcat

I've been off since June 18th, but I'm a nanny for a teacher, so a bit different... congrats on your maternity leave, Jen and Smile!

How's everyones' nurseries coming along? We got our room painted, the crib put together, and the new rocking chair is in. It's starting to come together, but I haven't done any of the decorating yet.

Poshie, I posted after letting this sit for awhile and just now saw your post above. How scary!! I'm so glad that you and baby are ok - I hope that you both continue to be ok. ((hugs))


----------



## Charlotteee

juicyjen said:


> hurray ladies! im officially off work now until next june!!!! :happydance: so glad to be out of there, work was getting unbearable and can you believe all i got was one card from my good friend? after all the collections ive put to over the 8 years ive worked there. :growlmad: really hope i find somewhere else when im due to go back. Am i the first to start maternity leave? x

Maybe they will do something once baby is born? That's what we do at my work xx


----------



## tinytabby

Ooh Poshie, that sounds very scary. Hope you are ok and get the chance to rest up properly.

I've got another 3 weeks at work! Completely sick of it now!


----------



## Smile181c

It's my last day! Yay!

Hope you're ok Poshie, that must have been scary!! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

Since about 6 weeks i have gained 3stone lol but not too bothered about it as was only 7 and half stone when i got pregnant so weight not bothering me, as for maternity leave i went on mat leave on 6th june so been off for a but and mega bored. can't wait till wee man starts school. don't want to wish little miss here incase she's born early. 



Poshie said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Had a bit of a traumatic morning....
> 
> Woke up early. Went to loo at 5:15am, washed hands, felt trickle down leg.....blood on floor!! Started urging due to the stress i think. No pain. DH took me into hospital where Lovely midwife immediately listened in to heartbeat, all ok. I was hooked up to ctg to monitor Pud. Also had a clicker to count movements. Got examined by doc internally....cervix closed, no bleed site, everything looking ok. Not really sure what caused bleed, poss infection on cervix? Main thing is its not placental abruption or early labour, so i could go home. Mw drew some blood to test for antibodies &i have to go back at 3:30 today for another anti d shot, as lab not open that early in the morning. Midwife who looked after me was lovely.
> 
> I've sent dh to the test match cricket. He offered to stay but no point as I'm ok. My son has gone to child minders as usual, to give me the day off. Resting up now and hoping no more blood.
> 
> Bit scary but I'm ok.

awww huge hugs poshie, i have been having bleeding on and off since 8th now been getting anti-d every time i had a bleed so almost up to my 4th shot in about 2 weeks lol. sorry this happened to you though how scarey that must have been for you. hope you get some rest and drink lots of water x


----------



## Shadowcat

Hey all, just wanted to pop in and say hi. It's a big day today - I'm on the next to last fruit on my ticker!!! It seemed like I'd be a squash forever. :winkwink:

Today is also the day of my baby shower. My best friend is throwing a "garden tea" themed party this afternoon. I'm very excited about seeing everyone! Plus, I've never been to a garden tea - it sounds fancy, lol.

How's everyone doing today? Poshie, how are you?


----------



## Poshie

Thanks ladies. I'm ok. No more bleeding thank goodness. Never had any sort of bleeding before in pregnancy, so it was pretty scary. Took thurs/fri off work to relax. Back to usual pregnancy related aches and pains now, considering finishing work a week earlier so in 2 rather than 3weeks, but we'll see.

Happy honeydew day Shadow - We are on the home straight. Enjoy your baby shower , hope you get some useful stuff. Oh and enjoy the garden tea, it sounds lovely ;)


----------



## tinytabby

Garden tea sounds lovely! Have a great time.

Glad you're feeling better Poshie.


----------



## Shadowcat

How is everyone? Are those of you now off enjoying your maternity leave so far?

I think I must have grown this week - my "waddle" is getting very pronounced and my energy has gone WAY down. I'm having trouble finding a comfortable position to sit, stand, or lie down in! Regardless, I'm still plugging away at the nursery - I got some fabulous baby gifts at the shower. Everyone was really generous. :blush: Now I'm washing everything and getting it all put away - it is really starting to be REAL now!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Shadow :) I'm with you all the way! Uncomfortable, tick, waddle, tick, exhausted, tick ;) Definitely feeling more real these days, when I think about bringing a new born home......

I'm yet to agree it officially with my director, but I now intending to stop work a week on Friday (was originally 2 weeks on Friday) because I need a rest. What with last week's trauma and all, I realise I need to slow down. The weather here is gorgeous now but hot means harder work of course when you are heavily pregnant ;)

Glad you enjoyed your shower Shadow :D

Who is having baby in a moses basket in their room? We will to start with, but if this baby is anything like my son, then he'll be moved to his own room after a couple of weeks, on account of being so noisy and keeping mummy awake ;)


----------



## Shadowcat

Yay for being off after Friday, Poshie! I hope you enjoy your well deserved rest. Will you have your son at home, or will you take him to the sitter so that you can actually rest? :winkwink:

We're not doing a moses basket, but we got one of these for our room:

https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=900002&e=storeproduct&pid=51903&section=babygear

I like it because it's lightweight and folds up for easy carrying up and down the stairs, but it also rocks. We're like you, though - if he's too noisy at night then we won't have him in with us longer than a month or so, haha.


----------



## lynne192

i have been off on maternity leave since 6th june i am mega bored lol. only 3 weeks and wee man starts school as for me i am uncomfortable and still getting bleeding and pains. so no idea whats going on got my antenatal appointment on thursday at the hospital so see whats what then but don't hold much hope in the hospital if i am gtelling the truth.


----------



## Poshie

Ah that looks good! They are noisy creatures, babies, aren't they ;) I know some parents keep them in their room for 6 months, but I would never sleep! We'll have a monitor of course and I will get up to breastfeed as and when needed.

I need to have a chat with DH about childcare whilst I'm off. At the moment, my wages pay for childcare so we will have to cut down when I stop work. As I am using annual leave for the first part of my time off (12 days) I will be paid my normal wage at the end of August. So I am hoping that I can do 2 days a week childcare for my son during this time. Once Sept and baby comes, this will have to go down to 1 day I think.

Hi Lynne - just seen your post........have you had an ultrasound scan for your bleeding? An internal? I had an internal but no u/s.


----------



## lynne192

you not keeping DS at home while on maternity leave?


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Poshie, glad you could get your may leave sooner - sounds like you need to take it easy.

I'm planning on having Sugarlump in a crib by my side of the bed for up to 6 months. I guess cos I'm breast feeding, and I'm a first timer and that's what the government advice is, that's what I'm planning. But it could change depending on what kind of baby she turns out to be. Or what kind of mother I turn out to be!

Went to my 34 week appointment today only to be told the MW was out at a birth. This is the 3rd time it's happened. Quite annoying as juggling work and appointments is a pain and also it's a lot of walking! (There isn't really any good public transport between my house, the hospital and my work.)

It goes with the territory of home birth... But now I am getting anxious they will be at a birth when I am about to give birth! I guess they'd send someone else but it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## ying423

Hey ladies, 

Poshie wow i hope everythings ok now - that sounds so scary. i had a bit of blood a while back and it freaked me out but was nothing. i was shaking like a leaf though!

glad you are all enjoying maternity leave! take it easy ladies - take it an extra bit easier on my behalf as i have to work right up to the birth but its ok because im happy i even got work this year (was already preggers when i got hired) and im doing it for LO to make sure we have some savings. every day is like a marathon though, my students have no idea how exhausting it is to come in and teach them so they give me a really hard time. 

oh wow anyone else getting sharp sharp pains up your foof sometimes when you walk? its like im being stabbed up there and my waddle is becoming more and more dramatic (sometimes its a shuffle!!). DH thinks its hilarious when we are out and im saying the Thai equivalent of "my foof hurts", until i told him to imagine being stabbed up his member every step he takes and if he thinks its funny now...

not long now! have you all chosen names? take care everyone!!


----------



## lynne192

i have those same feelings too hun :D

yes our little miss is named :D even has a well used nickname :D


----------



## loves_cookies

Hey ladies,

How is everyone (UK based) anyway finding the weather? I'm coping with it better than I thought I would, although I've gotten really sunburnt even though I've hardly spent anytime in the sun! 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and the baby has turned! I think he/she did it yesterday morning because I was really uncomfortable, I had a huge amount of pressure right under my ribs and couldn't breathe, felt some big movements and then I could breathe again! Baby got hiccups right by my hip yesterday afternoon for the first time too, before all the hiccups I've felt have been under my ribs! I think the baby is enjoying this new position though. I was getting loads of kicking and moving about yesterday afternoon, more than I've had for weeks since it got wedged breech. But it has decided that I shouldn't be sleeping on my left side anymore, because everytime I turned over onto my left side during the night the baby started going mental kicking and punching me!

We had decided on a girls name, but now we're not sure. We have never narrowed down the boys name beyond a shortlist! We had loads of name discussions when I was first pregnant, but now it's getting to the critical point we don't have any name discussions at all!


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, that must be really frustrating. Have you met any of the other midwives? 

Ying, yep, I get that sometimes too, I've been wondering why.

Lynne, what do you mean when you say you "don't hold out much hope"? Is everything ok? Are you expecting to go early again this time?

Poshie, I remember having a two year old at home and being pregnant, and I would have LOVED to have one or two days per week to just rest! Though mine are now 9 and 11 and I still find myself feeling that way, between the two of them and their social lives and their activities, lol.

No names chosen here yet. We do have a short list of ones that we like, but we probably won't decide for sure until after he's born.


----------



## lynne192

unsure when baby is going to home, i am further now than i was when my waters broke with james which is a great thing but feel the hospital is pretty much useless.


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Shadowcat, yes, but we're allocated one MW for home birth so we have a good relationship with them. As it happens I'll probably see the other one tomorrow as I got a text today from mine at 1.30 asking if I could be at the hospital for 3pm! I had a client meeting so I couldn't drop everything. The other one is on shift tomorrow and will call similarly short notice but I've decided I will just drop everything for that!

I must say I do admire all the mummies who already have kids. It must be difficult looking after more than one.

Names-wise I think we discussed it for about 10 minutes when I was 12 weeks and we liked the same names, so that's good!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine (altho it's a bit too hot to be doing much.)


----------



## lynne192

awww we picked our baby's name out 5 years ago when we started TTC as they are family names lol


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

Hope you get to see your midwife TT!

We are creating a short list of names, hopefully 3 to take to the hospital and we will deicded when she is born. This is what we did with our son. 

Shadow, yes, I must admit I am looking forward to a rest day. As much as I love my little boy, I will definitely appreciate a day off.

Lynne - my son will be going to childminders (he currently goes 3.5 days/week) for 1.5 days a week for the first 4 weeks of my time off and then 1 day a week til I go back to work. Then he'll be at pre school. I think it will be good for both of us - he keeps in touch with his friends and I get some time with baby.

With regard to bringing my ml forward, I am discussing this with my director this afternoon (and my colleague). It's going to cause all sorts of problems, but it would have done no matter when I took it tbh! Nothing gets organised here til the last minute so there are question marks as to who exactly will be doing some of my work.


----------



## tinytabby

I did get my MW appointment - she camè to my house today!

I took a sickie this morning. I'd been awake a lot of the night, a combination of wriggly baby, noisy cat, heartburn and vomiting... In the morning I just decided to stay home and do nothing. The MW phoned and said I could meet her at the clinic or at home, so she came to mine.

Everything is fine. Baby's head was right down, which explains why it's been kind of uncomfortable walking the last couple of days. 

The MW also did a risk assessment of the house. This was basically what phone reception, parking, street lighting is like. And also things like I have a cat, so midwives who are allergic will know to take piriton before they come to the house! Also getting a pool would be a health & safety issue because we're in a top floor tenement. I didn't really mind as I'd decided I wanted to give birth on dry land anyway. I might labour in the bath a bit though.

So there you go. In 2 weeks I'll get a delivery of the home birth pack which has gas&air and oxygen and various other drugs and injections in it. Then I'll just be waiting to give birth! It's all coming very close!

I know what you might be feeling about getting cover Poshie. We interviewed someone a second time yesterday who we're offering the job to... Hopefully we will get a couple of days with her before I go on leave to do a handover!


----------



## vixxen

I 've missed so much:dohh:, was in hospital again last week.Signed myself out again:blush:.
Hope everyones ok (as can be):haha:
Had a growth scan baby is meausuring 4lb 5 putting her still on her 10th percentile line:happydance:.
I'm hating having to take the kids up the hospital with me dreading every time i have to go now, 38 weeks is now the target for inducement.
Though as flow from baby was absent again last week,well who knows when i will have baby:shrug:.


----------



## lynne192

i am just back from hospital went to my antenatal appointment and end up in mat assessment as was having pains when they touched my stomach lol so the traced me, and then i leaked fluid so the checked my cervix still closed so they seemed happy enough said i could go home but to go back if things get worse lol plus side little miss was happy :D


----------



## vixxen

Glad you and lo are ok lynne, :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness Lynne! Glad everything okay. Hope she holds out for a while yet.

Good to hear from you vixxen and that your bubs is also hanging on in there! 

It feels like time is drawing near for all of us in one way or another and we'll be holding our newborns before we know it!

I have just one more week at work and I am sooo ready :D


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun luckily enough she seems comfortable unlike her brother so as long as my body doesn't become a ass then i see her staying put for a good bit x


----------



## Shadowcat

Lynne and Vixxen, glad everything is ok and continuing for you both. Hopefully you ladies keep them cooking for as long as possible. 

TT, how exciting! I'm glad you finally got to see the midwife. 

My friend pointed out to me yesterday that in just three weeks I'll be full term. Where did the time go? It seems like just yesterday I was complaining about MS and my regular jeans not fitting. :winkwink:

I have another scan scheduled for this coming Tuesday. I'm excited to see baby again and find out what his position is. He was Frank Breech last time, with his legs up around his head. I'm really hoping that he's head down now, but it really feels to me as if he may be transverse - I can feel kicks and punches on both sides simultaneously. Turn, baby, turn!


----------



## lynne192

we're good thanks been to baby sale and got more baby stuff i am drowning in baby clothes and such.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Shadowcat, yes, I know. 2nd tri was very very loooooong but time seems to have sped up!

I know 2nd and subsequent babies don't go head down as early as first babies so it's not something to worry about till 36 weeks or so... But have you seen the spinning babies website? https://spinningbabies.com/ Lots of folk have recommended it for things you can do to encourage LO into the right place.


----------



## lynne192

i think before 36 weeks they usually don't worry about brech anyways? little miss is really far head down and has been for last 3 weeks but then my son was for about 20weeks so not too worried lol

you all have a nice weekend?


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a good week. 

We had a great Dr.'s visit today - LO is FINALLY head down and is still growing perfectly. We even got our first decent set of profile/face pictures! :happydance: She says it isn't likely at this stage that he'll flip over again. His weight estimate today is 5 lbs, 8 oz!


----------



## vixxen

That's fantastic SC!:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies, how are we doing? 

That's great news that baby is head down now SC and growing nicely!

It's my LAST DAY AT WORK today!! :yipee: Can't believe the time has come. Really ready for it mind you. So, so tired and uncomfortable. I am going out with the girls at work for lunch which will be nice. Spending most of the working day tidying up as all my handover stuff is done.


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Poshie, congratulations on your last day at work! How exciting! Enjoy your lunch - and putting your feet up for the next few weeks.

If I knew how I would be feeling at this stage I'd definitely be finishing up today. However, I have a week to go and then I have to do an extra day the following week to give the girl who is taking over my job a handover. Booooo.

Good news Shadowcat - you're all set!

Everything is fine with me. I had a little party on Sunday afternoon with all my female rellies and a few friends. I'd said no presents but i still got some! It was really fun, we had a very good laugh.

I'm going out shopping today with my mum. I've got a few things to pick up for my hospital bag in case I go to hospital and also a couple of boring things for Sugarlump. I can't believe how close everything is getting!

I'm loving the fact that we had the Tour de France and now the Olympics to take our minds off things. It's really helping the time go by.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Poshie

Good to hear from you TT, your party sounds fab! Hope your last week at work goes smoothly. 

I really enjoyed watching the Tour and I am also looking forward to being able to watch some 'live' athletics on TV during my maternity leave.


----------



## Shadowcat

Happy last day of work, Poshie! :thumbup:

I wish I could watch the Olympics. We don't have TV at the moment. My life is very dull, lol. I am getting a lot of reading done, though!

TT, I can't wait to hear all about your home birth experience. It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## lynne192

been a nightmare on our front since wednesday. 

tuesday morning i started getting period pains i actually forgot on waking up that i was actually pregnant. on wednesday still had them, went for a nap in the afternoon and woke up soaked... so had to go into hospital, they threw me on trace and checked me over, because they couldn't tell for sure if my waters had broke or not they decided to keep me in. i wasn't dilated so that was good news bad news was if i did have the baby then there was only one baby bed left in SCBU and 3 babies fighting to get out into it. so they said i might end up getting transfered. they gave me steriods and antibiotics and kept an eye on me, well they put me on a ward, i had a bit of a hormonal breakdown as they sent my OH away and i hate hospitals and hate being without him or someone i know at night, anyways managed to some what settle myself that night and slept for few hours...

was woke at 3am by the staff checking on another lady, and enevr managed to get back to sleep so had got about 2.5hours sleep that night, i got out of bed at about 6am and cleaned the whole of my side of the ward i as i am little fearful of germs as when i am in hospital i always end up picking something up, and was straving as had been in maternity assessment most of the day before without food then send up to the ward at about 10:30 without food so was dying for food, when breakfast finally came after 8am i am ready to chew off my own arm lol. didn't see any medical staff or midwife until about 10:30 when i was told i was to go for a scan, i went for my scan and baby and waters both looked good, so that was great news, was told she was def a girl and shown her little girlie parts very clearly on the screen :D and was told that she was currently sitting at at least 4lb 8oz. so was 50.4th on centile so perfect. all organs and heart and movement all good, was put on a trace when i went back up to the ward, the trace machine was left on for 1.5hours when was only meant to be on 20mins and the paper ran out after 3mins being on it they never even checked it and left the tiny sheet that the trace had given them... the doctors were on the morning rounds and my OH finally was allowed back onto the ward so sat with him hoping doctors wouldn't be long and we'd get some answers, morning went, then 1,2,3,4pm still doctors hadn't gotten to us, after 4pm doctors turned up said they have no idea whats going on did i have swabs done in maternity assessment etc and asked lots of questions before saying that they have no idea what it is or that, i don't look like my waters have went and that i wasn't in labour. was told after i got my 2nd steriod injection i could go home, i asked about the swab that was done last week as had been in for bleeding and they said they didn't know noone had been checking my results of bloods or swabs etc, my pulse had been really high too so they were little worried about that but i kept telling them that was normal at the moment as both times i had been at the clinic my heartrate had been at 120+bpm so i didn't see the issue, i managed to get the pulse down a little and then fnally the girls on night shift listened and said no wonder my pulse was high. after me asking about swabs they finally checked them and turned out i am Group B Strep which they wouldn't have known if i hadn't asked so wasn't happy about that. night shift came on about 8:30 midwife came into me straight away and asked how i was checked me over and then said instead of waiting till 9:30pm to get my steriod did i want it now then go straight home so took it then OH and MIL came and got me so had a hectic few days.... because of the GBS i have to watch out for any sign of labour or waters now. OH is mega worried about it as am i but sure everything will be fine...

hope everyone else's week is gonig a bit better?


----------



## Poshie

Oh my goodness Lynne! You've certainly been through the mill haven't you :hugs: You've reminded me that I had swab taken when I went in for my bleed the other day, but haven't heard back. I had been assuming no news is good news but now I might ask mw to check. Positive thing for you is that baby and waters are ok, but I do feel for you and OH with all these scares you are having. :hug:


----------



## Shadowcat

Lynne, how awful!!!! I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. Is this the same hospital where you'll be delivering? How are you doing now?


----------



## Shadowcat

Hey folks, how is everyone? I am super, super tired now all the time. Am I alone there? I've only been up for an hour and I'm ready for a nap already, lol.


----------



## lynne192

i am mega tired too all the time, but not really sleeping that well at the moment

i am been soo unsettled with any mess in the house so thats making me worse lol.... wish i had some suggestions on the tired front but sadly don't i have been having sooo many baths.


----------



## Poshie

Ladies, tiredness is a killer! I could easily spend hours and hours just vegging out, dozing, doing not alot. It's difficult to explain to non preggos how it can wipe you out. It's my 1st week of leave and today I dropped my son at childminder, went to my 36 week mw appt (all good) and spent a few hours on the sofa, it was bliss! X


----------



## lynne192

ah i wish i could do that but if i am not moving i am sooo uncomfortable so i am always walking around and such plus james would never ever let me rest so no luck, i actually dread bedtime now as can't get comfortable or sleep


----------



## tinytabby

Glad to hear you're making good use of your mat leave, Poshie!

I had my 36 week appointment too today. All was well. I'm going to get the gas & air delivery early next week so as of then I'm good to give birth at home! So exciting, can't believe we're here!

The MW tried to take blood from me four times and totally failed. Ouch! I'm pretty sure I'm not anaemic though!

Had a holiday from work yesterday and I so wasn't into it today. Everything seems really pointless. Only 2 and a half days and I'm off! Can't wait!


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone! not long now!! getting soo nervous! :wacko: am i the only one? well, have been having killer heartburn at night so getting no sleep, saw the midwife today and got a prescription for gaviscon, when she feeling my tum she actually said i cant find the top of your uterus, no wonder you are getting heartburn! :haha: also been having LOADS of pressure down below :blush: and period pains, she told me this because the head is right down and engaged, which is great, but bad news baby is back to back which i know can make labour longer and more painful. :cry: so she has given me some some tips to get baby moving. 
hope everyone is doing ok, cant wait to see who will be first to pop!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Jen, you sound excited! Nerves are healthy, I guess. I think I've got some crazy hormones coursing through my veins as I have never been so mellow.

I'm with you on th heartburn though. Hideous. People keep telling me it means a hairy baby, which is nice...

Have you seen the spinning babies website? That's got lots of tips in it for getting bubba into a good position. You've got a few weeks so hopefully she'll spin round.


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, is today your last day at work? If so, congrats!

I'm having a little bit of a freakout today. I noticed that my ticker says "29 days to go" - and that's counting to my actual due date of the 8th, not the 31st!!!! It could happen anytime between now and then, too! To add to that, I got a call from my son's elementary school today telling me that they've scheduled "meet the teacher day" for the 31st at noon. That either means that he can't go or that I most likely won't be able to take him. It'd be the first time since preschool that I won't be totally present for all of their back to school activities, and it's making me really sad. :cry:

It's just all gotten so REAL over the last couple of days. Ack!

On a positive note, we're going to purchase our stroller and car seat today (we were going to get it weeks ago but found out that they'll be on sale starting today) as soon as DH gets home from work, and that's the very last of the baby items that we need. After that, we're all set!


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks Shadowcat! Yes it was, it was good. We went out for lunch and my colleagues gave me a hundred pounds in vouchers to spend on my bicycle. They know how much I've missed cycling and figured I'd have body moisturiser and baby clothes coming out my ears. So thoughtful! Lots of the comments on the card made me well up too.

Remind me, are you being induced on the 31st? Can you maybe do the meet the teacher thing earlier? Or visit the school with him in advance so when he goes with someone else he'll already have been with you?


----------



## Shadowcat

Yep, the last I talked to her she said we'd do an induction on the 31st. Hoping to firm that up at my next appointment on Tuesday.

He's going into the fourth grade, and this isn't a new school for him, so it isn't _really_ a huge deal. I'm just usually very involved in my kids' school lives and activities, so it'll be really weird for me. As soon as we find out who the teacher is, I'll probably email her/him and see what we can do.


Sounds like you had a great last day! You have some generous coworkers - that's so nice. :) You plan to start biking after your LO comes, then?


----------



## tinytabby

Ah, that's cool. Will you be getting re-involved with school soon after the birth?

Yes to cycling! I'm hoping to get back on my bike when I get my medical ok at 6 weeks postpartum. I've missed it so badly. Shame it'll be autumn by then.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well today I am 21 I was feeling very upset that I couldn't get drunk but baby will be here in 5 or so weeks and I have had some lovely presents off everyone 

But to start my birthday with a bang I was in hospital at half 1 this morning, yipeeeee.

Had sex with OH and then had bright red bleeding so they wanted to check, put me on the monitor and baby was super excited!!! His hear rate was in the 170-190 range so I was on the monitor for an hour and a half as she needed to find out was his baseline was, finally got him to calm down after he had got hiccups lol, you could hear them It was around 140. She asked me if i was having any pains as was having some noticeabele tightenings every 5 or so minutes, I could feel them but they weren't sore so she said probably Braxton Hicks andsaid everything was fine because they don't know where the bleed came from (it was quite a lot aswell)!! She said I have a graze there which is probably because I've just had pessaries or thrush (again)!!! So other than that baby is 3/5ths engaged and is fine and dandy, got to bed at 4am! Have to go back if any more blood but I also have to not have sex until 37 weeks.

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm jealous he's so engaged! I'm hoping Max has finally engaged some at my appointment on Wednesday. He was still 'free' last week though! Glad the bleed was nothing severe! But boo to the sex ban!


----------



## Charlotteee

Chloe please don't be jealous, its really painful when he moves his head I get shooting pains in my floo and have to stop what I'm doing to take a sharp breath haha. I'm sure he will engage soon hun xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

See I get the shooting pains too but mw still says his head is free lol these babies eh!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Charlottee, sorry you had to go through that! Glad LO is ok though.

I think mine is starting to engage, but won't know for sure until my appt. on Tuesday. My bump has dropped a ton though, and it's definitely harder to walk now and I feel a LOT more pressure down below. 

Ladies, I thought yesterday was going to be it for me! DH and I went to our "last" dinner together without the kids - we decided on Indian food. We ate ridiculously spicy Tandoori chicken and even more ridiculously spicy lamb, then went for a mile and a half walk. By the time we got home I was having BH like crazy. However, they never progressed to anything. I'm kind of relieved, I'd really like to make it through this week at least. :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

weirdly i get shotting pains too down there i thought it was something to worry about but mw just said was presure of babies head.


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah don't worry baby won't just fall out whilst your walking


----------



## lynne192

always a shame a sneeze and its done be a god send :D


----------



## Shadowcat

lynne192 said:


> always a shame a sneeze and its done be a god send :D

 :haha:

Hahaha! That'd be fantastic!


----------



## tinytabby

Shadowcat said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> always a shame a sneeze and its done be a god send :D
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hahaha! That'd be fantastic!Click to expand...

I wish that's what they'd taught us at yoga...

How's everyone doing today? I am enjoying maternity leave so far. It is weird to think I will not be back at work till May. Yesterday I got a delivery from work, a box of champagne and chocolates! I think they want to make sure I come back!

I also got another delivery yesterday - the home birth kit. It's 4 very large bags which are all sealed up. Apparently there is gas and air, oxygen, other drugs and instruments and stuff in there. So I am all set if I go into labour. I'd prefer not to have the baby till after next week as I have a few things lined up this week, plus they are happier to do a home delivery if the baby is past the 38 week mark. But I haven't really had any signs that she is on her way imminently anyway.

I've decided to give myself a mission every day so that I don't get bored. Yesterday I met my bump buddy for lunch. She thinks she is much closer to birth than me! Today I am going to the hospital to collect my diamorphine. Tomorrow and Thursday I am meeting my work replacement to give her a proper handover. Then Friday... I am not sure. 

What's everyone doing to pass the time?


----------



## Charlotteee

Today I'm waiting in for a delivery from 12 so going to nip to Asda to get some bits and start washing the boys clothes ready to go in his wardrobe and drawers tomorrow :) might also put his bedding in the cot but not wash it yet xx


----------



## tinytabby

Sounds good - a bit of nesting!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Fully baked, 37 weeks! 

Sounds like everyone is biding their time, anticipating our little ones arrival! 

I am personally, shattered! Hard work now and I can only manage short gentle bursts of activity. I'm currently chilling in the garden, waiting for my sister to arrive. She's coming for the day to help me get some bits ready for baby, see whats what. My son is at cm, so it will be just the two of us ;) Went to peppa pig world on Sunday which my son loved! Was supposed to go half a day but need up doing a whole day and probably shouldn't have done.

Anyon watching The Midwives on bbc2, tues nights?


----------



## Shadowcat

Has anyone heard from Lynne? I saw a thread saying that she was having contractions - just wondered if she's ok.

I had my Dr.'s appt today and I'm 1cm dilated! :wacko: She could also tell by checking my cervix that baby is head down, so I assume he's engaging as well. I know that it could still be awhile though. Has anyone else been checked for dilation or effacement?


----------



## lynne192

hey all sorry not been around was in hospital last night on L&D ward, got home now but in slow labour so we'll see how things go they think it could be a long while i am only 34+5 now so hoping she holds on a bit longer. madness praying for a long labour lol...

my son starts school today and i am soo worried i will end up in tears being homornal pregnant women lol but hopefully got everything sorted, sewn his name into everything :D


----------



## tinytabby

Morning!

I'm going to watch the midwives on catch up this morning Poshie - it's a strange programme, I guess because I'm used to OBEM the format is different. What do you think?

Shadowcat, good news that your lo continues to be head down! We don't get internals here until we are in labour (and then only if we consent to them) so I don't know about dilation... I'm feeling a bunch of stretching pains down there though. I think thè baby's head has engaged. My heartburn has disappeared!

Lynne & I are in a Glasgow group too. We're having 2 conversations at once!


----------



## lynne192

lucky ou TT for heartburn gonig away lucky thing mine kept me up half the night lol


----------



## Shadowcat

Lynne, hopefully you're not in pain (or not too much anyway) and will hold on as long as possible! How was the first day of school?

Poshie, from what I've seen on BnB, that sounds like an interesting show. I wish we had TV. I'm ordering it for next month though, so I'll have it once LO arrives. I probably won't be interested in a birthing show by then, though, haha.

TT, really, no internals until labor? In the US they start checking at 36 weeks - also the same point at which I start going in every week. She'll do an exam now every time.

I'm continuing to have BH and a lot of pressure - hoping that things are gearing up - but not too fast, I still have a couple of things I want to get done. :thumbup: Hoping to take care of a lot of my to-do list today.

There are a lot of ladies who used to post here that aren't anymore - you all doing ok? I check in to the Sept. babies thread now and again and see some of you. Hope all is well!


----------



## lynne192

first day went well for him he did soo good proud of him i am a little moody though but long story and i am blaming OH lol.... i am alright coping with pain as long as i don't over do it too much, trying to rest as much as possible.


----------



## vixxen

I'm still going lol should get my inducement date soon:happydance:
Hope things have calmed down for you Lynne and hope all you other ladies arn't having to hard of a time with these last few weeks dragging by.:flower:


----------



## Shadowcat

Vixxen, it's SO great that you've made it to 36 weeks! Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

contractions have chilled a bit thank god, wee man been at school two days now :D hopefully get another few weeks at least out this pregnancy as don't think little miss is in any rush lol  glad though that the contractions have become less painful, but hopefully after 36-39weeks they will pick up again :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Glad to hear it, Lynne.

Is anyone else experiencing increased BH at night? I've found myself going to bed several nights thinking "this is it" and then having things calm right down after I lie still for an hour or so. 

I guess it doesn't help that I've been super busy. I meant to take this week to relax, and I've hardly sat still the entire time. Today I have to take my boys to get school clothes, grocery shop, and pick up bulk items at a different store. It'll probably involve about four hours of walking, so we'll see what that does! :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D how is everyone today whats everyone up to? i am getting a new phone so sitting watching the door lol


----------



## tinytabby

SC, they say it's good to be busy like that. Sounds like you're ready to have this baby. 

I don't think I get braxton hicks. I've never felt anything that I thought was one. What are they like?


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Everyone :)

Sorry I've been awol, since I finished work last week I'm not on the computer very much. Everything is all good here except I keep freaking out because I haven't bought everything I need for mine and the baby's hospital bag yet, and everytime I think I've finished I find something I've missed! Baby was starting to engage on my last midwife visit, but part of the baby (I'm not sure which part) is sitting on my hip, which is slightly uncomfortable. 

I don't think I've had any braxton hicks either TT. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Shadowcat

TT, to me it feels like my whole bump getting really tight - it doesn't hurt yet, but is uncomfortable and makes me have to shift positions. They generally last about thirty seconds or so (at least in my case). I know they're not the real ones yet, because those aren't uncomfortable - they HURT.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) nice to read your updates. I've had braxton hicks since about 22 weeks. Tummy tightens, no pain. Difference is when you're in labour it hurts! 

Hospital bag packed. Pretty much ready to go. Just counting down the days and hoping I don't get much bigger ;)


----------



## lynne192

i got the short straw on this one my BH hurt been getting them sinc eweek 15 :(


----------



## vixxen

My braxton hicks are definitely getting worse:dohh:

Well todays scan was bad :wacko:and baby failed the ctg!
SO my induction date is set for next wed when i will be 37 weeks unless of course mondays scan and trace is worse.

Hopefully things are moving for you ladies nearer your due dates and we all start popping soon!


----------



## NicMar

Hello ladies! Haven't posted in a while so I thought I'd say hello...we've been doing lots of little projects around the house to try to organize ourselves better before the baby comes. Glad to see we've all made it this far! It's so exciting that the babies will start coming soon!

I work in an elementary school so have been off for the summer, and was supposed to go back to work September 4th until I deliver (due date is the 15th). I'm rethinking it though, since there is a whooping cough epidemic around here and I'm in very close contact with a lot of (adorable but germy) kids in my job. In fact, the school psychologist that I work very closely has it, and her whole family. I'm thinking about not going back, as the midwives said they can write me out after 37 wks (I'll be 38 at that point)...I'll lose 2 weeks pay though, and then I can't set myself up for the year. Not sure what to do, although I know how neurotic I am and I'll be anxious about being exposed to illnesses right before delivery...


----------



## tinytabby

Hi NicMar, good to hear from you, glad you've had a good summer. It wouldn't be worth going back to work if you caught whooping cough. Is it something you can get a test to see if you are immune? 

Thanks for the description of Braxton Hicks, guys. If I get that I don't notice it! Sometimes I think Sugarlump might be a bit too comfy in here and I worry that I will always be pregnant. (Getting quite cranky these days. I don't think I'm adjusting to maternity leave all that well!)


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi, everyone. How are we all doing? NicMar and Cookies, good to "see" you. 

Ok, I have a confession to make - I am SO done with being pregnant. I swore in the beginning when I snuck over to third tri to snoop around that I'd "never" be one of those women who got to 37 weeks and started trying all kinds of baby eviction techniques...well, let me tell you, none of them work. :blush: I am just miserable now! It's uncomfortable to walk, to sit, to lay down...I'm back to not being able to find anything I want to eat, or taking only a few bites when I do and then being super full. I have heartburn and pelvic pain and back pain. I'm having all kinds of uncomfortable BH. I'm a mess.

Whew, it feels good to get that out, lol.

On the other hand, this is my last baby, so I know that I should be enjoying these precious last days with my LO inside me rolling and kicking away. Once he's here he'll grow SOOOO fast, and before I know it I'll be sending another one off to school - it happens in the blink of an eye. I'm trying to tell myself that every day and not whine too much. 

Anyone else feel like me, or am I alone?


----------



## tinytabby

Haha, Shadowcat, I don't blame you trying the eviction techniques. I've been eating pineapple and drinking raspberry leaf tea and bouncing up and down on my birth ball all week!

My problem is that women in my family tend to go a week or two before their due dates, so I'm kind of on a state of high alert and nothing seems to be happening! I also don't really know what to do with myself on maternity leave. I keep seeing housework things to do but I can't be bothered! It is quite dull.

Oh, except I ended up in hospital in the early hours of Monday morning. I was in a lot of pain and I knew it wasn't labour. Turns out I've got suspected gallstones so I have an appointment next week for a scan to see what is going on in there. They aren't sure yet because I don't fit the profile for gallstones (I'm fit, not overweight, not middle aged quite yet...) but you never know, these things happen. I'm just glad it isn't something wrong with the baby.

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh no! I've heard that gallbladder problems can be quite common in pregnancy, and I've also heard that it's extremely painful. I've had two friends have that happen during pregnancy - both under 30, slim, and fit (when not pregnant, lol). Sorry you're going through that, TT. If they find that that's what it is, will they remove it after your LO comes?


----------



## tinytabby

Ah, my midwife said it wasn't a pregnancy thing - but then someone else said it was a complication of pregnancy as well as you, so maybe my MW is wrong!

I think that they will decide what to do next week with the scan. If the stones are small they may decide they can be passed on their own, if they're a bit bigger they can break them down with ultrasound, and if they are huge they will remove the gallbladder. But none of this would happen till I have Sugarlump as it's so close to my due date.

I think it might help to explain why my sickness and heartburn has been so bad...


----------



## tinytabby

Waah! I am so bored! I can't believe I was wanting to be on maternity leave for so long! I can't be bothered doing anything, I just want to go into labour!

Edited to say: sorry, just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## Shadowcat

Haha, TT, I've felt that way today too. It's the first day in awhile that I don't have a to-do list a mile long, and it was a very boring day.


Here's a slightly gross/TMI question, but I have to ask... is anyone losing or has anyone lost their mucus plug yet? I think maybe I did, or am starting to.


----------



## lynne192

I've been losing my plug for a bit now but could be a sign things are starting :D


----------



## Shadowcat

I just went for a long walk to see if it would kick start anything, lol.


----------



## lynne192

hope it helps shadowcat, i was up all night, with contraction pains, they are every 10mins and been getting them since 2pm yesterday but got worse during the night, started bleeding this morning, feeling sorry for myself and had enough :( good thing is i have the clinic and scan this afternoon.


----------



## Shadowcat

You're almost full term, though...so if you end up in full blown labor at this point, it should be ok, right? Best of luck at your appointment today, let us know what they say.


----------



## lynne192

In hospital my waters went but not in established Labour


----------



## loves_cookies

Hope everything goes okay at your appointment Lynne.

I wonder how Vixxen is getting on?

EDIT - We posted at the same time Lynne. Hope everything goes well for you and baby.


----------



## SammiStar

Hello! Please may I join this group? I'm 19 years old expecting my first baby, team blue. Due the 29th September, would be really nice to chat to some other Mom's. Very new to the forum as well so only just come across this.


Sammi&bump


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Sammi, welcome! :flower:

Lynne, GOOD LUCK!!!! Keep us posted if you can. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Cookies, Vixxen posted a thread a couple of days ago that she's had her LO. Off to search for that thread now...


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Sammi :)

Shadow - Thank you for the info I'd missed her thread but I've found it now. I guess a downside of not being in work on a computer constantly is that I'm not keeping up with the forums much.

EDIT - Woah! I've just realised I've changed to the last fruit. That freaks me out a little!


----------



## mirm

Hi all, I don't know if anyone remembers me?! Just peeking my head in to see how you're all doing and wishing you all the very best, not long now!! :)

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Mirm :wave: Hope you are keeping well. :)


----------



## tinytabby

Hi Mirm, good to hear from you! Hope you're well. Xx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi, Mirm, good to see you! Of course we remember you. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Oh ladies....struggling here ;) I have SPD in my pubic area and it hurts! Moving generally is difficult and I'm reaching the end of the line. I'm sure we are all pretty much ready now right?

I'm the same love cookies, I struggle to get on here regularly now I'm not at work! (sounds bad doesn't it).

Mirm, good to hear from you, thanks for popping in. Hope things are ok with you :hugs:

I will have to have a look for Vixxens news ;)

10 days til due date for me and counting! Best of luck to you all :hugs: x


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, that's no fun. I'm sure it's not easy to deal with while running after a toddler, either. Hang in there, it's almost done!


I'm disappointed today. I had contractions ALL night, and this morning....nothing. Ugh. :dohh: I'd really love for him to come on his own before induction day, but if not...4 more days to get through after today!


----------



## tinytabby

Aw, Poshie, that sucks.. Not long to go though. I've been feeling like Sugarlump is about to fall out of me every time I stand up. Ouch!

I think I've had some contractions too, SC, but they are very slight and there's no pattern to them. It's frustrating, but it's a good sign that we're on our way!

I hope Lynne posts here soon. She has good news!


----------



## Darkest

Silent stalker here. I belong to one of the other Sept threads but do read here.
How is your babies born count doing? There have been 10 already on the thread i frequent, i can't believe so many have had Aug babies!!

How are you ladies doing? Me, the usual. SPD pain, heartburn etc etc. But no signs of labour and i'm more then happy as i want my little one to stay put until Sept 1st at least!
Oh, also i'm team yellow!


----------



## lynne192

sorry baby been born. she was born 24th august, i will post all details when i have time.


----------



## Shadowcat

Congratulations, Lynne!!! I hope all is well with your LO and with you. :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Congrats Lynne! :yipee: Not sure if you or Vixxen is the first graduate of September Stars ;) hope all went ok and looking forward to hearing your story x

Hello Darkest. Just 2 grads from Sept Stars so far I think. I'm with you on the SPD and heartburn. Also hoping eviction will take place next weekend ;)


----------



## lynne192

Hey all i don't think i will post my birth story until everyone has delivered. hope all bumps are doing well i am sad to say i really miss mine but the baby version is fantastic too our little girl is mega content, feeding well and passing everything with flighing colours, she's just amazing, soo fair in hair too can't believe it :D 


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/S6300726-1.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/S6300726-1.jpg
My daughter *Elizabeth Katharine Nancy Anne *
Born on: *Friday 24th August 2012 at 9:37am*
weighing: 6lb on the dot!

she is currently 5lb 8oz now :D
oh and she's soo compact that even premature baby clothes for 3-5lb clothes are swamping here had to run to mothercare yesterday as have no clothes...


----------



## tinytabby

It's been a week of it in Glasgow, eh Lynne?

I had my baby today, Lucy Jane. My waters went at half past midnight and the had meconium in them and no contractions had started so I had to go to hospital. I wasn't at all dilated. They put me on a syntocin drip at 3.30am. At 9am I was only 2cm and contractions weren't much to write home about. At half one I was 8cm and trying not to push! 

I avoided an epidural thanks to diamorphine and gas n' air and at 2.17 Lucy arrived, screaming her head off! We're both fine, albeit a bit tired. I have to stay in hospital tonight which is annoying as I feel ok... But I'm just so delighted. After inital disappointment over not getting my home birth it went as well as it possibly could and im happy with the outcome! Lucy is super bright and cute and I'm madly in love with her already!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations TT, Sorry you didn't get your home birth, but glad to hear she's arrived safely.

Congratulations to you to Lynne on your arrival! Glad to hear everything is going well.

All this activity is making it feel rather real for me. Panicking slightly as our car seat has got lost in transit somewhere and I'm worried it won't be here when we need it, although when I ring them tomorrow if it's not there I'm going to be cancelling the order and ordering from somewhere else with next day delivery. Otherwise I can't imagine not being pregnant now. I'm very lucky in that I'm not any more uncomfortable than I was 6/8 weeks ago and I can still sleep through the night. I've not had any BH or other twinges to suggest anything is going to happen anytime soon, so I'm convinced I'm going to go overdue.

SC, am I right in thinking your scheduled for induction Friday?


----------



## Shadowcat

So exciting that our babies are arriving! Congratulations to Vixxen, Lynne, and TT!!!!

Lynne, your pics are great - what a beautiful family you have. 

Cookies, yes, I'm scheduled for Friday. I wonder who's next? Poshie, I'm looking at you. :winkwink:


----------



## loves_cookies

It could be you!


----------



## Shadowcat

So I had my last ultrasound today - baby is at a very reasonable weight of 7lbs 6oz, so not huge at all! Hopefully the estimate is somewhat accurate.

I'm scheduled to go in at 5:30am on Friday. Not sure what time that is for you UK ladies. I'm getting nervous now! The Dr. did an exam today and it HURT like HELL. I suspect that she may have done a sweep but she didn't say anything about it. I've had several other exams over the last few weeks and none of them have hurt like that!


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm guessing that's probably late morning here SC. Sounds like a good weight, hope if it was a sweep it gets things moving for you. Did you manage to move your meet the teacher thing that was scheduled for the same day? 

Well I might need to revise my overdue estimate! Spent 2 hours in maternity assessment this evening for reduced movement. They kept me in trace for ages and it transpires that I'm getting tightenings every 3 minutes! They aren't painful and before they hooked me up I hadn't noticed them. Since I've been home I have noticed when I'm getting them, although I'm not timing them. Just as well I managed to sort the car seat issue out today, although now I just gave to hope I don't go into full blown labour overnight so I'm here to receive it!


----------



## Shadowcat

Cookies, my goodness - so then next it could be you! Keep us posted. 



So, ladies - I really need to vent. This is the best place I could think of to do it, so if you don't care to read, please feel free to skip over this post entirely! :thumbup:


Our families are going to drive me UP. THE. WALL. My MIL is coming on Thursday and spending the night in order to take care of my older kids while we're having the baby. It's wonderful of her to do so and I'm grateful for it, but...she wants to stay for SEVEN days. She'll be parked on a blow up bed in my livingroom for up to five days after we come home with our new baby. I don't want or need a houseguest for that long, it's going to drive me crazy. THEN, on top of that, DH mentioned that FIL may want to come for a couple of days too! 

Then...my Father. He has a long history of drinking and more, and has never been altogether "there". I was talking to him one day and mentioned in a joking manner that the first thing that I wanted after I had the baby was a beer (I've been craving it all along) - now he's got it into his head that not only is he coming to the hospital (which he has not been invited to do nor is he welcome) but he's bringing a six pack of beer with him! Can you imagine? I would be totally mortified!! I told him today that I did NOT want him to do that, that he was welcome to bring me some after we got home... and he said "oh no, it's ok, I'm not afraid to do it" - like he thinks I was joking. Because sure, I really want him to embarrass me that way. :dohh:

And THEN...my Mother! My parents are not together, they have been divorced for a long, long time. Well, my mother has a boyfriend that HER mother doesn't approve of. She hasn't been seeing him long, and I'm not really comfortable with him being around for the birth either. I'm afraid she'll bring him to the hospital and then my grandparents will be fighting with them.

Is anyone familiar with the Jerry Springer show? That's the way my life seems right now! What I'd honestly like is for everyone to stop thinking of themselves and start thinking about/listening to DH and myself and what we want during the birth of OUR child. 

In the midst of all of this, I found out today that my youngest got assigned a teacher that we do NOT approve of. My older one has already had her and it was a nightmare. So we don't need to meet her, per se, but now I have to decide between now and Thursday whether or not I want to go through the trouble of trying to arrange a meeting with the principal and have him switched...potentially causing problems one way or another.

UGH!!!!!!! I've seen a lot of posts where people say that they want to be totally alone in the hospital and would rather for people to not visit until a week or so after baby is born, and I've always thought that sounded really lonely. Now, however, I'm thinking that they have the right idea!

Ok, end of vent. If you actually read this and made it through, I apologize for all of the complaining. I just had to get it off my chest. 

Off to take deep breaths....


----------



## tinytabby

Big hugs SC. Families can cause so many problems! I don't really have any advice except to say that I doubt there are any families that don't have their Jerry Springer moments. My sister had a hell of a time balancing our divorced parents with her firstborn and then when the second came along she put her foot down and called all the shots and, strangely, everyone behaved much better!

And the teacher thing is a tricky one. You're probably best to try and get him moved if its going to ruin his year - but if theres a possibility he'll cope better with her as a teacher then maybe it's not worth rocking the boat?

And Cookies, how exciting. Good luck and keep us posted!

I'm wide awake at 5.30 as we are now home from hospital and the little one has decided to use tonight as the night to teach us how to cope with a baby who won't stop screaming. She's now asleep on my shoulder and I'm terrified to move in case she starts again. However, I really need a pee and a glass of water so I'm going to have to...


----------



## lynne192

thank you shadow cat, sorry not been around little miss keeping me busy and off the internet lol not that i am worried at all because hell i'd rather be snuggled up with her :D lol

no offence, she;s grown already 5 days old :O


----------



## Smile181c

*hugs* SC, families cause so much drama dont they!


----------



## juicyjen

wow wow wow! congratulations to all you new mommys! how exciting! ive only not checked in for a few days and 3 babies are here already! feeling quite emotional how fast these 9 months have gone! seems like 5 minutes ago we were comparing morning sickness and praying to get to that 12 week mark! since my last post ive become an auntie! my sil had her little girl fri 24th, 7 WEEKS EARLY! so super excited for my baby now and cant wait to her from everyone else over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## ying423

sorry for being so MIA ladies, i got really exhausted the last few weeks and was still working up until Monday, went into labor on tuesday morning and little one was born at 2.36pm by c-section (because fluids were low and he wouldnt come down). 3.69 kilos (8lbs 2 oz) weve named him Louis Noah. How is everyone doing - how many have already given birth?


----------



## Shadowcat

Congrats, Ying! How great! :happydance: I think that makes four of us now, doesn't it?

Mine will be here tomorrow if all goes well. I'm SO excited and nervous.


----------



## ying423

https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r531/ying_423/15-1.jpg
https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r531/ying_423/14.jpg

Here he is!

Best of luck for tmorrow shadowcat!!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Ying! :)

In case I'm not on later, good luck for tomorrow SC. Sorry to hear about the family drama. It's so rubbish when people can't think of anyone but themselves and refuse to listen to what you want! Myself and my OH have this problem with my MIL. She's demanded to know when I go into labour, and then expects my OH to text her hourly updates. I don't mind my OH giving her a call or text when I'm admitted to hospital (he has to go to the other side of the hospital to park the car, so will be able to do this on his walk back from the car, but neither of us have mobile phone reception once in the hospital building and we've told her this, but she still expects him to leave me in the middle of labour just because she wants to know what is going on! She's also convinced that because my OH only took 2 hours to arrive (2nd labour) and arrived on his due date, that I will be the same, and isn't listening to anything outside this. Ok that wasn't supposed to turn into a MIL rant, sorry SC. 

As regards to the teacher thing, if you are uncomfortable with it, I would suggest changing, because chances are you will continue to feel like this for the entire year. I don't want to keep turning this into talking about myself, but this might be useful. I had a rubbish teacher when I was in junior school, and it may well have altered my life path. I used to be really good at maths before her, and to try and disguise to the world outside of the classroom that she was coping with the class she skipped a couple of us ahead chapters of maths work. This decision of hers means I am missing basic maths knowledge in key areas, which showed in high school when I couldn't grasp the more advanced concepts at all. All through high school then I was moved through different maths classes because the school couldn't decide which one I should be in. (I started in the top class, was then moved to the third, then the second, then back to top, then finally back to the second.) Each class worked through different textbooks and the content was taught in different orders, so I ended up with even more holes in my knowledge. The reason the school kept moving me around classes is because the areas which weren't taught during that year my test scores averaged about 95%. Test scores which tested areas of maths that needed this missing basic knowledge 30-40%. I scraped a passing grade when I left school but I felt for a long time that this teacher robbed of a chance to take a subject I should have been good at further in education. My parents did intervene when my younger sister was due to have this teacher 3 years later, she didn't get her, and got an A grade in maths! She eventually took 'early retirement', just after a particularly bad school inspection. 

Sorry everyone that wasn't supposed to turn into an essay! As for me now, I've lost a teeny tiny bit of my plug, still getting a lot of tightenings, when I'm sat in a position where I can feel them they are still every 3 minutes. Had some period type pain yesterday, but pain free today. My husband is an IT network manager in a school, he has loads of projects to finish this week, so is praying the baby stays put until the weekend, but would quite like to miss the start of the new term on Monday, so I think he will be spending the weekend trying to bribe the baby to come out!


----------



## NicMar

Congratulations to all who have had their beautiful babies and good luck tomorrow SC!! How exciting!!

I decided not to go back to work (school starts today) for the two weeks before my due date, because there were cases of whooping cough and I was concerned about getting sick. I'm bored out of my mind though....I hope this baby doesn't stay in too too long!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tinytabby

Hi everyone. Being a new mum is amazing and hard! I am so besotted with mu little girl. She is an absolute treasure, and I find myself just marvelling at how lovely she is!

It's quite hard too. I'm so tired I can't finish sentences or think straight. We really aren't getting the hang of nights very well.

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow Shadowcat. Don't be scared of induction. It's what you make of it!

Also congratulations Ying!


----------



## Poshie

Can't stop just now but my little Lois arrived via emergency c-section on 28 Aug. will do proper update soon. Congrats all x


----------



## Darkest

Wow lots of babies suddenly!

Congrats to you all!
Still waiting on mine, i suspect he/she won't be early after all lol.


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Poshie!

Crikey there aren't many of us left for September now are there?


----------



## ying423

woah crazy coincidence! poshie our little boy was born by c section on the 28th and we called him Louis! congrats!!


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations Poshie! 

So exciting, all these new babies. Hope Shadowcat is doing ok.


----------



## lynne192

awww lots of babies, congratulations to all the September babies now being August mummies :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies!

My little man is here! He was born today at 3pm, weighing 7lbs 3oz. He is SO tiny and perfect, and the labor was super fast and pretty easy. We're still working on the breastfeeding - he's a sleepy little guy, lol. No name as of yet - DH and I are having trouble deciding. I'll update tomorrow!

Congrats to you, Poshie!!! And all of the other September/turned out to be August Mommies!


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations Shadowcat!


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Shadowcat. :hugs:
What date was it when you had him? 31st or 1st???


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Shadowcat! :)

How many of us does that leave for September now?


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats guys!! I'm still pregnant so definitely having a sept baby :haha:


----------



## juicyjen

congratulations poshie and shadowcat! how exciting! cant wait to see photos! :baby:
im still very much pregnant also!


----------



## NicMar

Congratulations mommies!!! So exciting!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi everyone. How are you all doing? Jen, Smile, Cookies - how are you all, any babies yet?


We're doing pretty well. We decided on Christopher for LO's name. :cloud9:
He was born on August 31st - the induction worked amazingly well and the whole labor from start to finish was 8 hours long. He's sleeping really well, but not eating very much - still struggling with the breastfeeding. I'm hoping to get it worked out today.

Can't wait to hear updates from the remaining September mommies!


----------



## loves_cookies

Love the name SC! it's what my parents would have called me if I had been a boy. 

I'm still pregnant, although I'm not sure for how much longer!

Had another spell in assessment at the hospital this evening for lack of movement. Had to wait two and half hours to be seen and during the wait my tightenings started to become a little uncomfortable. Once they hooked me up the machine was detecting some reasonable contractions, I had about 6 during the 45 minute monitoring session, so the midwife did an internal, cervix is low and forward, fully effaced and about 2cm dilated. Since I've been home I've had a bit of a bloody show too. Just gotta see what happens now. If nothing happens overnight I have to go back to hospital in the morning for a scan since it's 2nd time I've had reduced movement.


----------



## tinytabby

Wow, SC, that is a quick induced labour. They kept telling me mine was at 12 hours!

Cookies, that sounds very promising, you could go soon. Hope all is well with your LO and they ate just running out of room in there!


----------



## juicyjen

well, ive got exactly a week to go! dont feel its going to be anytime soon though, :nope: no symptoms what so ever- havent even had a single braxton hicks yet! got mw appointment this afternoon so will see what the plan is if i do go over. 
any news yet cookies? sounds like you are next! hope all our new mommys and babys are doing well.x x x


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm still pregnant! I had increasingly strong contractions until about 2.30 yesterday morning when they just stopped! Since then I've had the odd one, some painful some not. Saw my midwife yesterday afternoon, who said she doesn't think she will see me next week for a sweep, but will instead be visiting me and baby at home before then! I hope so, although i'm extremely lucky because I'm not uncomfortable or anything and still sleeping well (when not contracting), I can't make any plans to do anything just in case something happens!

Jen - I didn't think I was getting BH either until they hooked me up to the monitor in the hospital that showed I was, so you never know! Hope your appointment this afternoon goes well. 

How are all you mummies/mommies getting on?


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs to all that are still pregnant and suffering hope labour comes on soon for some of you. and really big congratulations to all who have given birth. 

my little one is now 12days old and been through the mil we ended up back in hospital but we're home again hopefully for good this time.


----------



## Shezza84uk

lynne192 said:


> huge hugs to all that are still pregnant and suffering hope labour comes on soon for some of you. and really big congratulations to all who have given birth.
> 
> my little one is now 12days old and been through the mil we ended up back in hospital but we're home again hopefully for good this time.

aww hope shes ok Lynne xx


----------



## lynne192

doing great now she is back home


----------



## tinytabby

Still no more new babies?

We're doing fine here. Lucy is lovely and doing really well. She's been teaching me how to breastfeed and I'm really enjoying it. She's not so helpful at sleeping at night, so OH and I are working that out together!


----------



## juicyjen

so glad to hear all our new babies are doing so well. :flower:
well, my appointment yesterday went well and was really surprised to be offered a sweep for next weds! (my due date) thought you were only given one when you went over? :shrug: but i agreed and she is coming to do the deed at home next wednesday and said that if it works (fingers crossed!!) i will be in labour within 48 hours, so hopefully will have my baby by next weekend!! :happydance:
any news from anyone else yet?


----------



## loves_cookies

Glad to hear everything is ok now Lynne. :)

Glad everything is going well with your Lucy TT and that breastfeeding is going well. I was told during my breastfeeding class that the breastfeeding hormone is higher during the night peaking at about 4am, which means baby wants to feed more during the night. I think I also read that babies don't start producing the hormone that helps them differentiate between night and day until 12 weeks. I can't remember where I got that from though.

AFM - I lost my plug yesterday shortly after my last post. Still getting irregular contractions some of which are painful. I'm partly pleased the my body is clearly doing a lot of work without me being in pain, but equally I have no idea how long it's going to last for and now my plug is gone I'm scared to leave the house in case my waters go! I have a feeling I will be like this until my waters go now. I'm quite desperate for it not to be tomorrow though, it's already my Nan's and Aunt's birthday tomorrow but it was also my Grandfather's (different side of family) who died last November, and my Dad is concerned that my other Nan won't cope if the baby is born tomorrow, especially if it's a boy. On top of that I really want my LO to have their own birthday. Although I think I also have 5 other dates I want to miss between now and what would be my induction date if I was to go overdue, so maybe the odds aren't on my side!


----------



## tinytabby

That would explain why the 4am feed takes at least an hour!

I've got mastitis, which is horrible! But last night Lucy slept in her own bed the whole time she wasn't feeding, which meant me and oh got some proper sleep!

Good luck Jen and Cookies over the next wee while. Can't wait to hear about more babies!


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear about the mastitis TT, hope you feel better soon. Yay for sleep though!


----------



## Darkest

Congrats to those who have had their babies!
Good luck to those in labour! Hope labour is quick for you.


----------



## NicMar

Glad to hear the babies are doing well.

I had my 39 week appointment today...all is well but I was discouraged to hear that baby hasn't dropped or engaged. I've had lots of Braxton hicks and some cramping, but I feel like I probably haven't made much progress if bubs isn't engaged.

I keep reading that first babies usually engage early...anyone else not engaged or have this experience in a prior pregnancy and still deliver at least close to their due date and not way over?


----------



## Darkest

NicMar said:


> Glad to hear the babies are doing well.
> 
> I had my 39 week appointment today...all is well but I was discouraged to hear that baby hasn't dropped or engaged. I've had lots of Braxton hicks and some cramping, but I feel like I probably haven't made much progress if bubs isn't engaged.
> 
> I keep reading that first babies usually engage early...anyone else not engaged or have this experience in a prior pregnancy and still deliver at least close to their due date and not way over?

My first was breech till 36 weeks. Then thankfully turned. (i was induced at 40+4 due to pre e)
Some babies don't engage 'properly' until you're in labour anyway so i wouldn't fret too much.
My 2nd was 3/5ths engaged from 32 weeks, but still waited till due date to arrive. 
I take all these 'baby should be like this/doing this' things with a pinch of salt. My baby is gona do what it wants to do and not what a book says it should be doing. :winkwink:


----------



## tinytabby

Darkest said:


> I take all these 'baby should be like this/doing this' things with a pinch of salt. My baby is gona do what it wants to do and not what a book says it should be doing. :winkwink:

Ain't that the truth! Also, babies do different things every day. What works on Monday won't necessarily work on Tuesday!


----------



## Darkest

tinytabby said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> I take all these 'baby should be like this/doing this' things with a pinch of salt. My baby is gona do what it wants to do and not what a book says it should be doing. :winkwink:
> 
> Ain't that the truth! Also, babies do different things every day. What works on Monday won't necessarily work on Tuesday!Click to expand...

Totally! Just when you think you've cracked feeding/sleeping/playing, well, anything really, they change their routine lol. :dohh:


----------



## tinytabby

It's definitely a steep learning curve!


----------



## Shadowcat

Those who are still waiting - hang in there! I can't wait to hear about your little ones. :) Cookies, any updates? Anyone else?

The learning curve thing is absolutely true, and it's there whether it's your first or third (or more). Every baby is different! 

TT, ick, sorry to hear about the mastitis. What are they having you do about it? I'm having a very hard time with nursing as well, but it's because my little man either refuses to latch or falls asleep as soon as he starts feeding. I've been pumping and giving expressed milk in a bottle for the last four days, and nursing with a breast shield in between. Some people make it look easy, but it definitely has NOT been easy for us. Incidentally, since I'm pumping, I can measure how much I'm producing, and I always get the most around 4am as well. Interesting!

Other than that, though, we're doing really well and getting a pretty decent amount of sleep - probably six or so hours per night. LO wakes up every 2-4 hours, with his longest stretch right in the middle of the night. Crossing my fingers that he keeps that up, lol.


----------



## tinytabby

I've got antibiotics for the infection, and I need to express off any extra milk left in my breasts. They're starting to feel better and thankfully Lucy is continuing to feed normally so it hasn't affected being able to feed her.

Our new problem is inconsolable crying in the evenings between 10 and whenever... I got no sleep last night as she would only settle for me. 

Sc, sorry you're having problems with feeding. It's amazing how different babies are. I hope things settle down soon.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear about your struggles SC and TT. Glad to hear you're starting to feel better though TT. Unfortunately I have no words of wisdom though, wish I did.
Although like you TT it amazes me how different babies are, they really are born with their own personalities.

No update as yet, although I had intermittent painful contractions through the night which have become more regular over the last hour. Just need to wait it out and see if they suddenly stop again like last time.


----------



## loves_cookies

Quick update ladies - my yellow bump turned pink! Amelie Sarah was born at 12:39 by emergency c-section weighing 6lb 12oz. I will post more when I'm home in a few days time.


----------



## NicMar

Congratulations cookie!! Amelie is our favorite name for if our yellow bump turns pink too :thumbup:!

Can't wait to see more baby pictures...I am having a lot of stomach cramping (and tmi....having to go to the bathroom constantly) but it feels more like an upset stomach than what I imagine contractions to be, so I'm thoroughly confused! I hope things start happening soon!


----------



## lynne192

huge congratulations on your daughter cookies :D


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations Cookies!


----------



## Darkest

Oh wow congrats cookies! Love finding out what the yellow bumps have!


----------



## Shadowcat

Congratulations, Cookies!! Sorry you had to have an emcs...hope all is well with you and your LO.


----------



## Smile181c

5 days of slow labour, 14 hours of active labour then an emcs as he was stuck and in distress, Max Daniel was born on the 8th September, one day early weighing a whopping 9lb!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/5A7EAFBF-30D8-4FC4-A301-8B39E4DFB574-2296-000001B20C71B7FF.jpg


----------



## juicyjen

wow! smile he is gorgeous! sounds like you had quite a rough ride but he is here at last! big congrats!
congratulations to you too cookies! beautiful name, cant wait to see pics of your little girl!
hopefully im next!!!! 2 days to go!


----------



## NicMar

Congrats smile! So many beautiful babies :thumbup:!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Yay, Smile! He's gorgeous! Congratulations. :)


----------



## Shadowcat

Seeing Smile's pic made me realize that I never posted one. Here's my little Christopher!

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc159/fbjewels/BabyAirGuitar.jpg


----------



## Darkest

Awww beautiful SC, he looks very blond.


----------



## NicMar

What a handsome little guy sc!!


----------



## lynne192

lovely picture and looks like he is giving a rock and roll sign with his hand lol


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations Smile!

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Carhar

I haven't been on here for months. I'm officially rubbish. 

I just wanted to say congrats on all of your gorgeous babies. 

I'm still waiting, but sure I am going to go over, so v jealous of you all. I have an induction date of 40+10 so the end is in sight tho xxx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hope its soon for you, Carhar!!

How is everyone? How are all the babies? Who's still waiting?


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm still waiting, hoping something is happening though, woke up this morning after a rough nights sleep with bounds of energy, have no idea where it has come from but the house has been cleaned and I've baked a flapjack!!! I can't cook - I never cook!!!

Getting bad cramps and back ache now, really hope this is the start xxx


----------



## loves_cookies

I heard of people getting random bursts of energy before labour starts. Hope it's the beginnings of things for you. For everyone else waiting I hope you're feeling okay and these baby's don't keep you waiting much longer.

Congratulations Smile! 

AFM - Amelie and I were discharged yesterday. She has a clean bill of health, I'm having to take some heavy duty antibiotics for another week. I hope to share my that was it at some point soon, but I need time to process and recover and I will probably wait until everyone here has had their babies. So far loving parenthood, even of neither myself nor my DH got any sleep last night!


----------



## NicMar

I'm also still waiting....hoping I've made some progress at my appointment tomorrow...should be getting my first internal.

The waiting is killing me!


----------



## tinytabby

Yay for being discharged Cookies! Take it easy x


----------



## loves_cookies

TT - have you cracked nights yet? Amelie won't sleep in her noses basket at all and will only go to sleep whilst being held. We can occasionally transfer her to her carrycot without waking her up, but not often. My DH did the night shift last night, looks like it's my turn tonight! I got a couple of hours earlier and I've just sent him to bed. She's sleeping on me having just had a feed.


----------



## tinytabby

Ah nights haven't been too bad since we discovered that Lucy loves her pram, and we've also swaddled her. Not swaddled too tight but enough that she feels secure.

So now she feeds every 3-4 hours and has started telling us when she is hungry (before we were waking her to feed and that unsettled her lots). And in between feeds she sleeps in her pram.

I usually wait till she's fast asleep before I put her in her pram but if she wakes up again I often just have to push it for a few minutes and she's fast asleep again.

I don't think babies learn to self-settle till they are older so its ok to put them down after they're asleep at this stage.

We have had a few crazy evenings though where she cries and cries. We avoided that last night by doing everything around going to bed differently and that worked. So instead of being on a 3, 6, 9 timing we're now on 7.30, 10.30, 1.30... Feels more civilised at the moment!

The coldness of the bed could be waking Amelia up so you could warm it first with a hot water bottle. Or if she need your smell to sleep you could use a blanket that smells of you.


----------



## loves_cookies

Thank you for your advice. In the middle of the night last night I was sat on the side of my bed with my head in my hands wondering why anyone decides to do this! 

I've been thinking of giving swaddling a go. We tried the warmth thing last night, we tried putting something of my husband's in here which didn't work, but didn't try anything of mine. I think I will continue to try the Carrycot in her pram though. I did try earlier and she stirred and didn't resettle. Although I'm not surprised at that one so much as she didn't seem very settled whilst she was asleep on me beforehand.


----------



## tinytabby

Sometimes Lucy just doesn't settle. I think it's really hard being a newborn! You've only just learned to breathe and eat, everything is much brighter a d noisier... It must be quite scary just being awake! 

If Lucy doesn't settle in her pram I just let her sleep on me in bed. That way we both get some sleep!

It's funny giving advice for something you've only been doing for 2 and a half weeks! I've basically found the best thing to do is whatever works for you!


----------



## Darkest

40 weeks tomorrow and no sign of this one wanting to come out yet.
Guess it's just far to comfy in there! Taking it one day at a time, he/she can't stay in there forever lol!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Many congratulations to all who have had their babies! Hope those left don't have long to wait ;) I have been sooo busy, I haven't had the chance to do a proper catch up and have only just posted in my journal. For anyone who is interested, I have posted my birth story (&pics) in my parenting journal (link is in my sig below). I will endeavour to get back into this thread in more detail as soon as I can. Best of luck to all the new mums x


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Poshie, good to hear from you, glad all's well. I'm not surprised you're busy - you've got two wee ones to look after! Take care x


----------



## juicyjen

hey everyone, shadow your little guy is adorable, he looks so tiny!
well, im now 3 days overdue and well and truly fed up! :growlmad: no signs at all of baby making an appearance. Had a sweep on my due date (weds) midwife told me nothing is happening down there yet :blush: and is coming to have another go on tuesday and has said she will book me in for induction for the following mon (26th) so at least the end is insight, even though it feels ages away! think this baby is going to be huge by the time it makes an appearance!
glad to hear all our new moms are doing well. how are you smile? my due date buddy, you have beat me by about 3 weeks!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Lovely to hear from you Poshie, sorry your birth story was traumatic. Will you get a followup appointment with the hospital to discuss it?

Hope the waiting passes quickly for you Darkest and Jen.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I'm due tomorrow and still here. Cervix was checked yesterday and I'm not dilated at all, cervix is short soft and thinning out though so hopefully something will happen soon. I'm going to go for a nice long walk somewhere today to try and get him moving xx


----------



## NicMar

Well my due date is today!! I went for my 40 week appointment yesterday and had my first internal check and was 2-3 cms and 70% effaced...I know it could still be another week or so but it's hard not to get your hopes up when something's happening...was really hoping to go into labor last night, but alas...still here!!

The midwife also kind of agitated things down there (not sure if she did a full stretch/sweep) and I have had a decent bit of bleeding, which she did tell me to expect....it kind of makes me nervous though. I felt a little weird after about letting her do the stretch, even though I know a lot of people get it and it's not supposed to be a big deal. Everything makes me nervous though....I just want to be holding a healthy baby already!!!

Best wishes to all of you still waiting with me...it is quite difficult to be patient...trying not to get too cranky and discouraged!


----------



## Shadowcat

Poshie, so sorry to hear that your experience was traumatic. At least your LO is here and you're both safe and sound.

Best of luck to those of you who are still waiting, I can't wait to see your updates!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi everyone

How is everyone doing? Hope all those still waiting are comfortable and not waiting to much longer. 

I feel so much better this morning after hitting rock bottom a few days ago. Amelie slept in her carrycot without any fuss last night and I slept for 6 hours! I never thought 6 hours would feel so good! Breastfeeding is now going well after lots of initial latch issues because of her section. Going to the walk in breastfeeding clinic this morning to get her weighed again. She only lost 4% of her birth weight but hasn't started regaining yet. 

How are all the other Mummies doing?


----------



## Darkest

Well i am 40+3 today, and baby seems uber snug. Not even a twinge let alone a pain (well, SPD and awful back pain but that doesn't count!). Go mw coming tomorrow for my '41 week' check (the scan made me due last Weds but i knew it was wrong so stuck to LMP date myself!)
Only 11 days maximum till baby is here though, (when i will be 42 weeks). Earlier would be nice but hey ho. Almost back in single figures again! :haha:


----------



## Shadowcat

I can't believe they let you go that far past your due date!!! :wacko: Hope all goes well.


Is anyone else not sleeping? Cookies, what did you do to get six hours? My LO is now up every 1.5 to two hours, day or night. DH has gone back to work now, so he takes the bedtime feeding and the first late night feeding, but that still leaves me to get up at least four times, and I'm generally up for the day at 5:30. I'm averaging 3-5 hours of sleep per night, and that's broken up. SOOOOO tired. :sleep::coffee:


----------



## tinytabby

Hey, sc, in the uk you go 12 days past 40 weeks before they induce you! (So glad Lucy came early!)

I'm sleeping ok... Lucy feeds every 3-4 hours and sleeps pretty well between most feeds. So I'm getting about 6 hours in the night and then sometimes a nap in the day. It works like this most days... Some days she cries a lot!


----------



## Darkest

Shadowcat said:


> I can't believe they let you go that far past your due date!!! :wacko: Hope all goes well.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not sleeping? Cookies, what did you do to get six hours? My LO is now up every 1.5 to two hours, day or night. DH has gone back to work now, so he takes the bedtime feeding and the first late night feeding, but that still leaves me to get up at least four times, and I'm generally up for the day at 5:30. I'm averaging 3-5 hours of sleep per night, and that's broken up. SOOOOO tired. :sleep::coffee:

SC, was that reply for me? If so i'm only just scratching the 'over due' surface lol.
DS was induced due to pre e at 40+4 and i'm quite happy to let this one just come whenever. I'm not going to go for sweeps/induction if i can help it. Happy to get to at least 41 weeks before thinking about that. IF baby is not here before then anyway. Tomorrow seems a popular prediction for most of my friends, but i'm not confident. :haha:

Hope LO lets you sleep more soon, trust me that first night you get 3-4 hours of unbroken sleep you will feel AMAZING. Hopefully that's not too far away. :hugs:


----------



## Shadowcat

He was doing 4 hours, even 5 sometimes, and my ped was concerned about his weight gain, and told me to wake him for feedings. Now she says it's ok to let him sleep, and he won't anymore. :rolleyes:

I remember my other two not sleeping well too, but it has been so many years, I totally forgot what it was like.

Darkest, I hope your LO comes soon! I couldn't imagine getting all the way to 40+12, so hopefully you won't have to! Yikes.


----------



## tinytabby

Oh it's horrible having to wake them for feedings! I still wake Lucy for some of hers, partly to keep her gaIning weight but also because my boobs get so uncomfortable!


----------



## loves_cookies

Shadowcat said:


> Is anyone else not sleeping? Cookies, what did you do to get six hours? My LO is now up every 1.5 to two hours, day or night. DH has gone back to work now, so he takes the bedtime feeding and the first late night feeding, but that still leaves me to get up at least four times, and I'm generally up for the day at 5:30. I'm averaging 3-5 hours of sleep per night, and that's broken up. SOOOOO tired. :sleep::coffee:

Before last night I was only getting a max of 3 hours, usually less than 2. She started cluster feeding during the evening which seems to be the key to her settling to sleep. It might have been a fluke though as it's currently 12:40am and both me and DH are sat on the sofa. Amelie has been howling in pain after we were told to feed her a bottle of expressed milk (much like you SC to help her gain weight) after her last feed of the day. She took it all 
(60ml, we did question the amount with the maternity care assistant who said it would be fine), but has either overeaten or has trapped wind which we can't get her to bring up. I think tomorrow we will just stick to the midwifes advice which worked yesterday to make sure she feeds for at least 20 minutes and if she falls asleep during a feed we are to stimulate her and wake her up (before this she would only feed for 5-10 minutes, which meant she was then crying for feeds more regularly.) We will let her gain weight in her own time I think, rather than force the issue so someone somewhere can tick a box!


----------



## Shadowcat

I don't think 60ml is too much - mine is still under 8 pounds and takes up to 100ml at a feeding.


----------



## juicyjen

Im still pregnant!!!!!!!!! Arghhh! :cry: had my 2nd sweep yesterday where the midwife told me there was no change from last week. my cervix is still long and thick apparantly! and she said she doesnt see me going into labour by myself. :nope: so booked in for induction on monday, still another 5 days away. 12 days overdue. never dreamed i would be pregnant for this long.


----------



## tinytabby

Aw no Jen! Have you tried anything to get things moving?


----------



## NicMar

I'm also still pregnant and starting to go a little crazy!! I thought my water had broken on Monday night (tmi but went to the bathroom without having to pee badly and got a gush I couldn't stop), so we ended up at the hospital in triage a few hours later when nothing picked up just to rule it out...didn't get out until 3am :dohh:...no fun!

I got my hopes up so I was kind of miserable yesterday...trying to stay calm and not panic about an induction, which they'll set for next Friday :wacko:.

Hope it happens soon for all of us still waiting!!!


----------



## Shadowcat

Jen and NicMar, hang in there. Fingers crossed that things get moving for you SOON!


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. How are you doing? I feel sorry for you overdue ladies, hope your bubs come soon ;)

On the feeding issue....my girl isn't a great feeder. I wanted to exclusively bf, as i did my son, but I havent been able to yet. Lois lost too much weight early on so I had to top with ff. I'm pleased to say she has been improving at bf and this morning has been the best effort she's ever made. She weighs around 7lbs now (she went down to 5lbs 8zs) and doing well. I really hope we can master the bf and ditch the bottles at some point soon. I hate Pumping and struggle to find the time these days. So atm, she's getting ebm, ff and bf...bit of everything. I'd say she drinks between 80 and 120ml per feed now. LC, Lois also suffers from trapped wind, not very nice and means she won't always settle immediately after a feed. Still, it's all new and we are all still getting to know our babies. I have posted some pics in my journal, at the bottom of my birth story post, if anyone would like to see baby Lois :) Good luck everyone and enjoy! X


----------



## ying423

*Shadowcat* Louis was constantly breastfeeding at first, it was a rough first 4 days, then it stabilized, now at week three he is having a few days where he is constantly feeding again... it might also be a comfort thing? Louis doesnt even like the co-sleeper, if we have him in our bed with us he sleeps 5 hours straight. if he sleeps in the co-sleeper he wakes up and cries every hour or two. i prefer him in the co-sleeper but we get desperate for sleep sometimes. He got nappy rash and he was constantly feeding i think because he needed the comfort. It will probably fluctuate up and down how much LO breastfeeds.

Our secret weapon to get Louis sleeping in his co-sleeper crib is to lie him down and then when he wakes up again i dangle my boob in there and he will suckle a bit more then nod off... its an art definitely


----------



## vixxen

Hi all i had my baby on the 21st of august by emsc 2 days before the planned induction:dohh: she weighed 5lb 13.
She's still in the nicu and is waiting for surgery at the childrens hospital to fix the holes in her heart as she now has heart failure.
So sorry for the crappy update, i am really hoping everyone is having a better time of it than me.
How many of you have had your babies? and how much did they weigh?


----------



## Poshie

Oh Vixxen, so sorry to hear your little girl needs surgery :( you have been through the mill that's for sure. Hope it all goes as well as possible and she comes out of nicu ASAP. My little girl was also born by emergency section, due to me having a haemorrhage, at 39 weeks. (28 Aug). She was also on the small side, 6lbs 6ozs, and she went down to 5lbs 8ozs after feeding issues. Doing well now though. Best of luck x


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Vixxen, so sorry your LO is so unwell. Hope the op goes well.

My little girl was born on 27 Aug. She was 6 lb 6 too but is a wee bf superstar (all credit to her) so is well past 8 lb now.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear your update Vixxen. Hope she gets better soon.

My LO Amelie was born by emcs at 39+3 weighing 6lb 12oz. I'm finally using the computer rather than my phone so I can post a picture. Everything I've taken since we've been home is still on the camera, but this was taken when she was 1 day old. 

I have to admit I'm really struggling at the moment. Breastfeeding was going well, and we were starting to get into a feeding pattern. Then out of nowhere she vomited and was howling in pain Friday night so we took her to the out of hours GP service, who referred us to paediatrics in the hospital. After examining her they decided to admit her overnight for observation. The Dr's then decided to keep her in for the day Saturday because she wasn't feeding properly, but we were discharged 5:30pm Saturday evening. They couldn't find anything obviously wrong, but have diagnosed her with colic and reflux. Need to follow up with our GP to get her prescribed baby gaviscon in a few days as apparently she isn't old enough yet and in the meantime we are giving her Infacol to try and help with the colic. I also need to switch to a dairy free diet. We've gone from having a baby that was never sick after feeds to bringing something up after every feed, now she's really fussy and not latching on properly. Going for hours without a feed because she's sleeping and is hard to rouse and then only feeding for a short time. I'm having to pump more, because all this has effected my supply and I need to try and boost it back up again. Thankfully I'm still under the care of my excellent midwife who is really helpful, and she visited this morning having been notified of our hospital stay. 

Sorry for the whinge ladies. I know these are minor bumps in the road and I'm still very fortunate, I'm just exhausted and overwhelmed!
 



Attached Files:







P1010161.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NicMar

Hello everyone! Just wanted to let you know that my bump turned BLUE :)!!

Our son Luca Matthew was born 9-24-12 at 3:52 pm after 12 hours of back labor. He weighed 8 lbs 10 oz and is 20.5" long!! can't believe I did it! He is so amazing:cloud9:!!! I will post a picture soon.

We're working on getting breastfeeding going because he is pretty sleepy at the moment. Since he was a big boy they have to monitor his sugar (even though i didnt have GD) but it looks great!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations NicMar! :)


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations NicMar!


----------



## ying423

Hope she is strong and able to go home soon vixxen, and big hugs to u!


----------



## Shadowcat

NicMar, big CONGRATULATIONS to you! Can't wait to see pics. 


Vixxen, I'm praying that your LO's operation goes perfectly. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## tinytabby

Ah Cookies, sorry to hear you're having problems. Our wee one has been colicky in the evening and I completely sympathise, there is nothing as stressful as a baby who cries no matter what you do to try and comfort it. Lucy is also quite sicky and I'm thinking about going dairy-free to see if it helps. I'm also going to try Colief as well as Infacol to see if it helps. A few of my buddies swear by colief as its an enzyme that helps babies digest the milk.


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. I feel for you Cookies :hugs: Having a new baby is hard enough even without other issues to contend with. Lois was neatly readmitted to hospital on day 5 as lost 500g in weight. It was very stressful at that time. You will get through it, i promise, even if it doesn't feel like it right now. I've found this time around to be much harder than my 'text book' pregnancy and birth of my son. 

Has anyone else been offered counselling after a traumatic birth? I'm trying to decide whether to take it or not. 

I have been wondering if Lois might be a bit colicky, but its not every day. She squirm s and strains when i lay her down to sleep quite often, but doesn't always cry.

:hug: to all


----------



## loves_cookies

I haven't been offered counselling, my midwife is going to go through the timeline of events to help me understand why the decisions were made. I can then have an appointment with a consultant at the hospital if I want for a more indepth followup. I'm not sure if I would take up counselling if it was offered because I'm not sure I would get any benefit right now. I would have just afterward, but I think I've come quite far in the last 2 weeks in dealing with it. I can now sometimes talk about Amelie's delivery without bursting into tears for example, whereas in the first week I couldn't even think about it without tears. But I've read your birth story Poshie, and mine wasn't as traumatic as yours. It depends on how you feel about it I guess and whether talking about it will help you accept and come to terms with it.

We've had a better few days here thank goodness. The colic hasn't been so bad, but the reflux is getting worse. The health visitor wad due to visit today and i was hoping to chat to her about it and find out the best way to get it followed up, but she has cancelled.

How is everyone else getting on? I wonder if Jen has had her baby yet.


----------



## Charlotteee

In slow labour at the minute, only 2cm but he's back to back so thats why im in so much pain, gotta get on all 4s to get him to move then things should progress quickly :)


----------



## loves_cookies

Good luck, hope everything goes well. :)


----------



## lynne192

aww charlotte i hope LO moves for you Libby was back to back and they never noticed till her head was seen :(


----------



## FlowerFairy

HI Girls.
I'm just updating you about Charlottee.
Jenson Paul James O'Sullivan was born at 2.25am on the 27th September. He is.currently in NICU very poorly. We won't know how seriously ill he is for a few days. Please cross your fingers for our little man xxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shadowcat

Thanks for the update. Charlotee, I'm so sorry to hear that your LO isn't doing well - I hope that everything turns out ok. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## FlowerFairy

Charlotte has posted in her journal with some Pics of Jenson if anyone wants to pop by and send their love and prayers xxx


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to heat your news Charlotte. I hope your LO gets better soon.


----------



## tinytabby

Best wishes Charlotte and baby Jenson. x


----------



## NicMar

Thinking of you Charlotte and praying for your beautiful boy!


----------



## lynne192

thoughts with you charlotte glad things been little more positive and really hope it keeps gonig in that diretion x


----------



## juicyjen

Hey everyone! Sorry it has taken so long! Can't believe how mad it has been! Finally had my little boy Oliver Thomas on 22nd September at 6.20pm, he weighed 8lb. Started with contractions 2.30 am every hour or so which went to every 10 mins from 6.30am then every 3 mins at 12 pm, checked at 1pm in hosp and 4cm dilated already! By 4pm I was 8! Started pushing about half hour later and after what felt like an eternity an a epitisomy he was born at 6.20pm. The most perfect beautiful baby boy. Completed our family. Will put up a photo as soon as I get chance! 
Hope everyone else is doing well and all our September stars are here! 
X x x x x


----------



## tinytabby

Congratulations Jen!


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Jen!

I love of many posts happen in the middle of the night now the babies are here!


----------



## Charlotteee

Hey guys, thankyou for all your well wishes for Jenson. He is doing great and has had his breathing tube out. Going up to see him soon so will hopefully know more about his progress then :) xxxxx


----------



## lynne192

anyone breastfeeding and worried about thier supply? 
also anyone with babies born premature or with low birthweight?

my DD is gaining an Oz per day and i thought this was great but HV decided now its not enough.


----------



## Shadowcat

Yay, congrats Jen!!! :happydance: That's everyone now, right?

Charlotee, glad to hear that your LO is improving.

Lynne, we've been struggling with breastfeeding since day 4. My little man just refused to latch after my milk came in, so I've been pumping ever since...and this week I'm noticing a definite dip in my supply. We've been having to supplement with formula. He's latched a few times since, but mostly he just gets frustrated and screams. It has been a very stressful time!

How is it going for you? Is anyone else breastfeeding?


----------



## tinytabby

Hey everyone!

I'm breastfeeding SC. it's mostly going fine altho I still have a bit of an oversupply which means my boobs get pretty painful and I have to express off the extra a lot of the time. 

I feel like I've passed the hard part and I'm aiming for the recommended 6 months. 

Lucy sometimes won't latch. She doesn't like my right boob much, so it's often a bit of a fight to get started on that one. I'm hoping shell calm down about that given time!


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm also breastfeeding, our latch is ok and feeding is going reasonably well. I feel like I'm very much in the eye of the storm at the moment. I've started recording all of Amelie's feeds because she seems to have digestive issues, recording 19 feeds Tuesday and 18 Wednesday! My breasts and nipples are so sore right now! I've been following a dairy free diet for a week which has helped us a little but Amelie is still inconsolable for 70% of the time. Thankfully we're still under the care of our midwife (who won't discharge us whilst this is ongoing) whilst we try and sort this out because she seems to be the only person who is taking me seriously. Amelie is only producing a dirty nappy every 2 days (which I'm aware can be normal for breastfed babies, but when she goes her nappy can't contain it, so she isn't an efficient feeder). The other reason I don't think it's normal is she's only content for a couple of hours after the dirty nappy. Then she seems to become uncomfortable then in pain which just builds and builds until she inconsolable for 24+ hours before the next dirty nappy, then the cycle begins again. She comfort feeds during this too, which probably doesn't help her. The health visitor says its normal because she's gaining weight? But I'm only getting 4-5 hours sleep every other night and I'm struggling to cope. I had to leave the room earlier and leave my husband deal with her, but then I feel really guilty for leaving her. It's got to the point that even when my husband takes her out the house to give me a break I still think I can hear her screaming. On top of this she has reflux, the gp prescribed Gaviscon but it's not working, but they won't change it until she has been on it for 10 days which isn't until Monday. 

SC I've seen your thread in the formula feeding section about switching to FF. You need to do what's best for you, the baby and the rest of your family, I hope you get the support you need shortly. I think you've done really well in continuing to pump this long, I hate pumping and I only do it twice a day!


----------



## tinytabby

Oh Cookies! :hugs: Sounds like you are having a really hard time. I hope you and your MW can get to the bottom of what's wrong.

I also have to hand Lucy over in the evenings when she's crying. After a whole day of looking after her it is just too much. She seems to know when I want to rest because that's when she kicks off! We live in a flat so I can't escape, not even earplugs block her crying out. Lucy just has normal colic most evenings but its tough going.


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. Many congrats Jen :yipee: hope things are going well for your and your little boy.

Cookies, you are having it very tough aren't you :hugs: sounds like Amelie has something going on and it must be really hard for you when there's nothing you can do to console her. I hope you can get to the bottom of it, with help and things can settle down.

I was worried the other week that Lois has colic, but in the end I think it was a tummy bug. I say that because we all had it and so it makes sense. Shes over it now. 

The other day she didn't sleep all day - anyone else had this? She wasn't upset, just wouldn't sleep. Thankfully she slept at night. We get 4-5 hours between feeds, which I think is quite good. 

We had problems with Breastfeeding to start with, but with perserverance, its now going much better. I was soooo pleased when she was feeding enough for me to be able to give up the pumping! (hate it). I had wanted to exclusively bf, but I have accepted that combination feeding is what works for Lois. Would that work for you SC?


----------



## tinytabby

Hey Poshie, glad the feeding is working better for you.

Lucy doesn't sleep much in the day. Only really if I take her out in the pram. Having said that, she has just crashed out on my lap!


----------



## Shadowcat

Yikes, Cookies! I hope you can get her figured out. That sounds VERY stressful. Not sleeping makes everything worse too, doesn't it. Probably a silly question, but have you tried simethicone drops or gripe water?

I'm envious of those of you who have figured out the breast feeding. I'm feeling a bit better about my situation. Ultimately we'll all be happier in the long run! 

Christopher isn't colicy, but he's in a stage where he doesn't want to be set down. I'm thinking of getting a wrap and just wearing him so that I can get some things done! Poshie, it seems like he stays awake most of the day every other day - then he spends the next catching up.


----------



## Shadowcat

How's everyone doing?


----------



## tinytabby

Hiya SC! How are you and your LO? How's the pumping?

We are doing ok. We have our 6 week checkup with the doctor tomorrow. Can't believe we've reached 6 weeks already! Everything is going well though. Lucy is amazing, so lovely and bright. I left her with my mum for an hour today and went for a haircut! I missed her a bit but also enjoyed the 'me time'. 

We've also worked evenings out. The colic seems to have gone (fingers crossed)! Lucy now has her bath at 7ish, then a feed and then bed. So far it's working! I miss her though. Makes me want to go to bed early so I can be close to her. Is that weird?

The breastfeeding is going ok... Except I still have a crazy oversupply, sore leaky boobs all the time. I keep hearing that she will grow big enough for my supply but I'm beginning to think that will never happen! She's put on 3 pounds since birth and I still have this problem. It sucks. I'm just glad that the bf is working otherwise and she is thriving on it. Makes up for my discomfort and inconvenience.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies!

I miss all of you. I hope that everyone is doing well and that your babies are all sleeping and eating great! :thumbup:

My LO is growing SO fast - he's 7 weeks now and weighs around 12 pounds already! He's sleeping in 4-5 hour stretches at night, cooing and smiling, and just being a love. I feel like we've finally gotten into a really good groove and I'm enjoying him immensely. :cloud9:

I'd love to hear updates from all of you!!! I want to see your LO's too. Here's a recent pic of my little man:

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc159/fbjewels/Christopher7weeks.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. 

Christopher is gorgeous SC :D He's definitely a big boy at 12lbs! Sounds like things are settling down, I am finding the same thing now and enjoying my baby more now too. 

Lois is 8 weeks today and we are now mostly bf. The only formula she gets now (by choice) is last feed at night and her 4, 5 or 6am feed (depending when she wakes up). Really pleased its worked out. Lois is around 9lbs 6ozs now and following the line on her growth chart. I will endeavour to upload a pic for you soon. She is holding her head up more now and interacts with lovely smiles. She loves watching her big brother :cloud9:

Hope your 6 week check went well TT. We had ours the same day as you and all good. I have since got a uti, so been to doc and awaiting sample results so he can prescribe an antibiotic which is safe in bf. Think I might need a filling in my tooth, but can't get at appt til next Monday. So other than that, all good here :)


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi everyone,

I haven't done an update for ages because for us things hadn't got any better since my last update. But finally as of yesterday we think we have the solution. 

We spent ages going round in circles with the GP telling us that if we got her reflux under control everything else would fall into place and that she only had a bit of colic. She's now on ranitidine and gaviscon for the reflux but it's still present. :nope:

The GP finally accepted that Amelie had more than colic going on after I noted her cycle of behaviour and could show it was linked to her dirty nappies and referred us to paediatrics for further assessment which was yesterday. They think she is cows milk protein and soya intolerant. They have prescribed nutramigen formula as an elimination test. She's only been on it one day and there is such a difference I'm not sure I brought the same baby home from the hospital appointment. She's calm and relaxed and has self settled to sleep all day. We have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks to assess the outcome of this trial and they will then make their decision. It's obviously to early to call after one day but i'm really hopeful we've found the solution at the moment. I did/do really want to continue breastfeeding and I looked into going soya free as well as dairy free but that would have been really complicated. I did feel guilty originally about not following a stricter diet because I know from this forum that there are people who follow soya and dairy free. But my health visitor and I had a long discussion and because her reflux reacts badly to all fruit I tried eating, and I'm not eating the vegetables that cause wind I would struggle to get all the nutrients from my diet that I need let alone to support breastfeeding. So whilst we're doing this trial I'm expressing as often as I can to keep a milk supply going incase the formula doesn't work out and we decide to revert. I'm freezing it all and I'm hoping Amelie will have grown out of it sufficiently for me to use it during weaning instead. I just can't bare to throw it out, I hate pumping! 

I hope this all makes sense! I haven't read it back and have typed it all one handed whilst pumping!

I've attached a photo of Amelie, taken yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-22 11.59.13.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NicMar

Hello all! It's amazing how the time flies, isn't it?! My little guy is already one month old today! Although he's not really so little, as he's already close to 11 pounds :winkwink:. SC - Luca is wearing the same outfit today as your little one is in the picture. All of your babies are too cute! I'll try to post a picture of Luca here...never done that before.

Wishing all of you and your little ones the best!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tinytabby

Hey everyone! Lovely baby pictures and its good to hear how you're all doing.

Sorry things have been so hard Cookies, but it sounds like there's light at the end of the tunnel. 

Everything is fine with us. Lucy is a delight! We have her first jabs today so fingers crossed that goes ok.

I'm not sure how to post a picture from my mobile. I'll try and do it next time I'm on the laptop.


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm loving all your updates and pictures. Glad to hear everyone is doing well and things are settling down. 

Amelie is doing so much better on the formula. I ended up having to feed her from the breast once over the weekend because I had some blocked ducts which caused red and sore patches on my breast. I expressed as much milk off as I could before putting her on, but a couple of hours later she went back to how she was before, so my DH and I have decided no more breastmilk, so I've stopped expressing now and I'm letting my supply dry up. I'm a little sad about it, but having a happy baby is the main thing. 

We were discharged from the midwife on Saturday who brought my hospital noted with her, so before I return them I thought I would have a go at writing my birth story. 

I went into labour naturally in the early hours of Sunday 9th September. I was woken up during the night with intermittent mild contractions. I woke up at 06:30 and was aware that they were pretty frequent so decided to start timing them with an app on my phone from about 7am. They were 5 minutes apart lasting for a minute. I stayed in bed until 8am when I decided to go and get some breakfast. Contractions were then 4 minutes apart lasting a minute. I rang the midwife unit after breakfast as I per the instructions in my notes (to ring when contractions were between 3-5 minutes apart, last a minute and had been for a least an hour.) But I was quite happy to stay at home, I could still talk through the contractions. The midwife and I agreed I would ring back in 1 - 1 1/2 hours and we would make a decision from there. I rang back at 10am when contractions were 3 minutes apart lasting 1 1/2 minutes. They were still pretty mild, but the unit was quiet so we agreed that I would go in to be checked. I got to the hospital at 10:20 and saw the midwife. I remember the first thing she said to me was that she wouldn't be there to deliver my baby because she was only working until 14:30. She hooked me up to the CTG to monitor the contractions and her heartbeat. just after this she asked me whether the baby was moving at all which she wasn't. They then took my temperature which was high. They gave me some paracetamol for my temperature, but after 30 minutes on the CTG they decided I needed to be move to the consultant led unit for continued monitoring. I didn't know at the time but Amelie's heartbeat was 170bpm with no variations. I was transferred at 11am. The Dr's started another CTG and an IV with for antibiotics suspecting I may have some kind of infection. The abnormal CTG continued but her heart rate had started to drop after every contraction so at 11:30 it was decided that I needed an internal examination and to have my waters broken so a monitoring cap could be placed on her skull. I was fully effaced and 2-3cm dilated (quite disappointing since I'd been having painless tightenings and was fully effaced and 2cm dilated the previous Monday.) They then broke my waters which had grade 3 meconium (the worst grade) and was followed by dark red blood. I didn't know until I saw my notes that there was blood, and they started to suspect placental abruption at this point. The first attempt at placing the cap failed, but the 2nd succeeded. The plan was to continue to monitor for 30 minutes to see if her trace became normal, and to see how I progressed and if her heartbeat normalised then I would be given drugs to speed up my labour. I started using gas and air at this point because the contraction pain ramped up after they broke my waters. By 11:55 her heartbeat was 160-170bpm but had started taking a large dip after each contraction which was taking a long time to recover, so they moved me onto my left side, before switching to my right when it didn't help. At 12:10 her trace was described as pathological and the decision was made that I needed an urgent c-section. The first I knew of this was when my room was swarmed with Dr's, midwives and the anaesthetist. My consent was gained whilst I was being stripped by two people and the anaesthetist was explaining what would happen. I was transferred to theatre at 12:16. I was lucky that I got to have a spinal anaesthetic and she was born at 12:39. She was given oxygen at birth and considering what happened her APGAR was a good 7. Swabs were taken of my womb and the placenta was sent to histology because my placenta was "offensive" but appeared complete. Amelie was taken to NICU to have a bloods taken and a cannula fitted for IV antibiotics before being returned to us. Immediately after surgery my temperature returned to normal. 12 hours after surgery the on call Dr was called because my obs were showing hypotension and tachycardia. An ECG was performed which was normal, but I continued to be monitored for suspected sepsis and hypovolemia. Thankfully a few hours later my blood pressure and heart rate returned to normal. Both Amelie and I had IV antibiotics for 60 hours post delivery. Happily both her and my bloods were clear of infection as was my placenta and we were discharged on the Wednesday. The Dr's were surprised at this because all the signs pointed to some infection going on. This means that her delivery has gone down as fetal distress and we will never know the reasons why. This leaves me with lots of questions, but no one can answer them. I saw the same midwife who transferred me to the consults at my 1 day visit, who was very relieved to see us safe and well. She also confided that she was so thankful she told us to come in when she did (had the unit been busy that morning I probably would have been told to wait a few more hours before coming in.) Because if that had happened the outcome would have been very different, and potentially catastrophic for both of us.

7 Weeks on, I think I'm pretty reconciled about how she came into the world. It wasn't how I thought it would be and was way more stressful (although a lot of the stress was because it all happened so quickly), but it was the safest way for both me and her.

Right I feel quite a lot better for having got all that out, I'm sorry for the essay though. Thank you for reading if you got all the way to the end!


----------



## tinytabby

:hugs: Cookies.

Thank you for sharing your story. It certainly sounds scary and it must be hard to put the 'what ifs' to rest! At least you are both safe and well now.


----------



## Shadowcat

Wow, Cookies. That sounds terrifying. I'm so glad that you're both ok and doing well now! Glad you wee able to figure out her feeding issues too.

All of your LO's are beautiful!


----------



## tinytabby

Here's a link to my Instagram where there's a few of Lucy.

https://instagr.am/p/QhDRAKJSqD/


----------



## loves_cookies

She's beautiful TT! :)

How's the pumping going Shadowcat?


----------



## Shadowcat

Oh, TT, how sweet! Look at those eyes! 

Cookies, I had to stop pumping last week. I was getting less and less each time, so it became more work than it was worth. My original goal was to make to at least 8 weeks, when he was scheduled to get his first vaccinations...I made it to just a few days shy of that. Now he's on formula and doing very well. I'm enjoying sleeping on my stomach again. :thumbup:


----------



## tinytabby

Thanks guys.


----------



## juicyjen

Cookies, so emotional reading your birth account. So glad you and your little one are ok, must of been terrifying for you. 
X x x


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Lovely pic TT....Lucy reminds me of my Lois actually!! I must post a pic, but can't from my iPad for some reason. 

Cookies, I can empathise with your birth story....very scary and to have all the other stuff to deal with too is so hard :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

This is my little man in NICU at 4 hours old

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/255482_10151180178249127_1414040753_n.jpg

This was him this morning at 5 weeks 2 days smiling away :)

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431638_10151236936749127_713764894_n.jpg

My little man is doing so well :) so so proud of him :)

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554036_10151236067099127_1694665697_n.jpg

Hope all you girls are ok xxx


----------



## tinytabby

Aw, Charlotte, what a lovely wee boy!


----------



## Shadowcat

Charlotteee, how sweet! I love those first little smiles.


----------



## lynne192

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMAG0595.jpg

I haven't share before i don't think....

My Daughter Elizabeth aka Libby was due on 21st September but was born 4weeks early on 24th August :D she was 6lb on the dot, after she was born she ended up in NICU with terrible jaudice, but she recovered sadly she lost alot of weight and went down to 5lb 3oz....

she is now 10weeks 5days old and weighing 10lb +! but still only in newborn clothes :D she's our everything, sadly she doesn't let us put her down and chooses to sleep in the bed with me in my arms which is very hard and uncomfortable she is 100% breastfeed and refuses to take a bottle she seems to feed all the time and she only sleeps really when in motion so alot of sleeplessness :D lol but worth it :D


----------



## Shadowcat

Aww, Lynne, she's a cutie!


----------



## tinytabby

How you doing Shadowcat ( and everyone else.)

I guess our babies are keeping us all mega busy!


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi TT and everyone! Yep, I'm busy busy constantly. My LO isn't content in one place for very long, and is becoming a bit spoiled for wanting to be held all the time. The good news is that he is sleeping through the night!!!!! :happydance: I really think that 13 lbs is the magic number - my other two started sleeping through at that point, and he was 12 lb 11 oz at his last checkup.

How are you all doing? How are things going with your babies?


----------



## loves_cookies

I really miss this thread. So how is everyone getting on?


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. Definitely quiet in here these days....all busy mums now!

I am doing fine. Lois is coming on nicely and after a tricky start, she breastfeeds like a pro I'm pleased to say. My son loves being a big brother and it's so sweet seeing them interract. Lois loves watching her big brother and I'm sure she tries to copy his shouting!

Anyway, here's a recent pic of my little princess. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their babies. :D
 



Attached Files:







2012_11_20 2478.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vixxen

:flower:Hi ladies,hope everyone is enjoying there babies!
My daughter is doing ok since her surgery but is still struggling to put on weight, at 15+ 5 she weighs in at 8 lb 14.


----------



## Shadowcat

Before long there will be a whole new group of September mommies! :wacko:


----------



## tinytabby

Hello everyone!

We're doing great. Lucy's gorgeous and doing really well. I think she's going to be a chatterbox as she never shuts up. Feeding her is fine these days and we have been enjoying baby massage and socialising. 

Now we're just gearing up to Christmas. Shopping for presents is really difficult with baby in tow...

Hope everyone has a lovely first Christmas with their babies xxx


----------



## Shadowcat

Hi Ladies!

I just came in here to check for updates from you all and saw a September 2013 thread, and it made me feel all nostalgic. :blush: It was exactly this time last year that I found out that I was pregnant. It seems like yesterday and forever ago at the same time!

LO is doing really well and getting big SO fast. He's already starting to sit up a little, can roll over one way, and is interested in everything. He's full of smiles almost all the time, and we're working on getting back to STTN again (he was up until two weeks ago - dang 4 month sleep regression!).

I'd love to hear how you all are doing. Hope that everyone had a very merry Christmas, and hope that everyone had a fantastic 2013!!!


----------



## tinytabby

Hi SC, good to hear from you.

I know, this time last year was all exciting and scary and we've come such a long way since then.

Lucy is doing really well. She's also trying to turn over. She can do front to back and can roll onto her sides from her back. She gets really frustrated trying to do it though, it's a wee shame! Most of the time she is very cheerful, although when shes cranky you know all about it. She's very noisy. I think she is going to be a chatterbox! 

I'm loving being a mum and I don't have to go back to work till May... I'm just going to enjoy the next 5 months!


----------



## Smile181c

Havent been in this thread in forever!

Max is fab :) Not rolling yet, but sitting a little bit :thumbup: 

Its exactly a year today that I got my BFP! Where has the time gone? and how is my little newborn suddenly a chunky little 4 month old? :haha:

xx


----------



## lynne192

So lovely to see a positive update like this shadowcat,

My little girl is getting a wee chubby thing, big smiles and lots of laughter, she's got such a strong head and got a door bouncer for christmas which she thinks is the bees knees. She's more than doubled her birth weight and still breastfed. She was 4months old on Christmas eve.


----------



## ying423

Hey ladies, glad to hear everyones doing well! We are well too, hear you on the getting big fast thing - Louis was 17 lbs 6 oz at 3 months so we will find out tomorrow at his checkup where he's at now. hes already rolling, sitting up and using a walker chair thing - feel like we didnt really get a newborn stage but hes so cuddly and smiley i wouldnt change him for the world x


----------



## tinytabby

Good Lord Ying! That's amazing!


----------



## ying423

tinytabby said:


> Good Lord Ying! That's amazing!

yay go booby milk lol!! i think its 17 lbs 9 ounces but they give us in kg here


----------



## tinytabby

ying423 said:


> tinytabby said:
> 
> 
> Good Lord Ying! That's amazing!
> 
> yay go booby milk lol!! i think its 17 lbs 9 ounces but they give us in kg hereClick to expand...

It is pretty marvellous stuff!


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :)

Lovely updates from you all. Cant believe our bubs are 4 months old now. We are doing ok. Lois is a real smiler and very noisy at times...think she's copying her brother! Like your boy Shadowcat, she had been sleeping 11 hours but the past couple of weeks she's been waking once or twice at night. Hopefully it's just a fleeting thing ;) wow your boy is big ying! Our babies share a birthday :) but my girl isn't as big as your boy, despite lots of boobie juice! 

Keep in touch September Stars x


----------



## Charlotteee

Formula is marvelous too. Jenson has gone from 8lb 11oz and on the 20th December was 15lb 10oz :)
He is doing really well. Consultants have no concerns with him over the brain damage at the moment :) laughing, smiling and very strong :) xxx


----------



## tinytabby

That's good news Charlottee.


----------



## loves_cookies

Hey everyone!

I love everyones updates! That's really good news Charlotteee. 

Things are going well here now. I've also got a strong one here! She can roll, but not consistently and really wants to be sitting up now, she's really close, just missing a bit of balance now. Amelie has been on Nutramigen hypoallergenic formula for 10 weeks and it has made such a difference. We had a dietician appointment this morning to discuss weaning. I want to wait until 6 months, but her paediatrician is advising that she needs to be weaned asap because of her reflux. She's going to be dairy free until 1 year (another dietician appointment booked for when she is 11 months old to discuss reintroduction), but we are to try to reintroduce Soya at 6 months to see how she reacts. Until this week Amelie was sleeping 12 hours, we just needed to put her dummy back in once or twice, but now she wakes hourly starting at 3am! I'm wondering if the sleep regression has found us early!

I'm going to try and stalk those of you that have journals now to help keep up to date. I think we should keep this thread going though! I still miss it! 

I'm also intrigued to know, my DH and I seem to already be talking about a baby no 2, please tell me I'm not the only one?


----------



## Darkest

Hi ladies! Lovely updates. Hope you all had wonderful christmas's. B is 15 weeks today and is now rolling from back to front which in turn has helped strengthen her neck muscles loads. She 'chats' all the time too. She was 13lb 7oz just before Xmas. Will get her weighed sometime this month again, maybe. I know she's putting on weight fine so I'm not worried about getting her checked every 4 weeks. She's currently still in our room but we have a baby monitor on order and she'll be in with her big sis next week sometime. :-(. She is currently asleep on me and snoring away lol.


----------



## ying423

Louis was 18 lbs 15 ounces at 4 months and 1 week! Here he is at 3 1/2 months 

https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r531/ying_423/IMG00176-20121208-1338_zpsb1846ce0.jpg

...and 27.95 inches!


----------



## ying423

Poshie said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Lovely updates from you all. Cant believe our bubs are 4 months old now. We are doing ok. Lois is a real smiler and very noisy at times...think she's copying her brother! Like your boy Shadowcat, she had been sleeping 11 hours but the past couple of weeks she's been waking once or twice at night. Hopefully it's just a fleeting thing ;) wow your boy is big ying! Our babies share a birthday :) but my girl isn't as big as your boy, despite lots of boobie juice!
> 
> Keep in touch September Stars x


So weird how Lois and Louis were born on the same day!!!


----------



## Poshie

Ying, wow what a big boy!!! Yes it is weird but cute having Lois and Louis sharing a birthday :D x


----------

